# Make Your Own Fast Amazon Flex Block Grabber - Step by Step



## BlockGrabber

The following steps are for you to make your own free fast flex block grabber. The scripts are provided for free in this thread and run on a vps. The only cost involved should be for the vps that you decide to get.

*Step 1 to Writing your own Server Based Flex Block Grabber:*

Signup for a linux based vps with the following specifications:

- able to load a recent ubuntu or similar distribution - (*instructions assume Ubuntu 16.04*)

- *these instructions are based mainly for an iPhone running on wifi; but also work with Android. In some parts of the instructions, follow either the iPhone or Android section. Some things may look or output differently on Android but it should all work the same. Just keep going through the process.*

- no less than 1 gb ram; a little more is better to help with caching and memory to run multiple parallel instances of the grabber. You can run about 6 at the same time which can grab at about the combined rate of 10-20 attempts per second.

- ideally the ability to share 4 cpus. *This script is CPU intensive more than anything else - do not skimp on the CPU power*;

- disk space is not really that important but try to get ssd based so the access time is fast;

- *shop for a vps that has low latency (ping times) to the amazon flex server* that the app communicates with:

flex-capacity-na
amazon
com

Try for 10 ms or less. For example a good ping response:

icmp_seq=1 ttl=234 time=7.64 ms

*Quick Links to Other Steps:*

*Skill Requirements

Step 2 - Install the Scripts and Proxy Server

Step 3 - Start the Proxy Server and Test It

Step 4 - Watch and Extract the Proxy Output*

*Step 5 - Select Your Warehouse*

*Step 6 - Start Grabbing

Step 7 - Notifications

Step 8 - Time Delay Filter Update

Step 9 - Additional Filters
(Grab only Specific Warehouse and Block Size Examples)

Step 10 - Modify Notifications to Show Date and Time of Block*


----------



## Cefur

BlockGrabber said:


> Tired of getting beat by the professional block grabber resellers?
> 
> Are your complaints to Amazon about it falling on deaf ears?
> 
> Periodically I will discuss, at no charge, each step for you to make your own.
> 
> *Step 1 to Writing your own Server Based Flex Block Grabber:*
> 
> Signup for a linux based vps with the following specifications:
> 
> - able to load a recent ubuntu or similar distribution;
> 
> - no less than 1 gb ram; a little more is better to help with caching and memory to run multiple parallel instances of the grabber. You can run about 6 at the same time which can grab at about the combined rate of 10-20 attempts per second.
> 
> - ideally the ability to share 4 cpus. This script is CPU intensive more than anything else - do not skimp on the CPU power;
> 
> - disk space is not really that important but try to get ssd based so the access time is fast;
> 
> - shop for a vps that has low latency (ping times) to the amazon flex server that the app communicates with:
> 
> flex-capacity-na
> amazon
> com
> 
> Try for 10 ms or less. For example a good ping response:
> 
> icmp_seq=1 ttl=234 time=7.64 ms


Isn't this kind of similar to hacking? Rather than a auto accept?


----------



## BlockGrabber

Cefur said:


> Isn't this kind of similar to hacking? Rather than a auto accept?


No hacking involved. It just accelerates your account responses. By now Amazon is fully aware of this activity and appears to care less. Neither the app or the server are modified or breached.


----------



## Cefur

BlockGrabber said:


> No hacking involved. It just accelerates your account responses. By now Amazon is fully aware of this activity and appears to care less.


I see, what about step 2?


----------



## Basmati

Definitely interested in hearing about the other steps. Thank you for sharing this info.


----------



## Angelo777

Is that all the steps ?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Interesting post. But this will go beyond what most people will be able to do. 
Basmati maybe....the rest of us.....eh.....I dunno???

Here's VPS plans from godaddy:
https://www.godaddy.com/hosting/vps-hosting

Probably the cheapest you'll be able to find.

I look forward to hearing more as I have some experience setting up hosting servers etc but this sounds a little beyond
most capabilities.


----------



## Flexist

I do not understand the point of this.

This is a competitive job. Whatever advantage you have will work as long as only YOU have it. Posting a method publicly helps noone.

The exact same thing will happen as with frep. If you are indeed able to get blocks this way, your advantage will be gone tomorrow.


----------



## BlockGrabber

*Basic Skill Requirements*

The skills required to install this are not overly complex. Anyone who can setup existing touch bots already has the aptitude to learn a little about Linux. If you're still tapping all day, stop. Use that tapping time to learn how to do this instead. It's also a good skill set to have for computer jobs.

If all this is too much, find someone who knows enough about Linux and can help. You can also ask for bids on freelancing sites for help. They may even know how to do this already.

Here are some skill areas you will need:

1) Basic getting around the command line. Copy files. Change directories. This is not that hard. Like cp a b copies file a to file b. mv a b moves or renames. Look up YouTube and do some testing on your VPS for example:






2) Know how to login to the vps remotely with ssh.

You will also later use this to start, stop, and check on the status of your grabber script.

For now use an SSH client on the desktop or the virtual console provided by your VPS host.

At the end, my tutorial will eventually use the app called Termius on the play and Apple Store. This is only when going live. It will allow simple one button access to start, stop, and check your grabber. In the field (be very near the warehouse), you can do everything from one phone and a few clicks.

I also use the Flex app on an iPhone. It may work on android also, but I haven't tested it yet.

3) Learn a simple file editor in Linux. Check YouTube for some videos. You could transfer files back and forth and edit on a PC but it's better to learn a file editor.

4) Get a brief overview of how cron works. It's just a file that starts scheduled commands.



Flexist said:


> I do not understand the point of this.
> 
> This is a competitive job. Whatever advantage you have will work as long as only YOU have it. Posting a method publicly helps noone.
> 
> The exact same thing will happen as with frep. If you are indeed able to get blocks this way, your advantage will be gone tomorrow.


The better question is, if the people who also developed this on their own kept quiet and used it only for their own use, how has it become a business of selling to already struggling drivers for $100 a week? There's no reason I should even be hearing about this. And I've even seen forum posts here and elsewhere and private messages trying to sell the access to me and others as well. That's not keeping a competitive advantage quiet for one's own use by any means.

Grabbing blocks has become a waste of time for me because of Amazon lowering the total pay via the tip allocation charade and releasing messed up block times that prevent getting many stops.

This is a public service to help those who still may find some profit in it and are being taken advantage of. Ideally, even better, Amazon should put a stop to this. They obviously are great at logistics and there has to be a better way than this duke em out, brute force, rip em off, Wild West approach.


----------



## BlockGrabber

Angelo777 said:


> Is that all the steps ?


No. The next step involves setting up a proxy server on the vps. This is part of the accelerator between the flex app on your phone and amazon. It's purpose will be to periodically read your temporary access key that lasts about 30 minutes at a time. This allows the scripts to then accelerate your access to Amazon.

The software for that step, when we get to it, is called mitmproxy. We will begin that step by just starting your own proxy server that works similar to many corporations and remote vpn access providers.


----------



## Behemoth

Thanks for all this stuff. I only wonder why did you share it with us?


----------



## BlockGrabber

Behemoth said:


> Thanks for all this stuff. I only wonder why did you share it with us?


Answered two or three posts up near the end.


----------



## Lui

Your phones gonna constantly say network may be monitored by third party


----------



## BlockGrabber

Lui said:


> Your phones gonna constantly say network may be monitored by third party


Android sort of, iPhone no - it doesn't say that once you install the certificate for your proxy server. Even in android it's a just a pinned notification. I'm just providing instructions for iphone anyway.

Screenshot of proxy related profiles installed on iphone allowing fishing on the vps proxy over both cellular and wifi:









In any case, it's the same issue with someone else doing it. At least this way, the network doing the monitoring is the vps under your control.

If you want a server to do it fast this is how it's done. Otherwise tap away or do screen macros. If that's working, no need for all this extra work anyway. Optionally, you can disable using the proxy setting when not fishing for blocks and/or just use a cheap dedicated phone only for that purpose.

Older model iPhones or the SE are about $50 now refurb or $100 new. Use on a cheap carrier or use via wifi to an existing hotspot phone or network. Or adapt the instructions to work for android.


----------



## uberer2016

If the drivers are stupid enough to give up $4 per block hour to buy the block, then you can't help it. If you're gonna do that, then go work at McDonald's because it pays more. I still don't believe it until I see it. If it's actually happening, I'd like to know what kind of drivers are actually paying?


----------



## miauber1x831

I must say this stuff is pretty funny. All to gain access to work a job that pays around minimum wage and drives the value of your car down. If you're smart enough to be able to set this up correctly you should be able to get a real job that pays decently.


----------



## Placebo17

If you really have to go through all this to do manual labor, we seriously have some problems in this country... Just sayin'

OP, with your computer skills, you could probably find something that pays at least 3 to 4x more than this gig.


----------



## BlockGrabber

Placebo17 said:


> If you really have to go through all this to do manual labor, we seriously have some problems in this country... Just sayin'
> 
> OP, with your computer skills, you could probably find something that pays at least 3 to 4x more than this gig.


And anyone who can follow this, should probably be able to find something that pays at least 2-3x more than this gig.

I agree. I might do that again one day. For now, I'm semi retired, don't need to work for the most part, have various medical problems, and receive large amounts of incentives and government subsides (about $40k per year's worth) which disappear if I make too much.

As it may have been said: I can't afford to work.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Well that explains it. 

Maybe Amazon will pay you off to stop this. But then again, I'd bet that less than one % will actually go this far to get a block.


----------



## BlockGrabber

*Step 2 - Install the Scripts and Proxy Server on the VPS*

Now that you have the VPS, it's time to install the scripts and proxy server on it.

The proxy server functions to receive traffic from one source, and forward it to another. Companies usually do this for security purposes and to easily allow controlled access to the Internet. In our case, we will need the proxy server for one reason: to capture the temporary access token generated by the Amazon Flex App.

In a later step, we will have your phone point to this proxy server. Another script will then use this temporary access token to check specific web pages for what blocks are available and accept them.

Here are the details of this step:

a) Download the two files attached to this post: proxy.tgz.zip and scripts.tgz.zip and put them in your VPS /home directory (using sftp for example).

They aren't actually zip files but .tar.gz/.tgz format - they have been named .zip so they can be attached to this post. So don't try to use the zip command on them.

b) On your VPS command line, go to the /home directory where you put the two script files.
Rename to the correct extension and extract the zip files as follows:


Code:


/home# mv proxy.tgz.zip proxy.tgz
/home# mv scripts.tgz.zip scripts.tgz
/home# tar xzf proxy.tgz
/home# tar xzf scripts.tgz

This has now extracted all the files and directory structures needed to run the scripts.
(Permissions assume running as root on Ubuntu. If not, change ownership of files.)

c) On your VPS command line, install the proxy server (all instructions assume Ubuntu):
apt install mitmproxy

also make sure your time zone is set correctly:
dpkg-reconfigure tzdata

The above steps installed the scripts and created your proxy server.

You can start it and restart it by using the command:
/home/proxy/doit.bat

The proxy is listening on the assigned IP of the VPS on port 8080.
It will continue running even if you disconnect from the VPS.
It will not auto restart if the VPS restarts.

_Note: You may want to change the default port from 8080 to something else to avoid people using your proxy server. If so change it by changing the -p xxxxx (whatever the new port is) to the mitm dump command in the doit.bat file. You will also need to change it elsewhere in these instructions instead of using 8080. Make sure any firewalls have this port open._

Stop it when you are not actively using it since other people could potentially connect to it as an open proxy:
/home/proxy/stopit.bat

That's it for now. Make sure the proxy server is stopped.

The next step will be to setup your smart phone to use the proxy server. This will involve starting the proxy, setting the proxy settings for a simple wifi network, and installing the certificate.


----------



## Shangsta

uberer2016 said:


> I'd like to know what kind of drivers are actually paying?


In miami, probably immigrants who can't get real work. Here in Seattle a lot of Ethiopians flex.


----------



## marsmaple

BlockGrabber said:


> Tired of getting beat by or paying the professional block grabber resellers?
> 
> Are your complaints to Amazon about it falling on deaf ears?
> 
> Periodically I will discuss, at no charge, each step for you to make your own the same way they make theirs.
> 
> *Step 1 to Writing your own Server Based Flex Block Grabber:*
> 
> Signup for a linux based vps with the following specifications:
> 
> - able to load a recent ubuntu or similar distribution;
> 
> - no less than 1 gb ram; a little more is better to help with caching and memory to run multiple parallel instances of the grabber. You can run about 6 at the same time which can grab at about the combined rate of 10-20 attempts per second.
> 
> - ideally the ability to share 4 cpus. This script is CPU intensive more than anything else - do not skimp on the CPU power;
> 
> - disk space is not really that important but try to get ssd based so the access time is fast;
> 
> - shop for a vps that has low latency (ping times) to the amazon flex server that the app communicates with:
> 
> flex-capacity-na
> amazon
> com
> 
> Try for 10 ms or less. For example a good ping response:
> 
> icmp_seq=1 ttl=234 time=7.64 ms
> 
> *Quick Links to Other Steps:*
> 
> Skill Requirements
> 
> Step 2 - Install the Proxy Server


A couple of questions:

1. Is this method able to differentiate among offers from multiple warehouses and can it filter to accept blocks only from your desired warehouse? Let's say I only want to deliver prime now packages at my desired warehouse and deny all restaurant blocks and warehouse pick ups from different areas surrounding me. Is this possible?

2. Can it get around the 2-step verification code when logging into your account (where it asks you to submit the code sent to your email)?

3. How do you check the status of your calendar in real-time? Is it through the app as usual?

4. Does this method bypass the error notification received when Amazon detects multiple logins?

Thanks


----------



## BlockGrabber

marsmaple said:


> A couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Is this method able to differentiate among offers from multiple warehouses and can it filter to accept blocks only from your desired warehouse? Let's say I only want to deliver prime now packages at my desired warehouse and deny all restaurant blocks and warehouse pick ups from different areas surrounding me. Is this possible?
> 
> 2. Can it get around the 2-step verification code when logging into your account (where it asks you to submit the code sent to your email)?
> 
> 3. How do you check the status of your calendar in real-time? Is it through the app as usual?
> 
> 4. Does this method bypass the error notification received when Amazon detects multiple logins?
> 
> Thanks


As it is written, it just takes whatever is offered. It wouldn't take too much to modify it for only selected warehouses. But, I only plan to post what I have already done. It worked great. I didn't get banned or anything. It's just the block pay is now too low for it to be worth anything to me anymore. But I understand everyone is in a different situation. Others can take it from there and modify it if they want.

I don't have any experience with the 2 step verification. But, the script does not login. It uses a token from an existing login which is why the proxy server is needed. So it may still work.

Check the status the same as always. The app on your phone runs as normal. You'll just see blocks fill into it. The script can send email or text notifications when it detects a block available. It may not have been successful but it will notify anyway.

As in the other question, the script doesn't login. It uses an existing login session. I didn't receive any such errors when I used it.

Overall, the script is not a refined application for all types of filters and situations. It's just enough to get the job done. That was all I needed. Others are welcome to modify it.


----------



## bacchustod

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Interesting post. But this will go beyond what most people will be able to do.
> Basmati maybe....the rest of us.....eh.....I dunno???
> 
> Here's VPS plans from godaddy:
> https://www.godaddy.com/hosting/vps-hosting
> 
> Probably the cheapest you'll be able to find.
> 
> I look forward to hearing more as I have some experience setting up hosting servers etc but this sounds a little beyond
> most capabilities.


Cheaper than godaddy...at least the first year...

https://www.1and1.com/vps-hosting


----------



## BlockGrabber

*Step 3 - Start the Proxy Server and Test It
*
Now, we will start the proxy server and get it to work on our phone.

a) Login in to the VPS.
Then do this on the VPS:

cd /home/proxy

Type this line (only this once before you start it for the first time - required for it to work right in the background):
LANG=en_GB.UTF-8;export LANG

Run this command:
./doit.bat

Now the proxy server is running on your VPS.

If it says screen: no process found, that's normal - just keep going. That just means there wasn't an existing proxy to stop.

When you want to stop using it, run ./stopit.bat

b) Now do this on your phone to set it to use the proxy server. You can set the proxy to off when you are done or if you have problems with the phone afterward. For now, just connect to a wifi network not cellular data. That's something different to discuss later.

--------------------
*For iPhone:*
Settings - Wifi - Select the (i) on the far right of the network you are connected to.
Go down to the bottom, where it says HTTP Proxy. Select Manual.
In the Server field, type the public IP that was assigned to your VPS.
In the Port field, type 8080. Then just click on the very top left of the screen where it says < Wifi
(When you need to turn this off, go back and select Off for HTTP Proxy).
--------------------

--------------------
*For Android:*
(Based on Android 6 - Marshmallow)
Go to your wifi network settings. Click advanced. Click manual. Set the proxy host name to the ip of your vps. Set the port to 8080 or what you set it at. Then connect.
--------------------

When you're not grabbing, make sure to turn off the proxy on the VPS and remove it from your wifi settings. Otherwise it can cause problems with other apps and sites.

c) On your phone you will now need to install the certificate that will allow the script on your proxy server to use secure web sites. This is a one time thing. To undo it, you can delete the certificate. You can keep the certificate installed even when the proxy is not running.

On mobile Safari on the iPhone or Chrome with Android, go to the web site: mitm.it

--------------------
*For iPhone:*
Select Apple, Allow, Install, Your Phone Passcode, Install, Install, and Done.
It will say profile installed.

You will need to now trust that certificate on your iPhone.
Go to Settings, General, and then About.
Select Certificate Trust Settings.
Toggle the mitmproxy to on.
--------------------

--------------------
*For Android:*
Select Android at the menu that shows at the web site. A pop up shows up asking to input a name for the certificate. Put in grabber or whatever you want. It's a reference name only. Select OK.
--------------------

That's it. You should now be able to browse the web using your browser on your phone using your VPS as a proxy server. Try some websites. You can also verify it by going a website that checks your ip. It should show the ip of your VPS not your wifi network.

Lastly, just as a test, you can start the flex app on your phone. This won't run the script or anything because it's not installed or running yet. It should just work as normal. Check to see if a block is available for example. It should be working normally. If there's any kind of problem, you will need to troubleshoot it. It could be some type of firewall issue, or ip address located in the wrong country, etc. It's beyond my scope to be able to help for these things.

*When done, go back to the VPS and run ./stopit.bat to turn off the proxy server.*

To really see if it's still listening or not, type this on the VPS:
netstat -lnp | grep ':8080'
If it returns a line that has 8080 in it, the proxy server is still running.

*Also, on your phone, go to your wifi and set the proxy to off. *You can leave the certificate part as it is.

When all this is turned on and running, your VPS has the ability to read your Flex temporary access token whenever you check a block on the flex app.

All that's left is to get the scripts running on the VPS to check and grab the blocks.



bacchustod said:


> Cheaper than godaddy...at least the first year...
> 
> https://www.1and1.com/vps-hosting


Be careful, you will be competing against other server based bots.

Most important is it being close to the flex server, having enough cpu power and ram to run the scripts quickly. See my first post. This is not something for which you want to shop for the cheapest vps. It could be in the $20 per month range for access to 2-4 fast CPUs and 1-2 GB Ram, SSD, and on the East Coast near Virginia, New York, New Jersey. You also want to avoid getting kicked off your VPS for overusing it's resources.


----------



## BlockGrabber

Working on documenting the next step which will check for blocks, notify and grab them. The rest of this may take awhile as some things I had coded manually for my situation: such as the location, single versus multiple offer responses, and email SMTP server account information.


----------



## marsmaple

discourse_mitmproxy_org/t/clear-flow-list-via-script/304

(replace _ with . -- forum won't allow url addresses in my reply)

Can you explain what this guy was trying to do using mitmproxy to grab blocks? You can see his justloop.py python source code in the second image. Can you give a general explanation of how the app communicates with flex-capacity-na_amazon?

Does your method basically mimic the information sent from the app to flex-capacity-na_amazon server and respond in the same way as the app to flex-capacity-na, thereby eliminating the requirement for the app to run on the VPS? Is the flex-capacity-na server located in the east coast, and if so, do you recommend subscribing to a VPS located somewhere in Virginia or NY?


----------



## BlockGrabber

marsmaple said:


> discourse_mitmproxy_org/t/clear-flow-list-via-script/304
> 
> (replace _ with . -- forum won't allow url addresses in my reply)
> 
> Can you explain what this guy was trying to do using mitmproxy to grab blocks? You can see his justloop.py python source code in the second image. Can you give a general explanation of how the app communicates with flex-capacity-na_amazon?
> 
> Does your method basically mimic the information sent from the app to flex-capacity-na_amazon server and respond in the same way as the app to flex-capacity-na, thereby eliminating the requirement for the app to run on the VPS? Is the flex-capacity-na server located in the east coast, and if so, do you recommend subscribing to a VPS located somewhere in Virginia or NY?


Yes. My method does the same thing as the app. The app itself doesn't run on the vps. The links listed in that second post are from his script repeatedly querying for blocks.

Yes also on the VPS near Virgina / New York. If you go too far you might be wasting your time. As competition increases you will need to be closer and check faster and more times than others. Hence you also want a decent amount of CPU power and RAM. See first post.


----------



## BlockGrabber

*Step 4 - Watch and Extract the Proxy Output*

This step installs a program to watch the output of the proxy server.

Whenever you check a block from the flex app on the phone while connected to the proxy server, it will detect it and extract the variables needed for the next time you start checking blocks. These variables expire about every 30 minutes and will need to be refreshed by checking for another block on the app.

This is all work to do on the VPS:

a) Type these commands to install, start, and enable incron - a program which watches for file changes and does something when it does.

apt install incron
systemctl enable incron.service
systemctl start incron.service

b) Tell the proxy file monitor to watch for the changes to run this script:

incrontab -e

_If you get an error about user not allowed to use incron, edit the file /etc/incron.allow and put the username that will be running the script in there_

Put this in the text editor that opens up:


Code:


/home/proxy/proxy.out IN_MODIFY /home/proxy/getparms.bat

Control X to exit and Select Yes to save when prompted.

This completed step now will take all the variables that are needed by the flex app and copy them to the script directory. From the /home/scripts/amazon/source directory is where you will check and grab blocks.

You can test to see if this step works. Connect to your proxy server from your phone by the previous steps. Check for a block. Now, look in the /home/scripts/amazon/source directory. There should be three files with information in them:

amazon-token.txt
flex-id.txt
session-token.txt


----------



## mrx3214

I've been using a bot. My bot accepted a block that started in 10 minutes. Of course I had to drop it. Got my warning email.. So be careful using bots..


----------



## grams777

mrx3214 said:


> I've been using a bot. My bot accepted a block that started in 10 minutes. Of course I had to drop it. Got my warning email.. So be careful using bots..


I would probably only do the grabbing part of any bot within a few minutes of the warehouse and ready to go.


----------



## mrx3214

grams777 said:


> I would probably only do the grabbing part of any bot within a few minutes of the warehouse and ready to go.


Yeah I 100% agree with you. That's the only time i'm turning the bot on.


----------



## BlockGrabber

*Bonus: Switch Anytime Between Prime Now and Logistics *

I have also recently discovered that with this method I can go back and forth at will between Prime Now and Logistics. I am only signed up with Prime, but when I point the script to the logistics warehouse it shows offers and accepts them as well.

As far as I can tell, the app on the iphone does not openly show this option, but the flex server openly allows access to anything Flex related in my city. The block appears in the app as normal once it has been accepted.

Tired of Logistics and want to try the other ? Or the other way around? This may be one solution if support jerks you around when you ask.


----------



## ubaba

Thank you so much for your tutorial! I have learned so much in such a short period of time, can't wait for your next step tutorial. 

I supposed the VPS will accept whatever is available from the flex server, the problem is I only work for one location in Berkeley, but right now they are releasing blocks for 3 locations, is it hard to alter the script to filter out the other locations? 

Currently I am using bot on my phone, and I can forfeit any blocks( start within 45 minutes) as long as within 5 minutes time frame after the block is accepted, will this rule still apply if I use VPS to grab blocks?


----------



## Tippyshot

I have the setup of the proxy right and its pulling my info when i look for blocks but it looks like cron isn't making amazon-token.txt
flex-id.txt
session-token.txt files ? any idea why ?


Update I now got flex-id.txt and session-token.txt but not amazon token is that my login token ?

Lol Update 2 I got it my typos


----------



## Tippyshot

One more question in my output.txt im getting 
-e
08/04/2017_03:55:56:318
{"Message":"before - TokenException validating token with Aztec; x-amz-access-token: ......
Is this correct ?


----------



## BlockGrabber

Tippyshot said:


> One more question in my output.txt im getting
> -e
> 08/04/2017_03:55:56:318
> {"Message":"before - TokenException validating token with Aztec; x-amz-access-token: ......
> Is this correct ?


That means your token expired or perhaps something else wrong with it. You need to check for an offer again on your phone that uses the proxy server. This will update your 3 variables on the vps. Now do the checks again for offers on the vps and you should get offer responses (normally it just says offer list then blank until an offer comes through). If you see token exception, it usually means the variables are expired. They last around 15-45 minutes. The script sample I gave stops when it sees the token exception output.



ubaba said:


> Thank you so much for your tutorial! I have learned so much in such a short period of time, can't wait for your next step tutorial.
> 
> I supposed the VPS will accept whatever is available from the flex server, the problem is I only work for one location in Berkeley, but right now they are releasing blocks for 3 locations, is it hard to alter the script to filter out the other locations?
> 
> Currently I am using bot on my phone, and I can forfeit any blocks( start within 45 minutes) as long as within 5 minutes time frame after the block is accepted, will this rule still apply if I use VPS to grab blocks?


I think you can target the specific warehouse you want. Part of the offer check specifies the warehouse. I haven't tested it much except recently I went back and forth between Prime and Logistics. If the locations have different id's it should work. Or just add a line to the script to make sure the offer is only in the warehouse you want before trying for it.

I found my warehouse list with the ids in the proxy log file as a response to something that the app did. You'll need to extract the warehouse id from that when you query the flex server along with your 3 variables. I actually just had my warehouse hardcoded in my scripts.

As I mentioned, I only used it for a simple setup I had with Prime out of a single location. Others may need to refine it to work with their various setups.


----------



## Cynergie

*is vaguely wondering how long it will take Amazon to nullify the ability to use this hack*


----------



## Tippyshot

in the 
'Cookie: session-token="***SESSION-TOKEN***"'
-H 'x-amz-access-token: ***AMAZON-TOKEN***'
Am I calling it the right way
Ex:
'Cookie: session-token=",19:timestamp"'
-H 'x-amz-access-token: Atna|Eo464Mc'
if not could you give an Ex of how I should be calling these VARs


----------



## BlockGrabber

Tippyshot said:


> in the
> 'Cookie: session-token="***SESSION-TOKEN***"'
> -H 'x-amz-access-token: ***AMAZON-TOKEN***'
> Am I calling it the right way
> Ex:
> 'Cookie: session-token=",19:timestamp"'
> -H 'x-amz-access-token: Atna|Eo464Mc'
> if not could you give an Ex of how I should be calling these VARs


The cookie session token is not right. Thats the beginning of a raw dump line not the extracted variable.

The access token looks right, but is way too short.

For actual examples for your blocks, just do a check for offers on your app.

Then go on the vps in the /home/proxy directory.

Look near the bottom of the file proxy.out for a request that includes:
GetOffersForProvider

That whole line will be a dump of the actual request for an offer. It will contain the variables and the url being checked. For example, it says:
session-token=" and then shows the session-token the actual app used.
GetOffersForProvider?serviceAreaIds= and then shows your warehouse id.

All you do is form those into a curl request with the same variables. I gave the exact format in my post above with the script code in it. Three are extracted into the three files. The warehouse id I actually just hard coded. Those four variables have to be put in to the script I posted instead of the *** marked areas.

All this process does is use the information that is output in the proxy.out file and automates it.


----------



## Xgmoney666x

OP YOU based out in L.A ? How much does it cost to hire someone to do this kind of work?


----------



## Tippyshot

I got it pulling blocks and trying to accept them but im getting
./getit.bat: line 1: amzn1.flex.st.v1.Blahblah: command not found
cat: getlast.prefix: No such file or directory
cat: getlast.suffix: No such file or directory
cat: getlast.prefix: No such file or directory
cat: getlast.suffix: No such file or directory
./getit.bat: line 1: amzn1.flex.st.v1.Blahblah: command not found
./getit.bat: line 1: EMPTY: command not found
./getit.bat: line 1: 240mcurl: command not found
./getit.bat: line 1: EMPTY: command not found
any ideas what i did wrong here


----------



## soonsoon

I'm so glad to hear the difficulty using these types of method to aquire blocks..gives me hope that a very few percentage..I means VERY few percentage will ever figure this out.

Now getting back to the sensible side of things..this all sounds like a scam to me. 

I'm pretty confident that Amazon has security protocols embedded in their delivery apps to prevent such occurances and if by chance someone was able to hack their way through their security, it would get patched up pretty quickly.

Using vpn will keep the hackers from getting detected but eventually the code itself will get shut down. Just my two cents.


----------



## Cynergie

Tippyshot said:


> I got it pulling blocks and trying to accept them but im getting
> ./getit.bat: line 1: amzn1.flex.st.v1.Blahblah: command not found
> cat: getlast.prefix: No such file or directory
> cat: getlast.suffix: No such file or directory
> cat: getlast.prefix: No such file or directory
> cat: getlast.suffix: No such file or directory
> ./getit.bat: line 1: amzn1.flex.st.v1.Blahblah: command not found
> ./getit.bat: line 1: EMPTY: command not found
> ./getit.bat: line 1: 240mcurl: command not found
> ./getit.bat: line 1: EMPTY: command not found
> any ideas what i did wrong here


based on those cat commands, it doesn't look like the desired bat file was created in the desired directory...


----------



## Hybrids

BlockGrabber said:


> *Step 3 - Start the Proxy Server and Test It*
> 
> Run this command:
> ./doit.bat


I did it but it shows;



> Usage: killall [OPTION]... [--] NAME...
> killall -l, --list
> killall -V, --version
> -e,--exact require exact match for very long names
> -I,--ignore-case case insensitive process name match
> -g,--process-group kill process group instead of process
> -y,--younger-than kill processes younger than TIME
> -o,--older-than kill processes older than TIME
> -i,--interactive ask for confirmation before killing
> -l,--list list all known signal names
> -q,--quiet don't print complaints
> -r,--regexp interpret NAME as an extended regular expression
> -s,--signal SIGNAL send this signal instead of SIGTERM
> -u,--user USER kill only process(es) running as USER
> -v,--verbose report if the signal was successfully sent
> -V,--version display version information
> -w,--wait wait for processes to die


What's wrong? And can you advise how to set the mitm proxy on Android 7.0?


----------



## Cynergie

OP you truly opened the Pandora's Box on this one.
Your best bet is to begin an online or community college course on coding in C++ /Unix/Linux on this topic TBH


----------



## UberPasco

soonsoon said:


> I'm so glad to hear the difficulty using these types of method to aquire blocks..gives me hope that a very few percentage..I means VERY few percentage will ever figure this out.
> 
> Now getting back to the sensible side of things..this all sounds like a scam to me.
> 
> I'm pretty confident that Amazon has security protocols embedded in their delivery apps to prevent such occurances and if by chance someone was able to hack their way through their security, it would get patched up pretty quickly.
> 
> Using vpn will keep the hackers from getting detected but eventually the code itself will get shut down. Just my two cents.


They are inserting a 'virtual phone' between the server and the cell network. As far as the server can tell, it is your phone. It is like Lucy pulling the football before Charlie Brown can kick it.


----------



## Hybrids

BlockGrabber said:


> *Step 4 - Watch and Extract the Proxy Output + Script Code Preview*
> 
> *Script Code Preview:*
> 
> This is getting ahead of things, but this may help some of you to get started faster than I can document. You'll have to fill in some steps to create and run these scripts. But, the actual script to check for blocks basically just uses the above information and looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> while ! grep "TokenException" output.txt > /dev/null
> do
> echo -e '\n'$(date +%x_%H:%M:%S:%3N) > output.txt
> curl -s -H 'Host: flex-capacity-na.amazon.com' -H 'Cookie: session-token="***SESSION-TOKEN***"' -H 'x-amz-access-token: ***AMAZON-TOKEN***' -H 'x-flex-instance-id: ***FLEXID***' -H 'Accept: */*' -H 'User-Agent: iOS/10.2.2 (iPhone Darwin) Model/iPhone Platform/iPhone6,1 RabbitiOS/2.0.141' -H 'Accept-Language: en-us' --compressed 'https://flex-capacity-na.amazon.com/GetOffersForProvider?serviceAreaIds=***WAREHOUSEID***' >> output.txt
> if grep -q "OFFERED" output.txt; then
> cat output.txt >> foundblocks.txt
> ./getlast.bat
> ./getit.bat
> if [ ! -f pageflag.txt ]; then
> /usr/bin/php flexalert.php
> echo "paged" > pageflag.txt
> fi
> fi
> done
> /usr/bin/php flexover.php
> 
> getlast.bat gets the available block from the output.txt file and creates getit.bat. It looks something like this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tail -1 foundblocks.txt | jq '.offerList' | grep "offerId" | cut -f4 -d\" > lastoffer.txt
> grep "curl" checkblocks.bat | sed s/\'https.*// > getlast.1
> > getit.bat
> while read p; do
> cat getlast.1 getlast.prefix | tr -d "\n" >> getit.bat
> echo -e $p | tr -d "\n" >> getit.bat
> cat getlast.suffix >> getit.bat
> done < lastoffer.txt
> 
> getit.bat actually accepts the block and looks like this (replace *** with the respective variables and offer info):
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> curl -s -H 'Host: flex-capacity-na.amazon.com' -H 'Cookie: session-token="***"' -H 'x-amz-access-token: ***' -H 'x-flex-instance-id: ***' -H 'Accept: */*' -H 'User-Agent: iOS/10.2.2 (iPhone Darwin) Model/iPhone Platform/iPhone6,1 RabbitiOS/2.0.141' -H 'Accept-Language: en-us' --compressed -H 'Content-Type: application/json' --data-binary '{"offerId":"***"}' 'https://flex-capacity-na.amazon.com/AcceptOffer' >> getit.txt
> 
> The php files are just notification scripts to email or text me when something happens.


Finally, I'm at this step.
1. We must create these files in 'scripts' folder?
2. What should we name each file? and chmod?
3. We have to manually hard code the token id? (you said the code will stop working after the token expired, maybe this is not a full version?)
4.


Code:


 'User-Agent: iOS/10.2.2 (iPhone Darwin) Model/iPhone Platform/iPhone6,1 RabbitiOS/2.0.141'

 What if I'm using an Android, how to change it?
5. Can you explain in details how to check the warehouse id and accept offers only from a specific warehouse?
6. I set proxy on Wifi setting on my Android phone and it works but what if when I'm on route, do I need to add APN on my Android as well? If I have to, is there any other method not to add APN since my phone won't allow to add & edit APN after upgraded to Nougat.

Thank you,


----------



## getawaycar

Wow is it really that hard to get a block? I get a block any time I want by plain manual fishing. Why anyone needs to go to such extremes to get blocks is beyond me. I only do a couple blocks a week but could work 40 hours with Flex if I wanted. But I don't because the type of work and pay isn't worth it, though its fine for a (very) part-time gig.


----------



## Sunil

BlockGrabber said:


> *Step 2 - Install the Proxy Server on the VPS*
> 
> Now that you have the VPS, it's time to install the proxy server on it.
> 
> The proxy server functions to receive traffic from one source, and forward it to another. Companies usually do this for security purposes and to easily allow controlled access to the Internet. In our case, we will need the proxy server for one reason: to capture the temporary access token generated by the Amazon Flex App.
> 
> In a later step, we will have your phone point to this proxy server. Another script will then use this temporary access token to check specific web pages for what blocks are available and accept them.
> 
> Here are the details of this step:
> 
> a) On your VPS command line, install the proxy server (all instructions assume Ubuntu):
> apt install mitmproxy
> 
> b) Create a directory:
> mkdir /home/proxy
> 
> c) change into that directory:
> cd /home/proxy
> 
> d) Create a file called doit.bat in the /home/proxy directory with the contents of doit.bat from the extracted zip file attached to this post. Open it as a text file, or copy it to the vps, but do not run or double click on the batch file on your desktop after it is extracted from the zip file.
> 
> e) Create a file called stopit.bat in the /home/proxy directory with the following contents in it:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> killall screen
> 
> f) Set permission to both of the files as follows:
> chmod 755 /home/proxy/doit.bat /home/proxy/stopit.bat
> 
> The above steps created your proxy server.
> 
> You can start it and restart it by using the command:
> /home/proxy/doit.bat
> 
> The proxy is listening on the assigned IP of the VPS on port 8080.
> It will continue running even if you disconnect from the VPS.
> It will not auto restart if the VPS restarts.
> 
> Stop it when you are not actively using it since other people could potentially connect to it as an open proxy:
> /home/proxy/stopit.bat
> 
> It is also a good idea to eventually change the port from the default, but that's getting too complex for these instructions.
> 
> That's it for now. Make sure the proxy server is stopped.
> 
> The next step will be to setup your iPhone (in this example) to use the proxy server. This will involve starting the proxy, setting the proxy settings on your iPhone for a simple wifi network, and installing the certificate.


bro im having problems i have set up the vps but when i run doit.bat
i just get a msg saying screen no process found and also when i try to connect to phone it just get stuck on mitm.it and doesnt go anywhere.
i would appreciate your help 
thank you in advance


----------



## Cynergie

Xgmoney666x said:


> OP YOU based out in L.A ? How much does it cost to hire someone to do this kind of work?


dirt cheap if you're up here in Silicon Valley or SF/Bay area. lmao

better yet, it's far cheaper and more rewarding to take a C++ class and/or learn how to write mobile apps. Then you can be your own subject matter expert on the issue.


----------



## Solo1

Looks like this thread is bringing in ALOT of new members ... I'm grateful I do not need to go to this extent to get paid .


----------



## Cynergie

but you MAY need to if there are too many of the n00b ants taking over your side of town. Just like they have this late into the summer with LyfUber in the SF rideshare & now Flex/Prime market. The number of LyfUber drivers showing up at SF Bay WH has exponentially exploded since 2 months ago. Couple weeks ago when Amazon had it's Prime week of the year, Flex drivers were literally wrapped around the block--waiting at least 1 hr-- to enter the DSF5 WH and start their blocks. Amazon had compounded this cluster **** in their WH through excessive ads on the $22+ hr 3 to 4hr blocks drivers could make just that week. I've never seen so many LyfUber cars. Literally every other 3rd car or so had a LyfUber sticker on it. And it wasn't all guys like you'd think. There were LOTS of female drivers (LyfUber and private POVs) who were queuing up like unemployment was on the horizon tomorrow.

Since that week, I've noticed that the number of LyfUber drivers queuing up now, _is significantly higher than it was at the start of this summer_. This observation isn't limited to DSF5, but DSF3 and DSF6 as well. Not sure about Berekely though as I don't do Fresh.

That being said, this clearly implies to me the rideshare market is *WELL *over 100% saturation in city SF, given Uber/Lyft's non stop new driver promos. Lyft's promos in particular, have apparently succeded in market penetration to recruit local and external Uber/Lyft drivers in the Bay Area. I've met several drivers at the airport and Uber/Lyft hubs who are from as far as Modesto and Bakersfield. Drivers like these have been sadly forced to take advantage of LyfUber's amazing healthcare plan, thereby compromising their health....

I've seen an increase in LyfUber drivers sleeping in their cars around town throughout the week, becoming 24 hr Sbux caffeine junkies, and living off McD cholesterol killer cuisine. All to make an increasingly harder buck in the cluster **** congested ride share (and now Flex/Prime) market space.


----------



## Bgd3pon

Hybrids said:


> I did it but it shows;
> 
> What's wrong? And can you advise how to set the mitm proxy on Android 7.0?


how did you get passed this message?! i'm getting the same thing..

Usage: killall [OPTION]... [--] NAME...
killall -l, --list
killall -V, --version
-e,--exact require exact match for very long names
-I,--ignore-case case insensitive process name match
-g,--process-group kill process group instead of process
-y,--younger-than kill processes younger than TIME
-o,--older-than kill processes older than TIME
-i,--interactive ask for confirmation before killing
-l,--list list all known signal names
-q,--quiet don't print complaints
-r,--regexp interpret NAME as an extended regular expression
-s,--signal SIGNAL send this signal instead of SIGTERM
-u,--user USER kill only process(es) running as USER
-v,--verbose report if the signal was successfully sent
-V,--version display version information
-w,--wait wait for processes to die


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

I have to say that i'm impressed that people have actually been able to get this "setup" up and running so good for you.

It's pretty sad though that to deliver ****ing packages that we have to resort to such measures. 
Dumb work taking some "smarts" to actually figure out how to get the work!!!?? Are you kidding me??!!!

The work can be done by any idiot.....getting the work now requires you to be a tech wiz!


----------



## amazonflexguy

And why are we going through all this? My bot is sooo much simpler then this. Simply installed a app made by a developer. It refreshes and grabs the block automatically. And there are many apps out there like this. Especially in the Miami market because there are a lot of programmers near that location. So then it becomes who has the faster processor on phone. Knowing your wh patterns. Being on your game making sure you don't miss a block. Deliver your ass off and Amazon is happy. (No hacking involved here) just a simple app and a phone with a fast processor. Anyone can find these and there cheap. Stop paying hundreds of bucks to block grabbers. That's not what amazon wants. Use a simple app grab blocks and deliver! Peace


----------



## Solo1

amazonflexguy said:


> Stop paying hundreds of bucks to block grabbers. That's not what amazon wants. Use a simple app grab blocks and deliver! Peace


IMHO ... I find it ironic that you decide to play outside the lines of what you think Amazon wants by using bots ... But you try to shame those who one ups your game by playing even further outside the lines ... Do you and let them do them ... Everyone's situation is different.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

amazonflexguy said:


> And why are we going through all this? My bot is sooo much simpler then this. Simply installed a app made by a developer. It refreshes and grabs the block automatically. And there are many apps out there like this. Especially in the Miami market because there are a lot of programmers near that location. So then it becomes who has the faster processor on phone. Knowing your wh patterns. Being on your game making sure you don't miss a block. Deliver your ass off and Amazon is happy. (No hacking involved here) just a simple app and a phone with a fast processor. Anyone can find these and there cheap. Stop paying hundreds of bucks to block grabbers. That's not what amazon wants. Use a simple app grab blocks and deliver! Peace


Feel free to answer or not.....figured why not ask. Won't be offended if you choose not too answer:
Did you pay a developer or you found an already created program to purchase?
Does it run on unrooted phone or require root?

No one here in the miami market is selling such a product. Guys are using frep or repitouch. If a driver had such a program it wouldn't be smart for him to share it anyway.

If you want to go another step and the program is "available" would love to know where/how?



Solo1 said:


> IMHO ... I find it ironic that you decide to play outside the lines of what you think Amazon wants by using bots ... But you try to shame those who one ups your game by playing even further outside the lines ... Do you and let them do them ... Everyone's situation is different.


 Just wanted to mention it was pretty clear when we asked about the driver meeting with amazon developers you went to. 
Seemed quite definitive they could care less about such auto grabbing programs. Maybe I misunderstood?


----------



## Solo1

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Feel free to answer or not.....figured why not ask. Won't be offended if you choose not too answer:
> Did you pay a developer or you found an already created program to purchase?
> Does it run on unrooted phone or require root?
> 
> No one here in the miami market is selling such a product. Guys are using frep or repitouch. If a driver had such a program it wouldn't be smart for him to share it anyway.
> 
> If you want to go another step and the program is "available" would love to know where/how?
> 
> Just wanted to mention it was pretty clear when we asked about the driver meeting with amazon developers you went to.
> Seemed quite definitive they could care less about such auto grabbing programs. Maybe I misunderstood?


Not that they couldn't care less ... They just know and not worth it to them ... Nature sorts it all out.


----------



## Cynergie

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I have to say that i'm impressed that people have actually been able to get this "setup" up and running so good for you.
> 
> It's pretty sad though that to deliver &%[email protected]!*ing packages that we have to resort to such measures.
> Dumb work taking some "smarts" to actually figure out how to get the work!!!?? Are you kidding me??!!!
> 
> The work can be done by any idiot.....getting the work now requires you to be a tech wiz!


Lmao THIS.
If ppl are smart enough to figure out how to run this, then WTH aren't they coding their own apps in C++ /JAVA?? Lmao


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

amazonflexguy said:


> I use frep as a auto refresher. Have a driver that sets up the frep. But the actual grabber was developed for me. It's called amazon click. It works in background and grabs when on offer page. I might release it and the cost would be around 100 bucks. Just not sure how to release and collect. It's not a hack into Amazon system . It just grabs offer rythems as they come in. If you can't make the block you have 1 minute to cancel without penalty
> 
> Not rooted phone


 So you use 2 apps, frep to auto refresh and a block grabber? Is that right? If so, might have been better to pay the developer to create the auto refresh as part of the grabber. Could sell that for at least $200-400. If people will pay $400 a month to buy blocks it makes such an app valuable. 
Are you worried about the income? If not, paypal or direct money transfer.
Upload app apk to google drive, collect money, send download link.

Also.....you have a 5 minute window to forfeit a block without penalty.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

amazonflexguy said:


> Carmen... yes it's two programs but I like it this way. It allows you to still refresh on your own or use auto feature....plus I will let the grabber go for cheap and if you know how to setup frep then your good to go. If you need my driver and wLk through instructions to setup frep that's a separate charge


Appreciate the offer and may take you up on it. But, be careful. If you want to drive you may want to keep things on the DL. 
My guess is if amazon get's wind of you selling a program it may get you deactivated. On the other hand, you can just make it up selling the app! 
I'm sure you're getting lot's of PM's looking to buy.

I'm currently trying to setup the emulator option as I got my hands on a hand me down laptop running windows 8. So, going to see if I can get up and running with that.


----------



## Basmati

Paying for a grabber program is just silly. Nothing for the phone will work better than Repetitouch, and the methods described in this thread are significantly better than any phone based app. 
If you just want a phone based bot grabber than follow the instructions I detailed in the thread "How to use bots / get blocks." Do not pay anybody for this info.


----------



## Basmati

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Appreciate the offer and may take you up on it. But, be careful. If you want to drive you may want to keep things on the DL.
> My guess is if amazon get's wind of you selling a program it may get you deactivated. On the other hand, you can just make it up selling the app!
> I'm sure you're getting lot's of PM's looking to buy.
> 
> I'm currently trying to setup the emulator option as I got my hands on a hand me down laptop running windows 8. So, going to see if I can get up and running with that.


If you really need help setting up the bot for your phone, just pm me and I will help you for free. Don't pay somebody for this.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Basmati said:


> If you really need help setting up the bot for your phone, just pm me and I will help you for free. Don't pay somebody for this.


That's a generous offer and very much appreciated. I would pay right now for an "out of the box" app, meaning no root, no other software. Probably won't pay for a piece meal setup.

Don't want to repeat myself or bore people but my problem is getting every element setup on one or the other of my phones. Each time I've hit a wall with an install and it's not something easily fixed. My main phone ZTE zmax pro is unrootable and also can't get the ADB driver for it. Trust me, i've spent hours looking. Tried the google android ADB universal driver as well, no go.

Found out even super geeks can find a work around to root this phone. My other phone.....worthless at this point but will still run an old version of software so keep it around, but frep won't run properly on it.

Also, i'm not the only one....have had several private conversations with others having the same issues trying to get everything running.

I think I can get something running on this newer laptop I got my hands on.....at least I hope so!


----------



## Sunil

Basmati said:


> If you really need help setting up the bot for your phone, just pm me and I will help you for free. Don't pay somebody for this.


Hey brother I need help with that too I can't get no blocks is there a way I can contact u .
Thanks


----------



## admo

Hybrids said:


> I did it but it shows;
> 
> What's wrong? And can you advise how to set the mitm proxy on Android 7.0?


did you ever manage a way around it.. kind of stuck on the same though i can get the server to kick on if i remove killall and connect my phone to it..but then getparms.bat does not execute


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Basmati said:


> If you really need help setting up the bot for your phone, just pm me and I will help you for free. Don't pay somebody for this.


Got bluestacks running and rooted, hide my root installed and the flex app installed. 
Flex app seems to load, then updates but after update it fails to run or won't sync.
When I don't update it won't sync either. 
Anything special needed to make the app run in emulator?

Seems it wants to run.......just won't.

It's unbelieveable how much effort and frustration i've put into setting this crap up. Seems like the stars all have to align in order for it to work!


----------



## Basmati

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Got bluestacks running and rooted, hide my root installed and the flex app installed.
> Flex app seems to load, then updates but after update it fails to run or won't sync.
> When I don't update it won't sync either.
> Anything special needed to make the app run in emulator?
> 
> Seems it wants to run.......just won't.
> 
> It's unbelieveable how much effort and frustration i've put into setting this crap up. Seems like the stars all have to align in order for it to work!


Try reinstalling BlueStacks and don't root it. There is absolutely no reason to have it rooted. Use a windows based auto clicker.
It should sync but ask you to manually enter a phone number. Just use your current cell number.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Basmati said:


> Try reinstalling BlueStacks and don't root it. There is absolutely no reason to have it rooted. Use a windows based auto clicker.
> It should sync but ask you to manually enter a phone number. Just use your current cell number.


CRAP!! I thought I needed to be rooted to install repitouch.......

Balls! Ok.....I'll start over again......after a smoke! 

So let me see if I get this strait....I can install standard bluestacks, install flex app via emulator, then can install a windows program on the PC to run an auto refresh and clicker? I'm assuming it's a windows macro recorder I need?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Basmati said:


> Try reinstalling BlueStacks and don't root it. There is absolutely no reason to have it rooted. Use a windows based auto clicker.
> It should sync but ask you to manually enter a phone number. Just use your current cell number.


Reinstalled a non rooted bluestacks installed app and still same crap. 
Won't sync with old version, when I update to new version is just won't load.


----------



## soonsoon

Anyone who wants money for a bot that you can get for free or pay less than $10 on the app store is a scammer.

Also, you can use any BOT to catch blocks but the real trick and value is in the technique. In other words, a BOT is worthless unless you know how to tap correctly and that's where the value and the money is.

Many of you who use a bot and can't catch blocks consistently or maybe catch once in a while know exactly what I'm talking about. Using a Bot does not guarantee catching blocks.

DO NOT PAY ANYONE FOR BOT AND EMULATOR...ITS A SCAM!

This post is also a SCAM and due to get shut down soon..No one has yet been able to successfully make this script work because you can't.

The op hasn't responded to anyone inquiring about how to go past some difficulties. If the op is pm'ing in private, I guarantee you he's seeking compensation.


----------



## BlockGrabber

soonsoon said:


> Anyone who wants money for a bot that you can get for free or pay less than $10 on the app store is a scammer.
> 
> Also, you can use any BOT to catch blocks but the real trick and value is in the technique. In other words, a BOT is worthless unless you know how to tap correctly and that's where the value and the money is.
> 
> Many of you who use a bot and can't catch blocks consistently or maybe catch once in a while know exactly what I'm talking about. Using a Bot does not guarantee catching blocks.
> 
> DO NOT PAY ANYONE FOR BOT AND EMULATOR...ITS A SCAM!
> 
> This post is also a SCAM and due to get shut down soon..No one has yet been able to successfully make this script work because you can't.
> 
> The op hasn't responded to anyone inquiring about how to go past some difficulties. If the op is pm'ing in private, I guarantee you he's seeking compensation.


Not quite. I've used it to get as many blocks as I wanted for months. I helped one person offline for no compensation and it is working. It took a couple of hours to customize it. They also had a pretty good grasp on what they were doing already.

Also, this script will cream anyone using any type of tapping bot.

I put up this challenge: if anyone has a PM from me where I accept any compensation, feel free to post it here or report it.

As I mentioned, the reason I can't help is because everyone seems to have different situations than I do. Everyone is asking me about different phones, carriers, warehouses, block times, and other things. The script I wrote was for my situation only. I did it a certain way at a certain place with certain equipment. The pieces I shared are relatively common to different situations. The rest will have to be filled in.

Android packet formats are completely different than iPhone for example. That will cause problems with the script as I wrote it. So, when I said I wrote it for iPhone that is important.

I'm not able to spend the time programming for everyone beyond what I already have done for mine. What I have shared is a huge step and gets you about 80% of the way there. I've got to work like most everyone else. I've already spent a decent amount of free time sharing what I could for now.

Since I am not offering anything for compensation, that's as far as I can go for now. If you want it any sooner, try someone on a freelance site to fill in the rest for your situation. Otherwise, when I have time, I'll see what I can post as far as updates. That's what I said in my earlier posts.


----------



## Hybrids

soonsoon said:


> Anyone who wants money for a bot that you can get for free or pay less than $10 on the app store is a scammer.
> 
> Also, you can use any BOT to catch blocks but the real trick and value is in the technique. In other words, a BOT is worthless unless you know how to tap correctly and that's where the value and the money is.
> 
> Many of you who use a bot and can't catch blocks consistently or maybe catch once in a while know exactly what I'm talking about. Using a Bot does not guarantee catching blocks.
> 
> DO NOT PAY ANYONE FOR BOT AND EMULATOR...ITS A SCAM!
> 
> This post is also a SCAM and due to get shut down soon..No one has yet been able to successfully make this script work because you can't.
> 
> The op hasn't responded to anyone inquiring about how to go past some difficulties. If the op is pm'ing in private, I guarantee you he's seeking compensation.


I did PM him several times and offering him a compensation for the set up but he refused. So, I don't think he is a scammer.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Basmati said:


> Try reinstalling BlueStacks and don't root it. There is absolutely no reason to have it rooted. Use a windows based auto clicker.
> It should sync but ask you to manually enter a phone number. Just use your current cell number.


Only posting this in public in case others are trying to do the same things. Save basmati from too many pms. 

Setup another emulator (memu), got the app installed and can log in. But what I don't get is the slowness and lag of the emulators, bluestacks was the same, very sluggish, slow to respond. Clicking on refresh is sluggish for sure. No way I would be able to mimick the quickness of my fingers with this kind of setup. Is that normal?

The machine i'm on has windows 10, 6gb ram and quad core processor NO touchscreen. Might not be the fastest but should be very sufficient??

Want to get it right before I move on to setting up the macro recorder.

I might try another emulator, droid4x or andy and see if they run any faster, might as well go all in for this last and final attempt at autograb.

Any suggestions from anyone for emulator other than bluestack or memu?
Basmati.....do you know the bluestacks version you run and which flex app version? I've tried several on bluestacks but no go, flex app just will not
get running.


----------



## Basmati

I don't actually use BlueStacks because of the lag you mentioned. I played around with it a few months ago and got it working without encountering any issues, but ultimately using a phone with Repetitouch was faster so I haven't messed with it since. 
When I tested BlueStacks it was with the latest version of both the Flex app and the emulator.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Basmati said:


> I don't actually use BlueStacks because of the lag you mentioned. I played around with it a few months ago and got it working without encountering any issues, but ultimately using a phone with Repetitouch was faster so I haven't messed with it since.
> When I tested BlueStacks it was with the latest version of both the Flex app and the emulator.


I guess I'm just chasing my own tail here! 

Oh well......looks like another dead end. Can't say I didn't try!

Honestly, and it may not seem it, but i've never not been able get technology setup and running on my own........in my lifetime I might have had to call a "tech support" line (typically internet provider) maybe 3 times! I'm my family and friends tech support person!
This is just the most ridiculous shit i've ever tried to do! Failed on 4 different devices.......no bullshit!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

brian soto said:


> Appreciate you sharing what you did.
> With some little testing and digging and Linux knowledge I've got it working. Think I even have it working to grab specific times. I can also say your code does work for android you just have to read the proxy output to get the device user agent to match
> 
> Carmen, have you tried NOX Player?


Thanks for the heads up on NOX....looks promising. Gave up on memu, droid4x failed to launch was just going for andy but nox looks more interesting.

Pretty damn impressive you got the vps setup and even adapted it for android. Now go put your application in at Google! 
Learn python.....you'll be in high demand.

Get ready for an onslaught of pm's now since the majority of board members are running android.


----------



## Basmati

brian soto said:


> Appreciate you sharing what you did.
> With some little testing and digging and Linux knowledge I've got it working. Think I even have it working to grab specific times. I can also say your code does work for android you just have to read the proxy output to get the device user agent to match
> 
> Carmen, have you tried NOX Player?


I haven't tried getting this working yet but it is very apparent that this is the only way to even have a chance of getting blocks for Miami Prime Now. Before I get started trying to figure it all out, is there a specific vps provider you would recommend?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

NOX installed, app running! NICE!
Runs MUCH faster than any of the other emulators and not as much lag. That is right out of the box, sure some tweaking and can get it to run a little better.

Even has a macro recorder built in??!! Haven't dug in yet, just happy to get to this step.
I'll report back if I get it auto grabbing.


EDIT: Ok I said NICE....I meant SWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEET!!!

Freakin' macro recorder works perfectly, can speed up the clicking etc.....
I'm going to let it run and see what happens...will report if block is grabbed.

Update: First day running the setup, got a lot of red bar "block is taken" action, much more than if I was manually refreshing but no block grabs yet. Works well, needs some tweaking, have to get the tapping sequence right.
Unfortunately we don't have a lot of action on our location. We get fast and furious spurts of drops than nothing. So, will take a few days to refine but a lot of potential.

Posting an update here rather than a new post to keep it a little more quiet.

2nd Update: After 3 days of using the auto clicker it hasn't made a difference at all. Still unable to catch blocks. So, the antibotter crowd should get a chuckle out of that. 
Am able to get to the accept button but nothing but red bars and no blocks for me!
Oh well.....coming close to the end.....shouldn't take this much effort and time to get work!!??


----------



## BlockGrabber

brian soto said:


> Appreciate you sharing what you did.
> With some little testing and digging and Linux knowledge I've got it working. Think I even have it working to grab specific times. I can also say your code does work for android you just have to read the proxy output to get the device user agent to match


That's great. If you want, feel free to fill in some of the missing pieces / refinements for people here.


----------



## Sunil

can someone help me on this when it execute it don't make getlast.prefix and getlast.suffix I dono why can someone help me on this thanks


----------



## Sunil

Cynergie said:


> based on those cat commands, it doesn't look like the desired bat file was created in the desired directory...


I'm stuck over here too can someone help please


----------



## ubaba

Code is not complete you have to fill in some blanks...


----------



## Sunil

I already finished the code all the commands are working on the command prompt but when i execute it creates getlast.1 but doesnot create getlast.prefix and getlast.suffix. I would appreciate if u can guide me with it not creating those two files my thing is pulling the blocks but not catching coz of those to files i guess


----------



## BlockGrabber

Sunil said:


> I already finished the code all the commands are working on the command prompt but when i execute it creates getlast.1 but doesnot create getlast.prefix and getlast.suffix. I would appreciate if u can guide me with it not creating those two files my thing is pulling the blocks but not catching coz of those to files i guess


That part of the code is now obsolete. See new instructions and full code downloads.


----------



## amazonflexguy

I have a simple click and install app that gets me 40 hours every week and didn't have to do any of this. It's been said many times, amazon only cares that there packages get delivered. If you have a auto grabber and get blocks not an issue. It's after you grab blocks that matters. Do you show up every time and do a great job is what I think they are about the most. And not getting sued of course


----------



## krazo

amazonflexguy said:


> click and install app


Which app is that?


----------



## amazonflexguy

krazo said:


> Which app is that?


It's a custom app not all the crazy other apps you can get online. Built by a developer


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

amazonflexguy said:


> It's a custom app not all the crazy other apps you can get online. Built by a developer


 Did I already ask you how much? I tried to look back in this thread as I recall us discussing but don't recall the discussion! 

My emulator setup works but i'll be lucky to catch a couple blocks a week with it. Right now, I need to make up some hours and want to get better morning routes. The ****ing afternoon routes at DMI2 are freakin' brutal! Had a little blow out with the blue vest today.....oh well, refused some packages and had a mess of a route. Too bad for him.....


----------



## amazonflexguy

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Did I already ask you how much? I tried to look back in this thread as I recall us discussing but don't recall the discussion!
> 
> My emulator setup works but i'll be lucky to catch a couple blocks a week with it. Right now, I need to make up some hours and want to get better morning routes. The &%[email protected]!*ing afternoon routes at DMI2 are freakin' brutal! Had a little blow out with the blue vest today.....oh well, refused some packages and had a mess of a route. Too bad for him.....


Your in the toughest spot over there because they are actually hacking the system. I have seen a system called "amazon god" and another that uses software to physically tap and accept blocks faster then the human eye. So it's software and hardware setup. This is the person selling blocks. Quite a thing to see and simply amazing. Carmen, just inbox me and I will try and help you out with no cost. I think people are thinking just a simple hack is good enough but you can beat other hackers by having the fastest processor and excellerating your phone in developer mode etc. no rooting needed. If you root your phone and Amazon finds out your in trouble. You see if your phone is rooted then you can fake gps locations and that's why rooting your phone raises red flags


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

amazonflexguy said:


> Your in the toughest spot over there because they are actually hacking the system. I have seen a system called "amazon god" and another that uses software to physically tap and accept blocks faster then the human eye. So it's software and hardware setup. This is the person selling blocks. Quite a thing to see and simply amazing. Carmen, just inbox me and I will try and help you out with no cost. I think people are thinking just a simple hack is good enough but you can beat other hackers by having the fastest processor and excellerating your phone in developer mode etc. no rooting needed. If you root your phone and Amazon finds out your in trouble. You see if your phone is rooted then you can fake gps locations and that's why rooting your phone raises red flags


 Ok, pm sent. Just want to make sure you notice my gender symbol!? Sometimes guys offer help because they think i'm a chick!  The name throws them off. I can send you a hot picture if it helps!!?? hahahahahahaha.....

Yeh, I think it's confirmed that blocks are somehow being intercepted and sold, as that is most of the discussion in the parking lot waiting for blocks to start at DMI2. I actually was digging around and found some interesting things about "broadcast theft", which is what has been discussed in these forums, I think uberpasco described it. Basically the hackers can intercept broadcasts, which is what blocks are and do as they wish with them, which is assign them to paying customers.

And now a new hustle.....people offering to sell blocks are now just getting your credit card info, your flex account info and stealing your money and your account! No blocks to sell.

I rooted my backup phone, if you don't cloak root it just says you have to unroot to run flex app. I tested both root and unrooted. Then I installed root cloak and app loaded fine.

OK, OK....after several requests the text about you know what and you know who was removed..........hahahahahahahaah........


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

soupergloo said:


> lol don't give them any ideas -- I know they monitor this forum!
> 
> imo, I don't think they care enough as long as you aren't messing with the app .. blocks are getting taken & worked. FREP is the only reason why i'm still able to do this full time.


 If they haven't figure it out yet they ain't never gonna' figure it out! 
Or like you said......they don't really care. Let's face it, they would be punishing drivers for using a tool simply because it's the only possible way to get blocks at some locations. Which would be complete bullshit!

The other locations have plentiful blocks and don't have to deal with it.


----------



## BlockGrabber

Working through the next steps and simplifying a little bit. For now, I edited some previous posts to clarify some things and possible problems.

Changes to previous posts now edited:

a) Make sure to set your time zone:
dpkg-reconfigure tzdata

b) If you get an error about user not allowed to use incron, edit the file /etc/incron.allow and put the username that will be running the script in there

c) You may want to change the default port from 8080 to something else to avoid people using your proxy server. If so change it by adding a -p xxxxx (whatever the new port is) to the mitm dump command in the doit.bat file. You will also need to change it elsewhere in these instructions instead of using 8080. Make sure any firewalls have this port open.


----------



## soonsoon

amazonflexguy said:


> Your in the toughest spot over there because they are actually hacking the system. I have seen a system called "amazon god" and another that uses software to physically tap and accept blocks faster then the human eye. So it's software and hardware setup. This is the person selling blocks. Quite a thing to see and simply amazing. Carmen, just inbox me and I will try and help you out with no cost. I think people are thinking just a simple hack is good enough but you can beat other hackers by having the fastest processor and excellerating your phone in developer mode etc. no rooting needed. If you root your phone and Amazon finds out your in trouble. You see if your phone is rooted then you can fake gps locations and that's why rooting your phone raises red flags


Amazon God is a scam..don't even mention it.


----------



## barconius

BlockGrabber said:


> Working through the next steps and simplifying a little bit. For now, I edited some previous posts to clarify some things and possible problems.
> 
> Changes to previous posts now edited:
> 
> a) Make sure to set your time zone:
> dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
> 
> b) If you get an error about user not allowed to use incron, edit the file /etc/incron.allow and put the username that will be running the script in there
> 
> c) You may want to change the default port from 8080 to something else to avoid people using your proxy server. If so change it by adding a -p xxxxx (whatever the new port is) to the mitm dump command in the doit.bat file. You will also need to change it elsewhere in these instructions instead of using 8080. Make sure any firewalls have this port open.


Could you possible show your incron.table set up? I assume that you run the main.bat (the one that runs the while do loop) on IN_MODIFY(*) on the /home/script/amazon/source/ folder/specific files, as it would re-trigger the grabber the moment the new data is put into any of the files. (i personally only store the session information in there, so it works with IN_MODIFY(*), and am interested to see what approach have you taken).

And of course, a huge thank you for providing the detailed instructions! I did not expect it to be so much fun at the same time as being this useful!


----------



## BlockGrabber

*Step 5 - Select Your Warehouse*

The following three steps only need to be done once. They will specify which warehouse to check and grab blocks from.

a) On your VPS, install the data parser which will be needed later to actually grab blocks:
apt install jq

b) Get your warehouse ID
Before grabbing, first you must get your warehouse ID.

It should be listed in this post:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/make...bber-step-by-step.188718/page-10#post-2983664

If so, you can skip down to step c. Be sure to use the id (not your warehouse code such as UBA1 or whatever).

Or you can get it from the output of the proxy file which you tested earlier as follows:

Look in the proxy.out file (using vi for example):
vi /home/proxy/proxy.out

Search for:
serviceAreas

You should see the 3 letter + 1 digital warehouse code after that (UBA1 in this example). That is NOT the id. Look just before it / to the left, you will see a long string id code like this:

"serviceAreas":[{"attributes":null,"boundary":null,"id":"xxxxx-xxxx-xxx-xx-xxxxx","name":"Wherever (UBA1)","onboardingEnabled"

Copy the long code between where it says id and your warehouse code, but not the quotes.

In this example you would just copy this (not the quotes):
xxxxx-xxxx-xxx-xx-xxxxx

c) Now update the location.txt file with the warehouse ID you just copied above.
The file location is:
/home/scripts/amazon/source/location.txt

Remove all the text in there already that says:
*put your location id here* (also remove the *'s)

Replace it with your id, in this example:
xxxxx-xxxx-xxx-xx-xxxxx

Make sure there are no extra spaces (beginning or end) or extra lines in this file.


----------



## BlockGrabber

*Step 6 - Start Grabbing*

*Before grabbing, be sure you are very close to the warehouse. This program will start grabbing anything that is offered even if it starts in one minute. So be ready. *

****WARNING: ESPECIALLY FOR ANDROID - The Android Flex app may not show grabbed blocks for up to 30 minutes or so unless you log out and log in. So it is important, especially on Android, to watch the script output, do notifications, and set delays so you have enough time to see the block it grabbed. Otherwise, you could miss showing up for a block you already grabbed unless you log out and log in every few minutes. The iPhone app seems to refresh much more quickly - usually in under a minute.*

*The program does not notify you if it grabs a block.* There is a notification script included - see the later instruction step on how to get it to work.

a) On your VPS, start your proxy server as discussed in an earlier step:



Code:


cd /home/proxy
./doit.bat

b) Make sure your phone (iPhone based instructions for now) is on wifi and using your VPS and port as a proxy server (see previous instruction on this).

c) Check for an offer manually on your phone (this updates the access tokens on the VPS).

d) Now, start grabbing.
This is the real thing and will start grabbing blocks.
Do this on the VPS:


Code:


cd /home/scripts/amazon/source/
./checkall1.bat

It will continue to run until your token runs out (about 15-30 minutes). If you check for an offer manually again before it stops, it should extend the time and keep running even longer.

Once it stops, you will need to repeat steps c & d above to start it again.

To stop it from grabbing, go to your VPS and type:


Code:


cd /home/scripts/amazon/source/
./stopall.bat

To check to see if it's running:


Code:


cd /home/scripts/amazon/1/
tailf output.txt

If it's running, you'll see a bunch of {"offerList":[]} {"offerList":[]}
that keep scrolling. If nothing is scrolling, then it's stopped.

Notes: As to how to do all this on the road, I use the Termius app which allows ssh and running commands on a phone. Another possibility is if you have someone at home you can show all this to, you could work as a team where one grabs blocks on the VPS and coordinates with you. Running the Flex app can be done separately from the VPS.

Good luck. I hope this helps.

*Advanced:*

Changing Warehouses:
You may be able to simply change the warehouse id from the previous step in order to grab blocks from another warehouse. It also may be possible to change between logistics and prime now depending on what you set the id to - even if you didn't know that you could deliver from that warehouse. It has been tested doing so several times interchanging a prime now and logistics warehouse.

Running Two Grabbers instead of One:
I don't recommend doing this unless you need to, but you can run two of these at once. If you grab enough blocks with just one running, it is better to use fewer resources to do it. This program is cpu intensive.

If you want to run two grabbers at once, replace:
./checkall1.bat
with
./checkall2.bat
in step d. That will run two at a time instead of 1.


----------



## BlockGrabber

brian soto said:


> I was using NOX on my Mac to get blocks decently... it even has built in root (but didnt work with flex app) so i used the built in NOX auto input
> 
> LOL i actually code a good amount and do flex on the side.
> 
> BUT JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW... THE CODES OP ARE NOT THE FULL CODES, LIKE OP SAID, HE DID IT FOR HIS SITUATION SO IT WILL TAKE SOME LINUX KNOWLEDGE TO FINISH THIS CODE AND GET IT FULL WORKING AS SCRIPT.
> 
> Also if anyone gets it to successfully pull tokens, what you can do is manually run the curl lines to figure stuff out... your warehouse ID(s) can be grabbed from the proxy.out file
> 
> I ended up using Vultr and what i did was configure a firewall with my home wifi IP and then i added all of my cell providers IP subnet in there also to only allow me to utilize the proxy. Vultr allowed pretty much instant setup but theres tons out there also.... one issue i had with vultr was i started getting traffic from china in my proxy while testing which is why i added the firewall rules


I have revamped the instructions and provided the full scripts needed in an easier implementation. Also, I do not recommend using port 8080 for the proxy except to do a quick test on setup. People regularly scan for this port to abuse it. Move it somewhere way up like in the 1x,xxx to 2x,xxx area. Firewalling it is also a good idea if you can figure out your IP's you will access it from. Also, turn off the proxy part when not in use.



barconius said:


> Could you possible show your incron.table set up? I assume that you run the main.bat (the one that runs the while do loop) on IN_MODIFY(*) on the /home/script/amazon/source/ folder/specific files, as it would re-trigger the grabber the moment the new data is put into any of the files. (i personally only store the session information in there, so it works with IN_MODIFY(*), and am interested to see what approach have you taken).
> 
> And of course, a huge thank you for providing the detailed instructions! I did not expect it to be so much fun at the same time as being this useful!


You're welcome. The table setup is already documented in the earlier step. Also, please see revamped full scripts and updated instructions.


----------



## BlockGrabber

For using this setup when not on wifi, you will need to use the proxy server with your cell data APN. On iphone for example, you can install a profile with a proxy server in it. Be sure you know your settings before and after. Also be able to remove it as needed when the proxy isn't running or for apps that won't work with the proxy.

If you use the wrong settings here you can stop your cell data from working so be careful. Also, some apps will not work on proxy (cell or wifi).


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

I haven't read the instructions on this setup so not even sure she could do it? Must be some sort of applet or something you have to install on phone to "talk" to the server?

She hasn't responded to my PM so.........i'll keep you guys posted.

I'll look into ANY solution at this point as my annoyance with this program grows! And share it with everyone so were all on equal ground and **** amazon! I even contacted the guy who spammed the forum the other night. He wrote a macro to run in an emulator he says works better than any other and developed just for flex. Wanted $500.............way too expensive for something I can setup for free. Although he built in some features like stop when a block is accepted and a notification for an accepted block. 

The problem with the VPS setup is I think if they catch on they can "probably" block the server via IP and then what? I guess you can get a new IP but you'll be playing the cat and mouse game constantly.


----------



## ab waldon

BlockGrabber said:


> The above steps installed the scripts and created your proxy server.
> 
> You can start it and restart it by using the command:
> /home/proxy/doit.bat
> 
> The proxy is listening on the assigned IP of the VPS on port 8080.
> It will continue running even if you disconnect from the VPS.
> It will not auto restart if the VPS restarts.


I'm stuck at this step. I connected to the VPS server and ran the command ./doit.bat from the proxy directory and I keep getting "screen: no process found"

anybody having this issue ?

[email protected]:~/home/proxy# ls
amazon-token.txt flex-id.txt proxy.last session-token.txt
doit.bat getparms.bat proxy.out stopit.bat
[email protected]:~/home/proxy# ./doit.bat
screen: no process found








[email protected]:~/home/proxy#


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

soonsoon said:


> Anyone who wants money for a bot that you can get for free or pay less than $10 on the app store is a scammer.
> 
> Also, you can use any BOT to catch blocks but the real trick and value is in the technique. In other words, a BOT is worthless unless you know how to tap correctly and that's where the value and the money is.
> 
> Many of you who use a bot and can't catch blocks consistently or maybe catch once in a while know exactly what I'm talking about. Using a Bot does not guarantee catching blocks.
> 
> DO NOT PAY ANYONE FOR BOT AND EMULATOR...ITS A SCAM!
> 
> This post is also a SCAM and due to get shut down soon..No one has yet been able to successfully make this script work because you can't.
> 
> The op hasn't responded to anyone inquiring about how to go past some difficulties. If the op is pm'ing in private, I guarantee you he's seeking compensation.


Was looking back at this thread to see more about the VPS setup and found this post which I must have missed. I'm learning that no matter how fast a bot is, the tapping/clicking sequence is the most important. I have a slow sequence that get's to the accept button the most, but I think I need the "secret sauce" to get the right "technique" as soonsoon posted. I can speed it up very fast but it seems to refresh away the blocks more than get to the accept button. Anyone who wishes to share would love to know! Yeh, I know, slim to no chance but why not try! 

Also....I see the VPS uses a proxy server so that can mask the server IP of course so probably hard for amazon to block. Still trying to figure out how the phone talks to the server?


----------



## Basmati

ab waldon said:


> I'm stuck at this step. I connected to the VPS server and ran the command ./doit.bat from the proxy directory and I keep getting "screen: no process found"
> 
> anybody having this issue ?
> 
> [email protected]:~/home/proxy# ls
> amazon-token.txt flex-id.txt proxy.last session-token.txt
> doit.bat getparms.bat proxy.out stopit.bat
> [email protected]:~/home/proxy# ./doit.bat
> screen: no process found
> View attachment 152058
> 
> [email protected]:~/home/proxy#


I got stuck at this step also. Seems like it is just unable to run do it.bat.



CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Was looking back at this thread to see more about the VPS setup and found this post which I must have missed. I'm learning that no matter how fast a bot is, the tapping/clicking sequence is the most important. I have a slow sequence that get's to the accept button the most, but I think I need the "secret sauce" to get the right "technique" as soonsoon posted. I can speed it up very fast but it seems to refresh away the blocks more than get to the accept button. Anyone who wishes to share would love to know! Yeh, I know, slim to no chance but why not try!
> 
> Also....I see the VPS uses a proxy server so that can mask the server IP of course so probably hard for amazon to block. Still trying to figure out how the phone talks to the server?


After months of testing, I really don't think there is a "secret sauce" to the tapping. In the beginning I thought their might be, so I was constantly testing different tapping patterns and would get excited when I would pick up consecutive blocks. It was all just random luck tho, and the next day that pattern wasn't nearly as effective.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Basmati said:


> I got stuck at this step also. Seems like it is just unable to run do it.bat.
> 
> After months of testing, I really don't think there is a "secret sauce" to the tapping. In the beginning I thought their might be, so I was constantly testing different tapping patterns and would get excited when I would pick up consecutive blocks. It was all just random luck tho, and the next day that pattern wasn't nearly as effective.


So you decided to give the VPS a try huh? Like you i'm willing to try most things but not ready to dig into the VPS at this point. 
Seems the error your getting is common so someone should have figure out what the problem is?

I have several patterns setup on my emulator but there isn't enough block releases to test. I guess I hope there is some secret click pattern but seems everyone is getting greedy and keeping all the secrets and fixes to themselves!? Guess I don't blame them....


----------



## ab waldon

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> So you decided to give the VPS a try huh? Like you i'm willing to try most things but not ready to dig into the VPS at this point.
> Seems the error your getting is common so someone should have figure out what the problem is?
> 
> I have several patterns setup on my emulator but there isn't enough block releases to test. I guess I hope there is some secret click pattern but seems everyone is getting greedy and keeping all the secrets and fixes to themselves!? Guess I don't blame them....


well most macrorecorders are useless in my area. I've been using repetitouch for a while but it's not very effective anymore. also running nox emulator or bluestacks with windows autoclicker (like GS autoclicker) with interval set to 10 ms for example won't get you a thing. the only options left for me in my area is to use proxy-fishing or a custome-made android app to grab blocks.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

ab waldon said:


> well most macrorecorders are useless in my area. I've been using repetitouch for a while but it's not very effective anymore. also running nox emulator or bluestacks with windows autoclicker (like GS autoclicker) with interval set to 10 ms for example won't get you a thing. the only options left for me in my area is to use proxy-fishing or a custome-made android app to grab blocks.


Yeh...I always seem to be a "day late and a dollar short" with this flex game! 

When will the bullship end!?? We're all chasing shit that will eventually have to be replaced with something else? That's just insane!
Something needs to be done?


----------



## Basmati

ab waldon said:


> well most macrorecorders are useless in my area. I've been using repetitouch for a while but it's not very effective anymore. also running nox emulator or bluestacks with windows autoclicker (like GS autoclicker) with interval set to 10 ms for example won't get you a thing. the only options left for me in my area is to use proxy-fishing or a custome-made android app to grab blocks.


That is how it is in Miami also. The auto clickers will barely get you anything because so many people are paying for blocks from proxy fishers. 
I really don't think a custom made Android app would be effective in this environment either. It ultimately would be limited by the same factors as Repetitouch. The only chance to compete now is to get this proxy method setup. 
On a side note, I know for a fact that somebody in the Miami area has also found a way to manually assign himself reserved blocks through some Linux hack on his phone.


----------



## BlockGrabber

ab waldon said:


> I'm stuck at this step. I connected to the VPS server and ran the command ./doit.bat from the proxy directory and I keep getting "screen: no process found"
> 
> anybody having this issue ?
> 
> [email protected]:~/home/proxy# ls
> amazon-token.txt flex-id.txt proxy.last session-token.txt
> doit.bat getparms.bat proxy.out stopit.bat
> [email protected]:~/home/proxy# ./doit.bat
> screen: no process found
> View attachment 152058
> 
> [email protected]:~/home/proxy#


Don't worry about that message. It just means there wasn't an existing proxy server to stop. Keep going.



Basmati said:


> I got stuck at this step also. Seems like it is just unable to run do it.bat.
> 
> After months of testing, I really don't think there is a "secret sauce" to the tapping. In the beginning I thought their might be, so I was constantly testing different tapping patterns and would get excited when I would pick up consecutive blocks. It was all just random luck tho, and the next day that pattern wasn't nearly as effective.


That message is just informational. It doesn't affect it running. It just means there wasn't existing proxy to stop before it starts it. Keep going through the steps.



Basmati said:


> That is how it is in Miami also. The auto clickers will barely get you anything because so many people are paying for blocks from proxy fishers.
> I really don't think a custom made Android app would be effective in this environment either. It ultimately would be limited by the same factors as Repetitouch. The only chance to compete now is to get this proxy method setup.
> On a side note, I know for a fact that somebody in the Miami area has also found a way to manually assign himself reserved blocks through some Linux hack on his phone.


The apps throttle how often you can check for blocks. So auto clickers should almost always lose out to a proxy method.



ab waldon said:


> well most macrorecorders are useless in my area. I've been using repetitouch for a while but it's not very effective anymore. also running nox emulator or bluestacks with windows autoclicker (like GS autoclicker) with interval set to 10 ms for example won't get you a thing. the only options left for me in my area is to use proxy-fishing or a custome-made android app to grab blocks.


There's too much overhead and lag with those methods. If everyone else is proxy fishing, auto clickers won't have much of a chance except to grab leftovers. A little persistence and maybe an hour or two intro to basic linux on YouTube if needed should have you going.


----------



## Basmati

BlockGrabber said:


> Don't worry about that message. It just means there wasn't an existing proxy server to stop. Keep going.
> 
> That message is just informational. It doesn't affect it running. It just means there wasn't existing proxy to stop before it starts it. Keep going through the steps.
> 
> The apps throttle how often you can check for blocks. So auto clickers should almost always lose out to a proxy method.
> 
> There's too much overhead and lag with those methods. If everyone else is proxy fishing, auto clickers won't have much of a chance except to grab leftovers.
> 
> She does have a working setup. It's based on the older script and does have some limitations. A little persistence and maybe an hour or two intro to basic linux on YouTube if needed should have you going.


I'm trying to set it up on a virtual machine first before subscribing to a vps. Should these steps work the same in that scenario?


----------



## BlockGrabber

Basmati said:


> I'm trying to set it up on a virtual machine first before subscribing to a vps. Should these steps work the same in that scenario?


Maybe but it can be complicated by the virtual lan. You can use a per hour vps to try it, linode, vultr, digital ocean, etc. that will only cost a few cents or $5-10 if you run it the whole month. Use east coast locations though. That way you don't have to set this up twice. And if it doesn't work, you're out maybe 25 cents for a day or two. And many have free trials or credits so it's probably free.


----------



## ab waldon

had to post this pic because I cant type a reply due to the "sneaky URL" detection.


----------



## upmarketcarcass

is the session-token.txt= " ,19:timestamp_ssl_setup,17: ................" ???


----------



## BlockGrabber

upmarketcarcass said:


> is the session-token.txt= " ,19:timestamp_ssl_setup,17: ................" ???


You may be running Android. If so, try running the script anyway. It may still work.

If you are using Android the scripts will not parse everything right, but may still at least get the critical token and work.

As I mentioned, it was developed for iPhone and Android is different.



ab waldon said:


> had to post this pic because I cant type a reply due to the "sneaky URL" detection.


Make sure you carefully follow all the directions including where you not only set the proxy but also install the certificate and then allow the certificate. There are several steps. Also make sure it is started, the ip is working and passing through the port, etc.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U

geez make an open source TNC app for driver owned TNCs with revenue sharing, end the slave labor.


----------



## Flexxer

what command do you use to exit the output.txt when is running, I type exit but nothing happens, is there a way to stop it from there without opening another terminal window?


----------



## Tippyshot

Umm ctrl c? If your talking about tailf if your in nano ctrl x


----------



## ab waldon

BlockGrabber said:


> To check to see if it's running:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cd /home/scripts/amazon/1/
> tailf output.txt
> 
> If it's running, you'll see a bunch of {"offerList":[]} {"offerList":[]}
> that keep scrolling. If nothing is scrolling, then it's stopped.
> 
> Notes: As to how to do all this on the road, I use the Termius app which allows ssh and running commands on a phone. Another possibility is if you have someone at home you can show all this to, you could work as a team where one grabs blocks on the VPS and coordinates with you. Running the Flex app can be done separately from the VPS.
> 
> Good luck. I hope this help


Thank you so much for this thorough guide. I was able to set it up today after I changed the VPS provider. I ran the scripts successfully and I was able to catch 6 hours in no time. However, I ran into a problem when i stopped it and ran it again. 
here's what I did : 
I ran the proxy server on my iphone . 
cd /home/proxy
./doit.bat

then refreshed manually.

cd /home/scripts/amazon/source/
./checkall1.bat

lastly I wanted to see if it was working. 
cd /home/scripts/amazon/1/
tailf output.txt

here's the error message I got:

"Message":"before - TokenException validating token with Aztec; x-amz-access-token: Atna|EwICIMhHoxSOixlFUfSN50_V4Kgq10PxF4Lm4btNo99Gy2XYDuMXM6myExckgeQyatAIeR_6Ys5BpcU6gNCW9LAFV41O1HMkHHHaQhBddTrGlQJcgnf4ihWgN35UCgXbHt7hTWPbs-9cmKz5iq1ewSSPFyh8VArr4a2wm_7To17JbQX4SMxKFDEaNujVFv859_UAmnuecePbIlWvXwx68b8OUBzZr-9cCLLJDvsEX0vbZsD77eCpBp0Cm81EX12Gqnj-2OjisjEypmOd6J7QNoU9vbnh4eyr5cspg_IhnLstmWvZ5wfa-g-YnfZID4iGJ2SCMboHHQNFPmXpsy5PW1TTXVDG, requestId: 688ad6ca-8ce8-11e7-8de2-5d9517fbdd02"}


----------



## ab waldon

BlockGrabber said:


> Running Two Grabbers instead of One:
> I don't recommend doing this unless you need to, but you can run two of these at once. If you grab enough blocks with just one running, it is better to use fewer resources to do it. This program is cpu intensive.
> 
> If you want to run two grabbers at once, replace:
> ./checkall1.bat
> with
> ./checkall2.bat
> in step d. That will run two at a time instead of 1.


I have few questions. 
1- How do you know which account the script is checking for ? say if you log out of your account sign into somebody else's account, will the script check for my account or the other account ?
2- How do you run multiple instances so it checks for multiple accounts for example ?


----------



## harshad savkar

{"Message":"before - request does not contain an OAuth authentication token; requestId:
{"Message":"before - request does not contain an OAuth authentication token; requestId: 
{"Message":"before - request does not contain an OAuth authentication token; requestId: 
{"Message":"before - request does not contain an OAuth authentication token; requestId:


----------



## harvesterofbeer

So I have the proxy set up. When I switch it on for my network, I can browse websites on the phone and see requests in the proxy log.

However, when I try to log in to the flex app, or to refresh the block listing screen, I get red errors saying there is no network connection.

Ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## ab waldon

harvesterofbeer said:


> So I have the proxy set up. When I switch it on for my network, I can browse websites on the phone and see requests in the proxy log.
> 
> However, when I try to log in to the flex app, or to refresh the block listing screen, I get red errors saying there is no network connection.
> 
> Ideas?
> 
> Thanks!


did you install the certificate and run ./doit.bat from the /home/proxy directory?


----------



## harvesterofbeer

The proxy is running in a docker container, so I'm not using the doit script. The proxy is running, as I can hit it from Safari on the phone. I have accepted and trusted the mitmproxy cert.


----------



## BlockGrabber

ab waldon said:


> Thank you so much for this thorough guide. I was able to set it up today after I changed the VPS provider. I ran the scripts successfully and I was able to catch 6 hours in no time. However, I ran into a problem when i stopped it and ran it again.
> here's what I did :
> I ran the proxy server on my iphone .
> cd /home/proxy
> ./doit.bat
> 
> then refreshed manually.
> 
> cd /home/scripts/amazon/source/
> ./checkall1.bat
> 
> lastly I wanted to see if it was working.
> cd /home/scripts/amazon/1/
> tailf output.txt
> 
> here's the error message I got:
> 
> "Message":"before - TokenException validating token with Aztec; x-amz-access-token: Atna|EwICIMhHoxSOixlFUfSN50_V4Kgq10PxF4Lm4btNo99Gy2XYDuMXM6myExckgeQyatAIeR_6Ys5BpcU6gNCW9LAFV41O1HMkHHHaQhBddTrGlQJcgnf4ihWgN35UCgXbHt7hTWPbs-9cmKz5iq1ewSSPFyh8VArr4a2wm_7To17JbQX4SMxKFDEaNujVFv859_UAmnuecePbIlWvXwx68b8OUBzZr-9cCLLJDvsEX0vbZsD77eCpBp0Cm81EX12Gqnj-2OjisjEypmOd6J7QNoU9vbnh4eyr5cspg_IhnLstmWvZ5wfa-g-YnfZID4iGJ2SCMboHHQNFPmXpsy5PW1TTXVDG, requestId: 688ad6ca-8ce8-11e7-8de2-5d9517fbdd02"}


Your refresh isn't updating the token. Could be you're not connected to proxy, proxy isn't running, any number of things, review the steps and see if something's changed.



harvesterofbeer said:


> The proxy is running in a docker container, so I'm not using the doit script. The proxy is running, as I can hit it from Safari on the phone. I have accepted and trusted the mitmproxy cert.


I'd recommend a simple vps setup first following the exact instructions, then branch out from there.



harshad savkar said:


> {"Message":"before - request does not contain an OAuth authentication token; requestId:
> {"Message":"before - request does not contain an OAuth authentication token; requestId:
> {"Message":"before - request does not contain an OAuth authentication token; requestId:
> {"Message":"before - request does not contain an OAuth authentication token; requestId:


Sounds like you missed some steps since the token isn't getting copied over.


----------



## Bgd3pon

BlockGrabber said:


> Working through the next steps and simplifying a little bit. For now, I edited some previous posts to clarify some things and possible problems.
> 
> c) You may want to change the default port from 8080 to something else to avoid people using your proxy server. If so change it by adding a -p xxxxx (whatever the new port is) to the mitm dump command in the doit.bat file. You will also need to change it elsewhere in these instructions instead of using 8080. Make sure any firewalls have this port open.


how do i change the default port? I googled for over an hour and i can't find anything


----------



## BlockGrabber

*Android Instructions - now integrated in the previous steps:*
(Based on Android 6 - Marshmallow)

The previous instructions have been edited to show the Android settings which are almost the same as iPhone.

The scripts already posted work as is for Android. The only difference is installing the certificate and setting the proxy server. Some things may look or output differently on Android but it should all work the same. Just keep going through the process.

To do this on Android, go through the previous steps and use the Android settings when mentioned instead of iPhone.

For Android, the process now uses the following steps that were for iPhone:

a) Set your proxy server. After turning the proxy server on in the VPS, go to your wifi network settings. Click advanced. Click manual. Set the proxy host name to the ip of your vps. Set the port to 8080 or what you set it at. Then connect.

b) Use the Chrome browser on your mobile. Follow the same instructions as for iphone except pick Android at the menu that shows. A pop up shows up asking to input a name for the certificate. Put in grabber or whatever you want. It's a reference name only. Select OK.

Now you're ready to go with Android. Follow all other steps in the process the same.

When you're not grabbing, make sure to turn off the proxy on the VPS and remove it from your wifi settings. Otherwise it can cause problems with other apps and sites.


----------



## BlockGrabber

Bgd3pon said:


> how do i change the default port? I googled for over an hour and i can't find anything


See the updated instructions, scripts, and port information. It's already in the new script as 8080. You just have to change it. In this area:



Code:


/home/proxy# cat doit.bat
killall screen
screen -d -m mitmdump -p 8080 --keepserving ................


----------



## Idoardi

Amazing this OP and this work, Thanks to let me get here so far.

I am triying to activate the notifications, but get lost here.

What is echoe out in this lines? What do i modify to activate the proper call.



PHP:


while ! grep "TokenException" output.txt > /dev/null
do
echo -e '\n'$(date +%x_%H:%M:%S:%3N) > output.txt
curl -s -H 'Host: blablabla that com' -H 'Cookie: session-token="'`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/session-token.txt`'"' -H 'x-amz-access-token: '`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/amazon-token.txt` -H 'x-flex-instance-id: '`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/flex-id.txt` -H 'Accept: */*' -H 'User-Agent: iOS/10.2.1 (iPhone Darwin) Model/iPhone Platform/iPhone6,1 RabbitiOS/2.0.141' -H 'Accept-Language: en-us' --compressed 'https://blablabala that com/GetOffersForProvider?serviceAreaIds='`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/location.txt` >> output.txt
if grep -q "OFFERED" output.txt; then
    cat output.txt >> foundblocks.txt
    ./getlast.bat
    if [ ! -f pageflag.txt ]; then
         echo /usr/bin/php flexalert.php
        echo "paged" > pageflag.txt
    fi
fi
done
         echo /usr/bin/php flexover.php


----------



## BlockGrabber

Idoardi said:


> Amazing this OP and this work, Thanks to let me get here so far.
> 
> I am triying to activate the notifications, but get lost here.
> 
> What is echoe out in this lines? What do i modify to activate the proper call.
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> while ! grep "TokenException" output.txt > /dev/null
> do
> echo -e '\n'$(date +%x_%H:%M:%S:%3N) > output.txt
> curl -s -H 'Host: blablabla that com' -H 'Cookie: session-token="'`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/session-token.txt`'"' -H 'x-amz-access-token: '`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/amazon-token.txt` -H 'x-flex-instance-id: '`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/flex-id.txt` -H 'Accept: */*' -H 'User-Agent: iOS/10.2.1 (iPhone Darwin) Model/iPhone Platform/iPhone6,1 RabbitiOS/2.0.141' -H 'Accept-Language: en-us' --compressed 'https://blablabala that com/GetOffersForProvider?serviceAreaIds='`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/location.txt` >> output.txt
> if grep -q "OFFERED" output.txt; then
> cat output.txt >> foundblocks.txt
> ./getlast.bat
> if [ ! -f pageflag.txt ]; then
> echo /usr/bin/php flexalert.php
> echo "paged" > pageflag.txt
> fi
> fi
> done
> echo /usr/bin/php flexover.php


You're weclome.

*Step 7 - Notifications When you Get a Block and When the Block Grabber Stops:*

There are two php scripts in the source directory that can send you an email the first time it finds a block after you start it and when it stops (but not subsequent blocks). You will need to know enough about sending mail to change these settings for your situation. The lines are echoed out in the checkblocks.bat file. So, if you do want to do this, edit the two php scripts as detailed below in the /home/scripts/amazon/source directory as well as the checkblocks.bat file. Then copy these three updated files into the /home/scripts/amazon/1 and /home/scripts/amazon/2 directories.

You will also need the following packages installed on your vps:
apt install php
apt install php-mail
apt install php-mail-mime

To start, look at and edit the flexalert.php and flexover.php scripts in the source directory. You'll need to edit those to make them send out email based on either sending out your local vps server or wherever you are allowed to send mail through (outgoing mail settings).

Look up smtp settings, authentication, etc. There should be alot of material on sending out emails via php if you search for it. Your vps provider may block it too or on certain ports, so watch for that.

You can even put in an email destination that sends you a text with some phone carriers.

Run the scripts manually with /usr/bin/php flexalert.php and flexover.php first to see if they are working. Just test in the source directory (when the grabber is not running).

Once that's working, just remove the two front echos in checkblocks.bat in the source directory so those lines read:



Code:


         /usr/bin/php flexalert.php                  (echo was removed here)
        echo "paged" > pageflag.txt                  (keep this echo)
...
        /usr/bin/php flexover.php                    (echo was removed here)

Everything else in that file is the same as it was. Just remove two echo words that were at the line starts as shown above.

Now, once it's all working, copy the modified flexalert.php, flexover.php, and checkblocks.bat scripts that are in the source directory into the existing 1 and 2 directories. They'll run the next time you run the grabber.

Also make sure you have this in your system crontab to allow one email per minute otherwise it will send only one until the script is restarted. The page flag is there to prevent it emailing every second or more. It has to be cleared to allow another email to go through. This happens when you restart the grabber or using the cron job below. Alternatively, change the first * to */5 for one email max per 5 minutes, etc.



Code:


* * * * * root /home/scripts/amazon/source/clearflag.bat


----------



## harvesterofbeer

Anybody have this working with app version 2.10.2206 on iPhone? I'm wondering if some kind of additional certificate validation is being done in this version...


----------



## Zhendos

Does this script allows to choose particular time frame blocks? Like lets say I want just evening blocks starting 4 PM?


----------



## BlockGrabber

*Step 8 - Delay Filter Update to Only Grab Blocks Past a Certain Amount of Time in the Future
*
I have attached a modified file of a version that I've been testing that lets you set a delay in minutes for when you want a block.

If you want to use it, unzip and replace this updated getlast.bat in your source and 1 and 2 directories. Chmod it to 755 so it executes.

Then create a text file in the source directory only named delaymins.txt (644 chmod) - set it for 0 to grab anything now or the future, 60 for 60 minutes and beyond from now, 720 for 12 hours from now, etc. Just put a number in that file and save it with no line feeds or extra spaces or anything except a number - no decimals commas etc.

Then when you run the grabber, it will not grab anything that starts within those number of minutes. It will still notify that it found something however even if it doesn't grab it (assuming you configure and enable the built in notification script). You can even change it when the grabber is running and it will use the new delay setting right away.


----------



## Idoardi

BlockGrabber said:


> You're weclome.
> 
> *Step 7 - Notifications When you Get a Block and When the Block Grabber Stops:*
> 
> There are two php scripts in the source directory that can send you an email the first time it finds a block after you start it and when it stops (but not subsequent blocks). You will need to know enough about sending mail to change these settings for your situation. The lines are echoed out in the checkblocks.bat file. So, if you do want to do this, edit the two php scripts as detailed below in the /home/scripts/amazon/source directory as well as the checkblocks.bat file. Then copy these three updated files into the /home/scripts/amazon/1 and /home/scripts/amazon/2 directories.
> 
> You will also need the following packages installed on your vps:
> apt install php
> apt install php-mail
> apt install php-mail-mime
> 
> To start, look at and edit the flexalert.php and flexover.php scripts in the source directory. You'll need to edit those to make them send out email based on either sending out your local vps server or wherever you are allowed to send mail through (outgoing mail settings).
> 
> Look up smtp settings, authentication, etc. There should be alot of material on sending out emails via php if you search for it. Your vps provider may block it too or on certain ports, so watch for that.
> 
> You can even put in an email destination that sends you a text with some phone carriers.
> 
> Run the scripts manually with /usr/bin/php flexalert.php and flexover.php first to see if they are working. Just test in the source directory (when the grabber is not running).
> 
> Once that's working, just remove the two front echos in checkblocks.bat in the source directory so those lines read:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /usr/bin/php flexalert.php                  (echo was removed here)
> echo "paged" > pageflag.txt                  (keep this echo)
> ...
> /usr/bin/php flexover.php                    (echo was removed here)
> 
> Everything else in that file is the same as it was. Just remove two echo words that were at the line starts as shown above.
> 
> Now, once it's all working, copy the modified flexalert.php, flexover.php, and checkblocks.bat scripts that are in the source directory into the existing 1 and 2 directories. They'll run the next time you run the grabber.
> 
> Also make sure you have this in your system crontab to allow one email per minute otherwise it will send only one until the script is restarted. The page flag is there to prevent it emailing every second or more. It has to be cleared to allow another email to go through. This happens when you restart the grabber or using the cron job below. Alternatively, change the first * to */5 for one email max per 5 minutes, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> * * * * * root /home/scripts/amazon/source/clearflag.bat


Sweet, now i got it, i have everything setup, i install VestaCP to help me make some changues trought the control panel as well.

BUT following your advice, i test the felxalert.php with /usr/bin/php flexalert.php ang get a suposed authentication error
Exactly # *authentication failure [SMTP: STARTTLS failed (code: 220, response: TLS go ahead)] *#

So i thought i was messing up with somethin about configuration on the SMTP server and star working on everything but none of that work

So think maybe testing the STMP outside, and them found this easy way to do it "*smtper *that *net*" and write there everything
exacly as is in my flexalert.php file. Host, Port , Login, Pass and voila it works! but not the case in the terminal just getting the same error.

until now i have try a lot of thing but not lucky in it, thinking maybe its about the php version?


----------



## Jacobz

cat getlast.txt
{"errorCode":null,"message":"Capacity no longer available for provider [****] and offer [***|amzn1.flex.st.v1.PuyOplzlR1idvfPkv5138g|EMPTY|EMPTY|1504270800000|120m]"}
what's wrong here?

its seen blocks but don't take it
token is not expired

and its takes other location too?
I have location.txt set to my depo only


----------



## Flexxer

Try for 10 ms or less. For example a good ping response:

icmp_seq=1 ttl=234 time=7.64 ms

How do I compare to the example you gave? Do I need more speed? 

icmp_seq=0 ttl=57 time=47.764 ms


----------



## Idoardi

Yes you do! Try to locate your VPS closer to the amazon server


----------



## Flexxer

Idoardi said:


> Yes you do! Try to locate your VPS closer to the amazon server


I have it in Clifton Park, NY. Do you know where would be a good location?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Flexxer said:


> I have it in Clifton Park, NY. Do you know where would be a good location?


Find out where the amazon servers are.....i've heard virginia.
Then find a vendor that offers VPS possibly in their NOC?

Check this: https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/global-infrastructure/&tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Idoardi

Idoardi said:


> Sweet, now i got it, i have everything setup, i install VestaCP to help me make some changues trought the control panel as well.
> 
> BUT following your advice, i test the felxalert.php with /usr/bin/php flexalert.php ang get a suposed authentication error
> Exactly # *authentication failure [SMTP: STARTTLS failed (code: 220, response: TLS go ahead)] *#
> 
> So i thought i was messing up with somethin about configuration on the SMTP server and star working on everything but none of that work
> 
> So think maybe testing the STMP outside, and them found this easy way to do it "*smtper *that *net*" and write there everything
> exacly as is in my flexalert.php file. Host, Port , Login, Pass and voila it works! but not the case in the terminal just getting the same error.
> 
> until now i have try a lot of thing but not lucky in it, thinking maybe its about the php version?


I just Figured Out this too, Modifiying the /net SMTP.php, Notifications on!

It should be fantastic could make kind of alarm to start al the routines automatically. Same in the phone.



CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Find out where the amazon servers are.....i've heard virginia.
> Then find a vendor that offers VPS possibly in their NOC?
> 
> Check this: https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/global-infrastructure/&tag=ubne0c-20


Thaths Right!


----------



## dkcs

Flexxer said:


> I have it in Clifton Park, NY. Do you know where would be a good location?


Use the Vultr vps server in NJ, it gives you 7.XXms pings to Amazon. The pings you are showing are way to slow for a market like Miami.

Can confirm this script works great under Android 7.0 as well. Setting up the Android proxy server is slightly different under 7.0 vs 6.0 but once that is done it works great.

Really, anyone can implement this script if they know a little Linux and their way around a computer. It took me under an hour to spin up a vps and get the script installed and running perfectly on the first try. I highly doubt that Amazon will be able to even stop these scripts or care to as it is similar in operation to a man in the middle attack and to Amazon's servers it looks just like the packets being sent from their Flex app from your phone.

The original poster deserves a lot of credit for making this available for free while others are profiting way to much from this method.


----------



## Hybrids

Anybody know how to add or edit APN on Verizon S6? I'm running Android 7 and it doesn't allow me to add or edit Verizon APN.

Also, is there any legit way to bypass the 40 hours weekly cap?


----------



## kmatt

This method is spreading like crazy. 10-12 afghan immigrants showed up to my market out of nowhere. No one has ever seen them before. They all came from Miami (aka - the shithole of Amazon Flex) apparently. As expected, they all dominate the blocks now. According to the warehouse manager there is a fix coming to stop the sale of blocks, proxy fishing etc. They are making it so that a device used to pickup the block has to be the same device used while checking in for your shift/block. If they don't match, then you don't work. It probably won't work like everything else in this program.


----------



## d0n

Hahaha, word gets around fast.

**** you for cutting my income.


----------



## Idoardi

I am supposed to get very good ping , anyway when i see the tailf output log can get even 5 seconds on delay why?? This is a similar situation? Bad resources administration of the VPS provider?


----------



## d0n

Idoardi said:


> I am supposed to get very good ping , anyway when i see the tailf output log can get even 5 seconds on delay why?? This is a similar situation? Bad resources administration of the VPS provider?


Holy shit can't you people run your own vps at home with an investment of 600 dollars?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

kmatt said:


> This method is spreading like crazy. 10-12 afghan immigrants showed up to my market out of nowhere. No one has ever seen them before. They all came from Miami (aka - the shithole of Amazon Flex) apparently. As expected, they all dominate the blocks now. According to the warehouse manager there is a fix coming to stop the sale of blocks, proxy fishing etc. They are making it so that a device used to pickup the block has to be the same device used while checking in for your shift/block. If they don't match, then you don't work. It probably won't work like everything else in this program.


 I wouldn't hold my breath and wait! They're just blowing smoke. They can't fix this stuff or they would have already. 
Also that method won't work for proxy fishing as the block is assigned to your specific device. So, might stop block selling but doubtful. Plus a workaround will be done. 
They need to change the whole system of block releases and assignment....how.......how the hell do I know.... i'm a delivery guy not an freakin' engineer or super genious! 
But i'm going to ride out this proxy shit and burn it out for now.....don't care as if you can't get work it doesn't matter if they deactivate you or not....might be doing me a favor!

F...U...C...K...E....D up that almost every month I have to figure out new ways to try and beat out this bullshit to eek a couple hours of work. So, now....the gloves are off!


----------



## BlockGrabber

Hybrids said:


> Anybody know how to add or edit APN on Verizon S6? I'm running Android 7 and it doesn't allow me to add or edit Verizon APN.
> 
> Also, is there any legit way to bypass the 40 hours weekly cap?


Look around the xda developers forum. Lots of phones hide the apn settings. Sometimes you can get to it by holding down the mobile data toggle notification. But phones differ.

No way I know of to exceed the 40 - legit anyway. That's a system level enforcement per account. Making extra accounts or driving with others people info could lead to problems.



Idoardi said:


> I am supposed to get very good ping , anyway when i see the tailf output log can get even 5 seconds on delay why?? This is a similar situation? Bad resources administration of the VPS provider?


As mentioned in the early posts here, make sure you have good CPU power. You really need to have one DEDICATED CPU per grabber thread that you run. If it's once per 5 seconds, your ping times can't be that bad. So your vps provider is probably throttling your CPU.



d0n said:


> Holy shit can't you people run your own vps at home with an investment of 600 dollars?


That might work to some degree. But the ping times to Amazon servers won't be good from most home locations. It may work for awhile until someone from that warehouse gets a closer vps.



CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath and wait! They're just blowing smoke. They can't fix this stuff or they would have already.
> Also that method won't work for proxy fishing as the block is assigned to your specific device. So, might stop block selling but doubtful. Plus a workaround will be done.
> They need to change the whole system of block releases and assignment....how.......how the hell do I know.... i'm a delivery guy not an freakin' engineer or super genious!
> But i'm going to ride out this proxy shit and burn it out for now.....don't care as if you can't get work it doesn't matter if they deactivate you or not....might be doing me a favor!
> 
> F...U...C...K...E....D up that almost every month I have to figure out new ways to try and beat out this bullshit to eek a couple hours of work. So, now....the gloves are off!


The whole block assignment process seems unfair and inefficient to begin with. For example, why not give the more dependable and harder working delivery drivers some type of preference. These drivers know the areas, traffic patterns, time saving tricks, and delivering inside out and out and can be up to twice as fast as newcomers.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

In response to blockgrabber post above...(didn't want to hit the reply button and create a huge wall of text).....

Yes....the whole process is very flawed and can/should be done differently. At least for the bulk of block releases. It's not only the assignment but when you release a single block every 30 to 60 minutes, it's simply the fastest "hack" to grab it. Our location drops a SINGLE block at a time and it get's scooped up in milliseconds. A holes they are for doing it that way. REAL SIMPLE.... drop multiple blocks so that an actual person can catch the block!

So everyone keeps chasing the fastest "hack". With this proxy fishing setup it will be the same thing. Need to move the server closer, need to buy more cores, need to get a dedicated server all chasing to be the "fastest" until it's all equal again.

I'm working on getting setup with tippshot to sublease it.....let her worry about whether it's working or not. I pay monthly, when it doesn't work anymore move on to the next hack! 

Simple fixes like captcha or some sort of verification step in the process, email an "activation" code daily to drivers, change the block release setup etc......there are solutions but seems amazon has very inept engineers.......or...doesn't care??!! Now....I don't care about them...it's all about ME and i'll do whatever I need to now.

I'm ready to spread this shit like wildfire so if you don't want to setup proxy fishing yourself send PM and i'll give you contact info for the service. 
Yep....I know it will piss off some drivers.....but that's life. My hopes all it overwhelms amazon servers and FORCES them to do something different.


----------



## upmarketcarcass

I have been running into roadbloacks when setting up, I get a "problem retrieving driver area location error" on iphone and the with android the session-token doesn't extract properly (it copies the entire "proxy. last" dump).

Will you help me with the solution?


----------



## dkcs

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> In response to blockgrabber post above...(didn't want to hit the reply button and create a huge wall of text).....
> 
> Yes....the whole process is very flawed and can/should be done differently. At least for the bulk of block releases. It's not only the assignment but when you release a single block every 30 to 60 minutes, it's simply the fastest "hack" to grab it. Our location drops a SINGLE block at a time and it get's scooped up in milliseconds. A holes they are for doing it that way. REAL SIMPLE.... drop multiple blocks so that an actual person can catch the block!
> 
> So everyone keeps chasing the fastest "hack". With this proxy fishing setup it will be the same thing. Need to move the server closer, need to buy more cores, need to get a dedicated server all chasing to be the "fastest" until it's all equal again.
> 
> I'm working on getting setup with tippshot to sublease it.....let her worry about whether it's working or not. I pay monthly, when it doesn't work anymore move on to the next hack!
> 
> Simple fixes like captcha or some sort of verification step in the process, email an "activation" code daily to drivers, change the block release setup etc......there are solutions but seems amazon has very inept engineers.......or...doesn't care??!! Now....I don't care about them...it's all about ME and i'll do whatever I need to now.
> 
> I'm ready to spread this shit like wildfire so if you don't want to setup proxy fishing yourself send PM and i'll give you contact info for the service.
> Yep....I know it will piss off some drivers.....but that's life. My hopes all it overwhelms amazon servers and FORCES them to do something different.


In my opinion Amazon only cares that they can get their packages delivered for the cheapest rates possible. There are several methods that Amazon's engineers can use to thwart block sellers but they choose not to simply because it isn't worth their time to spend money on the development until it impacts Amazon's bottom line or becomes an embarrassment to the company. Every driver could be running a block catcher and it wouldn't put a dent in Amazon's server capacity. The only way they will take action against this is if it hits the news media that people are paying to work for Amazon.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

dkcs said:


> In my opinion Amazon only cares that they can get their packages delivered for the cheapest rates possible. There are several methods that Amazon's engineers can use to thwart block sellers but they choose not to simply because it isn't worth their time to spend money on the development until it impacts Amazon's bottom line or becomes an embarrassment to the company. Every driver could be running a block catcher and it wouldn't put a dent in Amazon's server capacity. The only way they will take action against this is if it hits the news media that people are paying to work for Amazon.


 I agree for sure. I don't think it will put a dent in their servers itself but the flex program and driver quality/retention. Right now it's not a problem but will be in the future like it is for uber.

Good angle about the press.....maybe someone will run with it. I'm sure a headline like "Amazon creates black market to BUY their employment"
won't be very good for them.


----------



## Basmati

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I agree for sure. I don't think it will put a dent in their servers itself but the flex program and driver quality/retention. Right now it's not a problem but will be in the future like it is for uber.
> 
> Good angle about the press.....maybe someone will run with it. I'm sure a headline like "Amazon creates black market to BUY their employment"
> won't be very good for them.


I think a press story like that would actually shine a positive light on Amazon. It would read as if working for Amazon is so great and amazing that people willingly pay money for the opportunity.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Basmati said:


> I think a press story like that would actually shine a positive light on Amazon. It would read as if working for Amazon is so great and amazing that people willingly pay money for the opportunity.


 I guess it could go either way. But in my opinion I think it would lean much more negative if all the details were available. Paying for work takes what is "borderline" good pay and makes it now shit pay! So.......that's debatable......


----------



## dkcs

Can't get any closer than running this on Amazon's own servers...

https://amazonlightsail.com/


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

40 hrs at $18= 720x4= $2880 a month

Block buying/service: $350-400
Fuel: 300-400

Net: $2180 a month.
Minus taxes and additional expenses, tolls, tires and brakes since they wear out real fast
doing 40 hours a week.
And about 1000 miles a week on vehicle or around 50,000 a year!

I'm not including tips because it seems prime now comes closer to the $18 an hour of logistics but numbers could be different.

It's about $13.25 an hour BEFORE taxes. MINUS buring out a vehicle and of course there is the things you can't control. Accident, damage to your vehicle, unforseen things we've all dealt with etc.

Now you have to have a "burner" vehicle, a "burner" phone and a "burner" account!

Now how positive does it look!? 



dkcs said:


> Can't get any closer than running this on Amazon's own servers...
> 
> https://amazonlightsail.com/


What's ironic is that the best "hack" to their program is sitting right in the own NOC! 

And a perfect example of what I mentioned above.....everyone will be chasing the fastest way and eventually nullify the "hack" and on to the next one!


----------



## Hybrids

It seems that the script doesn't extract session token, amazon token, and flex id. Do you know what is the problem and how to fix it?



Hybrids said:


> It seems that the script doesn't extract session token, amazon token, and flex id. Do you know what is the problem and how to fix it?


Ok, I think it might be cron not working? I tried to reinstall it and got this message. So, what should I do? Can you give me alternatives command line?


Code:


systemctl enable incron.service
Synchronizing state of incron.service with SysV init with /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install...
Executing /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install enable incron
initctl: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart
job, but lsb-header is not supported for Upstart jobs.
insserv: warning: script 'screen-cleanup' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: Default-Start undefined, assuming empty start runlevel(s) for script `screen-cleanup'
insserv: Default-Stop  undefined, assuming empty stop  runlevel(s) for script `screen-cleanup'
initctl: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart
job, but lsb-header is not supported for Upstart jobs.
insserv: warning: script 'screen-cleanup' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: Default-Start undefined, assuming empty start runlevel(s) for script `screen-cleanup'
insserv: Default-Stop  undefined, assuming empty stop  runlevel(s) for script `screen-cleanup'


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Anti bot crowd can breath a sigh of relief...........have the block grabber process setup and running and can say it changes nothing......... and probably won't be viable for much longer than a month or 2. Would be easy enough for it to be blocked out. Again, you have to wonder why they don't stop such process's and keep us playing this cat and mouse game. 

The biggest problem is it doesn't do anything to cut down on the time needed to catch blocks. 
It WILL catch blocks, but mostly the ones you don't want! Everything has to be running perfectly and you MUST have a fast connection to the amazon servers. This will simply be a race to the top/bottom again until the next hack comes along. 

If you're rooted and running repitouch....stick with it.....


----------



## Idoardi

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Anti bot crowd can breath a sigh of relief...........have the block grabber process setup and running and can say it changes nothing......... and probably won't be viable for much longer than a month or 2. Would be easy enough for it to be blocked out. Again, you have to wonder why they don't stop such process's and keep us playing this cat and mouse game.
> 
> The biggest problem is it doesn't do anything to cut down on the time needed to catch blocks.
> It WILL catch blocks, but mostly the ones you don't want! Everything has to be running perfectly and you MUST have a fast connection to the amazon servers. This will simply be a race to the top/bottom again until the next hack comes along.
> 
> If you're rooted and running repitouch....stick with it.....


Boths methods are gonna catch only the blocks available for you neither you like or not, did you say repetitouch is faster than Proxy?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Idoardi said:


> Boths methods are gonna catch only the blocks available for you neither you like or not, did you say repetitouch is faster than Proxy?


I honestly can't say it's faster because i've never used repitouch. But the process of the block grabber is a pain in the ass and just too cumbersome.
Most of the 40hr a week people run repitouch successfully. 
So...like you said, both will catch only the blocks available of course....... so why setup a server, deal with that when all you have do is root your
phone and install an app(of course sounds much easier than is) for FREE.


----------



## M4RH4B

BlockGrabber said:


> That version works fine. Nothing new that changes the script. The latest iPhone and Android apps still work with it.


I have a same problem. Works fine on Android but get red errors saying there is no network connection on iPhone!


----------



## Jose Correa

what vps company are you using?, I cant do mimt works on mine.


----------



## upmarketcarcass

anyone know how to solve this error when blocks found, im not sure why I am constantly getting this message or what it means exactly



Code:


{"errorCode":null,"message":"Capacity no longer available for provider [A2CMRUDNFXOSMU] and offer


----------



## BlockGrabber

upmarketcarcass said:


> anyone know how to solve this error when blocks found, im not sure why I am constantly getting this message or what it means exactly
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> {"errorCode":null,"message":"Capacity no longer available for provider [A2CMRUDNFXOSMU] and offer


It usually means someone beat you to it. You'll need to step up your game.



dkcs said:


> Can't get any closer than running this on Amazon's own servers...
> 
> https://amazonlightsail.com/


If you're using Lightsail you have chosen your vps very poorly. They will throttle your CPU by 90% within 2 hours and your grabber will crawl at about a useless one attempt per 5 seconds. The proximity to Amazon does no good in this situation. Even someone fishing by hand in Australia can beat a script running on Lightsail (except during the first hour).

The reason for this is buried in their fine print about CPU credits per 24 hours. But it basically means you can only use 1/10 of a CPU for more than 1-2 hours.


----------



## dkcs

Ok, thanks for the info! I also have set this up at Vultr and will probably try Linode as well...


----------



## time2rockurworld

Is this method actually working for any of you?


----------



## ab waldon

I get this error frequently I don't know why. the phone is connected to the proxy server and before I hit ./checkall1.bat
I refresh manually and then hit enter. I tried restarting the proxy and the wifi connection but that didn't seem to help. I also tried ./stopall.bat and then refresh manually ./checkall1.bat but that didn't help either. Anybody experiencing the same issue ?


----------



## dkcs

JUST A WORD OF CAUTION!

This has happened to me twice so far using this script so be careful.

This script really works great but I think on Amazon's end there is a problem with phantom blocks. The script picks up a block for you but Amazon doesn't seem to acknowledge that you were awarded the block for 20-30 minutes. So you stop looking at the calendar only to find out later that there is a block on your calendar that you didn't know about and could not show up for.

Yes, I made sure when I was done running the script that it was stopped and I reboot the server to make 100% sure any phantom process was killed off.

I don't believe this is a problem with the script itself but a problem with one of the servers Amazon is using to award the blocks. It isn't awarding a block immediately as other people have posted about phantom blocks using other programs like repetitouch or even manually clicking.

I will only be running this near the warehouse now.


----------



## dkcs

time2rockurworld said:


> Is this method actually working for any of you?


Yes, it works great. It does pick up blocks easily in most markets.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

dkcs said:


> JUST A WORD OF CAUTION!
> 
> This has happened to me twice so far using this script so be careful.
> 
> This script really works great but I think on Amazon's end there is a problem with phantom blocks. The script picks up a block for you but Amazon doesn't seem to acknowledge that you were awarded the block for 20-30 minutes. So you stop looking at the calendar only to find out later that there is a block on your calendar that you didn't know about and could not show up for.
> 
> Yes, I made sure when I was done running the script that it was stopped and I reboot the server to make 100% sure any phantom process was killed off.
> 
> I don't believe this is a problem with the script itself but a problem with one of the servers Amazon is using to award the blocks. It isn't awarding a block immediately as other people have posted about phantom blocks using other programs like repetitouch or even manually clicking.
> 
> I will only be running this near the warehouse now.


 Might be their way of making proxy fishing more risky? It's a good way to get rid of those using it. A few missed blocks and done! That risk is of course associated with any of the "hacks" used to grab blocks though. It's not possible to run them unattended and some take MUCH more attention than normal fishing.

I swear they released a block at 10:27 am yesterday for a 10:30 start. Only thing that would pick that up is a bot and you may not even have enough time to get to the forfeit screen to dump it off if you're not paying close attention. Luckily I had just stopped my grabber about 30 seconds before and low and behold the block is showing on the offers screen on my phone. So, was a bit weird.

Also......if you can only run it near the warehouse that's another strike against the setup. Like I said too cumbersome and to get it running on your phone is, well a bit complicated as if the whole process itself isn't complicated enough.


----------



## dkcs

The updated script does have a delay function so as long as you implement that correctly it won't even accept a block that starts within an hour or whatever setting you decide to use. 

This, I believe is entirely a problem with Amazon's server(s) and nothing to do with the script which works fine. One or more of their servers is not acknowledging that you grabbed a block for 20-30 minutes sometimes. This would explain all the complaints people post (here and elsewhere) about receiving phantom blocks. When you grab a block with the script you are only aware that it is awarded by using the flexalert.php or for it to show up in your calendar. It shows up, but not always right away. This is a problem on Amazon's side.

Honestly, the Amazon Flex delivery system is not run very well as a whole at all.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

"Honestly, the Amazon Flex delivery system is not run very well as a whole at all."

Hmmmm....ya' think!? 

There was a time when you grabbed a block you had to log out and log back in to see it. So, could most certainly be a problem on their end. But I think they do some things specifically to thwart usage of the auto grabbing programs. 

The function for the delay and alert are most certainly needed and I have to see about getting those setup. My setup is not running those as you know....


----------



## dkcs

The update to set a delay is a 5 minute job at the most and is simple to implement and configure in the field. Your block service should do this for you.

Yeah, the view of Amazon while working for them is sure different than what one sees as just a customer. Outwardly they appear to be a fine tuned company but looking at them from the inside I see a mess.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

dkcs said:


> The update to set a delay is a 5 minute job at the most and is simple to implement and configure in the field. Your block service should do this for you.
> 
> Yeah, the view of Amazon while working for them is sure different than what one sees as just a customer. Outwardly they appear to be a fine tuned company but looking at them from the inside I see a mess.


I'm going to write and see if she can set it up.

Question about how to change the delay time........what's the process? Can I change it via the cmd prompt or do I need to download and edit the delaymins.txt file each time I want to change it?


----------



## M4RH4B

Changed from EC2 to Vultr, still has this problem with iphone! works fine on Android.


----------



## dkcs

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I'm going to write and see if she can set it up.
> 
> Question about how to change the delay time........what's the process? Can I change it via the cmd prompt or do I need to download and edit the delaymins.txt file each time I want to change it?


nano /home/scripts/amazon/source/delaymins.txt is what I use assigned to a snippet in Termius which feeds the command to the command prompt with a single button push.



M4RH4B said:


> Changed from EC2 to Vultr, still has this problem with iphone! works fine on Android.
> View attachment 154991


Something is wrong with your iPhone proxy setup. Did you install the mitm.it certificate? Can you access a web site while the proxy is running on your server and you can see your servers ip address in a browser pointed to what is my ip?



ab waldon said:


> I get this error frequently I don't know why. the phone is connected to the proxy server and before I hit ./checkall1.bat
> I refresh manually and then hit enter. I tried restarting the proxy and the wifi connection but that didn't seem to help. I also tried ./stopall.bat and then refresh manually ./checkall1.bat but that didn't help either. Anybody experiencing the same issue ?


Something is probably wrong with your warehouse ID or your token. Go back and follow the directions again and make sure you follow every step listed in exacting order.


----------



## BlockGrabber

dkcs said:


> JUST A WORD OF CAUTION!
> 
> This has happened to me twice so far using this script so be careful.
> 
> This script really works great but I think on Amazon's end there is a problem with phantom blocks. The script picks up a block for you but Amazon doesn't seem to acknowledge that you were awarded the block for 20-30 minutes. So you stop looking at the calendar only to find out later that there is a block on your calendar that you didn't know about and could not show up for.
> 
> Yes, I made sure when I was done running the script that it was stopped and I reboot the server to make 100% sure any phantom process was killed off.
> 
> I don't believe this is a problem with the script itself but a problem with one of the servers Amazon is using to award the blocks. It isn't awarding a block immediately as other people have posted about phantom blocks using other programs like repetitouch or even manually clicking.
> 
> I will only be running this near the warehouse now.


I never noticed this problem with iphone. But I have now seen it when I used android. The grabbed blocks don't seem to show up for 5-10 minutes. With iphone they'd be there almost always instantly or within a minute.

In any case, I previously mentioned to always be at the warehouse when running this and always try to see what it grabbed especially when testing it or using it to grab anything during block delivery hours.

Once you have it working and know how to check for grabbed blocks and perhaps have the notifications and delay script updates working, then it's ok to use elsewhere. But anytime you run the grabber during block delivery hours and aren't confident what it's going to do yet, then be at the warehouse.



CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I'm going to write and see if she can set it up.
> 
> Question about how to change the delay time........what's the process? Can I change it via the cmd prompt or do I need to download and edit the delaymins.txt file each time I want to change it?


I'm not sure if hers has the delay script update.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

BlockGrabber said:


> I'm not sure if hers has the delay script update.


 She said she would look into setting up and testing it. 
But as this point it really doesn't matter now does it!?


----------



## BlockGrabber

Also FYI, see here for why Lightsail is unusable for this:

https://www.vpsbenchmarks.com/posts/amazon_lightsail_1gb_is_no_match_for_10_vps_from_linode_do_vultr

I tried it myself and saw the same thing. Within 2 hours the server throttles down to a crawl (by design). So in reality it's like you're buying 1/10 of a vps. So even if it's $5, that's $50 per CPU which is a terrible deal.

Remember amazon makes most of its profit on sale of its web services and relatively little with everything else it does. Selling a $5-10 CPU core value for effectively $50 sure helps their bottom line.



CarmenFlexDriver said:


> She said she would look into setting up and testing it.
> But as this point it really doesn't matter now does it!?


Nope. Doesn't matter on Lightsail. You could even serve caviar and champagne with it for all the good it will do.


----------



## M4RH4B

dkcs said:


> Something is wrong with your iPhone proxy setup. Did you install the mitm.it certificate? Can you access a web site while the proxy is running on your server and you can see your servers ip address in a browser pointed to what is my ip?


Yes installed the mitm.it certificate successfully. I can see the server ip address on whatismyip. other apps work just fine and I can browse the web as well.

here is the screenshots when I'm trying to login:














I think there is a location verification on server so you can't login from other areas when you're in a specific region.


----------



## BlockGrabber

M4RH4B said:


> Yes installed the mitm.it certificate successfully. I can see the server ip address on whatismyip. other apps work just fine and I can browse the web as well.
> 
> here is the screenshots when I'm trying to login:
> View attachment 155220
> View attachment 155221
> 
> 
> I think there is a location verification on server so you can't login from other areas when you're in a specific region.


On iphone after you install the cert, make sure to trust it and toggle it on (see instructions). There are two totally different places to do this. It's more complex than android. I've even got the error when I didn't follow every detail of my instructions.


----------



## M4RH4B

BlockGrabber said:


> On iphone after you install the cert, make sure to trust it and toggle it on (see instructions). There are two totally different places to do this. It's more complex than android. I've even got the error when I didn't follow every detail of my instructions.


okay I have to admit I missed that part but still have the problem after toggled it on!

Also changed server location to my location but still same problem happens!


----------



## BlockGrabber

M4RH4B said:


> okay I have to admit I missed that part but still have the problem after toggled it on!
> 
> Also changed server location to my location but still same problem happens!


It may have something screwy in the cache from all that if there's not something else going on.

You could try to use the flex app but not going through the proxy (just use regular wifi or cell data). Could even try to sign out, sign in. Reboot. Uninstall it, reinstall. Login normally without any of the proxy stuff. Then try just setting the proxy at the very end once it should be cleaned out and have all the correct options and is already logged in and working.


----------



## M4RH4B

BlockGrabber said:


> It may have something screwy in the cache from all that if there's not something else going on.
> 
> You could try to use the flex app but not going through the proxy (just use regular wifi or cell data). Could even try to sign out, sign in. Reboot. Uninstall it, reinstall. Login normally without any of the proxy stuff. Then try just setting the proxy at the very end once it should be cleaned out and have all the correct options and is already logged in and working.


Removed the app, removed certificate and proxy setup, rebooted the phone, installed the app, logged in without proxy, (checked with cell data and wifi) everything worked fine. setup the proxy while the app was logged in, refreshed for check available blocks, same problem happened!

This is so strange!


----------



## dkcs

BlockGrabber said:


> I never noticed this problem with iphone. But I have now seen it when I used android. The grabbed blocks don't seem to show up for 5-10 minutes. With iphone they'd be there almost always instantly or within a minute.
> 
> In any case, I previously mentioned to always be at the warehouse when running this and always try to see what it grabbed especially when testing it or using it to grab anything during block delivery hours.
> 
> Once you have it working and know how to check for grabbed blocks and perhaps have the notifications and delay script updates working, then it's ok to use elsewhere. But anytime you run the grabber during block delivery hours and aren't confident what it's going to do yet, then be at the warehouse.
> 
> I'm not sure if hers has the delay script update.





BlockGrabber said:


> Also FYI, see here for why Lightsail is unusable for this:
> 
> https://www.vpsbenchmarks.com/posts/amazon_lightsail_1gb_is_no_match_for_10_vps_from_linode_do_vultr
> 
> I tried it myself and saw the same thing. Within 2 hours the server throttles down to a crawl (by design). So in reality it's like you're buying 1/10 of a vps. So even if it's $5, that's $50 per CPU which is a terrible deal.
> 
> Remember amazon makes most of its profit on sale of its web services and relatively little with everything else it does. Selling a $5-10 CPU core value for effectively $50 sure helps their bottom line.
> 
> Nope. Doesn't matter on Lightsail. You could even serve caviar and champagne with it for all the good it will do.


I'm on the $40 Lightsail plan and see the same thing. It's kinda sneaky how they slide that in there and it doesn't reflect in your cpu dashboard even.

I'm setting this script up now for my 5th time on a ram node box which should show some greatly improved performance cpu wise. If not I will try it on one of their vds boxes with guaranteed cpu time. Vultr hasn't shown me much speed and neither has Lightsail after the first 2 hours or so.

Ramnode NY is also a 7.xx ms ping to Amazon.

On the $40 lightsail box 2 threads max out at 60% and 4 threads max out the box at 100%.

On the $20 Vultr plan 2 threads run about 70% of the cpu.


----------



## BlockGrabber

M4RH4B said:


> Removed the app, removed certificate and proxy setup, rebooted the phone, installed the app, logged in without proxy, (checked with cell data and wifi) everything worked fine. setup the proxy while the app was logged in, refreshed for check available blocks, same problem happened!
> 
> This is so strange!


I've seen that error before. I don't remember exactly what issue causes it. In any case with this whole setup, it often amounts to trying some different things or starting over or using a new vps etc. to see what works best. If android works in a situation, just go with that. At some point it's better to just adopt to what works and start bringing money in.



dkcs said:


> I'm on the $40 Lightsail plan and see the same thing. It's kinda sneaky how they slide that in there and it doesn't reflect in your cpu dashboard even.
> 
> I'm setting this script up now for my 5th time on a ram node box which should show some greatly improved performance cpu wise. If not I will try it on one of their vds boxes with guaranteed cpu time. Vultr hasn't shown me much speed and neither has Lightsail after the first 2 hours or so.
> 
> Ramnode NY is also a 7.xx ms ping to Amazon.
> 
> On the $40 lightsail box 2 threads max out at 60% and 4 threads max out the box at 100%.
> 
> On the $20 Vultr plan 2 threads run about 70% of the cpu.


Ideally you want a dedicated CPU or two. And if you shop around you can even find some decent entire dedicated servers nearby for under $50.


----------



## dkcs

BlockGrabber said:


> I never noticed this problem with iphone. But I have now seen it when I used android. The grabbed blocks don't seem to show up for 5-10 minutes. With iphone they'd be there almost always instantly or within a minute.
> 
> In any case, I previously mentioned to always be at the warehouse when running this and always try to see what it grabbed especially when testing it or using it to grab anything during block delivery hours.
> 
> Once you have it working and know how to check for grabbed blocks and perhaps have the notifications and delay script updates working, then it's ok to use elsewhere. But anytime you run the grabber during block delivery hours and aren't confident what it's going to do yet, then be at the warehouse.
> 
> I'm not sure if hers has the delay script update.


Yep, this was on Android and the delay was more like 20-30 minutes. I got the nasty letter only for the one.

This is not the script at all but something on Amazon's end. I do have the delay function implemented (tested and works great) but this was a block it didn't report until the next day. After running the grabber on Android you need to be prepared to get a block notification up to 30 minutes later. I think it is just one server that is lagging behind on Amazon's end.


----------



## BlockGrabber

dkcs said:


> Yep, this was on Android and the delay was more like 20-30 minutes. I got the nasty letter only for the one.
> 
> This is not the script at all but something on Amazon's end. I do have the delay function implemented (tested and works great) but this was a block it didn't report until the next day. After running the grabber on Android you need to be prepared to get a block notification up to 30 minutes later. I think it is just one server that is lagging behind on Amazon's end.


I'd generally only grab blocks for the next day or current day over 2 hours out. Then wait and see if enough blocks fill in to make it worthwhile. That also seems to always get 2 and 4 hour blocks when you only take blocks farther out like that.


----------



## M4RH4B

BlockGrabber said:


> I've seen that error before. I don't remember exactly what issue causes it. In any case with this whole setup, it often amounts to trying some different things or starting over or using a new vps etc. to see what works best. If android works in a situation, just go with that. At some point it's better to just adopt to what works and start bringing money in.


Ok I tried everything again and now it's working! Don't ask me how, I really don't know!

Now I have a problem to getting the session-token. When I take a look at proxy.out there is no parameter "session-token" in it. I tried to log out and log in but still no session-token captured!


----------



## BlockGrabber

M4RH4B said:


> Ok I tried everything again and now it's working! Don't ask me how, I really don't know!
> 
> Now I have a problem to getting the session-token. When I take a look at proxy.out there is no parameter "session-token" in it. I tried to log out and log in but still no session-token captured!


See if the script works anyways. Only the amazon token appears to be really needed.


----------



## dkcs

BlockGrabber said:


> I'd generally only grab blocks for the next day or current day over 2 hours out. Then wait and see if enough blocks fill in to make it worthwhile. That also seems to always get 2 and 4 hour blocks when you only take blocks farther out like that.


Yeah that is what I do now. I only use the script for releases the next day now. It's harder in this area because we can get requests from two different warehouses that are a 20-30 minute drive from each other so if you camp out at one warehouse you might accept a block at the other if you don't have a long enough delay in.

I caught it again today with a delayed block. It picked up a block but didn't reflect in my calendar for a good 20 minutes after the block was accepted but it is for tomorrow so no biggie.

I wish I could find a dedicated for around $50 on the east coast! Any suggestions? I've browsed Low end talk and wht but nothing but vps/vds in that price range. I do have a $100 month Leaseweb dedi for torrenting but it sits in the Netherlands so the ping time is 90 ms from europe.

I'm going to work on setting up the flex alert to send me a text message through T-Mobile when it snags a block.

Also, if you have the warehouse ID in your proxy capture you definitely can change warehouses between logistics and Prime Now. I did it last night for the GF. I brought her over from logistics to restaurants only.


----------



## BlockGrabber

dkcs said:


> Yeah that is what I do now. I only use the script for releases the next day now. It's harder in this area because we can get requests from two different warehouses that are a 20-30 minute drive from each other so if you camp out at one warehouse you might accept a block at the other if you don't have a long enough delay in.
> 
> I caught it again today with a delayed block. It picked up a block but didn't reflect in my calendar for a good 20 minutes after the block was accepted but it is for tomorrow so no biggie.
> 
> I wish I could find a dedicated for around $50 on the east coast! Any suggestions? I've browsed Low end talk and wht but nothing but vps/vds in that price range. I do have a $100 month Leaseweb dedi for torrenting but it sits in the Netherlands so the ping time is 90 ms from europe.
> 
> I'm going to work on setting up the flex alert to send me a text message through T-Mobile when it snags a block.
> 
> Also, if you have the warehouse ID in your proxy capture you definitely can change warehouses between logistics and Prime Now. I did it last night for the GF. I brought her over from logistics to restaurants only.


Take a look at some budget providers, kimsufi / soyoustart (BHS location), volumedrive/quaddix (on WHT), maybe even delimeter. There's some talk about dedicated on low end talk / low end box also. It takes a little hunting. Chicago vps had some specials running. You'd need to check their ping times and locations obviously. Also if you're getting much more power and attempts per second, you can slack up a little on the ping times. I wouldn't use these for business production purposes, but for this should be ok.
---
I think a lot of people miss that you can use this to switch between logistics and prime now and other warehouses. It's a huge benefit if you're stuck in logistics and they won't switch you to Prime Now. Amazon's system doesn't actually prevent you from switching. It's mostly just an app preference that you normally can't change.
---
That's what I do with alerts. I send an email to my text messaging email alias so it texts me within about 10 seconds of trying to grab a block. Although, recently I just grab next day blocks or maybe same day until about 6 am and see what I have. You can also use a bot on Android to refresh your offer token within the flex app every few minutes or so to keep it running longer without intervention.


----------



## dkcs

BlockGrabber said:


> Take a look at some budget providers, kimsufi / soyoustart (BHS location), volumedrive/quaddix (on WHT), maybe even delimeter. There's some talk about dedicated on low end talk / low end box also. It takes a little hunting. Chicago vps had some specials running. You'd need to check their ping times and locations obviously. Also if you're getting much more power and attempts per second, you can slack up a little on the ping times. I wouldn't use these for business production purposes, but for this should be ok.
> ---
> I think a lot of people miss that you can use this to switch between logistics and prime now and other warehouses. It's a huge benefit if you're stuck in logistics and they won't switch you to Prime Now. Amazon's system doesn't actually prevent you from switching. It's mostly just an app preference that you normally can't change.
> ---
> That's what I do with alerts. I send an email to my text messaging email alias so it texts me within about 10 seconds of trying to grab a block.


The Chicago VPS looks perfect but alas they are sold out. I actually have a Kimsufi box but it is in France so once again out of the question for this. The closest location for OVH/SoYouStart is their BHS data center in Canada so I'm going to assume poor packet times. I checked out OneProvider but all of theirs run about $89 per month and up. I'm going to stick with RamNode for now until another dedi deal comes along. The script is delivering me blocks every day so I may not even need anything faster for now.

I also looked at spinning up an EC2 at Amazon, crazy enterprise level pricing!


----------



## dkcs

BlockGrabber said:


> Take a look at some budget providers, kimsufi / soyoustart (BHS location), volumedrive/quaddix (on WHT), maybe even delimeter. There's some talk about dedicated on low end talk / low end box also. It takes a little hunting. Chicago vps had some specials running. You'd need to check their ping times and locations obviously. Also if you're getting much more power and attempts per second, you can slack up a little on the ping times. I wouldn't use these for business production purposes, but for this should be ok.
> ---
> I think a lot of people miss that you can use this to switch between logistics and prime now and other warehouses. It's a huge benefit if you're stuck in logistics and they won't switch you to Prime Now. Amazon's system doesn't actually prevent you from switching. It's mostly just an app preference that you normally can't change.
> ---
> That's what I do with alerts. I send an email to my text messaging email alias so it texts me within about 10 seconds of trying to grab a block. Although, recently I just grab next day blocks or maybe same day until about 6 am and see what I have. You can also use a bot on Android to refresh your offer token within the flex app every few minutes or so to keep it running longer without intervention.


I actually managed to find one for $35 a month physically located 80 miles from the Amazon server. It's an old dual 5420 with 24GB and 120GB SSD. That should be way more than enough power. Only a 100 mbit line though, unlimited.


----------



## BlockGrabber

Master List of Warehouses and ID's
------------------------------------------
Below is a reference to the warehouse locations and ids for use in the script. They should match the step you found in your proxy output.

The last set of numbers (including any dashes) is the id for the corresponding warehouse/location. This is the number to use in the script.

Do not use the UBA1, DLA1 or whatever type formatted code. That is not the internal id.

You also seem to be able to change between some of them (for example do Prime Now instead of Logistics):

Center / ID (A-M)

Anaheim (DLA2) 6
Anaheim (RLA4) - Restaurants d6dce7d7-a599-412f-aff1-6fc8d54cf28c
Atlanta (RGA2) - Restaurants 45a4083c-da99-4f7e-8f9c-20ea102047dc
Atlanta Piedmont (CGA2) - Sprouts ae1557fa-0e6b-4eb5-b2d8-ae3fa6c24ee4
Aurora (DEN5) 32d1af49-cb03-4fe9-99f4-e4145d5ea9f5
Austin (DAU1) 7f327d2c-cc01-4f82-89ff-61f731625628
Austin (RTX2) - Restaurants a7ca1f18-2655-41b3-a473-99e71cd17e5d
Austin (UTX2) 21
Baltimore (RMD1) - Restaurants db78755f-440f-4efb-a5fa-8a4e37c589e9
Baltimore Highlands (DBA1) 8ad1535e-fdc7-4e8f-b0cd-5647c9a6761f
Bellevue (ZSE2) ce19c7f7-2a45-4b6a-88b9-990ec6fed8cb
Bellevue ASE1- Fresh 25a63d8b-17f5-48e2-b6c5-b2167a47a6ba
Bellevue/Kirkland (RWA1) - Restaurants 39c296c6-6527-4b2a-b251-2eb14b9263b1
Berkeley - Fresh (FCA8) 76922742-a8d6-49e1-8d43-a4ce07a69b0b
Berkeley (RCA8) - Restaurants 09d80462-468a-4c4f-b14c-2314369ff6b6
Berkeley (UCA8) 39b248a5-ecd8-4ce5-b676-0b4cabe5621d
Bolton - Fresh (FGA2) e8e07bc5-ab13-4ff1-bf81-35d368307b94
Bolton (UGA2) 14
Boston South End (RMA3) Restaurants bf31362c-dfc1-4de2-9250-9fe921bc1684
Boston South End (UMA3) e8fffafc-df9a-4ef8-8215-da6167698cc7
Boulder Junction (DLV1) 62137626-6f2c-4203-9ef5-1f7c9cfc952f
Brandon (DTP1) 6517ec97-573a-45e0-af8e-780521a63583
Brisbane - Fresh (FJC9) e85a68d4-c802-49e2-b9b1-2569e8a5ea24
Brooklyn - Restaurants 4292548b-a131-4e0c-acc1-b6591d79a807
Brooklyn (UNY1) - Vehicle 2
Brownstown (DTW5) 0128ae2b-3d67-4867-a058-128943bd1098
Campus UCINN (CIN1) 9567a781-9935-4db1-af20-ca8ad18fba9a
Canton - Fresh (FMD1) b2f0f3bc-c4be-4d8f-a1db-4a5f1eb6319f
Canton (UMD1) 18
Carlsbad (DSD2) a6e468bf-4062-419f-8cc4-db896402db43
Chandler (DPX3) 5d36e808-10ce-4108-96be-109e209a47e6
Charlotte (DLT1) efd6e990-83f1-4dcd-98c3-c57beb903da1
Charlotte (UNC1) a4d71bac-eaff-4992-ad5e-0c2f5bc6de1a
Chesapeake (DOR1) 3d7500eb-7dd5-4c65-b148-eb6d32552e58
Chicago (RIL1) - Restaurants 8a0129d5-bd4a-4767-a6a0-4dc0582ef11b
Chino (DLA7) 56ff6bce-b563-4310-8a5e-b9406472c394
Columbus (ROH2) - Restaurants 59bf5148-586b-4eba-9dd0-2ed0a774d820
Coppell (DFW8) 8063520e-a3b4-468a-93d5-3897ea33641c
D.C. Metro (RVA1) - Restaurants bcf27b42-2dcf-4c0a-a890-d482f1ea9586
Dallas (RTX4) - Restaurants 347c7972-ce9c-4a17-bd55-98082f8ae977
Davenport (MCO5) 817c874f-7ebd-46e1-8bdf-f23b5875a9dc
Dedham (DBO2) 29
Denver - Fresh (FCO1) b2d00a37-75fd-4725-a40a-77f6a157d7b5
Denver - Fresh (FCO4) 8ca7e639-49b2-46e3-96a5-60ab484a8253
Denver (UCO1) 9204ed6b-c27c-4902-a6b4-8f0505ad4ed1
Doral - Fresh (FFL1) 3888112d-ace7-4741-aa08-096cfc5992a3
Doral (MIA5) 3d8a7f46-b654-46c0-ad95-69cbaf95560b
Doral (UFL1) 17
Downtown Dallas - Fresh (FTX4) cf0faa74-c9cc-4cfc-ba7a-3f18b1548c05
Downtown Dallas (UTX4) 8
Eagan (DMS1) - Amazon.com 29562044-1c7d-45b6-8c49-1131b987ba38
East Los Angeles (DLA3) 28
East Point (DAT2) 5ef2c570-5a52-42d3-ad4a-3fb371cbe4ce
Elizabeth NJ (DEW2) 1f0116f1-6d2f-426b-af8e-c9efcd61b020
Euclid (DCL1) 191492ca-c629-4090-bc74-2dd82e74a21f
Everett (DBO1) 12
Everett (DSE4) 1af1fe30-8b93-4550-bcd2-bea191f095c0
Fairfield (DCN1) 8faa0a42-60e2-4b4d-995c-7384c97b208b
Fairywood (PIT5) 778e78d4-db8e-4509-8e7e-f0bccc85d1ed
Farmers Branch (DDA1) 529eb046-5a3f-4dc0-ac4a-6caf501bc91d
Fort Worth - Fresh (FTX7) 8dc50a65-203d-44ff-a660-461505faae9b
Fort Worth (DDA3) 622bf352-4c6f-443e-9f43-0fb5f6d0ce4f
Fort Worth (UTX7) f21db56c-113f-426a-8721-4e34acffdb3a
Georgetown - Fresh (FWA3) 1f71aee7-5ed2-4495-818a-98826e72b789
Georgetown - Fresh (GSE2) 007d11fd-0a1a-43fb-9d18-97f020eaaa8f
Georgetown (DSE2) 833a00e3-aec8-4e9d-a763-63dc1b9bfbb6
Goose Island - Fresh (FIL1) 6be97267-f2aa-4309-b6b7-e5329ca4ac17
Goose Island (UIL1) 23
Grapevine (RDA1) - Restaurants db11d9bb-3697-4a61-9e9c-5b3573758d1e
Guilds Lake (DPD1) dad079ed-bdd3-40c3-9635-36e4cef046a2
Hawthorne (DLA8) fe98dac8-e5db-4477-9bac-dd11ad43bd16
Hoboken (UNJ1) a3574229-70d9-4883-b758-631a09861ce5
Hopkins Bayview (BWI5) 9857d41e-0e24-4bf5-9d2d-60bf448971d0
Houston (RTX3) - Restaurants 19f2a361-a787-4679-9a05-31bbf68768e4
Humble (HOU1) 4f92d3da-2160-4b44-bf4f-33a25cf6c8ae
Indianapolis (DIN1) fd037c94-78c2-4d37-a119-e607153a0ff9
Inglewood (DLA1) 5
Irvine - Fresh (FCA4) a225202f-54ac-4169-96c7-24d265bc23ff
Irvine (DLA9) 48aa0c62-def7-4bef-8fbb-b53424739946
Irvine (RCA4) - Restaurants 76c64a5a-0a5f-4349-bdaa-fdb7de2e9c39
Irvine (UCA4) 88c3e32b-7c01-4510-88bf-7f43b5d175eb
Jacksonville (DJX1) 58fd05ea-29cb-434a-b713-22e3b2de9a06
Kent (BFI5) 0b3525be-dc65-4664-9ad4-d767aad83758
Kent Direct - Fresh (FFI6) 4461e41d-2490-46e3-b701-420533000836
King of Prussia (DPH2) 8f59ec27-0ddb-4f64-b271-a90cfc5cf43f
Kirkland/Totem Lake - Fresh (FWA1) 6cc106bc-1bd2-4fb9-b0eb-c29451d3f209
Kirkland/Totem Lake (UWA1) 100
Langhorne (DEW4) 5fea9cd9-b454-4c3f-b7f0-d4af4576cb71
Las Vegas (RNV1) - Restaurants 91d5fb11-c064-476f-aa94-92cec6736ab2
Lawrenceville - Fresh (FGA3) 07e8deee-e8a9-44ad-ba34-94bafc1dd274
Lawrenceville (UGA3) b6ffbabc-787c-452e-9cbb-78b8176531e4
Lexington (Test) 8f8b9622-4bce-4044-a77e-609e5d68b841
Lisle (DCH3) fed81060-6f35-4b9c-b1f0-642cdfc934b4
Louisville (DKY1) 08a38a1c-a2b7-47b3-beb9-9f376b58e45f
Lynnwood (RSE1) - Restaurants a0c18a34-efe7-41d1-9ca0-f9d5cc118a70
Manhattan - Restaurants a394b9ab-0411-448f-bc6b-e169074b7874
Manteca (DCK1) 922004ea-8e03-47c2-b3aa-c32eb3b2a3c5
McKinley Park (DCH1) 7dd4f1e9-26c6-4e33-a679-e7a02755b96e
Miami - Fresh (FFL2) 20d1a9b0-8e00-4401-980f-c9c10bfa50f9
Miami (RFL1) - Restaurants ad13a80a-0d93-444c-a660-1b5f65e53626
Miami Edgewater (UFL2) 29571892-da88-4089-83f0-24135852c2e4
Miami Gardens (DMI2) 5548b40b-1223-4881-87b1-4ae5d4d77f95
Midtown Manhattan (JFK2) dd87274f-f2f4-4c9a-995d-66b7a3ba7c64
Midtown Manhattan (JFK7) - Bicyclist 1
Milford (DBO3) 690b4f74-e67f-401c-8df7-f5dbde7987b7
Milwaukee (DML1) b9753edd-a408-4295-a327-618f6689aa2c
Minneapolis (RMN1) - Restaurants fc7dd483-947a-4ea6-959c-f82a45734b73
Minneapolis (UMN1) - Prime Now 7d30ee27-1b9b-4743-892f-a4c9d78988a1
Moonachie NJ (DEW1) 5c63613b-0eb8-4f79-925b-14b217fbf884
Morton Grove (DCH2) 228b295c-fc75-49f1-92ba-180371454d8d
Mundelein (DCH4) 45c635ef-2950-4598-afe2-037d4e860c78


----------



## BlockGrabber

Center / ID (N-Z)

Nashville (BNA5) e027cb92-10aa-40ea-91f5-633b9131c55d 
Nashville (RTN1) Restaurants b3c2109a-d5fe-42eb-b4c7-55bb5f492d26 
Nashville (UTN1) 0079ea96-a22b-4d04-a171-d0113d7e794a 
National City (DSD3) 6649e247-2ed6-4374-bd12-3497942b6dcc 
New Orleans (DNO1) (TEST) 5d278702-800c-4023-a5aa-b363e31707c7 
New Orleans (TEST) 87e7fb3d-3b17-499f-9ad3-bb790d62993f 
North Atlanta (RAT2) - Restaurants 4bbaab18-b122-4571-b956-64c44456b1ff 
North Austin (RAU1) - Restaurants 9ef97206-5b6f-419a-b822-0d08789d7a57 
North Chicago (RCH1) - Restaurants bd6497bb-7829-4077-9893-b838772d413f 
North Cincinnati (UOH1) 6705eeac-7fe5-4574-8178-aa89b05c477d 
North Dallas (RDA2) Restaurants 66ff8f42-2ec2-4b45-a396-ae7c6b663044 
North Los Angeles - Fresh (FCA5) 99513a7c-ecd5-4f60-a6a2-8ccb2afde679 
North Los Angeles (RCA5) - Restaurants 8cd6f325-596f-476b-87ac-e85b30383247 
North Los Angeles (UCA5) fa132ea0-c56f-4b5c-a8ba-9fe7612fbf1b 
North Minneapolis (RMN2) - Restaurants 9bae3165-6028-4eea-be5c-14c4c64fca7b 
North San Jose (DSF3) 11 
North San Jose (RSJ1) - Restaurants df5b1378-5053-438d-8723-34092ac3e970 
North Seattle - Fresh (FWA2) 5fbccac9-3599-4832-8f06-c5480d4f4845 
North Seattle (RWA2) - Restaurants 5bc5a171-5c8d-4593-9d8c-af40871e8e0e 
North Seattle (UWA2) 101 
North Seattle (ZSE1) cddb51c3-fd1d-4e9f-9522-ae0b0a5cff2d 
Northwest Houston (UTX3) b4145df4-28e6-4a0b-a218-ccf1349406d3 
NW Industrial (UOR1) 25 
Orlando (RFL4) - Restaurants 0757083a-8691-4ba5-aeab-9e1bf657e32d 
Orlando (UFL4) 033311b9-a6dd-4cfb-b0b7-1b5ee998638b 
Palo Verde (OTC1) 2e1e7cac-6d1b-4839-9a2d-a5a4f1818814 
Paradise (UNV1) edd4a260-5e43-402d-94ba-aa73486c5031 
Phoenix (RAZ1) - Restaurants 38933b30-a0f6-4677-b2bd-897a2ac161da 
Plano (DDA2) 9ea0513e-8566-4e5e-b78c-a7c34ae5deb5 
Port Richmond (DPH1) 7 
Portland (ROR1) - Restaurants c8d1a33b-e83d-45c6-8fcf-87b77c59fb48 
Raleigh (UNC2) 68d1233c-1581-4355-a3d9-078c3d6ff95f 
Redondo Beach - Fresh (FCA2) 6119a0a2-84ae-43bc-aa6c-22e7d9795554 
Redondo Beach (RCA2) - Restaurants 7bb3e179-e461-4422-9cb2-96b3ea57a75d 
Redondo Beach (UCA2) 5df8c748-10ae-49b9-ac7e-41214f38a487 
Renton (DSE5) fb0a94fe-a1b8-448e-bd95-9f3d91615574 
Richmond (DRC1) e445b615-bf97-4b46-9636-483acd4534e1 
Richmond (DSF6) 01d12a4f-d594-4cfe-8319-9c4be14bf027 
Richmond (UVA3) 0c6f0bd0-b4ad-442e-a651-c1b7fca6781b 
Riverside (DLA5) c38a6279-a796-405b-a2fa-fa55f6ffc1d2 
Rockville (DDC2) c4bbff1b-96d3-4a7f-a009-ce509e7a5d3f 
Rosemead (DPS1) ac70aa6a-6c40-4a83-80c6-eaef8b1ad71c 
Sacramento (UCA9) 5d955cb1-da06-4ece-829b-2fd026ade492 
San Antonio (RTX5) Restaurants b0703108-f805-499e-bd2f-6223210eb091 
San Antonio (SAT5) ebf669f3-c04b-4d55-b38d-1774d29b9c5c 
San Antonio (UTX5) 24105d78-f13b-4795-baa0-66df864918c6 
San Diego (RCA6) - Restaurants e49de6bf-0730-4f68-b9cf-50b7da8b4684 
San Diego (UCA6) 92b3c092-9ef1-4386-90a7-88797e43ce29 
San Fernando Valley (DLA4) 27 
San Francisco (RCA1) - Restaurants 9949bc80-3c56-4e98-ad0a-1152c5e15d3f 
San Francisco (UCA1) 9abe08d0-7c2c-4f24-8013-e14268d72059 
San Jose (RCA7) - Restaurants 7ea13a08-d82f-4652-9434-29fbe7a46163 
San Leandro (DSF4) 10 
Santa Monica (FCA3) b78414bd-b9e3-43ff-84cd-0ba02aed83be 
Santa Monica (RCA3) - Restaurants d270b597-01b0-462b-8146-2fb8638d49f4 
Santa Monica (UCA3) c4c3b36b-0a5c-4f49-b903-a93d0bcab8d4 
Sarasota (DSR1) 32c677ba-3462-4d75-bd23-846909122ebb 
Seattle (RWA4) - Restaurants 3e5bcacc-b587-4fcf-893e-63fb346c70d6 
Shawnee (DMC1) 5dcf7d51-4f30-4ba4-824e-34a309b86e96 
Sky Harbor (DPX1) 80d9aeab-e1b4-4122-a0a8-3ad15c7cf571 
Sky Harbor (UAZ1) 16 
Smyrna (DAT1) 0c48a2e9-d95f-4e33-ae3e-0567bde1983c 
SoDo (UWA4) 22 
South Brooklyn - Restaurants 72370153-d021-424a-be94-702c9e1311f7 
South Phoenix (RPX1) - Restaurants 9305c8ef-0149-471f-8b63-f59045e5cc9b 
South San Francisco (DSF5) 9 
Southwest Miami (RMI1) - Restaurants 81286958-ab75-4c68-925d-ecacd476af30 
Springfield - Fresh (FVA1) 9ec00a14-9a3d-449f-b6bc-dc6b67ffdf15 
Springfield (UVA1) 06df4f9f-28a9-4917-8acf-531c50382a32 
Springfield VA (DDC1) 13 
St. Louis (DLI1) f4898b51-6751-41bd-9160-9b7a79cec146 
St. Petersburg (DTP2) cbaa4ad5-96d0-427a-b1cc-bba8ff8b326a 
St. Petersburg Restaurants 2de66cf7-6a61-41f6-b0a5-e0c5ead83719 
Sunnyvale - Fresh (FCA7) ed33ba03-ea84-4b3e-a33f-5d85e848d340 
Sunnyvale (UCA7) 290a3e5d-b9fe-4945-b2b5-9b431fe987dc 
SW Portland (ROR2) - Restaurants eedea124-2377-4b84-8eb5-77a0f41f55c1 
Tampa (RFL3) - Restaurants c8eb8898-9e9b-44c4-a2cc-27447a844ea8 
Tampa (UFL3) 51a0c318-e6af-4ab5-ab34-b0de65947058 
Tangello Park (DMO1) 1496f58f-ca2d-43c7-817b-ec2c3613390d 
Tolleson (PHX8) edfa4b90-6dd0-4dec-8208-564770beb63a 
Upper Manhattan - Restaurants (Vehicles) ad5760c9-4c37-4493-b963-1ca61ff967e5 
Via Esprillo (DSD1) 19 
Virginia Beach (UVA2) 093f5170-237d-4125-a750-2067e7c3ad8f 
Virginia Gardens (DMI3) 50ade688-5ae2-48ce-a83c-f0af3fa4a22a 
Virginia Gardens (FMI3) aef8950c-244d-4f57-93aa-9ae86ef5f571 
Washington D.C. (RDC1) - Restaurants 15fec3f8-a086-4077-bd69-9deee891b0c1 
West Columbus (UOH2) 202ae1c2-5d36-4707-9709-441c37692588 
West Highland (CCO1) - Sprouts 1caf18cf-7d60-4a2b-a3d0-344763af7f12 
West Milwaukee - Fresh (FWI1) 24370346-5423-4938-9830-7c86c53abaa4 
West Milwaukee (UWI1) 31 
West Sacramento (DSM1) e6f35b8e-000e-4c88-a838-29afe8de9335 
West VALLEY City (DUT1) 05e40455-cc1e-4ca2-b2eb-214a64bfdf7d 
Westside Indy (UIN1) 24 
Willowbrook (DHO1) fa2f1923-af9d-4f8d-9b6b-deb1dd23cde1 
Wood Dale - Fresh (FIL2) f2a10576-0c65-41f4-a136-ca00ef1c6358 
Wood Dale (UIL2) d398ff17-3f1e-4757-ad87-7071a0c4ef9c


----------



## Randy0331

BlockGrabber - you might be interested in also posting this in another active forum as some folks over there have been looking for something like this for awhile now.


----------



## dkcs

Randy0331 said:


> BlockGrabber - you might be interested in also posting this in another active forum as some folks have been looking for something like this for awhile now.


Why help a project looking to profit off the backs of Flex drivers?

They are looking to either charge a monthly fee or a larger one time fee for the info that is here for free!

I'm sure now that Amazon's entire Flex system has been exposed it won't be long before changes are made that will require a captcha before you can accept a block or some other simple method to block all these automated workarounds.

Anyone that is paying a large one time fee for a program to get blocks is going to be severely disappointed in a month or two when their expensive new app no longer works.

I'm an IT guy so this has been a great learning experience for me which is the main reason I've been doing it and offering the installs for free in the Los Angeles area. I have no dreams that this is going to last more than a couple of months. And if it does, it will simply be a battle of who can fire up the fastest server closest to Amazon to catch the block drops first.

BlockGrabber deserves a lot of thanks for making this available here for free. Turning around and profiting off of it just doesn't sit right with me...


----------



## Randy0331

dkcs I don't disagree with you at all, and I think you misunderstood my suggestion. I didn't mean to suggest that the OP try to profit off of this - rather that there are unfortunately many people who appear willing to pay for this, and seeing that the OP is happy to provide this for free, I thought it would be helpful to the folks over at the other forum to be made aware of this open source solution before they end up paying for an app.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Randy0331 said:


> dkcs I don't disagree with you at all, and I think you misunderstood my suggestion. I didn't mean to suggest that the OP try to profit off of this - rather that there are unfortunately many people who appear willing to pay for this, and seeing that the OP is happy to provide this for free, I thought it would be helpful to the folks over at the other forum to be made aware of this open source solution before they end up paying for an app.


There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with people who take it upon themselves to setup this as a service to sublease the "hack" being taught here. They take the initiative, time, risk and costs associated with setting up a server and leasing you a piece. That's filling a need and void for those incapable or unwilling to take the time needed to sort this "hack" out. You need to rent a VPS or dedicated server yourself so you're paying one way or another.

Also nothing wrong with people charging a fee to set this up for drivers, again, filling a need. I know for fact drivers have paid others to setup frep, repitouch, root phones, emulators ect......so not sure where the problem is?

They aren't ripping people off, they are performing a service just like the plumber you call to fix your leaky pipes or clogged toilet. I don't need to call a plumber because I can fix just about anything around a house. Is it wrong for the plumber to charge people?? No need to answer. If you can't do it yourself you need to pay someone!

I needed someone to set this hack up for and HAVE paid. Happily. No desire to spend the time on a "temporary" hack with a short life span.

The fact is, the OP of thread on the other board or your board was/is obviously setting something up FOR profit. Again, not a problem.
It's not fair to ask blockgrabber to post on your board to teach and answer a bunch of already asked questions. Simply link to this thread and they'll be able to find out about it and learn how to do it. That forum is FAR from active!

If you want to share any info you have on the "hack" the OP on your board posted about.....let's hear it. Drum up some activity for your board!


----------



## Pre Emptive

> Also make sure you have this in your system crontab to allow one email per minute otherwise it will send only one until the script is restarted. The page flag is there to prevent it emailing every second or more. It has to be cleared to allow another email to go through. This happens when you restart the grabber or using the cron job below. Alternatively, change the first * to */5 for one email max per 5 minutes, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> * * * * * root /home/scripts/amazon/source/clearflag.bat


When attempting to run the command, I consistently get-

* * * * * root /home/scripts/amazon/source/clearflag.bat
amazon-token.txt: command not found


----------



## dkcs

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with people who take it upon themselves to setup this as a service to sublease the "hack" being taught here. They take the initiative, time, risk and costs associated with setting up a server and leasing you a piece. That's filling a need and void for those incapable or unwilling to take the time needed to sort this "hack" out. You need to rent a VPS or dedicated server yourself so you're paying one way or another.
> 
> Also nothing wrong with people charging a fee to set this up for drivers, again, filling a need. I know for fact drivers have paid others to setup frep, repitouch, root phones, emulators ect......so not sure where the problem is?
> 
> They aren't ripping people off, they are performing a service just like the plumber you call to fix your leaky pipes or clogged toilet. I don't need to call a plumber because I can fix just about anything around a house. Is it wrong for the plumber to charge people?? No need to answer. If you can't do it yourself you need to pay someone!
> 
> I needed someone to set this hack up for and HAVE paid. Happily. No desire to spend the time on a "temporary" hack with a short life span.
> 
> The fact is, the OP of thread on the other board or your board was/is obviously setting something up FOR profit. Again, not a problem.
> It's not fair to ask blockgrabber to post on your board to teach and answer a bunch of already asked questions. Simply link to this thread and they'll be able to find out about it and learn how to do it. That forum is FAR from active!
> 
> If you want to share any info you have on the "hack" the OP on your board posted about.....let's hear it. Drum up some activity for your board!


I suggest one takes the time to learn how this script works and interacts with Amazon. It might come in very handy when Amazon tries to disable this script by making a change that could possibly be simply bypassed again. By relying on others you are assuming they are going to be looking out for your best interest. There are a few pitfalls with using this script (the delayed Android blocks for one) that can be avoided by learning how the program works and make the changes needed in the code yourself to alert you of grabbed blocks.

Also, as more people start using this tool it is going to be an advantage to know how to set it up and maintain it for yourself on faster hardware to beat out the slower servers.

Once again, anyone in the LA area that wants help setting this up just contact me and I will help you out. I've done 6 installs now. You will need to pay for a vps server ($20 or so per month) and I suggest purchasing a copy of Termius ($10 per year) from your app store for your phone.

I can put you in any warehouse and switch you between logistics and Prime Now for the most part. Be ready to take notes and spend about 4 hours with me as I configure and test the server with you and train you on how to administer the server. Be prepared to learn some basic Linux and it's even better if you are semi-computer literate. If you aren't this may be too much for you to digest. If you have T-Mobile as your cell carrier and are running Android I can set you up to use your data plan to remotely admin this server in the field with no wifi needed. I don't do iPhones since I don't own one to test on but would be happy to set up the server for you but you would be on your own configuring the phone.


----------



## Idoardi

I think the best we can do on favor of the op iniciative if share the information or the upgrades we can do on this here, anyway once again somes gonna take and somes gonna pay to this make for themselves.


----------



## BlockGrabber

*Step 9 - Additional Filters To Ignore Certain Blocks*

If you don't want certain blocks, such as if you only want certain warehouses, or only want 2 hour blocks, you will need to slightly modify the getlast.bat script file in the source directory and then copy it to the 1 and 2 directories.

These examples assume you are already using the updated block time delay script from Step 8:

Step 8 - Delay Filter Update
That script file update allows you to pick only certain blocks past a certain amount of time in the future. For example, set it to only grab blocks 6 hours from now or later.

Example 1: Two Hour Blocks Only
Say you want only two hour blocks instead of just any block.

In the getlast.bat script, change the lines from this:


Code:


offervar=$(echo -e $p | cut -f5 -d"|")
if (( offervar > comparevar )); then

To this:


Code:


offervar=$(echo -e $p | cut -f5 -d"|")
offerlen=$(echo -e $p | cut -f6 -d"|" | cut -f1 -dm)
if (( offervar > comparevar && offerlen == "120" )); then

Then copy that script from the source directory to the 1 and 2 directories also.
The number 120 above represents the exact size of the block in minutes that you want.

Example 2: Specific Warehouse Only
For a specific warehouse filter to ignore everything offered that's not in the warehouse you want to just change the very first line of that same file:


Code:


tail -1 foundblocks.txt | jq '.offerList' | grep "offerId" | cut -f4 -d\" > lastoffer.txt

to:


Code:


tail -1 foundblocks.txt | jq '.offerList' | grep "offerId" | cut -f4 -d\" | grep "yourwarehouseidgoeshere" > lastoffer.txt

Then copy that script from the source directory to the 1 and 2 directories also.
Where it says yourwarehouseidgoeshere above, replace that with the exact warehouse id of offers that you want.


----------



## dkcs

Thank you so much!

What variable am I looking for to identify a certain warehouse so I can filter blocks from combined warehouses?

So to match a specific warehouse offer if I did this code would it only catch offers with this warehouse ID?

comparevar=$[nowvar+delayvar]
warehousevar=$(echo -e $p | cut f1 -d"|")
offervar=$(echo -e $p | cut -f5 -d"|" cut -f1 -dm)
if (( offervar > comparevar && warehousevar == "5df8c748-10ae-49b9-ac7e-41214f38a487" )); then

Then this code will only catch and accept offers from warehouses with the ID of 5df8c748-10ae-49b9-ac7e-41214f38a487, correct?

Thanks!


----------



## BlockGrabber

dkcs said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> What variable am I looking for to identify a certain warehouse so I can filter blocks from combined warehouses?
> 
> So to match a specific warehouse offer if I did this code would it only catch offers with this warehouse ID?
> 
> comparevar=$[nowvar+delayvar]
> warehousevar=$(echo -e $p | cut f1 -d"|")
> offervar=$(echo -e $p | cut -f5 -d"|" cut -f1 -dm)
> if (( offervar > comparevar && warehousevar == "5df8c748-10ae-49b9-ac7e-41214f38a487" )); then
> 
> Then this code will only catch and accept offers from warehouses with the ID of 5df8c748-10ae-49b9-ac7e-41214f38a487, correct?
> 
> Thanks!


I simplified it by just editing the first line. See my previous post now edited.


----------



## BlockGrabber

From other thread:
That would be wonderful. What variable am I looking for to ID the warehouse? Does Amazon send the warehouse ID in a block offer so I could just set up a simple if warehouse ID doesn't match decline the offer or do I need to look for a different variable in the script to pull the warehouse ID out of the offer?
Thanks!​
The warehouse id is actually the first field in the offer line.

Just the actual offer line itself is in this format:

warehouseid|offerid|EMPTY|EMPTY|timestamp|blocklength

That's what getlast.bat is extracting and processing from the response it receives. The full response does have the service area id, $ amounts, etc. as well as the offer id details.


----------



## dkcs

Excellent work. I've learned more this past week working on Linux then I have in years! I'm mainly a hardware guy but know a little C and Python.

I've spun up an EC2 instance in the Virginia region and have a packet time of under 1.xx ms. The rate isn't bad either, just .05 per hour on spot pricing with free bandwidth in/out within the Amazon network. I'm using a C4.xlarge instance utilizing about 50% average on the cpu running 4 threads doing a combined 20-25 checks per second. I could bump it up to 6 threads easily and hammer Amazon up to 30 times per second if needed or drop down to the smaller C4.large for .025 per hour and comfortably run two threads.

Also, thinking about using Frep to hit the refresh button every 10 minutes to grab a new token on the phone. Next step is to work on the text messaging alerts. T-Mobile Android supports proxy over cellular perfectly.

Termius makes remote admin easy as well.

Thanks again!


----------



## BlockGrabber

Now you, as well as anyone who completed these steps, are on your way to being a Junior Linux Admin - then Senior. The aptitude and interest is most likely there. Just a little more training and then likely some support desk experience and away you go.

The national average Junior Linux Systems Administrator salary is *$53,821*. Filter by location to see Junior Linux Systems Administrator salaries in your area. Salary estimates are based on 978 salaries submitted anonymously to Glassdoor by Junior Linux Systems Administrator employees.

The national average Senior Linux Systems Administrator salary is *$88,309*. Filter by location to see Senior Linux Systems Administrator salaries in your area. Salary estimates are based on 978 salaries submitted anonymously to Glassdoor by Senior Linux Systems Administrator employees.​


----------



## Pre Emptive

2 questions
1) in reference to the crontab entry:

* * * * * root /home/scripts/amazon/source/clearflag.bat

where exactly do we input this. I tried several places but they all returned errors.
2) can you post the actual getlast.bat code in reference to an android device. I have my "agent" info but I'm not sure I parsed it correctly as it looks slightly different than your iphone version. Currently my scripts run, but they do not grab anything. I've watched 1 instance run at about 8 request per/sec, all the while pressing refresh every 5 minutes on my phone. My phone popped up a block that sat there for about 2 minutes without the script grabbing it. I finally manually accepted it on my phone. I suspect it's due to the "agent" info that I have supplied being slightly off. That's why I'm requesting it.


----------



## Sunil

anyone knows to to set it up on cellular connection i have t mobile



BlockGrabber said:


> Now you, as well as anyone who completed these steps, are on your way to being a Junior Linux Admin - then Senior. The aptitude and interest is most likely there. Just a little more training and then likely some support desk experience and away you go.
> 
> The national average Junior Linux Systems Administrator salary is *$53,821*. Filter by location to see Junior Linux Systems Administrator salaries in your area. Salary estimates are based on 978 salaries submitted anonymously to Glassdoor by Junior Linux Systems Administrator employees.
> 
> The national average Senior Linux Systems Administrator salary is *$88,309*. Filter by location to see Senior Linux Systems Administrator salaries in your area. Salary estimates are based on 978 salaries submitted anonymously to Glassdoor by Senior Linux Systems Administrator employees.​


atleast 
block grabber showed us the reality check so we can go for a new career.



dkcs said:


> Excellent work. I've learned more this past week working on Linux then I have in years! I'm mainly a hardware guy but know a little C and Python.
> 
> I've spun up an EC2 instance in the Virginia region and have a packet time of under 1.xx ms. The rate isn't bad either, just .05 per hour on spot pricing with free bandwidth in/out within the Amazon network. I'm using a C4.xlarge instance utilizing about 50% average on the cpu running 4 threads doing a combined 20-25 checks per second. I could bump it up to 6 threads easily and hammer Amazon up to 30 times per second if needed or drop down to the smaller C4.large for .025 per hour and comfortably run two threads.
> 
> Also, thinking about using Frep to hit the refresh button every 10 minutes to grab a new token on the phone. Next step is to work on the text messaging alerts. T-Mobile Android supports proxy over cellular perfectly.
> 
> Termius makes remote admin easy as well.
> 
> Thanks again!


hey bro can you help me how to setup proxy on t mobile connection using apn i believe so 
thanks


----------



## dkcs

Sunil said:


> anyone knows to to set it up on cellular connection i have t mobile
> 
> atleast
> block grabber showed us the reality check so we can go for a new career.
> 
> hey bro can you help me how to setup proxy on t mobile connection using apn i believe so
> thanks


Sure, on T-Mobile it is actually really easy. Just go to Data Networks and look for APN settings. Now go in and copy down EVERYTHING exactly as you see it for the current network APN settings. Now make a new APN and use the exact same settings (same spaces, case, commas) but under proxy just add the public IP address of your server and the port it is running on. When you want to use your cell connection to be routed through the proxy server just select the new APN you created with the proxy settings, no reboot even needed. Make sure everything else is exactly the same from the original APN settings or you could brick your phone.


----------



## wesics

everything is working. but how to know a block has been grabbed.
i did talif output.txt
and it is showing desired output :
{"offerList":[]}{"offerList":[]}
09/10/2017_02:32:07:253

what next?


----------



## wesics

nothing in files getlast.txt and foundblocks.txt
and also if it grabs will it automatically update in my flex app?
output is around 8 times per second.


----------



## Pre Emptive

wesics said:


> nothing in files getlast.txt and foundblocks.txt
> and also if it grabs will it automatically update in my flex app?
> output is around 8 times per second.


If you set up the php email alerts- it should let you know that it attempted to get one at least


----------



## wesics

Pre Emptive said:


> If you set up the php email alerts- it should let you know that it attempted to get one at least


see the post before this one. that's my question



Pre Emptive said:


> If you set up the php email alerts- it should let you know that it attempted to get one at least


some of the blocks appeared and didn't get selected. what does that mean? higher ping time?


----------



## BlockGrabber

*Step 10 - Modify Notifications to Show the Date and Time of The Block*

Here's a rough guide to adding the date and time of the block that is being attempted to be grabbed to the text of the notifications (if you've added that part).

This is especially important if you're using Android or otherwise are not sure what block was being grabbed or attempted without having to log out and back in of the flex app.

Instead of getting alert that just says FLEX BLOCK, it will say something like:

(FLEX BLOCK) BLOCK - Sun - Sep 10, 2:00 pm - 120 min

a) Remove this section of code from checkblocks.bat in the source directory (it will be put back in the getlast.bat file in the next step):


Code:


    if [ ! -f pageflag.txt ]; then
        /usr/bin/php flexalert.php
        echo "paged" > pageflag.txt
    fi

Copy this modified file to the 1 and 2 directories.

b) In getlast.bat in the source directory (make sure you are using the delay script version):

Add this section immediately after the curl line in the same file:


Code:


        if [ ! -f pageflag.txt ]; then
                /usr/bin/php flexalert.php $offervar $offerlen
                echo "paged" > pageflag.txt
        fi

Copy this modified file to the 1 and 2 directories.

Moving this code here also has the advantage of only alerting for blocks that match any filters set up. Before it would notify on any block found.

c) In flexalert.php in the source directory (assuming you already have this working from previous steps):

Change this:


Code:


error_reporting(0);

//setup the mail

To this:


Code:


error_reporting(0);

$timeraw = "@" . $argv[1]/1000;
$blocklength = $argv[2];
$timeformat = new DateTime($timeraw);
$timeformat->setTimeZone(new DateTimeZone('PUT YOUR LINUX FORMATTED TIME ZONE HERE'));
$timeclean = $timeformat->format('D - M j, g:i a');

//setup the mail

And change this:


Code:


$text = "FLEX BLOCK"; $subject = "FLEX BLOCK"; $crlf = "\n";

To this:


Code:


$text = "BLOCK - $timeclean - $blocklength min"; $subject = "FLEX BLOCK"; $crlf = "\n";

Where it says to put your time zone, use the TZ column at the following site for your time zone (not necessarily the time zone of your server):

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tz_database_time_zones

For example if you and your warehouse are in New York:

$timeformat->setTimeZone(new DateTimeZone('America/New_York'));

Copy this modified file to the 1 and 2 directories.


----------



## dkcs

wesics said:


> see the post before this one. that's my question
> 
> some of the blocks appeared and didn't get selected. what does that mean? higher ping time?


If you have blocks appearing that aren't being picked up check to make sure you have your time delay working correctly if you installed that update. The other possible reason is your vps is simply too slow to beat the other bots out there. Try moving to a faster server with better ping times. For a low cost option I found Vultr pretty good on their $20 a month plan that can handle 2 threads fine.

For the ultimate server you need to go to Amazon and establish a EC2 instance in the northern Virginia region and you will get sub 1.xx ms ping times. However, the costs can be substantially higher (potentially a $100/month or more) depending on the size of the instance you are running and how much the market price for Amazon spare server time is running. Also, it is much more complicated to initially set up a server there but once done and configured there isn't anything faster.


----------



## Pre Emptive

dkcs said:


> If you have blocks appearing that aren't being picked up check to make sure you have your time delay working correctly if you installed that update. The other possible reason is your vps is simply too slow to beat the other bots out there. Try moving to a faster server with better ping times. For a low cost option I found Vultr pretty good on their $20 a month plan that can handle 2 threads fine.
> 
> For the ultimate server you need to go to Amazon and establish a EC2 instance in the northern Virginia region and you will get sub 1.xx ms ping times. However, the costs can be substantially higher (potentially a $100/month or more) depending on the size of the instance you are running and how much the market price for Amazon spare server time is running. Also, it is much more complicated to initially set up a server there but once done and configured there isn't anything faster.


I've been using an ec2 instance for months. Even when just using an emulator and auto clicker. Yet my script still doesn't grab blocks that are sitting there. I'm requesting 8X/sec with one thread and it's not grabbing blocks that are sitting there for multiple minutes. I assume it's my agent I'D because my ping time is 1ms.


----------



## Pre Emptive

BlockGrabber said:


> *Step 10 - Modify Notifications to Show the Date and Time of The Block*
> 
> Here's a rough guide to adding the date and time of the block that is being attempted to be grabbed to the text of the notifications (if you've added that part).
> 
> This is especially important if you're using Android or otherwise are not sure what block was being grabbed or attempted without having to log out and back in of the flex app.
> 
> Instead of getting alert that just says FLEX BLOCK, it will say something like:
> 
> (FLEX BLOCK) BLOCK - Sun - Sep 10, 2:00 pm - 120 min
> 
> a) In getlast.bat in the source directory (make sure you are using the delay script version):
> 
> Change this line:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /usr/bin/php flexalert.php
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /usr/bin/php flexalert.php $offervar $offerlen
> 
> Copy this modified file to the 1 and 2 directories.
> 
> b) In flexalert.php in the source directory (assuming you already have this working from previous steps):
> 
> Change this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> error_reporting(0);
> 
> //setup the mail
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> error_reporting(0);
> 
> $timeraw = "@" . $argv[1]/1000;
> $blocklength = $argv[2];
> $timeformat = new DateTime($timeraw);
> $timeformat->setTimeZone(new DateTimeZone('PUT YOUR LINUX FORMATTED TIME ZONE HERE'));
> $timeclean = $timeformat->format('D - M j, g:i a');
> 
> //setup the mail
> 
> And change this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> $text = "FLEX BLOCK"; $subject = "FLEX BLOCK"; $crlf = "\n";
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> $text = "BLOCK - $timeclean - $blocklength min"; $subject = "FLEX BLOCK"; $crlf = "\n";
> 
> Where it says to put your time zone, use the TZ column at the following site for your time zone (not necessarily the time zone of your server):
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tz_database_time_zones
> 
> For example if you and your warehouse are in New York:
> 
> $timeformat->setTimeZone(new DateTimeZone('America/New_York'));
> 
> Copy this modified file to the 1 and 2 directories.


In the first portion of this when editing the "/usr/bin/php flexover.php" command, I'm assuming this is actually supposed to be done in checkblocks.bat? I know you put getlast.bat but that line is not in that file. Can you please clarify?


----------



## BlockGrabber

Pre Emptive said:


> In the first portion of this when editing the "/usr/bin/php flexover.php" command, I'm assuming this is actually supposed to be done in checkblocks.bat? I know you put getlast.bat but that line is not in that file. Can you please clarify?


Thanks. See updated instructions in Step 10 which now include the moving of the notification trigger routine from checkblocks.bat to getlast.bat.



Pre Emptive said:


> I've been using an ec2 instance for months. Even when just using an emulator and auto clicker. Yet my script still doesn't grab blocks that are sitting there. I'm requesting 8X/sec with one thread and it's not grabbing blocks that are sitting there for multiple minutes. I assume it's my agent I'D because my ping time is 1ms.


Browser Agent ID shouldn't matter.


----------



## Sunil

hey guys i need help
my script works but i keep on getting 
1505246400000|60m]"}{"errorCode":null,"message":"Capacity no longer available for provider [A90Z89OKE89JL] and offer [b4145df4-28e6-4a0b-a218-ccf1349406d3|amzn1.flex.st.v1.PuyOplzlR1idvfPkv5138g|EMPTY|EMPTY|1505246400000|60m]"}
im on digitalocean ping is 7ms and i have 4 core and 8gb vps 
if someone can help i would appreciate it. running it for 3 days havent caught 1 block


----------



## dkcs

I believe that means someone else beat you to the block. Step up your game.


----------



## Sunil

Should i run more bots ? Or how tonstep up on the game can u please guide me. Thanx


----------



## Idoardi

my alerts were working but now seems like the arent at least the flexover.php doesnt work aith the last upgrades.


----------



## Christopher D

It appears that the OfferList format has changed:

{"offerList":[{"creationDate":null,"endTime":1.5053436E9,"expirationDate":1.5053382E9,"offerId":"AAAAAAAAAAHcw7HWyNwQaJf6J4vMcrvflnU3dmQJuMiPviziwj07knkJlAqEzUngeFVngfYbLwoNFD/IovYj6Pkwgsbb0v7TJdW/E30QhdJt36DsfgTcv4E1lrSkqqTpmsDzrtnqZj6rB93/EuSTyNLt6NlSd1r+TbEZVBKU6W5gMdnUYPCi/eEhReALK56NtA==|8HSZxJhutEUoXbQ/QUe7R6chz2O8pROlfhvGLJ35enM=","offerType":"NON_EXCLUSIVE","rateInfo":{"currency":"USD","isSurge":false,"priceAmount":27,"projectedTips":11},"schedulingType":null,"serviceAreaId":"24105d78-f13b-4795-baa0-66df864918c6","serviceTypeId":"amzn1.flex.st.v1.PuyOplzlR1idvfPkv5138g","serviceTypeMetadata":null,"startTime":1.5053382E9,"startingLocation":null,"status":"OFFERED","trIds":null}]}​
Also, the token seems to have been changed. And the server the app wants to communicate with.

If I unfilter the proxy, and look around carefully I can find a token being used for some of their other services, and then manually copy that into the right place. The script starts working again, but its unable to automatically grab the token as it did before.


----------



## IRatchett

Is there a way to make my own server? I have Gigbit internet so i know im good with that but will a server cost a arm and leg?


----------



## BlockGrabber

Christopher D said:


> It appears that the OfferList format has changed:
> 
> {"offerList":[{"creationDate":null,"endTime":1.5053436E9,"expirationDate":1.5053382E9,"offerId":"AAAAAAAAAAHcw7HWyNwQaJf6J4vMcrvflnU3dmQJuMiPviziwj07knkJlAqEzUngeFVngfYbLwoNFD/IovYj6Pkwgsbb0v7TJdW/E30QhdJt36DsfgTcv4E1lrSkqqTpmsDzrtnqZj6rB93/EuSTyNLt6NlSd1r+TbEZVBKU6W5gMdnUYPCi/eEhReALK56NtA==|8HSZxJhutEUoXbQ/QUe7R6chz2O8pROlfhvGLJ35enM=","offerType":"NON_EXCLUSIVE","rateInfo":{"currency":"USD","isSurge":false,"priceAmount":27,"projectedTips":11},"schedulingType":null,"serviceAreaId":"24105d78-f13b-4795-baa0-66df864918c6","serviceTypeId":"amzn1.flex.st.v1.PuyOplzlR1idvfPkv5138g","serviceTypeMetadata":null,"startTime":1.5053382E9,"startingLocation":null,"status":"OFFERED","trIds":null}]}​
> Also, the token seems to have been changed. And the server the app wants to communicate with.
> 
> If I unfilter the proxy, and look around carefully I can find a token being used for some of their other services, and then manually copy that into the right place. The script starts working again, but its unable to automatically grab the token as it did before.


Looks like a new update rolling out. Haven't seen it here yet. What is the app version? Apple or android ?


----------



## Christopher D

BlockGrabber said:


> Looks like a new update rolling out. Haven't seen it here yet. What is the app version? Apple or android ?


3.0.7656

Weird thing is that I updated a week ago (Edit: make that 2 weeks ago), but only ran into this issue around 4 hours ago. I guess they put some code in there that they could remotely enable.


----------



## BlockGrabber

IRatchett said:


> Is there a way to make my own server? I have Gigbit internet so i know im good with that but will a server cost a arm and leg?


No. You need to be very close to the amazon servers. Gigabit and your own server won't help since it's more of a latency issue than bandwidth. Save your money and get it working on a vps first.


----------



## VeNoMz

On Android- .7656.

Noticed the break in service yesterday, along with the alternate offerID verbiage in the string.


----------



## BlockGrabber

Same android version here but it's still the regular format. Sounds like it's a rolling update being updated to make sure there aren't widespread problems.


----------



## Christopher D

BlockGrabber said:


> Same android version here but it's still the regular format. Sounds like it's a rolling update being updated to make sure there aren't widespread problems.


I'm no longer seeing the "getoffersforprovider" request in the proxy, though using it in the script still works. Can't see any similar request when monitoring my proxy and refreshing the phone.

The curl request is still working, but I'm assuming once everyone is on the new format they'll stop accepting requests formatted that way.

Might be time to get a real job.

Or be homeless, that might be preferable to a 9-5


----------



## BlockGrabber

Christopher D said:


> I'm no longer seeing the "getoffersforprovider" request in the proxy, though using it in the script still works. Can't see any similar request when monitoring my proxy and refreshing the phone.
> 
> The curl request is still working, but I'm assuming once everyone is on the new format they'll stop accepting requests formatted that way.
> 
> Might be time to get a real job.
> 
> Or be homeless, that might be preferable to a 9-5


It sure looks like they are obfuscating the offer to make it so you can't tell much about it by looking at it. You also can't preformulate it ahead of time like the old one. It's hard to tell what else is going on with it until testing it.

It's really becoming less and less worthwhile to drive this gig. It's even worse than when I first posted this. Now you not only have to fight to get blocks, then you get tips taken, then you hope to even get a route instead of a single stop, then you hope you aren't sent to the uttermost corner of your service area, etc. The pay now per hour is getting close to being half of what is was even earlier this year.

If one can commit to doing this for 40 hours, it's probably better to just find a job at $10-12/hr with benefits and no expenses and that also lacks the risk of being in one of the most dangerous occupations.


----------



## IRatchett

Ok pm me, I might have a better way, just need someone that knows coding


----------



## Christopher D

BlockGrabber said:


> It sure looks like they are obfuscating the offer to make it so you can't tell much about it by looking at it. You also can't preformulate it ahead of time like the old one. It's hard to tell what else is going on with it until testing it.
> 
> It's really becoming less and less worthwhile to drive this gig. It's even worse than when I first posted this. Now you not only have to fight to get blocks, then you get tips taken, then you hope to even get a route instead of a single stop, then you hope you aren't sent to the uttermost corner of your service area, etc. The pay now per hour is getting close to being half of what is was even earlier this year.
> 
> If one can commit to doing this for 40 hours, it's probably better to just find a job at $10-12/hr with benefits and no expenses and that also lacks the risk of being in one of the most dangerous occupations.


The biggest thing for me is the flexibility, I can work when I want with incredible flexibility. I dont think there is anything else out there like this even at a lower payrate. I absolutely LOVE that when I wake up and I just dont feel like working, I simply dont work.

I dont have to make up an excuse, or call in, risk getting a write-up for my call-in etc. I'd rather move back in with my parents and scrape by on some combination of Instacart/Uber/etc.


----------



## BlockGrabber

Christopher D said:


> The biggest thing for me is the flexibility, I can work when I want with incredible flexibility. I dont think there is anything else out there like this even at a lower payrate. I absolutely LOVE that when I wake up and I just dont feel like working, I simply dont work.
> 
> I dont have to make up an excuse, or call in, risk getting a write-up for my call-in etc. I'd rather move back in with my parents and scrape by on some combination of Instacart/Uber/etc.


Certainly valid points. I don't really understand why many regular jobs have to be always so rigid with scheduling. Would it really kill many of them to let you switch a day on or off from week to week, or dread the thought, let you start at 10 and leave at 7 instead of 8-5 if you want and get the work done. Maybe I just want a couple weeks off, even without pay. Instead, once you start you have to keep going on schedule, week to week, day to day, or else you're fired.

Ultimately I also think many of our traffic problems stem from far too many employees unnecessarily and rigidly scheduled to be in the same general places at the same times.


----------



## Hybrids

Christopher D said:


> It appears that the OfferList format has changed:
> 
> {"offerList":[{"creationDate":null,"endTime":1.5053436E9,"expirationDate":1.5053382E9,"offerId":"AAAAAAAAAAHcw7HWyNwQaJf6J4vMcrvflnU3dmQJuMiPviziwj07knkJlAqEzUngeFVngfYbLwoNFD/IovYj6Pkwgsbb0v7TJdW/E30QhdJt36DsfgTcv4E1lrSkqqTpmsDzrtnqZj6rB93/EuSTyNLt6NlSd1r+TbEZVBKU6W5gMdnUYPCi/eEhReALK56NtA==|8HSZxJhutEUoXbQ/QUe7R6chz2O8pROlfhvGLJ35enM=","offerType":"NON_EXCLUSIVE","rateInfo":{"currency":"USD","isSurge":false,"priceAmount":27,"projectedTips":11},"schedulingType":null,"serviceAreaId":"24105d78-f13b-4795-baa0-66df864918c6","serviceTypeId":"amzn1.flex.st.v1.PuyOplzlR1idvfPkv5138g","serviceTypeMetadata":null,"startTime":1.5053382E9,"startingLocation":null,"status":"OFFERED","trIds":null}]}​
> Also, the token seems to have been changed. And the server the app wants to communicate with.
> 
> If I unfilter the proxy, and look around carefully I can find a token being used for some of their other services, and then manually copy that into the right place. The script starts working again, but its unable to automatically grab the token as it did before.


Just happened to me tonight. The script was working fine when I checked it 5 pm today but now the Flex app cannot sync, showing red screen with support code 516. The tokens in the scripts are also not automatically updated anymore. FYI Android App V 7714, this is the same version that the script was used to work.


----------



## IRatchett

i just got a new update 7861.1

Virginia


----------



## dkcs

Same here, new app update to 7861.1 on Android in Los Angeles. I haven't updated yet since I assume this will break the block grabbers out there.


----------



## BlockGrabber

I am seeing the modified offer format now. The authorization token seems ok though so far. So what I've got will only see offers but not grab them.


----------



## dkcs

Nah, I'd just go drive Uber when needed. I'm not slinging packages and driving everywhere for the low rates and deadlines set by Amazon. The block grabber worked great for me since I could just take restaurant deliveries which I could handle with my bad back. Prime Now lugging cases of water up and down flights of stairs isn't for me.



BlockGrabber said:


> I am seeing the modified offer format now. The authorization token seems ok though so far. So what I've got will only see offers but not grab them.


So there is still a chance to modify the script to only accept certain types of offers (say restaurants) with the new offer format? I'm still using the old app version and can still get an authorization token fine as well but as you said it isn't accepting offers anymore.


----------



## Christopher D

Something changed again, and I'm seeing GetOffersForProvider again, so I can once again automatically get the token. I had some offer filtering in place, but it was all dependent on the old format, so I commented out those parts of GetLast.bat and it seems to be working as an indiscriminate block grabber. 

I dont know how similar/dissimilar my version is from yours, I was impatient and patched something together when there was still a lot of missing information in the tutorial.


----------



## Pre Emptive

I heard through the grapevine that they were working on a way to make scripting obsolete and that it would be rolling out soon. This was about 4 weeks ago. I'm wondering if this is the manifestation of that. To be honest, if true, I'm perfectly okay with it. I easily got 30+ hours manually tapping and it wasn't until the that became ineffective due to the numerous auto-clickers that forced everyone to go that route just to have a chance. Then scripting made the auto-clickers complain that someone was "out-cheating" us. So if a true script breaking reset is rolling out... great. I'm now relevant again. And no one man can keep making $40K/month reselling blocks they never intended to work in the first place. Sounds like balance to me.

But another positive note is that I've never known Linux to the level that I'm comfortable with now and I'll definitely continue pursuing this track.


----------



## dkcs

I updated another phone to 3.0.786.1.1 and it does break the current proxy server setup. The phone is unable to connect to the Flex servers through the current proxy server configuration with the new app update. This could be something as simple as the requests going to a new Flex server.


*** This is probably incorrect *** I think I incorrectly configured the updated phone and that is why I was receiving the error.


----------



## Pre Emptive

dkcs said:


> I updated another phone to 3.0.786.1.1 and it does break the current proxy server setup. The phone is unable to connect to the Flex servers through the current proxy server configuration with the new app update. This could be something as simple as the requests going to a new Flex server.


You should be able to use WireShark on your regular wifi to see where that new server is and plug it in, if that's truly the case.


----------



## Sunil

Same thing here i can c the offers but it is not grabbing the offer. Any update if someone got through with it.


----------



## Pre Emptive

the only thing that I can think of is grabbing any block the old fashion way while on your own wifi and running WireShark or any other packet sniffer to see what the new format that is being transmitted is.


----------



## dkcs

Nope, the new app is still using flex-capacity-na.amazon.com.

I've run request packets through a sniffer using a mitm capture on two different phones (one updated to the latest app version and one with the old version) to decode the ssl and I have compared the packets and the only difference in the two app versions as far as the packets sent when doing a refresh is the app version number, everything else is identical between the two versions. I haven't been able to capture a packet of a block offer yet on both to compare.

So far it appears that the only thing that has changed is the offerList format[offerId].


----------



## dkcs

For anyone wondering what the changes Amazon made, here is an old block vs a new one.

09/08/2017_20:54:03:167

{"offerList":[{"creationDate":null,"endTime":1.5049836E9,"expirationDate":1.5049692E9,"offerId":"5df8c748-10ae-49b9-ac7e-41214f38a469|amzn1.flex.st.v1.PuyOplzlR1idvfPkv5138g|EMPTY|EMPTY|1504969200000|240m","offerType":"NON_EXCLUSIVE","rateInfo":{"currency":"USD","isSurge":false,"priceAmount":72,"projectedTips":28},"schedulingType":null,"serviceAreaId":"5df8c748-10ae-49b9-ac7e-41214f38a469","serviceTypeId":"amzn1.flex.st.v1.PuyOplzlR1idvfPkv5138g","serviceTypeMetadata":null,"startTime":1.5049692E9,"startingLocation":null,"status":"OFFERED","trIds":null}

09/13/2017_13:33:23:360

{"offerList":[{"creationDate":null,"endTime":1.5053652E9,"expirationDate":1.5053508E9,"offerId":"AAAAAAAAAAGNw+PVn4sRMpesd42NcruOm3k3djxYu8jYsXvgymlsyioJkwiEzUngeFVngfYbLwoNFD/IovYj5Pkwgsbb0v7TJdW/E30QhdJt36DsfgTcv4E1lrSkqqTpmsDartnqYDahB93/EuSTw9aw+eQiEU+PWLQXU2CXhXoUsyH0NksU/atGLJCizJEYO28=|XXmeVUixXRzVfOOR/iaOXACgKo8DUmdKg4eRR1Qd87A=","offerType":"NON_EXCLUSIVE","rateInfo":{"currency":"USD","isSurge":false,"priceAmount":72,"projectedTips":28},"schedulingType":null,"serviceAreaId":"c4c3b36b-0a5c-4f49-b903-a93d0bcab8d4","serviceTypeId":"amzn1.flex.st.v1.PuyOplzlR1idvfPkv5138g","serviceTypeMetadata":null,"startTime":1.5053508E9,"startingLocation":null,"status":"OFFERED","trIds":null}

As you can see the offerId field appears to have been encrypted in the new format. I assume that the decryption will done by the Flex app itself so we could still blindly grab blocks but you won't have a clue as to what you are grabbing once they shut off the legacy fields after everyone is updated to the new app version, making this a risky proposition especially for us that can get blocks assigned to multiple warehouses 20-40 minutes apart. For example UCA2 (Redondo Beach) and UCA3 (Santa Monica). This would keep you from working any back to back blocks since I've seen Amazon assign drivers to UCA2 on the first block and then expect you to be able to get to UCA3 in 5 minutes to start your next block. It also sucks for those of us with disabilities that can't do warehouse deliveries but were able to handle restaurant deliveries without issues. 

For now, it appears that the offerId field is static in that it is the same offerId for a block that is in the same service area, dollar amount and block length. So if one wanted to they could compile a list of the scrambled offerId fields now and just do a compare to those later to find the offers they want to accept. That assumes that Amazon won't change the key they are using to generate the new offerId field.

Once they do this I assume someone could figure out a way to decrypt the offerId field in the app itself by reverse engineering the app but I wouldn't count on it...


----------



## dkcs

Pre Emptive said:


> I heard through the grapevine that they were working on a way to make scripting obsolete and that it would be rolling out soon. This was about 4 weeks ago. I'm wondering if this is the manifestation of that. To be honest, if true, I'm perfectly okay with it. I easily got 30+ hours manually tapping and it wasn't until the that became ineffective due to the numerous auto-clickers that forced everyone to go that route just to have a chance. Then scripting made the auto-clickers complain that someone was "out-cheating" us. So if a true script breaking reset is rolling out... great. I'm now relevant again. And no one man can keep making $40K/month reselling blocks they never intended to work in the first place. Sounds like balance to me.
> 
> But another positive note is that I've never known Linux to the level that I'm comfortable with now and I'll definitely continue pursuing this track.


Yep, I was fine hanging around the warehouse area and manually accepting blocks for the routes I could work. Once there were so many block sellers it was impossible to compete without also moving to using a proxy setup or program. Hopefully, if Amazon is going to go this route they will do it the right way and scramble the offerId with a key that they rotate out every few days because as it stands right now one can bypass the static scrambled offerId by simply doing a comparison on previously found blocks in your service area from today onward.

If Amazon doesn't rotate the encryption then the block sellers will be back in business in no time and we will be shafted once again.

Until they drop the legacy fields out of the block offer one could just modify the getlast.bat file to parse the new offer correctly but that would be for BlockGrabber to answer as he's the authority on his script but I believe I'm correct in saying that the script wouldn't be too difficult to modify.

Once Amazon drops all the legacy fields we would have to compare previously found blocks. If Amazon rotates the keys they are using then this would be a pointless endevor. However, if they stick with a static key then we just need to build up a table of previous offers to compare to for the blocks we want to accept.

Same here with picking up vastly more knowledge about Linux! *Thanks BlockGrabber!*


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Just getting back online and situated. I gave this hack 2 months to live.....seems amazon is moving much faster!!??

I'm actually glad to hear they are doing something honestly. I don't want to be a programmer, linux guru or tech wizard to freakin' deliver packages some numbnut could do! So........no shade thrown at blockgrabber or anyone doing this for money or other(i'm actually paying someone for the service/hack as well).....just made the whole gig a joke.

Hopefully we'll all be on equal ground again until another bored driver comes up with the next hack! 

Will probably have more to say on the subject but I have some trees to remove and condos to dry out and get back in order! 

Anyone from DMI2 seeing blocks? I wrote and was told the warehouse is operational but don't see much activity as far as blocks.


----------



## Idoardi

Now the autoclikers heads up the race again? if they rotate the key continusly become harder, unless the decryp methods become easy. Was funny learn and make this more than use it.


----------



## dkcs

No this script still works but my version just isn't smart like BlockGrabbers. I can narrow it down to one block type using the encrypted offerId string to pick out a 4 hour restaurant block since that is all I will work. What is killing this script in the current form is the delay for block time. I'm working on that next.. If you comment out the check for the block delay in getlast.bat the script works fine but isn't smart.

Also, this is tested and working on the new Flex app version they just sent down yesterday.

The proxy part of this script is still working without any modification.



CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Just getting back online and situated. I gave this hack 2 months to live.....seems amazon is moving much faster!!??
> 
> I'm actually glad to hear they are doing something honestly. I don't want to be a programmer, linux guru or tech wizard to freakin' deliver packages some numbnut could do! So........no shade thrown at blockgrabber or anyone doing this for money or other(i'm actually paying someone for the service/hack as well).....just made the whole gig a joke.
> 
> Hopefully we'll all be on equal ground again until another bored driver comes up with the next hack!
> 
> Will probably have more to say on the subject but I have some trees to remove and condos to dry out and get back in order!
> 
> Anyone from DMI2 seeing blocks? I wrote and was told the warehouse is operational but don't see much activity as far as blocks.


No we are still not on equal ground. Some of the paid block grabbers have modified their code to use the new block format though they are depending on Amazon still showing the legacy block fields. They won't be able to get rid of the bots until they remove the legacy fields in the block offer and use a rotating key to scramble the offer Id field.


----------



## Pre Emptive

dkcs said:


> No we are still not on equal ground. Some of the paid block grabbers have modified their code to use the new block format though they are depending on Amazon still showing the legacy block fields. They won't be able to get rid of the bots until they remove the legacy fields in the block offer and use a rotating key to scramble the offer Id field.


Theoretically, this should increase the quality of blocks we pick up period. The "payees" are now only able to grab randomly instead of taking choice pickings. So our chances of grabbing 2 and 4 hour blocks should increase. My market only does flex, so this is especially beneficial for me.


----------



## kmatt

Pre Emptive said:


> Theoretically, this should increase the quality of blocks we pick up period. The "payees" are now only able to grab randomly instead of taking choice pickings. So our chances of grabbing 2 and 4 hour blocks should increase. My market only does flex, so this is especially beneficial for me.


I haven't grabbed a two hour block in weeks mainly because I don't see them! Today I picked up 3 - 90 minute blocks with only 9 stops total. It's not worth it to go through all this bs for $27 for every 90 minute block I work. I can make more on grubhub during peak times.


----------



## dkcs

Pre Emptive said:


> Theoretically, this should increase the quality of blocks we pick up period. The "payees" are now only able to grab randomly instead of taking choice pickings. So our chances of grabbing 2 and 4 hour blocks should increase. My market only does flex, so this is especially beneficial for me.


The block services I've looked at still allow you to pick and choose whatever you want. Amazon has not shut down anything, yet. All the info you need to pick and choose is still being transmitted for now and the block services have adapted their programs to keep on grabbing as before. The only people I''ve seen impacted are ones like us who are running this script on their own servers. This just made life easier for people using repitouch who couldn't match the speed of this proxy method.

Until Amazon actually throws the switch and starts the full encryption of the block offer then it isn't a level playing field. Even if Amazon fully encrypts the offer and rotates the key you can still use this script to blindly capture blocks faster than any service can offer them.

I'm trying to adapt the script for my own use since I will accept a limited set of blocks and it is slow going since I'm new to shell scripting. It can be modified to easily grab everything available since all that is stopping the program from grabbing a block is three lines of code that check for a delay before accepting a block. The foundation of this script is solid and is still working even with the latest update and can be modified to continue to work even after Amazon throws the switch as long as they don't play around with the authorization token.

The big question is if BlockGrabber is going to release an update or has he moved on with this project.


----------



## Idoardi

it is posibly to cath block fron another ID location of other city?


----------



## dkcs

I've done it within the same region. For now the information (warehouse Id) is still being sent by Amazon but it could be removed any day.


----------



## Idoardi

Cause I actually have prime and logistic at the same warehouse and realize a third id in the ids posted here , which same to be the same region but restaurant now , which I think could be in other warehouse, today I start the scripts and found many blocks but no grab any of them. Could be something about not allowed warehouse or the recent updates affecting?


----------



## dkcs

It's the new block format. Read back a few pages. Amazon modified the block offer field and it broke the BlockGrabber script in its current form. It will search for blocks but not accept them. It could be modified to accept the new block format but it may be pointless as Amazon appears to be ready to go with a block offer that is hiding all of the offer details, they just need to get enough drivers onboarded to their new app so they can turn on the new block format completely.


----------



## Idoardi

I read but i try using old script before the delay update, and doesnt work neither, you mentioned to coment out, but actually its working for you that? i men do you cath something ? anyway you dont filter?


----------



## dkcs

I won't post my changes until I can make sure they work properly since I'm filtering for a unique situation in that I will only accept one type of delivery from a specific warehouse. I have to test overnight from 12:00 to 6:00 am to make sure it isn't grabbing the wrong blocks. I'm matching the encrypted id for one specific type of delivery block and slightly modified the curl request to accept the block when it sees the encrypted id I'm looking for.

If you dig into the getlast.bat you can see where it is failing and modify it from there but one of the main things breaking the script is the delay option and the search for a specific warehouse block type if you were using that option.


----------



## prestige

BlockGrabber said:


> - *shop for a vps that has low latency (ping times) to the amazon flex server* that the app communicates with:
> 
> flex-capacity-na
> amazon
> com
> 
> Try for 10 ms or less.


How do you preview the ping times from a prospective vps? Do you have a vps suggestion?


----------



## dkcs

prestige said:


> How do you preview the ping times from a prospective vps? Do you have a vps suggestion?


From the vps Linux command line type ping flex-capacity-na.amazon.com and it should start sending packets which will show you the time it takes to get a ping back from the server. The fastest servers are Amazon Ec2 instances in their Ashburn, Virginia data center but you need a little more skill to set up and administer an Ec2 instance. From an Ec2 server you will get sub 1.xx ms pings.

Ramnode and Vultr are two good low cost options for their $20 plans with Ramnode being the faster of the two as far as processor time goes. Servers in their New York centers have 7.xx ms ping times to Amazon.


----------



## prestige

dkcs said:


> From the vps Linux command line...


Must I already be subscribed to a vps in order to test ping times?


----------



## Idoardi

prestige said:


> Must I already be subscribed to a vps in order to test ping times?


Most of them offert you Guaratee Money Back o free days for try. Moreover whit the location of the server you can get an idea, plus the recomendations over the post.


----------



## Pre Emptive

prestige said:


> Must I already be subscribed to a vps in order to test ping times?


Amazon's are obviously going to be the fastest. The setup isn't difficult but some people don't like PuTTY and/or RDP. You can find walkthroughs online. I've set them up for a few people for a flat $40 but you can find tutorials on youtube to help you.


----------



## dkcs

Pre Emptive said:


> Amazon's are obviously going to be the fastest. The setup isn't difficult but some people don't like PuTTY and/or RDP. You can find walkthroughs online. I've set them up for a few people for a flat $40 but you can find tutorials on youtube to help you.


I haven't charged anyone but I was making anyone I set up purchase a copy of Termius for $10. Use it once and you won't want to go back to using putty ever again. And it makes it so simple to control the script by assigning one button presses to command line snippets.


----------



## Idoardi

dkcs said:


> I won't post my changes until I can make sure they work properly since I'm filtering for a unique situation in that I will only accept one type of delivery from a specific warehouse. I have to test overnight from 12:00 to 6:00 am to make sure it isn't grabbing the wrong blocks. I'm matching the encrypted id for one specific type of delivery block and slightly modified the curl request to accept the block when it sees the encrypted id I'm looking for.
> 
> If you dig into the getlast.bat you can see where it is failing and modify it from there but one of the main things breaking the script is the delay option and the search for a specific warehouse block type if you were using that option.


Did you try usisng the price to figure out the information you need? at least with the time, as you say the rest of the information seens to be static, so you could get the wareouse id from there


----------



## dkcs

Right now this script is non-functioning in its current form. I have a version that is modified for my own use that does work but it is not for those that don't understand how the code works and won't grab anything for 99.9% of the people that would try to run it. Until BlockGrabber releases an updated version I won't be doing anymore installs.


----------



## Maverick7777

Ok thanks. Any ideas on how to optimize bluestacks with a mouserecorder? I have been thinking about leaving my setup at home and using team viewer to access it , so I can use a wired connection.


----------



## Maverick7777

How does it exactly work. Will it accelerate seeing block to grab it quicker ? Thanks ! Do I search for aws for the ec2 signup ?

Is this it?


----------



## dkcs

Yes, it may make it faster because you are closer to the actual server that Amazon is using to offer and accept the blocks. I can't tell you what size instance you will need but I doubt the free micro instance will do it and you can run up a huge bill if you aren't careful in what you do.


----------



## Maverick7777

Yeah that's true. I'm mirroring my phone to get a script going that helps me get more than 40 hours a week (when cap is off)

So not sure if it's worth going through all that hastle.


----------



## dkcs

You are lucky if you can get the hours in your area. Some areas it's a daily fight to get any blocks which this script helped immensely with. Hopefully, soon BlockGrabber will post an update or I will try to see if I can get mine working for others to use as it is faster than any of the touch programs or emulators.


----------



## Flex89

Where did this Maverick777 come from? So you are in here asking for help with the script program. Then at the same time in the next post telling the person to contact you for 40 hours. Smells like a scammer to me


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Yeh....the bullship in here is getting deep!

Maverick...move along moron, nobody is buying your nonsense. You can't even form a proper sentence and in one singular post contradict yourself and show complete ignorance of how shit works for flex. Then try to sell something that has ZERO value to ANY driver in this forum. 

Surprised this thread is so quiet? I haven't run my blockgrabber setup so have no clue it if works or not at this point.
Anyone running tippyshot setup have anything to report?

Not worth running for me as I haven't seen a block since 5 days before irma hit the area.


----------



## Maverick7777

Ok great thanks, let me know . It's tough on certain days here.


----------



## Pre Emptive

Anyone attempting to use BlueStacks on a virtual AWS instance is not going to get the results they're looking for. At least not with that simple set up. And the faster emulators wont directly run off of a virtual instance either. Regardless of your ping time, your going to run into the lag of bluestacks. This wont matter how large/expensive an instance you purchase, or if you purchase one with added GPU support (I've tried it). Essentially you're going to get the same results as running a faster emulator from your home pc. No point of paying for an aws instance without any actual better results.

Now you CAN embed a virtual inside a virtual. Using VirtualBox inside of an AWS instance and set the VB to allow virtualization. That will allow you to run the faster emulators on that instance. In theory at least, but results wise I can only assume that they'd be better.


----------



## dkcs

Code:


tail -1 foundblocks.txt | jq '.offerList' | grep "offerId" | cut -f4 -d\" | grep -E 'AAAAAAAAAAXXX|AAAAAAAAAAXXX|AAAAAAAAAAXXX|AAAAAAAAAAXXX' > lastoffer.txt
while read p; do
delaymins=`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/delaymins.txt`
offermins=`tail -1 foundblocks.txt | jq '.offerList' | grep "startTime" | cut -b18-27 | tail -1`
offervar=$[offermins]
delayvar=$[delaymins*60]
nowvar=$(date +%s)
comparevar=$[nowvar+delayvar]
if (( offervar > comparevar )); then
curl -s -H 'Host: flex-capacity-na.amazon.com' -H 'Cookie: session-token="'`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/session-token.txt`'"' -H 'x-amz-access-token: '`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/amazon-token.txt` -H 'x-flex-instance-id: '`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/flex-id.txt` -H 'Accept: */*' -H 'User-Agent: iOS/10.2.1 (iPhone Darwin) Model/iPhone Platform/iPhone6,1 RabbitiOS/2.0.141' -H 'Accept-Language: en-us' --compressed -H 'Content-Type: application/json' --data-binary '{"offerId":"'`echo -e $p | tr -d "\n"`'"}' 'https://flex-capacity-na.amazon.com/AcceptOffer' >> getlast.txt
/usr/bin/php flexalert.php $offervar
fi
done < lastoffer.txt

This code will get the BlockGrabber script working again. You need to have some idea of how the script works to get this functioning since you need to go in and replace the warehouse block offers in the format of AAAAAAAAAAXXX with the actual block offerId Amazon is now using that you can find in your foundblocks.txt file. Be sure to save this as getlast.bat in the source directory and all other folders (e.g., /1/ /2/).

This is a modified version of the latest version of BlockGrabber's script with email/texting alert support.

I've tested this out for a few nights and it seems to work ok but there is no guarantee. Use it at your own risk...

The only non functioning item currently is it will report the wrong time for the block it captures when it emails/texts you.

Post any questions here.


----------



## Christopher D

dkcs said:


> Post any questions here.


It seems to me that the way your script is set up here, it will have trouble handling the offers if multiple offers come in at once. While this doesnt happen to often, it does happen from time to time. I'm definitely new to this whole linux command line parsing game, but offermins looks like it'll always be set according to the last offer in an offerlist.

It might be better to do a


Code:


 sed s/${p}// | grep "startTime" | cut -b18-27 | head -1

Though I'm writing that off the top of my head, my ideas are usually sound, but the code often requires lots of trial and error to get it correctly.


----------



## Idoardi

Christopher D said:


> It seems to me that the way your script is set up here, it will have trouble handling the offers if multiple offers come in at once. While this doesnt happen to often, it does happen from time to time. I'm definitely new to this whole linux command line parsing game, but offermins looks like it'll always be set according to the last offer in an offerlist.
> 
> It might be better to do a
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sed s/${p}// | grep "startTime" | cut -b18-27 | head -1
> 
> Though I'm writing that off the top of my head, my ideas are usually sound, but the code often requires lots of trial and error to get it correctly.


I think multiples offer do not come at once , maybe the idea could works but would not filter warehouse, the one post here filter especific warehouse and especific block time tipes. At least for now if they do not rotate the key or make the encryp bigger.


----------



## Christopher D

Idoardi said:


> I think multiples offer do not come at once , maybe the idea could works but would not filter warehouse, the one post here filter especific warehouse and especific block time tipes. At least for now if they do not rotate the key or make the encryp bigger.


Multiple offers definitely do come up at one time, I've seen a 5:30-7:00, 6:00-8:00, and 7:00-8:00 all come up in a single offer-list before. But if its not a problem in your area then no need to make changes.

My warehouse drops hours at xx:21 the hour before the start of a 2 hour block. Sometimes xx:22, but this always gives me enough time to get there, so I'm ok for now with my indiscriminate grabber.


----------



## dkcs

Christopher D said:


> It seems to me that the way your script is set up here, it will have trouble handling the offers if multiple offers come in at once. While this doesnt happen to often, it does happen from time to time. I'm definitely new to this whole linux command line parsing game, but offermins looks like it'll always be set according to the last offer in an offerlist.
> 
> It might be better to do a
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sed s/${p}// | grep "startTime" | cut -b18-27 | head -1
> 
> Though I'm writing that off the top of my head, my ideas are usually sound, but the code often requires lots of trial and error to get it correctly.


Yep, I did get a few test cases where multiple offers came in (3 to be exact) at the same time which caused an issue with the startTime pulling three different block start times into the one variable. My workaround was to just pipe out the three block start times to tail -1 to pull and accept the last one when that occurs. It seems to work and it seems your code would work as well. I'm learning this as I go along as well. Even if it doesn't work 100% I'm chalking it up as a learning experience.

Thanks for the suggestion!

I'll try the sed tonight on some blocks and see how it goes. One area I'm stumped in right now is passing the two variables via the command line to the flexalert.php script so that I can text out the correct block start time when it accepts the block. I can't seem to get the variables to pass properly.


----------



## Christopher D

not 100% on the php, I've just got my alerts coming to me through email which is all configured directly on the server and handled through an additional 'mailer.bat'

But typically you'd call the command with: 


Code:


 ./<executable> ${var1} ${var2}

and in the command, youd use:


Code:


 $1 and $2

to reference the variables. Not that $0 is in reference to the bash-script itself.

-https://www.lifewire.com/pass-arguments-to-bash-script-2200571


----------



## dkcs

Yeah, that is what I'm doing but my variables aren't passing for some reason. I'm using the exact same format as in the original BlockGrabber script but it isn't passing correctly. Something to work on...

If you are having email alerts sent redirect your email to your cell phone to get text message alerts as well!

for tomobile it's your phone [email protected]
for verizon it's your phone [email protected]
for AT&T it's your phone [email protected]


----------



## amazonflexguy

People still trying to make block grabbers? Why? There are too many block grabbers out there. All you do is install the apk file and your done. This tread is too much work for a product that already exist. And I didn't have to root my phone


----------



## dkcs

amazonflexguy said:


> People still trying to make block grabbers? Why? There are too many block grabbers out there. All you do is install the apk file and your done. This tread is too much work for a product that already exist. And I didn't have to root my phone


All the ones I've seen are either slow, have a large monthly subscription, don't let you choose only one type of block to accept or require you to turn over access to your Amazon account to an unknown party who could go in and redirect your earnings to their own bank account.

Please tell me which one of these grabbers doesn't do this...


----------



## amazonflexguy

dkcs said:


> All the ones I've seen are either slow, have a large monthly subscription, don't let you choose only one type of block to accept or require you to turn over access to your Amazon account to an unknown party who could go in and redirect your earnings to their own bank account.
> 
> Please tell me which one of these grabbers doesn't do this...


None of the above!


----------



## dkcs

amazonflexguy said:


> None of the above!


Thanks for the informative post but I'll stick with what I know is safe and works for myself and the people I've set up with the BlockGrabber script.

And if the setup was done correctly, running the script is easy as hitting two buttons in Termius to get the script working.

And nothing I've seen is faster than this proxy method running on an Amazon EC2 instance. No block seller is going to purchase a large enough vps in Amazon's Ashburn data center that allows you to beat every other grabber out there.

Lastly, when Amazon goes and changes the block offer again you can probably get this script working again in a day or two without having to wait on someone to do it for you if they can get around to it.

The downside to using this script is you need to be somewhat computer literate and have a willing to learn how Linux works but once you do you will be far ahead of other grabber services and more likely to have a working block grabber in the future.

So far my Amazon EC2 instance is running me about $30 a month which will allow me to run 6 concurrent grabbers all looking for blocks 3-5x every second each.


----------



## Idoardi

And any custom update you want to do at the touch of pair buttons more.


----------



## dkcs

I'll make my same offer again. Now that this script is working again if you live in the Los Angeles area and are willing to spend a few hours learning how this script works I will set it up for you at no charge. The only costs involved are for a server which will run you about $20-$30 per month and you will also need a paid copy of Termius which costs $10 per year.

If your cell carrier is Tmobile and you are on an Android phone you will be able to run this script in the field and control it with your cell phone otherwise you will need access to a wifi connection to control this script from your cell phone.

If you aren't local to me I can still set the server up remotely for you but you will need to configure the phone yourself on your end.

I've set this script up about 8 times now and it does work well even with the recent Amazon changes that took place.


----------



## dkcs

Christopher D said:


> It seems to me that the way your script is set up here, it will have trouble handling the offers if multiple offers come in at once. While this doesnt happen to often, it does happen from time to time. I'm definitely new to this whole linux command line parsing game, but offermins looks like it'll always be set according to the last offer in an offerlist.
> 
> It might be better to do a
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sed s/${p}// | grep "startTime" | cut -b18-27 | head -1
> 
> Though I'm writing that off the top of my head, my ideas are usually sound, but the code often requires lots of trial and error to get it correctly.


I tried using the sed suggestion and it seems to work about the same as the way I'm doing it with grep. I've been watching Amazon drop multiple blocks tonight and it has been handling them fine so far catching at least one or two out of a group of six.

Anyone in the LA area the UC3 Santa Monica Prime Now warehouse must be desperate for drivers as they have been dropping 90% of the blocks I've seen tonight. If you aren't getting the hours you want the UCA3 warehouse appears to be wide open with tons of shifts.


----------



## johnbuuren

I've done step by step everything, but the three files is not updating:
amazon-token.txt
flex-id.txt
session-token.txt

Any advice please.


----------



## Flexist

amazonflexguy said:


> People still trying to make block grabbers? Why? There are too many block grabbers out there. All you do is install the apk file and your done. This tread is too much work for a product that already exist. And I didn't have to root my phone


Why? So we drive you scum out of business.


----------



## Idoardi

Changue my position 100% today i have bee watching only multiple blocks offers, and miss all of then over and over


----------



## amazonflexguy

Flexist said:


> Why? So we drive you scum out of business.


Out of business? I'm a flex driver not a developer. I'm simply talking freely about my experiences. You probably don't understand anything about free speach because you have to belittle people on a forum, and to me that speaks volume about your character. Keep trying hard buddy and maybe you might find a solution and get some work. Good luck!


----------



## Riverlife

Necesito ayuda en Miami quien puede ayudarme. rjimenez2009 gmail


----------



## dkcs

johnbuuren said:


> I've done step by step everything, but the three files is not updating:
> amazon-token.txt
> flex-id.txt
> session-token.txt
> 
> Any advice please.


There is an issue with your proxy set up.

Go back over the proxy setup and follow each step without any deviation. Make sure you are installing the mitm certificate. Make sure you can open a web browser and type in "what is my ip address" and it should show the ip address of your server where you have the proxy installed. Make sure you can go to another web site after you verify the ip address in your browser is that of your server.


----------



## Christopher D

dkcs said:


> So far my Amazon EC2 instance is running me about $30 a month which will allow me to run 6 concurrent grabbers all looking for blocks 3-5x every second each.


Are you running the intance 24/7? What kind of server are you running it on?

I've got a instance configured, but my Kimsufi server in Canada has been working pretty well. I've seen the number of block I miss climb a bit over the past couple of days, so I'm considering turning on my EC2 instance, just not sure which server makes the most sense. Dont want to spend more money than I need to.


----------



## Flexxer

I want to start getting blocks with tips (_prime now_) will I get in trouble if I just change the warehouse ID and start accepting them?


----------



## soupergloo

a lot of this is foreign language to me, but you guys are aware that Amazon monitors this forum, right?


----------



## dkcs

Christopher D said:


> Are you running the intance 24/7? What kind of server are you running it on?
> 
> I've got a instance configured, but my Kimsufi server in Canada has been working pretty well. I've seen the number of block I miss climb a bit over the past couple of days, so I'm considering turning on my EC2 instance, just not sure which server makes the most sense. Dont want to spend more money than I need to.


No, only when actively searching for blocks. If I ran it 24/7 it would run me anywhere from $30 to $60 per month depending on my maximum spot price I'm willing to pay. The only time I see the price spike for my server (C4.Xlarge with 4 vcores and can run 6 threads) is for about 1 hour M-F from around 6:45AM to 7:45 PST. Most of the time I'm paying under .06 cents per hour for it.

Also, bandwidth within the Amazon network is free.



Flexxer said:


> I want to start getting blocks with tips (_prime now_) will I get in trouble if I just change the warehouse ID and start accepting them?


You can do that using the modified BlockGrabber script but not by just changing your warehouse ID. You need to search through the offers you receive to find blocks in the warehouse you want to work if they offer them to you even. As far as getting into trouble it hasn't happened yet from what I've seen but that could always change...



soupergloo said:


> a lot of this is foreign language to me, but you guys are aware that Amazon monitors this forum, right?


So? All we are doing is monitoring the data Amazon is sending to us and sending a response back to it. We aren't doing anything illegal or unethical. If Amazon wanted to shut every bot down they could have done it months ago by simply requiring a captcha that there is no work around for and would stop EVERY proxy bot and all the auto clickers but they don't. Amazon only cares that they get their packages delivered for as cheap as possible.


----------



## Ale90

Hello guys, im having this error when i try to test my script:

"there was an error retrieving your delivery region"
support code: 11--202

i already set up the proxy and mitm.it correctly certified in profiles. Then when i open the amazon flex app it shows the message above.
I'm located in Florida and the VPS is in New York.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## soupergloo

dkcs said:


> So? All we are doing is monitoring the data Amazon is sending to us and sending a response back to it. We aren't doing anything illegal or unethical. If Amazon wanted to shut every bot down they could have done it months ago by simply requiring a captcha that there is no work around for and would stop EVERY proxy bot and all the auto clickers but they d. Amazon only cares that they get their packages delivered for as cheap as possible.


I don't think Amazon ever said that or confirmed it, it's just what you're assuming to justify what you're doing.


----------



## dkcs

Like I said, if Amazon was concerned about bots grabbing blocks they could shut them down with a few days of dev time. They have known about this script and all of the people out on the web selling this service for $50 to $400 a month and have done nothing about it for months. If it bothered them or was impacting their operations they would have put a stop to it by now.

And with the recent changes they might be trying to actually do that but it would be foolish to make such a change on the cusp of the Christmas shopping season but that is Amazon's choice. The bot script here can always be modified to be a blind grabber that grabs everything offered so you won't be seeing it go away anytime soon unless Amazon puts in a captcha.

I need no reason to justify what I'm doing and don't have to answer to you or anyone else as there is nothing illegal in what I am doing, nor the people running this script. No modifications are made to the actual Flex program or Flex servers. The script simply impersonates my own private phone and sends to Amazon the information Amazon requests.

I don't charge for my help and I'm just trying to level the playing field for the average guy who shouldn't have to pay up to $400 per month in order to do delivery work for Amazon.



Ale90 said:


> Hello guys, im having this error when i try to test my script:
> 
> "there was an error retrieving your delivery region"
> support code: 11--202
> 
> i already set up the proxy and mitm.it correctly certified in profiles. Then when i open the amazon flex app it shows the message above.
> I'm located in Florida and the VPS is in New York.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Did you test your proxy server to make sure it is running through your server? After turning on your proxy server open a web browser and type in what is my ip address and it should show you the address of your server. If there is any error or you see a different ip address then your proxy isn't connected. If you do see your server ip listed try browsing a few web sites to make sure they come up.


----------



## Flex89

Pretty sure amazon doesn't need a step by step guide for something they built. And again, Amazon's focus is drivers who cost them money, not make them money. Plenty of stories of drivers getting deactivated for getting paid for blocks they didn't do anything. None so far I have seen that are for drivers using bots.


----------



## iFlexAlot

OK, I've read the step by step guided multiple times and I still don't get it. I really respect the creativity and time you guys put into creating your own program. I'm willing to pay to have someone who could help me with the installation of the program. Now I know someone of you've mentioned you won't charge, however for the time and energy put into it. I feel it's deserving of a fee aka tip or whatever you want to call it.


----------



## dkcs

iFlexAlot said:


> OK, I've read the step by step guided multiple times and I still don't get it. I really respect the creativity and time you guys put into creating your own program. I'm willing to pay to have someone who could help me with the installation of the program. Now I know someone of you've mentioned you won't charge, however for the time and energy put into it. I feel it's deserving of a fee aka tip or whatever you want to call it.


I personally do it because it's a hobby of mine and I consider it a learning experience. I didn't write the script being used, I simply modified a few lines of BlockGrabbers great work that has been used now by hundreds of drivers successfully to get blocks that otherwise would have been lost due to the recent format change Amazon made.

At this time I 'm backed up with requests and would be a week at least before I could even help you. I have heard some drivers here telling me that some people have charged upwards of $400+ to have Blockgrabbers script installed and updated which is just a ripoff.


----------



## iFlexAlot

dkcs said:


> I personally do it because it's a hobby of mine and I consider it a learning experience. I didn't write the script being used, I simply modified a few lines of BlockGrabbers great work that has been used now by hundreds of drivers successfully to get blocks that otherwise would have been lost due to the recent format change Amazon made.
> 
> At this time I 'm backed up with requests and would be a week at least before I could even help you. I have heard some drivers here telling me that some people have charged upwards of $400+ to have Blockgrabbers script installed and updated which is just a ripoff.


Wow! Thank you for your response, I appreciate it.


----------



## Idoardi

I make this scripts so you can easily mofify delaymins.txt working thanks to dkcs



Code:


#!/bin/bash
#Ask how much delay do you want?

clear
printf "\n\n########   How many minutes do you want of delay to be ready to work?    #########\n"
printf "\n                    Please enter only 3 digits integer numbers                      \n\n"
printf " NOTE: ** - If you want 1 minute complete with ZERO ej: 001\n"
printf " ******** - If you want 10 minutes complete with ZERO ej: 010\n\n"

unset n1 n2 n3 n4
ok=1

while [ ok=1 ]
do

re='^[0-9]+$'

printf " Enter the time in Minutes, beyond now, and press ENTER : "

if  read -n1 n1 && ! [[ $n1 =~ $re ]];
    then
      printf "\n\n **ONLY 3 Digtis Integers numbers allowed , Please verify and Press ENTER** \n\n"
    
    elif read -n1 n2 && ! [[ $n2 =~ $re ]]
    then
      printf "\n\n **ONLY 3 Digtis Integers numbers allowed , Please verify and Press ENTER** \n\n"
    
    elif read -n1 n3 && ! [[ $n3 =~ $re ]]
    then
      printf "\n\n **ONLY 3 Digtis Integers numbers allowed , Please verify and Press ENTER** \n\n"
    
    elif read -n1 n4 && [ -n "$n4" ];
    then
      printf "\n\n ERROR: Only 3 Integer Digits , Please verify and Press ENTER \n\n"
    
    else break
fi
done
  
delaytm=$n1$n2$n3
printf "\n Your will start grabbing blocks in $delaytm Minutes from now.\n\n"

if [[ $delaytm = 000 ]]; then
delay=0
else
delay=$(echo $delaytm | sed 's/^0*//')
fi

destdir=/home/scripts/amazon/source/delaymins.txt

if [ -f "$destdir" ]
then
    echo "$delay" > "$destdir"
fi

prueba="$(</home/scripts/amazon/source/delaymins.txt)"
printf "\n You have Succefull set delaymins.txt to $prueba minutes without blank spaces or leading zeroes\n\n"

exit 0

Know maybe most of us can do it better, but there is it!


----------



## dkcs

Thanks Idoardi! This will make the script easier for drivers to use, no more having to set the delay time with nano.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

soupergloo said:


> I don't think Amazon ever said that or confirmed it, it's just what you're assuming to* justify* what you're doing.


Cheaters will always justify there cause and care not how or what it affects others livelyhood. Because of all the BS at DLA5 I've asked to transfer.

The Admins here are just as guilty for letting all this continue. But perhaps they want to see you all crash and burn for there own covert reasons.

And just because you can does not mean that it is ok to do so or should.


----------



## BlockGrabber

dkcs said:


> I'll make my same offer again. Now that this script is working again if you live in the Los Angeles area and are willing to spend a few hours learning how this script works I will set it up for you at no charge. The only costs involved are for a server which will run you about $20-$30 per month and you will also need a paid copy of Termius which costs $10 per year.
> 
> If your cell carrier is Tmobile and you are on an Android phone you will be able to run this script in the field and control it with your cell phone otherwise you will need access to a wifi connection to control this script from your cell phone.
> 
> If you aren't local to me I can still set the server up remotely for you but you will need to configure the phone yourself on your end.
> 
> I've set this script up about 8 times now and it does work well even with the recent Amazon changes that took place.


It seems the original version of the script still works if one doesn't use the filters. Great work on any adaptations here to make the filters work again. I myself probably won't release an update for the time being.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Cheaters will always justify there cause and care not how or what it affects others livelyhood. Because of all the BS at DLA5 I've asked to transfer.
> 
> The Admins here are just as guilty for letting all this continue. But perhaps they want to see you all crash and burn for there own covert reasons.
> 
> And just because you can does not mean that it is ok to do so or should.


In recent posts, the accusation of who cheaters are and what Amazon 'thinks' is pretty opinionated and not tied in to any specific terms. Is using fake or family members accounts for one self to exceed 40 hours ok, are macro players ok, are third party helper app installs ok, paying others who do the same thing is ok even when giving them access to your account credentials, hiding a rooted phone is ok, but providing this solution is not because it may work better or differently or is open for use?

The terms of the flex software and the flex program are displayed in the app. What exactly (in the terms - not opinions, feelings, or hearsay) is difference between and the breach in each of the various solutions and modifications mentioned in the previous paragraph? Many sections of the terms specifically allow for derivative works.


----------



## dkcs

Thanks again for the work you did on the original Grabber! I've learned so much in the last few weeks regarding Linux! I never really had an interest in it before since I had no reason to dive into it but it's amazing how powerful and versatile it can be!

The adaption I did was simply to change one line of your code to search for the header of the new scrambled block offerId and added one line to pull out the block start time to populate the variable that determines the block start time (until Amazon stops sending the legacy info). Otherwise everything else is intact from your original work...

Most modifications I see of the script floating around are entirely relying on Amazon to continue supplying the legacy info from the old block format which I believe they will eventually stop sending out.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

A lot of finger pointing and blame put out there. The only blame for this CLUSTERFLUCK of bullship goes to AMAZON!
There are MANY better ways to operate and VERY easy fixes to the games....they choose not to address them.

All the rage people have should be pointed at and sent to them! They created a game and now EVERYONE has to play or step away.
It's really complete and utter nonsense for an average paying to low paying job. I'm going to do whatever I can to stick it UP THEIR ASS
and then a big F'YOU on the way out!

*And the original script seems to be working as before so all the hoopla about it not working was incorrect and misinterpreted.(tested and verified by myself)*

So....let me start the process....here are 2 more services out there for block grabbing.
getflexblocks.com and https://candiroo.pro/

I'm using a service from Tippyshot and she can be reached at: [email protected]
She sets up the whole process remotely and all you have to do it run it. Most inexpensive service out there.

Let me be VERY clear....I DO NOT profit from promoting these services. I have other motives.

Yep.....going to piss people off.....well guess what...i'm pissed off so....get over it or get on with it!


----------



## dkcs

As stated before multiple times in this thread all Amazon needs to do is add a captcha to accept a block. This would require human input and all of the grabbers, scripts, and finger touch programs would all be worthless. Whoever could type in the captcha the fastest would get the block.

Amazon even has a patent on a new type of captcha they invented.

https://qz.com/1047988/amazon-amzn-has-a-new-captcha-that-youre-designed-to-fail/

Amazon just wants an unlimited supply of drivers to get their packages delivered as cheaply as possible. That is is their only concern.

And you are correct that Amazon created this game but from my readings these are the types of games that Bezos likes to see. Those who do whatever it takes to get ahead are the winners in his business philosophy.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

No doubt there are ways to change the game yet they chose not too. So, the blame rests and ends with them...they will reap what they sow!

The amazon way may work for employees who compete for better positions and higher pay....but it will never work for a a gig such as this as the pay NEVER increases, no upward mobility and ALL independent contractors! A recipe for disaster!

The disgust of drivers is palpable and I think most of us can see/feel it. They already have enough drivers and hungry people, it's not needed.
This WILL eventually bite them in the ass! The sooner the better.......

I already stopped buying shit from amazon....I simply use them for price comparison and buy elsewhere. I will soon start to "infect" my family with the bug and get them to stop. Already one down.....a few more to go. Then I'll move on to the friends circle.

I've never had such disgust for a company as I have now for amazon after this experience.


----------



## dkcs

Unfortunately, Amazon is no different than the other big companies I've worked for in the past. You are just a resource to used until depleted and then tossed to the side of the road. But it's a two way street. Managers always wonder why there is no employee loyalty left in their work force any longer with people jumping to new jobs every year or two to move ahead.


----------



## Placebo17

Are you guys sure? Some idiot thinks Amazon is the "RAPE VICTIM". I don't know who's worse, Bezos or that idiot poster. Amazon is the biggest software company in the world, are you telling me they can't stop simple bots and scripts? Of course they can but they refuse to do this even with months and months of requests from experienced couriers. 

I'm joining you, after my Prime membership expires, I will not renew. It's really scary to think this company will have so much power in the future even more so than now. Sadly most people haven't a clue...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

dkcs said:


> And you are correct that Amazon created this game but from my readings these are the types of games that Bezos likes to see. Those who do whatever it takes to get ahead are the winners in his business philosophy.


Yes that's true. I attended a recent Amazon sellers seminar. Basicly they were selling a 3 day work shop, Friday thur Sunday for $995, $1995 if not purchased at the seminar. However they were , are real big on the sellers ranking and how to achieve that ranking. Before that they show a picture of a 66 yr old woman who sends only 30 minutes a day managing her account. I just laughed. About 200 people attended maybe 15-20 signed up. But clearly Amazon was going to be your life should one take that path.

However, dispite my beliefs, I thank you all for the free education. Cheers ! Gone Phishing...


----------



## dkcs

Look around for some of the stories about the poor Amazon workers who have to work with Bezos in the main office. He apparently is quick to cut down any employee who has an idea that doesn't jive with his thinking. They have also installed anonymous communication lines so you can report your fellow Amazonian directly to their supervisor and you are encouraged to do so. Stories of people crying at their desks from the daily stress levels. Word is if you can last one year at the Amazon main headquarters you are doing great. They have a huge staff churn...

Then there are stories of the warehouse workers who work for subcontractors at $12 an hour in the warehouses as pickers and packers with no air conditioning in the summer time. Amazon even stationed ambulances outside one warehouse to cart away the workers they knew were going to pass out from working in the heat every day. Warehouse workers get a 30 minute lunch but half of your lunch time is spent going through security and because of the massive size of the warehouses when you get your break you barely have time to run to the bathroom before running back to your required workstation or you are written up. Amazon sounds like the perfect place to work. /s

https://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/09/19/inside-amazons-very-hot-warehouse/

http://www.seattletimes.com/business/workers-complain-about-amazon-warehouse-jobs/

http://www.firstpost.com/business/s...ices-at-online-retailers-offices-2395830.html


----------



## dkcs

Carmen,

Honestly, I'll believe it when I see it with Amazon banning all of the programs like repitouch. All the bots and finger clickers can be eliminated with a simple catchpa but Amazon doesn't do it, why? Because it isn't in Amazon's best interest... Now, they may be screwing around with the block format to get rid of the proxy scripts because it puts power back into the hands of the driver by allowing them to choose what types of deliveries and what warehouses they want to work in, features not available in programs like repitouch.

Just tonight I was offered $25-$32 an hour for a block in Santa Monica, it sat there for a good 5 minutes before any driver accepted it because no one wants to work that area on a Friday or Saturday night. Using the proxy script you have the ability to filter out those requests (for now) and make Amazon pay a higher block rate. This is an example of a reason Amazon would want to get rid of the proxy scripts but I believe they love the competition from the drivers blindly trying to grab blocks!

So, I wouldn't be surprised to see Amazon try to eliminate the script bots but I doubt they will eliminate the finger clickers, hence no captcha which is the easiest solution for their dev team to integrate into the development process but would eliminate all forms of automated block acceptance.

Hell, even if Amazon completely encodes the block offer then one could still use BlockGrabber's script as a blind grabber and it will destroy anyone using repitouch. The speed of Blockgrabber's script running in the same data center as Amazon's flex server just can't be touched. 

As with everything Amazon, it's all about getting the product to the customer as cheap as possible at the expense of the employee...

My big issue is with the block sellers who are charging hundreds of dollars for something that is simple (for me anyways) to install and administer. There is an amazing amount of coders and web sites out there to allow anyone to run this script on their own with just a little bit of training and most of it can be had for free (e.g., Stack Overflow).

Also, don't feed the trolls! Eventually someone will get their feelings hurt and cry to the mods who will lock the thread.


----------



## BlockGrabber

dkcs said:


> Carmen,
> 
> Honestly, I'll believe it when I see it with Amazon banning all of the programs like repitouch. All the bots and finger clickers can be eliminated with a simple catchpa but Amazon doesn't do it, why? Because it isn't in Amazon's best interest... Now, they may be screwing around with the block format to get rid of the proxy scripts because it puts power back into the hands of the driver by allowing them to choose what types of deliveries and what warehouses they want to work in, features not available in programs like repitouch.
> 
> Just tonight I was offered $25-$32 an hour for a block in Santa Monica, it sat there for a good 5 minutes before any driver accepted it because no one wants to work that area on a Friday or Saturday night. Using the proxy script you have the ability to filter out those requests (for now) and make Amazon pay a higher block rate. This is an example of a reason Amazon would want to get rid of the proxy scripts but I believe they love the competition from the drivers blindly trying to grab blocks!
> 
> So, I wouldn't be surprised to see Amazon try to eliminate the script bots but I doubt they will eliminate the finger clickers, hence no captcha which is the easiest solution for their dev team to integrate into the development process but would eliminate all forms of automated block acceptance.
> 
> Hell, even if Amazon completely encodes the block offer then one could still use BlockGrabber's script as a blind grabber and it will destroy anyone using repitouch. The speed of Blockgrabber's script running in the same data center as Amazon's flex server just can't be touched.
> 
> As with everything Amazon, it's all about getting the product to the customer as cheap as possible at the expense of the employee...
> 
> My big issue is with the block sellers who are charging hundreds of dollars for something that is simple (for me anyways) to install and administer. There is an amazing amount of coders and web sites out there to allow anyone to run this script on their own with just a little bit of training and most of it can be had for free (e.g., Stack Overflow).
> 
> Also, don't feed the trolls! Eventually someone will get their feelings hurt and cry to the mods who will lock the thread.


Funny thing is people will fight over some blocks so hard. But, in my area at least, often there's a good 30+ hours a week that just sit there needing no scripting at all to accept. Nobody really wants the 4-10 pm hours mon-fri. And the weekends from 6-10 pm are often shunned as well. The 'pros' are capped out for the day or week by then too. Then even during the day 1 hours and 1 1/2 hours sit there easily. Granted, these aren't the choice hours. But it's not that hard to get 40 hours with just the flex app. It's just not going to be from 8-4 Mon-Fri.

Then beyond Flex, here the various ride-sharing platforms have guarantees for at least 12 hours out of every day, even during the week, averaging about $20 per hour for one ride. Sometimes it's hard to get that one ride, but flex isn't exactly a walk in the park either. Yet there's still this huge focus by some on the flex program during certain hours to the exclusion of almost everything else.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

It's been awhile since I posted something on this forum. I have spent months on the facebook groups for flex in my area. 
I'm trying to understand whats going on. I have been using switch control on the iPhone (which is pretty much useless now), and frep on Android. Frep still works - however, you pretty much just watch blocks go by mostly. 
Questions:
Would I benefit from switching to RepetiTouch Pro?
I like the idea of using block catcher accelerator with some intelligence. I'm not a Linux expert, but I'm also not a complete novice either. I have an old computer with Ubuntu on it sitting in the closet from 09'
There is so much going on in this thread that I'm lost. 
Does this method still work? How do I get started? Should I pay for server space?
I only do this part-time for extra money (20, maybe 22 hours at most), since hurricane Harvey things have got harder. 
Amazon hired a bunch of new drivers in my area, they also went to 5-hour blocks for people with very larger vehicles. 
If someone can point me in the right direction, that would be cool!


----------



## dkcs

BlockGrabber said:


> Funny thing is people will fight over some blocks so hard. But, in my area at least, often there's a good 30+ hours a week that just sit there needing no scripting at all to accept. Nobody really wants the 4-10 pm hours mon-fri. And the weekends from 6-10 pm are often shunned as well. The 'pros' are capped out for the day or week by then too. Then even during the day 1 hours and 1 1/2 hours sit there easily. Granted, these aren't the choice hours. But it's not that hard to get 40 hours with just the flex app. It's just not going to be from 8-4 Mon-Fri.
> 
> Then beyond Flex, here the various ride-sharing platforms have guarantees for at least 12 hours out of every day, even during the week, averaging about $20 per hour for one ride. Sometimes it's hard to get that one ride, but flex isn't exactly a walk in the park either. Yet there's still this huge focus by some on the flex program during certain hours to the exclusion of almost everything else.


That's the same way here in LA. I was just offered 12 hours tonight in reserve blocks for next week. Hours are readily available in LA if you are willing to work Santa Monica/Beverly Hills/Westwood/Hollywood.

My focus on using the script is for the ability to just filter out for restaurant deliveries. With my disability I can't lug around heavy packages up flights of stairs so this script gave me the ability to only accept blocks that I know I can handle without inconveniencing the customer. I'm also limited to working about 16 hours a week or I loose out on my disability coverage so for me it's all about the choice of the work I can do versus the number of hours I can get.

The "pros" around here run multiple phones with separate accounts. They load up to 8 hours a day onto a phone and then sell that phone for the day to a trusted customer who does the deliveries and then the seller pays them cash for the completed route (minus the seller's fee) after Amazon deposits the money. I'm sure it involves stolen identities to avoid paying taxes on the earnings as well.

This has been going on before the block grabbers even existed.



Vmiyoshi said:


> It's been awhile since I posted something on this forum. I have spent months on the facebook groups for flex in my area.
> I'm trying to understand whats going on. I have been using switch control on the iPhone (which is pretty much useless now), and frep on Android. Frep still works - however, you pretty much just watch blocks go by mostly.
> Questions:
> Would I benefit from switching to RepetiTouch Pro?
> I like the idea of using block catcher accelerator with some intelligence. I'm not a Linux expert, but I'm also not a complete novice either. I have an old computer with Ubuntu on it sitting in the closet from 09'
> There is so much going on in this thread that I'm lost.
> Does this method still work? How do I get started? Should I pay for server space?
> I only do this part-time for extra money (20, maybe 22 hours at most), since hurricane Harvey things have got harder.
> Amazon hired a bunch of new drivers in my area, they also went to 5-hour blocks for people with very larger vehicles.
> If someone can point me in the right direction, that would be cool!


Send me a private message here and I'll send you my email. Just send me a message to that email and I will put you on my install list which is about 2 weeks backed up right now. I don't charge anything for setting this up for you but there are a few things you will need to pay for.

A vps which will run you about $20 and up per month depending on how hard it is to get blocks in your area. I also require you to purchase a copy of Termius for $10/year which makes controlling this script much easier by assigning functions to a button. You would also need to sign up for a free gmail account for the script to send text alerts to you if your cell carrier supports it.

You can run this script in the field via cell or wifi. If you have T-Mobile you are almost certain to be able to use your cell connection. AT&T may or may not allow you to use your cell connection and Verizon locks out the ability to change your APN so it is wifi only.

The script here works fine still as a blind grabber and I have posted the small change I made that looks for blocks using the modified format that Amazon recently started sending. This script on the right server is much faster than RepetiTouch.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

dkcs said:


> You can run this script in the field via cell or wifi. If you have T-Mobile you are almost certain to be able to use your cell connection. AT&T may or may not allow you to use your cell connection and Verizon locks out the ability to change your APN so it is wifi only.


You can change your APN on Verizon. I have done it a million times. It depends on your Android phone. 
On the iPhone, you have to use the configuration application on a Mac, and create a profile. It's been awhile, but I use to do it all the time.


----------



## dkcs

Ok, cool. The two Verizon phones I tried were both locked out so it is hardware dependent instead of carrier dependent. Bad assumption on my part!

Thanks!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Vmiyoshi said:


> It's been awhile since I posted something on this forum. I have spent months on the facebook groups for flex in my area.
> I'm trying to understand whats going on. I have been using switch control on the iPhone (which is pretty much useless now), and frep on Android. Frep still works - however, you pretty much just watch blocks go by mostly.
> Questions:
> Would I benefit from switching to RepetiTouch Pro?
> I like the idea of using block catcher accelerator with some intelligence. I'm not a Linux expert, but I'm also not a complete novice either. I have an old computer with Ubuntu on it sitting in the closet from 09'
> There is so much going on in this thread that I'm lost.
> Does this method still work? How do I get started? Should I pay for server space?
> I only do this part-time for extra money (20, maybe 22 hours at most), since hurricane Harvey things have got harder.
> Amazon hired a bunch of new drivers in my area, they also went to 5-hour blocks for people with very larger vehicles.
> If someone can point me in the right direction, that would be cool!


Repitouch still works in some markets. But you'll need to root and install a cloak app. Always best to go the "free" route. If that doesn't work the next step is using the setup discussed here. 
All you need is any computer, can be PC or mac and you run it via putty and command prompts. 
Need to have a VPserver and the script files which you'll find in the beginning of this thread with the step by step instructions. 
Other option is to pay someone to set it up or take dkcs up on his offer to set it up for you. His method makes it more "useable" and able to run via phone.

If you want paid services you can look at the thread I posted "block grabbing services at a glance". I use one of them myself for $50 a month.
What i'm finding though already is I need more control over the type of blocks and now the warehouse since we just started multiple warehouse offers at our location this week.


----------



## dkcs

Using putty is sheer torture using the script. Get yourself a copy of Termius for $10/year and make life enjoyable again. It assigns all the commands you need to do to a single button push. So when you want to start or stop the proxy you just push one button. Want to start the grabber, just hit one button and you are off. It makes life so much easier. Even better is Termius runs on iPhones and Androids and gives you a complete terminal like putty and even remembers your login passwords...


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

dkcs said:


> Using putty is sheer torture using the script. Get yourself a copy of Termius for $10/year and make life enjoyable again. It assigns all the commands you need to do to a single button push. So when you want to start or stop the proxy you just push one button. Want to start the grabber, just hit one button and you are off. It makes life so much easier. Even better is putty runs on iPhones and Androids and gives you a complete terminal like putty and even remembers your login passwords...


 Ain't that the truth! Waking up first thing in the EARLY morning and doing all that nonsense is something I REALLY dislike!
I had terminus on my "todo" list but didn't want to spend the time as I feel the current setup is not going to work for my situation and have to rethink it.....AGAIN!

So....while amazon makes changes that makes it difficult for the individual driver to "keep up" it does nothing to stop block SELLERS(note NOT buyers). All they have to do is make global changes to their scripts and they are right back in business! 
Those are the ones causing the BIGGEST problem here, not individual drivers using these hacks as a single driver can only accept a SINGLE block at a time.

And someone here mentioned it.....take note when you're hanging at the warehouse waiting to load. Notice a phone being passed around from driver to driver.....those are the block buyers! 
At DMI2 people are constantly passing a phone around, through the fence etc......wondered WTF?? They are either buying or selling!


----------



## Christopher D

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> And someone here mentioned it.....take note when you're hanging at the warehouse waiting to load. Notice a phone being passed around from driver to driver.....those are the block buyers!
> At DMI2 people are constantly passing a phone around, through the fence etc......wondered WTF?? They are either buying or selling!


How do they do that? Everyone takes turns signing into the app to update the token on the script server?


----------



## Vmiyoshi

dkcs said:


> Ok, cool. The two Verizon phones I tried were both locked out so it is hardware dependent instead of carrier dependent. Bad assumption on my part!
> 
> Thanks!


Honestly, you kind of right - Verizon did have phone-makers lock down that first back when LTE was new.
They had a change of heart some where around 2013 I think. But yeah the iPhone has always allowed you to change it, however doing it is more involving.


----------



## dkcs

Christopher D said:


> How do they do that? Everyone takes turns signing into the app to update the token on the script server?


Multiple phones each with a stolen name/drivers license/social attached to it. They use block grabbers to load the account up with blocks to work then sell the phone for the day to someone who goes and works the shift and returns the phone at the end of the shift. The "driver" of the day for that phone gets paid in cash once Amazon pays the block seller minus the block sellers cut.

This works because Amazon never checks the id of drivers to match the account in the Flex app, at least at the Prime Now warehouses. Again, something Amazon could easily do to stop scammers but they only care that their packages get delivered cheaply.

Hell, when I started at my warehouse I wasn't aware that you should scan your cart in the warehouse before leaving. I just walked up said my name was on the screen they told me where my cart was and I wheeled it right out of the warehouse without any issue. I scanned everything at my car in the lot but anyone could have looked at the monitor and said I'm so and so and my name is on the screen and walked out with the whole cart...


----------



## dkcs

Flexxer said:


> I want to start getting blocks with tips (_prime now_) will I get in trouble if I just change the warehouse ID and start accepting them?


I haven't seen any reports of this happening to anyone. Amazon has to have your ID tied to a Prime Now warehouse in order to be able to do this. I know for my gf who is logistics I have switched her over to Prime Now using the script as she had a Prime Now warehouse ID in her file so it wasn't an issue. It's not just a matter of changing your location.txt file, you have to have your ID assigned to that warehouse as well but from what I've seen you are usually assigned to several warehouses in your area, both logistics and Prime Now even if the Flex app only shows you one warehouse as being assigned to you.


----------



## Christopher D

App stopped doing "GetOffersForProvider" again, but in testing I found out that it still is actually fetching the offers somehow. I had MITMDump running with no filter, and had the phone running through it. I was refreshing on the phone, saw blocks come up, even picked up one. But I saw nothing happen in the "Proxy.out" file. I had it up and was running a "tail -f proxy.out" to watch live, but somehow I managed to refresh the offers page and get blocks without seeing any movement on the "proxy.out"file.

Is it possible, or even probable that they are doing the offers by UDP? What tool would one use to look for this?

BlockGrabber


----------



## BrownClownDog

Hey Guys I am seting up my grabber following the instructions of BlockGrabber and the modifications from dkcs. Everything looks pretty much set up. However when i Try to run the script (checkall1.bat) it is returning with an error. The error literally says ./checklocks.bat: line 4: curl command not found.

The Code at Checklocks.bat hasn't been modified.

Despite every token & id Files update everytime I refresh my flexApp, Foundblocks.txt doesn't so I cannot pull the the new OfferID format from the blocks that I already grabb manually.

I would really appreciate your help and consideration.


----------



## Tippyshot

gustavohct said:


> Hey Guys I am seting up my grabber following the instructions of BlockGrabber and the modifications from dkcs. Everything looks pretty much set up. However when i Try to run the script (checkall1.bat) it is returning with an error. The error literally says ./checklocks.bat: line 4: curl command not found.
> 
> The Code at Checklocks.bat hasn't been modified.
> 
> Despite every token & id Files update everytime I refresh my flexApp, Foundblocks.txt doesn't so I cannot pull the the new OfferID format from the blocks that I already grabb manually.
> 
> I would really appreciate your help and consideration.


curl command not found
It tells you the issue
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install curl
curl --version

Last cmd to verify


----------



## dkcs

Christopher D said:


> App stopped doing "GetOffersForProvider" again, but in testing I found out that it still is actually fetching the offers somehow. I had MITMDump running with no filter, and had the phone running through it. I was refreshing on the phone, saw blocks come up, even picked up one. But I saw nothing happen in the "Proxy.out" file. I had it up and was running a "tail -f proxy.out" to watch live, but somehow I managed to refresh the offers page and get blocks without seeing any movement on the "proxy.out"file.
> 
> Is it possible, or even probable that they are doing the offers by UDP? What tool would one use to look for this?
> 
> BlockGrabber


I haven't seen anything out here in LA yet and just grabbed a block for tomorrow about an hour ago.

I've used Packet Capture on Android for packet sniffing. It will decode ssl traffic as well using a mitm.


----------



## BlockGrabber

Christopher D said:


> App stopped doing "GetOffersForProvider" again, but in testing I found out that it still is actually fetching the offers somehow. I had MITMDump running with no filter, and had the phone running through it. I was refreshing on the phone, saw blocks come up, even picked up one. But I saw nothing happen in the "Proxy.out" file. I had it up and was running a "tail -f proxy.out" to watch live, but somehow I managed to refresh the offers page and get blocks without seeing any movement on the "proxy.out"file.
> 
> Is it possible, or even probable that they are doing the offers by UDP? What tool would one use to look for this?
> 
> BlockGrabber


I saw this happen earlier today also. There were blocks available on my phone but not the script. I did a little checking. And offhand one thing I noticed was changing my user agent in the script to match the exact agent in the proxy file then seemed to make it so the script saw the block again. I'm not sure if that's all it was. But there's something different going on now.

The grabber script may show empty offers while the phone is actually showing offers. There's no error message - it just doesn't show any blocks. My guess is that with this and the new block ID format being hashed, they're doing things to tie down the blocks to a specific device. It may be necessary to do a closer match of the request and headers being passed if it's more than a matching user agent.

For the time being, I'd suggest trying to only grab and refresh with one phone. And make sure that phones user agent as shown in the proxy out file is what is also used anywhere in the scripts that have the user agent. It's a bit too soon to tell, but that's an initial impression.


----------



## dkcs

Looks like Amazon is busy again...

I've updated my user agents and am scanning for tomorrows offers...


----------



## Christopher D

BlockGrabber said:


> I saw this happen earlier today also. There were blocks available on my phone but not the script. I did a little checking. And offhand one thing I noticed was changing my user agent in the script to match the exact agent in the proxy file then seemed to make it so the script saw the block again. I'm not sure if that's all it was. But there's something different going on now. The grabber script may show empty offers while the phone is actually showing offers.


On my end my script was still seeing the offers, but stopped automatically getting the token since clicking refresh on the phone stopped triggering the "GetOffersForProvider" which the script is looking for.

I changed the proxy to not filter anything, and search for 'x-amz-access-token' instead of 'GetOffersForProvider' and it was able to pick up the token from other interactions with their servers. But this caused issues scanning packages at the warehouse, and would sign me out of the app once per hour when the authentication changed, requring me to bypass the proxy, sign in, and then reenable the proxy.

I reenabled the proxy Proxy filter and included 'otsms-na-extern.amazon.com' in the filter. I havent noticed exactly when the token passes through this server, but at very least it does it when launching the app. So when I get a TokenException notification, for now, I just close and relaunch the app to fix it. 
Definitely need to figure out what is replacing "GetOffersForProvider" because they're sure to deprecate that soon.


----------



## BlockGrabber

Christopher D said:


> On my end my script was still seeing the offers, but stopped automatically getting the token since clicking refresh on the phone stopped triggering the "GetOffersForProvider" which the script is looking for.
> 
> I changed the proxy to not filter anything, and search for 'x-amz-access-token' instead of 'GetOffersForProvider' and it was able to pick up the token from other interactions with their servers. But this caused issues scanning packages at the warehouse, and would sign me out of the app once per hour when the authentication changed, requring me to bypass the proxy, sign in, and then reenable the proxy.
> 
> I reenabled the proxy Proxy filter and included 'otsms-na-extern.amazon.com' in the filter. I havent noticed exactly when the token passes through this server, but at very least it does it when launching the app. So when I get a TokenException notification, for now, I just close and relaunch the app to fix it.
> Definitely need to figure out what is replacing "GetOffersForProvider" because they're sure to deprecate that soon.


That's quite a mess. I haven't had a problem with the token refresh yet. Although sometimes it seems the app will only allow refreshing for so long before it needs to be restarted or logged back into. The problem I was seeing earlier was by just changing the user agent from the one I have been using to the current one, I could make some blocks show up in the offers.


----------



## Christopher D

BlockGrabber said:


> That's quite a mess. I haven't had a problem with the token refresh yet. Although sometimes it seems the app will only allow refreshing for so long before it needs to be restarted or logged back into. The problem I was seeing earlier was by just changing the user agent from the one I have been using to the current one, I could make some blocks show up in the offers.


Just to be extra certain, I logged out and logged back in right now, watching the proxy.out and I see a bunch of stuff going on during the login, but once I'm in and on the offers page... if I click refresh, i see nothing in the proxy.out

Very odd, it did this to me before, and maybe 12 hours later everything was back to normal. We'll see.


----------



## dkcs

Someone had previously posted in this thread that there were rumors that Amazon was going to be matching the User-Agent to the actual phone accepting the block so maybe going forward it looks like we should update the user agent in getlast.bat and checkblocks.bat to the User-Agent in the proxy.out. It couldn't hurt anyways so it doesn't look like the same iPhone model grabbing 70% of all the blocks.

I did have a report from one user this morning that I set up that he had a block showing manually that the grabber wasn't accepting so this may have been the cause.


----------



## Christopher D

dkcs said:


> Someone had previously posted in this thread that there were rumors that Amazon was going to be matching the User-Agent to the actual phone accepting the block so maybe going forward it looks like we should update the user agent in getlast.bat and checkblocks.bat to the User-Agent in the proxy.out. It couldn't hurt anyways so it doesn't look like the same iPhone model grabbing 70% of all the blocks.


Definitely took care of that when I set it up, but its a good idea for those who havent. I think I'm a version behind on the app version in my script. I'll change that now.


----------



## dkcs

This is a pain in the ass for me since I have people who have been surfing through the proxy all week and I have to dig around for their phone's user agent string!


----------



## Christopher D

do a 'grep -a x-amz-access-token' followed by a 'grep -a <provider id>' and that should pull up what you're looking for.

Last time when they implemented the root-checker I ended up decompiling the app with ApkTools to discover they were using an program called 'rootbeer' for root detection. Created my own Xposed module to bypass it, only to discover that I need not do all that work, another had thrown his together very quickly already knowing the process...

Anyways, I'm trying to dig through the new app that I just decompiled, maybe it will give some insight. Though, I'm looking for a needle in a haystack and I dont even know what a needle looks like.


----------



## dkcs

Keep up the good work.

I just settled on doing a quick and dirty check for RabbitAndroid which seems to work as well since 90% of the people I've set up are on Android.


----------



## dkcs

I updated the UserAgent on my account and those of everyone I've installed. I just picked up a block 5 minutes ago so it is still working fine. This script is very versatile! I think we can keep modifying it to get around most obstacles...

I should be asking Amazon for a commission for all the people I've set up on AWS accounts!


----------



## Idoardi

I have been issuing problems since few days ago 3 or 4

Friday i stop being able to log in in the amazon app if i am on the proxy, ( i am out of the proxy it log in normally) then try in android, and was able to either run the script good and log in, only 2 test at the moment.

In ios when the proxy is running, is i try to log in, i receive "Error retrieving your location" and the screen just lock on an error page telling me to choose a new delivery area .

before this, the script was able to see blocks but wastn catching them, cause an " h ti ti p Oauth message error" i saw it using tailf on the getlast.txt

then on android everything goes fine. could be becase of the user agent we are talking here? somebody receive this "Error retrieving your location " screen before make fixes?


----------



## Shynepapin

BlockGrabber, dkcs, Idoardi, Christopher D, You guys are awesome and have kept this going for this long. This is the kind of projects you'll find on GitHub, your contributions are definately appreciated.

While I've never put in any effort to try to set the BlockGrabber up but I have always followed the thread and I see the efforts and time are paying off, now this makes me want to try. I am not scared of coding cos all I see are scripts, which I'm familiar with cos of my Internet Marketing endeavors. Will try this on my DO account with a VPS instance in NY, just to see if I can get it to work, though my knowledge is limited, but I'll always come here to ask questions.

And as far as questions goes, the current scripts at the beginning of thread, Are those the current ones as regarding flex app v8072?

Working on streamlining the instructions down to the T in one .txt file as jumping from post to post for instructions could lead to a potential risk of missing a step. If anyone want to offer their current Scripts or instruction update, I'll appreciate it.

dkcs could have taken you up on your offer but it would have to be either through Skype and TeamViewer, if that's will work for you?

One reason I never tried the blockgrabber in the past is because the whole flex program drives me nuts, struggling to get blocks, this used to be my main income as I use it to finance Ads and other tools, being out of the gig for 3 weeks now, did one 2 hr block 2 weeks ago to keep account active as I got word that not doing a block in 2 weeks period could get account blocked.

Looking forward to any advice.


----------



## dkcs

I can do it through TeamViewer (all ready set up) and phone if that is ok with you. I assume you want to watch the install to see how it works correct?

I'm backed up a little bit right now but if you shoot me a private message here I can send you my email.


----------



## Shynepapin

dkcs said:


> I can do it through TeamViewer (all ready set up) and phone if that is ok with you. I assume you want to watch the install to see how it works correct?
> 
> I'm backed up a little bit right now but if you shoot me a private message here I can send you my email.


PM sent.


----------



## BrownClownDog

Tippyshot said:


> curl command not found
> It tells you the issue
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install curl
> curl --version
> 
> Last cmd to verify


Thanks for your Help Tippyshot. That definitely worked out.

The script started running. However when I check the output.txt I see an annoying Linux/Ubuntu/Daemon long text that repeats constantly in between the block offers. Do you guys know how to get rid of this?

Regarding the blocks new OfferID format AAAAAAAAAAH.... should I copy just the capital letters on the getlast.bat? I am not sure if the 4 non-capital letters that follow the AAAAAAAAAAAH distinguish a little bit the warehouse inside of the region.

And finally would you explain how do I fix the UserID to avoid the app bugs?

Thanks again for your help. For not being a programmer I have figured it out most of the things but I feel like I hitting a big wall this time.


----------



## dkcs

The hashed block format all begin with 10 A'a. followed by the rest of a hashed string of characters. 

I check for the first 3 hashed characters in my script version to determine the warehouse the offer is for so I look at AAAAAAAAAAabc and match that wil a grep -E command for multiple warehouses.

If you capture and analyze the data long enough you could match the entire hashed string to determine block length, dollar amount and a bunch of other data points but I would imagine that would slow the grep search to a crawl if you have multiple delivery types or warehouses.


----------



## Pre Emptive

BlockGrabber said:


> I saw this happen earlier today also. There were blocks available on my phone but not the script. I did a little checking. And offhand one thing I noticed was changing my user agent in the script to match the exact agent in the proxy file then seemed to make it so the script saw the block again. I'm not sure if that's all it was. But there's something different going on now.
> 
> The grabber script may show empty offers while the phone is actually showing offers. There's no error message - it just doesn't show any blocks. My guess is that with this and the new block ID format being hashed, they're doing things to tie down the blocks to a specific device. It may be necessary to do a closer match of the request and headers being passed if it's more than a matching user agent.
> 
> For the time being, I'd suggest trying to only grab and refresh with one phone. And make sure that phones user agent as shown in the proxy out file is what is also used anywhere in the scripts that have the user agent. It's a bit too soon to tell, but that's an initial impression.


This is what I referring to a few weeks back. I was able to see blocks sitting for minutes at a time on my phone, but the script was not grabbing them. If you recall, I suggested that it may have something to do with my Agent ID not being parsed correctly.

Is this confirmation of that, or is this a different issue?


----------



## dkcs

From what I've seen with multiple installs is Amazon is testing the matching of the User-Agent to the actual phone. It looks like they turn the feature on for awhile and then shut it back off. Something is in the works...


----------



## BrownClownDog

dkcs said:


> I updated the UserAgent on my account and those of everyone I've installed. I just picked up a block 5 minutes ago so it is still working fine. This script is very versatile! I think we can keep modifying it to get around most obstacles...
> 
> I should be asking Amazon for a commission for all the people I've set up on AWS accounts!


Regarding this are you pulling the user agent from the token and updating the getlast files? Where I Could get the user Agent to update it? Thanks


----------



## dkcs

gustavohct said:


> Regarding this are you pulling the user agent from the token and updating the getlast files? Where I Could get the user Agent to update it? Thanks


See Christopher D's post above on where to pull the ID from.

Make sure to update getlast.bat and checkblock.bat in all directories.


----------



## Riverlife

What's Flexover.php mean?


----------



## Pre Emptive

It's the alert php file that let's you know the grabber stopped.


----------



## dkcs

Which can be easily send an email through a gmail account through your cell carrier to deliver a text message to your phone.


----------



## BrownClownDog

dkcs said:


> See Christopher D's post above on where to pull the ID from.
> 
> Make sure to update getlast.bat and checkblock.bat in all directories.


I didn't changed on time and they noticed the unusual activity and just got and email... I am surprised, but apparently they are playing the "big brother" card. To those who haven't done it you better update your UserAgent soon...


----------



## iFlexAlot

It just got real. Amazon is emailing this to a bunch of drivers now.


----------



## Flex89

Wondering what the prerequisites to receive this email were. I personally have not received it, but lots of confirmations on the main facebook page.


----------



## dkcs

Yep, I've gotten this report from two drivers so far but one was not even setup to use the blockgrabber yet. I believe they are able to detect if you are running FREP or Repitouch now or using a block service that is using a generic method of loggin you in.

On all of my clients I've set them up with the individual matching User-Agent from their proxy.out and haven't gotten back a report yet from one getting the email who wasn't also using Repitouch or Frep as well.

I also use only the Block Grabber for myself with the correct User-Agent and no email so far.


----------



## enigmaquip

is it really that surprising? even with the 'usage data' option turned off in your account settings the app sends logs of every action you make in the app.... look for calls to mobileanalytics.us-east-1.amazonaws.com in your logs when using your phone through mitm


----------



## iFlexAlot

I’m hearing drivers who were using , Zero Flex Bot, Frep, and Repitouch have received this email so far.


----------



## dkcs

enigmaquip said:


> is it really that surprising? even with the 'usage data' option turned off in your account settings the app sends logs of every action you make in the app.... look for calls to mobileanalytics.us-east-1.amazonaws.com in your logs when using your phone through mitm


I have not received a report yet from a driver who was just using the Block Grabber script. It has been everyone using other services as well as Repitouch and Frep. And this is from 25+ installs so far...


----------



## iFlexAlot

Someone saying the newest update has a tap counter of some sort?


----------



## dkcs

I would think more likely they are just checking to see if you have repitouch or Frep installed. Also, Zero Flex uses a strange login method that doesn't require a token refresh ever.

Notice the email talks about changing your credentials, something that is required to use the Zero Flex service.


LOTS of manual blocks available right now, so I don't know if Amazon is getting their desired effect since they are apparently short on drivers right now.


----------



## dkcs

Well Amazon has figured out a way to keep the block grabber from running. By killing off the other services there are tons of blocks just sitting there waiting to be grabbed that no one is grabbing which is throwing my block grabber into a loop!

This would be funny as hell if they had so many people using bots that they can't get their deliveries fulfilled by killing off the bot services and frep/repitouch.

I turned down 12+ manual offers so far that no one is accepting tonight!


----------



## Christopher D

Got the email, I have my user agent updated as of minutes after I posted about doing so. Even before that, it was only 1 app-version old, but had proper device information. 

Not sure exactly what method theyre using to detect, or if they are even using solid evidence to determine who gets these emails (Though they have it, just dont know if they're using it). 

I'm going to take a look at the contract, if I'm not actually sharing my credentials with a third party, I really dont think I'm violating anything. Even the server I'm running the script on is their own, unless their AWS is considered a third party to AMZL. 

I know it wont do much good, if I kept running the script, even it was arguably not against TOS, they'd deactivate me and blacklist my email's as I've heard they do.


----------



## dkcs

Always a smart move to make a major change like this right before the holiday shopping season... I've turned down 16+ blocks in LA tonight manually that have my block grabber stuck in a loop so now they have multiple shifts not being fulfilled. Way to go Amazon!

And now the reserved offers are coming in...


----------



## dkcs

Christopher D said:


> Got the email, I have my user agent updated as of minutes after I posted about doing so. Even before that, it was only 1 app-version old, but had proper device information.
> 
> Not sure exactly what method theyre using to detect, or if they are even using solid evidence to determine who gets these emails (Though they have it, just dont know if they're using it).
> 
> I'm going to take a look at the contract, if I'm not actually sharing my credentials with a third party, I really dont think I'm violating anything. Even the server I'm running the script on is their own, unless their AWS is considered a third party to AMZL.
> 
> I know it wont do much good, if I kept running the script, even it was arguably not against TOS, they'd deactivate me and blacklist my email's as I've heard they do.


Even if I got the email I'm still running the script (nothing yet) as I have nothing to lose. I can only do Amazon for 16 hours a week and can only do restaurant deliveries (due to a disability) so if I can't get those certain deliveries I will go somewhere else. I feel bad for the people depending on this for a full time job.


----------



## Tippyshot

dkcs said:


> Yep, I've gotten this report from two drivers so far but one was not even setup to use the blockgrabber yet. I believe they are able to detect if you are running FREP or Repitouch now or using a block service that is using a generic method of loggin you in.
> 
> On all of my clients I've set them up with the individual matching User-Agent from their proxy.out and haven't gotten back a report yet from one getting the email who wasn't also using Repitouch or Frep as well.
> 
> I also use only the Block Grabber for myself with the correct User-Agent and no email so far.


They are only talking about Emulation and marcos like Frep I posted the antis code from the flexAPK in my group a few days ago telling PPl they were looking for users using macros and emus theres nothing in the code that detects using a block grabber as of yet I will post when i see it tho


----------



## Christopher D

dkcs

Do you happen to know if anyone is on the latest version of the app? I am fully up to date, I'm wondering if that has something to do with me getting the email.

Cool thing is, I was able to port the idea for this script over to inscrt to shoot me an email when shifts are available (Maybe later I'll make it auto-accept).

Tippyshot , Interesting, I have tasker & repetitouch on my phone (With the latest update) and had been using it to automatically refresh for the purpose of automatically updating the token in the script. I wonder if this is the trigger for me to get the email.


----------



## Tippyshot

Christopher D said:


> dkcs
> 
> Do you happen to know if anyone is on the latest version of the app? I am fully up to date, I'm wondering if that has something to do with me getting the email.
> 
> Cool thing is, I was able to port the idea for this script over to inscrt to shoot me an email when shifts are available (Maybe later I'll make it auto-accept).
> 
> Tippyshot , Interesting, I have tasker & repetitouch on my phone (With the latest update) and had been using it to automatically refresh for the purpose of automatically updating the token in the script. I wonder if this is the trigger for me to get the email.


repetitouch is in there too along with looking for the processes and apk names there also looking for API usage of screen cap "This is why you can screen cap now they need to unlock it to scan for it" also there is a huge list of MD5s for apks for matching to get around this maybe you could modify an frep this will change the md5 and process name but the api usage there watching is prob a bigger issue I would remove all marco apks for the moment If you still like working for flex Also Ill check for tasker after I finish setup for this last person


----------



## dkcs

Christopher D said:


> dkcs
> 
> Do you happen to know if anyone is on the latest version of the app? I am fully up to date, I'm wondering if that has something to do with me getting the email.
> 
> Cool thing is, I was able to port the idea for this script over to inscrt to shoot me an email when shifts are available (Maybe later I'll make it auto-accept).
> 
> Tippyshot , Interesting, I have tasker & repetitouch on my phone (With the latest update) and had been using it to automatically refresh for the purpose of automatically updating the token in the script. I wonder if this is the trigger for me to get the email.


I'm running the latest 3.0.8072.0 Android version and still no email. Frep is not installed on my phone, nor tasker or repitouch. I would get those uninstalled asap.


----------



## Tippyshot

iFlexAlot said:


> Someone saying the newest update has a tap counter of some sort?


There is no counter of any sort the is a server side firewall that will slow you down overtime but only last 30mins


----------



## posting_lurker

Tippyshot said:


> repetitouch is in there too along with looking for the processes and apk names there also looking for API usage of screen cap "This is why you can screen cap now they need to unlock it to scan for it" also there is a huge list of MD5s for apks for matching to get around this maybe you could modify an frep this will change the md5 and process name but the api usage there watching is prob a bigger issue I would remove all marco apks for the moment If you still like working for flex Also Ill check for tasker after I finish setup for this last person


Thank you all for your pro bono work. I predict you will see significant traffic from the Flex repetitouch/frep crowd (me included). I was hoping varying bot usage might work, but if they are looking for api usage/apks I fear the bot days are over. Many non-bot users are indicating email receipt, so perhaps they have other harmless apps on their phones triggering the matching?

Are they looking for zero flex bot? I haven't used it, does it work well?

Also, I have 8074, which displays long overdue block location on calendar for android. Maybe I'm random beta user.


----------



## dkcs

posting_lurker said:


> Thank you all for your pro bono work. I predict you will see significant traffic from the Flex repetitouch/frep crowd (me included). I was hoping varying bot usage might work, but if they are looking for api usage/apks I fear the bot days are over. Many non-bot users are indicating email receipt, so perhaps they have other harmless apps on their phones triggering the matching?
> 
> Are they looking for zero flex bot? I haven't used it, does it work well?
> 
> Also, I have 8074, which displays long overdue block location on calendar for android. Maybe I'm random beta user.


Zero flex bot has a nice interface and does automatic token refreshing but they need access to your Amazon email and password and they store those on their end. Zero Flex users have reported receiving the email and the email specifically talks about allowing third parties to access your account. I believe the only safe method to use is the proxy script.


----------



## Tippyshot

posting_lurker said:


> Thank you all for your pro bono work. I predict you will see significant traffic from the Flex repetitouch/frep crowd (me included). I was hoping varying bot usage might work, but if they are looking for api usage/apks I fear the bot days are over. Many non-bot users are indicating email receipt, so perhaps they have other harmless apps on their phones triggering the matching?
> 
> Are they looking for zero flex bot? I haven't used it, does it work well?
> 
> Also, I have 8074, which displays long overdue block location on calendar for android. Maybe I'm random beta user.


The best thing to do is to uninstall marco apps for now till either me or another user can confirm a workaround or a way to patch apks to bypass this detection the bot days are not over the marco days yes are ending but as of right now using a server base bot is still the safest way atm also if you running a ubuntu vm or dedi unit at your house to match your IP this could also slow down the way the can detect you using a 3rd party way of getting blocks also as for the traffic heading my way I dont mind it Ive actually been around for a while helping and setting up its just Ive been away from the forum but if PPl need to conatct me you can PM me or email me @ [email protected]



dkcs said:


> Zero flex bot has a nice interface and does automatic token refreshing but they need access to your Amazon email and password and they store those on their end. Zero Flex users have reported receiving the email and the email specifically talks about allowing third parties to access your account. I believe the only safe method to use is the proxy script.


Yup see the issue with selling a service open to anyone buying it is that amazon can buy it just to get the IP ranges they use then filter users grabbing block from those IPs this is why I didnt make a website and keep a big range of IPs and everyone I host comes from a rack I own and with each person getting there own Dedi IP it will be alot harder for them to IP filter my users servers

Edit: also another way zero flex bot user are getting detected 
I guessing there using Window servers to setup and android EMU "Theres an anti for that" to auto token refresh alongside a script setup as the main bot prob a hand full of linux base servers that load balance based on demand all they would have to do is buy the service and recorded where the request came from and with there only being a few IPs they use you can see how easy it would be to flag all users using there service. Let me also say I dont know how many IPs there using but if there users are getting flagged Im sure its only a hand full


----------



## dkcs

Yep, good idea. Everyone I've been installing have been placed on Amazon EC2 servers with only a single user per server with an elastic IP. To resell this and be profitable you would need to charge about a $100 per month per user since the server itself is at least $30 a month.

BTW, please no more messages to me about installs! I have way to long of a backlog at the moment and this is only going to make it worse. As it stands I'm spending 2-3 hours a day just answering questions for free. I enjoy doing the set ups but I just can't support anymore users and with the moves Amazon took today I'm just going to fall much further behind with new requests coming in. If I sent you a response that I will get you set up then I will do it still but it is going to be a few weeks right now.

I suggest emailing [email protected] as her rates are reasonable and I believe the proxy method is still safe.


----------



## Benzri

Tippyshot said:


> repetitouch is in there too along with looking for the processes and apk names there also looking for API usage of screen cap "This is why you can screen cap now they need to unlock it to scan for it" also there is a huge list of MD5s for apks for matching to get around this maybe you could modify an frep this will change the md5 and process name but the api usage there watching is prob a bigger issue I would remove all marco apks for the moment If you still like working for flex Also Ill check for tasker after I finish setup for this last person


wheres the code ypur refering to? would ypu post it on this forum please?


----------



## Tippyshot

Benzri said:


> wheres the code ypur refering to? would ypu post it on this forum please?


you can pull it yourself from the flex app using something like IDA


----------



## Benzri

Tippyshot said:


> you can pull it yourself from the flex app using something like IDA


i think ur making shit up


----------



## Tippyshot

Benzri said:


> i think ur making shit up


lol ok prove me wrong then please better yet get on TV and ill show you pentesting 101


----------



## Benzri

Tippyshot said:


> lol ok prove me wrong then please better yet get on TV and ill show you pentesting 101


I just asked you kindly and nicely, if you already found the detection code could you please repost it here so we and smarter people on here like dkcs can inspect it, it would help us all out


----------



## Tippyshot

Benzri said:


> i think ur making shit up










oh damn is that the source of the newest flex app Whattttttttttttt 2966 lines of files now does it makes sense to post the code there using that most wont understand or to post what there doing and how you can look it up yourself? you please tell me



Benzri said:


> I just asked you kindly and nicely, if you already found the detection code could you please repost it here so we and smarter people on here like dkcs can inspect it, it would help us all out


dkcs already PM'ed me and asked how to look into the code and I told him and im not trying to be mean but you can here saying im lying without anything backing it up lol



Benzri said:


> I just asked you kindly and nicely, if you already found the detection code could you please repost it here so we and smarter people on here like dkcs can inspect it, it would help us all out


Also one more thing I gave a way to defeat this protection just by modifying you own copy of say frep rename the file and process when you do this and rebuild it will give you a new MD5 hash the only problem is they watch APIs called to for macros and screen CAPtures which is what would need a work around PS didn't mean to be mean


----------



## padape

Im kinda late to the conversation, but just want to know if using things like Nox with its integrated touch is part too of the email Amazon sent? 
And yes, Ill need to learn how to have this proxy server.


----------



## Tippyshot

padape said:


> Im kinda late to the conversation, but just want to know if using things like Nox with its integrated touch is part too of the email Amazon sent?
> And yes, Ill need to learn how to have this proxy server.


Yes emu is detected


----------



## padape

Thanks. 
So the only option we have now is the proxy server right?


----------



## Tippyshot

padape said:


> Thanks.
> So the only option we have now is the proxy server right?


Yes atm just make sure if you buy it from someone that the ipranges are unique and each user is on a dedi IP or buy your own and set it up privately


----------



## marsmaple

Stellar work, Amazon. You just gave more business to block sellers like tippyshot.


----------



## padape

Tippyshot said:


> Yes atm just make sure if you buy it from someone that the ipranges are unique and each user is on a dedi IP or buy your own and set it up privately


Thanks again.


----------



## dkcs

Tippyshot said:


> oh damn is that the source of the newest flex app Whattttttttttttt 2966 lines of files now does it makes sense to post the code there using that most wont understand or to post what there doing and how you can look it up yourself? you please tell me
> 
> dkcs already PM'ed me and asked how to look into the code and I told him and im not trying to be mean but you can here saying im lying without anything backing it up lol
> 
> Also one more thing I gave a way to defeat this protection just by modifying you own copy of say frep rename the file and process when you do this and rebuild it will give you a new MD5 hash the only problem is they watch APIs called to for macros and screen CAPtures which is what would need a work around PS didn't mean to be mean


Yep, I did inquire with TippyShot which tool to use in disassembling the Flex app and she responded right away. I have disassembled the app but have not had any chance to really go through the code as it is quite complex and I'm not a master with Java (and decompiled Java byte code is not the easiest thing to reconstruct or inspect), plus the general lack of time available from doing installs. The decompiled Flex app consists of over 19,000 files so that can give you a little idea of what is involved in breaking it down and analyzing it.

I would believe the prudent thing to do at this point is heed the advice given here and keep all of those programs uninstalled unless you want to test if Amazon will really deactivate you and ban your account.



Tippyshot said:


> Yes atm just make sure if you buy it from someone that the ipranges are unique and each user is on a dedi IP or buy your own and set it up privately


I lol every time I set one up on an Amazon EC2. Again good advice. Every server install I do is on an individual elastic ip address and the ip address can be changed in one minute whenever needed, 10x a day if one wants to even. I really doubt Amazon is going to ban one of their own ip ranges but a private server might protect the data a little better. I would think if Amazon had an issue with one of their own servers pinging the Flex server they would just shut the instance down.


----------



## BlockGrabber

dkcs said:


> Always a smart move to make a major change like this right before the holiday shopping season... I've turned down 16+ blocks in LA tonight manually that have my block grabber stuck in a loop so now they have multiple shifts not being fulfilled. Way to go Amazon!
> 
> And now the reserved offers are coming in...


I didn't implement it here, but it is easy to send a reject offer for requests that you filter out and don't want. This prevents them from clogging up the script which normally would keep processing them over and over until someone takes them. It uses the same format as the accept url except this url ends with /RejectOffer

---

Oddly enough, even I didn't get this latest email - at least not yet. Although, I don't think I ever used a macro app to actually accept a block. I've used the proxy system for a long time.

Sometimes I refresh the token manually. Sometimes, I use frep to refresh the token.

From the sound of it, Amazon may be going after those using macro programs on the device when the macro actually accepts the block. Perhaps there's a threshold of how much use triggers the warning. So doing it only at certain key times perhaps goes under the radar.

It's hard say about zero flex since I'm not sure exactly how they're implementing the login on their side. If they're using shared ips and using the same device info all the time for multiple accounts, that could be a problem.

In any case, I expect to one day be deactivated. Although at the rate it's going, it might be from warehouse and routing incompetence that's not my fault rather than this. How many ways may Amazon deactivate thee? Let me count the ways...


----------



## DrJamesCr0

Tippyshot said:


> Yes atm just make sure if you buy it from someone that the ipranges are unique and each user is on a dedi IP or buy your own and set it up privately


Do you think the iOS built in macro system is safe?


----------



## Tippyshot

DrJamesCr0 said:


> Do you think the iOS built in macro system is safe?





DrJamesCr0 said:


> Do you think the iOS built in macro system is safe?


No its not IOS forces you to use apples calls for marcos unlike android theres only a few opts stay away from marcos for now


----------



## BlockGrabber

dkcs said:


> Yep, I did inquire with TippyShot which tool to use in disassembling the Flex app and she responded right away. I have disassembled the app but have not had any chance to really go through the code as it is quite complex and I'm not a master with Java (and decompiled Java byte code is not the easiest thing to reconstruct or inspect), plus the general lack of time available from doing installs. The decompiled Flex app consists of over 19,000 files so that can give you a little idea of what is involved in breaking it down and analyzing it.
> 
> I would believe the prudent thing to do at this point is heed the advice given here and keep all of those programs uninstalled unless you want to test if Amazon will really deactivate you and ban your account.
> 
> I lol every time I set one up on an Amazon EC2. Again good advice. Every server install I do is on an individual elastic ip address and the ip address can be changed in one minute whenever needed, 10x a day if one wants to even. I really doubt Amazon is going to ban one of their own ip ranges but a private server might protect the data a little better. I would think if Amazon had an issue with one of their own servers pinging the Flex server they would just shut the instance down.


Here's an interesting thought on the proxy setup. If you use an amazon server and have control over it and the source code, is there really even a third party?


----------



## dkcs

BlockGrabber said:


> I didn't implement it here, but it is easy to send a reject offer for requests that you filter out and don't want. This prevents them from clogging up the script which normally would keep processing them over and over until someone takes them. It uses the same format as the accept url except this url ends with /RejectOffer
> 
> ---
> 
> Oddly enough, even I didn't get this latest email - at least not yet. Although, I don't think I ever used a macro app to actually accept a block. I've used the proxy system for a long time.
> 
> Sometimes I refresh the token manually. Sometimes, I use frep to refresh the token.
> 
> From the sound of it, Amazon may be going after those using macro programs on the device when the macro actually accepts the block. Perhaps there's a threshold of how much use triggers the warning. So doing it only at certain key times perhaps goes under the radar.
> 
> It's hard say about zero flex since I'm not sure exactly how they're implementing the login on their side. If they're using shared ips and using the same device info all the time for multiple accounts, that could be a problem.
> 
> In any case, I expect to one day be deactivated. Although at the rate it's going, it might be from warehouse and routing incompetence that's not my fault rather than this. How many ways may Amazon deactivate thee? Let me count the ways...


Thanks for the info, I will have to set up the reject offer. Since they merged my warehouse with Santa Monica I often see UCA3 blocks sit there untaken since no one wants to work that hell hole.


----------



## kmatt

BlockGrabber said:


> Here's an interesting thought on the proxy setup. If you use an amazon server and have control over it and the source code, is there really even a third party?


The server would be the third party. Doesn't matter as they can make up rules as they go. We are all free agents playing their sick game.


----------



## Christopher D

BlockGrabber said:


> Here's an interesting thought on the proxy setup. If you use an amazon server and have control over it and the source code, is there really even a third party?





Christopher D said:


> I'm going to take a look at the contract, if I'm not actually sharing my credentials with a third party, I really dont think I'm violating anything. Even the server I'm running the script on is their own, unless their AWS is considered a third party to AMZL.


Was kind of thinking the same thing, but I'm sure they wont give you the opportunity to argue about it, just ban you and that'd be the end.


----------



## dkcs

BlockGrabber said:


> Here's an interesting thought on the proxy setup. If you use an amazon server and have control over it and the source code, is there a third party?


Exactly. I got into an argument with someone elsewhere about this but they gave up. The last time I checked AWS was still part of Amazon.

Even if Amazon saw a large amount of data pinging their own Flex server for all they know it could be from an internal testing team. The servers I use are literally in the same data center as the Flex server.



kmatt said:


> The server would be the third party. Doesn't matter as they can make up rules as they go. We are all free agents playing their sick game.


In contract law, a party to a contract has to be a person of natural being (I'm not a lawyer but like to pretend to be one at times) and therefore a computer can not be a contract to a party.

Now, any lawyer can argue any fact and Amazon has unlimited money to do so but the fact remains that the owner of the server (Amazon) is the party in the contract and not the server itself.


----------



## Idoardi

I have been missing all the fun in here, i last use the server 3 days ago, and didnt receive the warning, however know 2 who received it, definitly becase of the auto touch apps, BUT 3 days ago i was just unable to sign in only from one phone.

Futhermore, seens like a lot of blocks have been realese or the ppl got scared or becase of some services get down, them more blocks were show up. here have been blocks in clearance at this moment!!


----------



## dkcs

In LA it definitely got easier to manually accept blocks for now. If I didn't need to accept a certain type of delivery I wouldn't even need to run a proxy bot.

I believe Amazon is now checking the agent-header to see if it matches the physical hardware. I've gotten a few reports from people on the upcoming 8.0.74 release that they aren't getting offers until the agent-header is matched to their actual physical hardware.


----------



## BlockGrabber

If anything it’s getting tougher for me. Somebody is even out grabbing my grabber. And I do about 100 checks per second right now. The gloves are coming off. Man alive, fighting to the death in the nanoseconds for the chance to drive around at $18 - 25 per hour including tips.


----------



## kmatt

BlockGrabber said:


> If anything it's getting tougher for me. Somebody is even out grabbing my grabber. And I do about 100 checks per second right now. The gloves are coming off. Man alive, fighting to the death in the nanoseconds for the chance to drive around at $18 - 25 per hour including tips.


To be fair you gave all these "professional" services free advertising with this thread.


----------



## BlockGrabber

kmatt said:


> To be fair you gave all these "professional" services free advertising with this thread.


I wonder what would happen if someone like Amazon or Uber glorified working with an app at fast food restaurants like they basically have done with taxi driving and couriers.


----------



## kmatt

BlockGrabber said:


> I wonder what would happen if someone like Amazon or Uber glorified working with an app at fast food restaurants like they basically have done with taxi driving and couriers.


Amazon made it an addictive game that competitive people like to play. Bloody brilliant on Amazon's part.


----------



## Movaldriver

I call it my slot machine


----------



## dkcs

BlockGrabber said:


> If anything it's getting tougher for me. Somebody is even out grabbing my grabber. And I do about 100 checks per second right now. The gloves are coming off. Man alive, fighting to the death in the nanoseconds for the chance to drive around at $18 - 25 per hour including tips.


I feel lesser now at 40 cps. I'm actually finding on my vps the problem is I'm limited by the allocated network bandwidth more than the cpu power. I guess I will need to start paying $4 an hour to keep up with the big boys on a 10G connection. At what point does this become a massive random ddos of the Flex server?



BlockGrabber said:


> I wonder what would happen if someone like Amazon or Uber glorified working with an app at fast food restaurants like they basically have done with taxi driving and couriers.


I foresee a collapse in the hourly rates for the restaurant deliveries now that Amazon is tying in with a company (Olo) that provides online ordering integration to over 200 restaurants including fast food outlets. People are not going to tip you $5 - $7 to deliver a big mac or a Chipolte burrito to their front door. Our costs are going to stay the same to deliver the food while the price of the average order is going to plummet bringing down our tips with it.

http://www.delish.com/food-news/news/a55722/amazon-fast-food-delivery/


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

The electronic version of Battle Bots.


----------



## Linuxprp

Can anyone help my I have it working the output shows the block but dosent accept it I have everything install as you showed you mention to use the original script here with no filter does this work


----------



## Idoardi

Linuxprp said:


> Can anyone help my I have it working the output shows the block but dosent accept it I have everything install as you showed you mention to use the original script here with no filter does this work


You should check if your trying grab multiple blocks at once


----------



## Basmati

Linuxprp said:


> Can anyone help my I have it working the output shows the block but dosent accept it I have everything install as you showed you mention to use the original script here with no filter does this work


You are in Miami. Chances are it is accepting but just misses because there are so many people running this and buying blocks here. I run this script and miss over 95% of the time in Miami.


----------



## Linuxprp

The output dosent come out like I accepted it

Can someone send me a working script please the updated version



Idoardi said:


> You should check if your trying grab multiple blocks at once


How can I check that Is it bad to try to grab more then 1 block and how can I make it grab just 1 block


----------



## dkcs

The first original script posted here still works fine. You just need to change a few things as you add features on.

Don't worry about running anything but the basic script first then worry about doing the added features like filtering once you have the basics working.

If you are not seeing offers at all (nothing in foundblocks.txt) than you need to check your user-agent header and update that to match the user-agent listed in your proxy.out file. The agent needs to be updated in copies of getlast.bat and checkblocks.bat.

Miami is a different animal. Big time hardware needs to be used to effectively get blocks that you want to work in that area...


----------



## Linuxprp

dkcs said:


> The first original script posted here still works fine. You just need to change a few things as you add features on.
> 
> Don't worry about running anything but the basic script first then worry about doing the added features like filtering once you have the basics working.
> 
> If you are not seeing offers at all (nothing in foundblocks.txt) than you need to check your user-agent header and update that to match the user-agent listed in your proxy.out file. The agent needs to be updated in copies of getlast.bat and checkblocks.bat.
> 
> Miami is a different animal. Big time hardware needs to be used to effective get consistent blocks that you want to work in that area...


The error I'm getting I don't know why.... I haven't change the offer id also do I need to get a offer id for each block I want to get of one will grab all kind of hours?


----------



## dkcs

You need to go back and start with blockgrabbers original basic script. I start all of my installs with it and then add on features for each person to match their needs/desires. Once you have that working then move on to filtering and time delays. Just make sure you don't accidentally accept a block you can't work. I tend to do most of my setups overnight when the warehouses are closed as a safety backup.


----------



## Linuxprp

I have the original script but i get thst error there


----------



## Vmiyoshi

I'm on step 3. 
On my iPhone, I go to "mitm.it" to get the certificate
When I have the proxy server turned on in the wifi settings the page doesn't load.
When I turn it off, I got - "If you can see this, traffic is not passing through mitmproxy."
I think my Proxy server isn't working properly. 
I have it turned on
I get "screen: no process found" which I read is normal.


----------



## Linuxprp

Does anyone know how to speed up the script refresh time


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Vmiyoshi said:


> I'm on step 3.
> On my iPhone, I go to "mitm.it" to get the certificate
> When I have the proxy server turned on in the wifi settings the page doesn't load.
> When I turn it off, I got - "If you can see this, traffic is not passing through mitmproxy."
> I think my Proxy server isn't working properly.
> I have it turned on
> I get "screen: no process found" which I read is normal.


I figured out, I gave my proxy a different port number, which didn't work for some reason.
I changed it to 8080, both on my console and on the phone.
I guess I will deal with that later
All is good now!


----------



## d0n

Lol, the haxs on this thread.

Be careful what you paste as a script without knowing what it does.



Code:


javascript: document.body.contentEditable = 'true'; document.designMode = 'on'; void 0

Seems to have solved all of my problems by pasting it on my browser.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

_/home/proxy# *systemctl enable incron.service*_

_Synchronizing state of incron.service with SysV init with /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install..._
_Executing /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install enable incron_
_perl: warning: Setting locale failed._
_perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:_
_ LANGUAGE = (unset),_
_ LC_ALL = (unset),_
_ LANG = "en_GB.UTF-8"_
_ are supported and installed on your system._
_perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C")._
_perl: warning: Setting locale failed._
_perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:_
_ LANGUAGE = (unset),_
_ LC_ALL = (unset),_
_ LANG = "en_GB.UTF-8"_
_ are supported and installed on your system._
_perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C")._

Is this normal?


----------



## d0n

Vmiyoshi said:


> _/home/proxy# *systemctl enable incron.service*_
> 
> _Synchronizing state of incron.service with SysV init with /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install..._
> _Executing /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install enable incron_
> _perl: warning: Setting locale failed._
> _perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:_
> _ LANGUAGE = (unset),_
> _ LC_ALL = (unset),_
> _ LANG = "en_GB.UTF-8"_
> _ are supported and installed on your system._
> _perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C")._
> _perl: warning: Setting locale failed._
> _perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:_
> _ LANGUAGE = (unset),_
> _ LC_ALL = (unset),_
> _ LANG = "en_GB.UTF-8"_
> _ are supported and installed on your system._
> _perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C")._
> 
> Is this normal?


Change your language and locale?


----------



## Vmiyoshi

d0n said:


> Change your language and locale?


yeah I fixed that by running the following commands: 
*locale-gen en_US en_US.UTF-8 hu_HU hu_HU.UTF-8
dpkg-reconfigure locales
*
now I'm gettng this when I try to edit the "incron.allow" file

/home/proxy# *edit /etc/incron.allow*

_perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
LANGUAGE = (unset),
LC_ALL = (unset),
LANG = "en_GB.UTF-8"
are supported and installed on your system.
perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
Unescaped left brace in regex is deprecated, passed through in regex; marked by <-- HERE in m/%{ <-- HERE (.*?)}/ at /usr/bin/edit line 528.
Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "inode/x-empty"_


----------



## d0n

Vmiyoshi said:


> yeah I fixed that by running the following commands:
> *locale-gen en_US en_US.UTF-8 hu_HU hu_HU.UTF-8
> dpkg-reconfigure locales
> *
> now I'm gettng this when I try to edit the "incron.allow" file
> 
> /home/proxy# *edit /etc/incron.allow*
> 
> _perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
> LANGUAGE = (unset),
> LC_ALL = (unset),
> LANG = "en_GB.UTF-8"
> are supported and installed on your system.
> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
> Unescaped left brace in regex is deprecated, passed through in regex; marked by <-- HERE in m/%{ <-- HERE (.*?)}/ at /usr/bin/edit line 528.
> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "inode/x-empty"_


You are looking for $LANG to set that value to override the rest but it seems you are changing the value in the wrong place.

Look for it in another place.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

I found that I had to logout and back in now I'm just getting -

_Unescaped left brace in regex is deprecated, passed through in regex; marked by <-- HERE in m/%{ <-- HERE (.*?)}/ at /usr/bin/edit line 528.
Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "inode/x-empty"_


----------



## d0n

Vmiyoshi said:


> I found that I had to logout and back in now I'm just getting -
> 
> _Unescaped left brace in regex is deprecated, passed through in regex; marked by <-- HERE in m/%{ <-- HERE (.*?)}/ at /usr/bin/edit line 528.
> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "inode/x-empty"_


Ah, always relog.

That bug is old, what debian distro?


----------



## Vmiyoshi

d0n said:


> Ah, always relog.
> 
> That bug is old, what debian distro?


Ubuntu

I think this is the real error - 
*Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "inode/x-empty"
*
because when I logged in as another user other than "root" I got a permissions error. 
I changed the permissions on the file "incron.allow" which resolved that, but then got the error above. 
so I thought to myself "that was dumb," re-logged in as "root" lol


----------



## d0n

Vmiyoshi said:


> Ubuntu
> 
> I think this is the real error -
> *Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "inode/x-empty"
> *
> because when I logged in as another user other than "root" I got a permissions error.
> I changed the permissions on the file "incron.allow" which resolved that, but then got the error above.
> so I thought to myself "that was dumb," re-logged in as "root" lol


Always cd it all the way.

IS that linux on a mac?


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Ubuntu is a Linux distro


----------



## d0n

Vmiyoshi said:


> Ubuntu is a Linux distro


Again, is that a linux on a mac.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

d0n said:


> Again, is that a linux on a mac.


No, it's a verison of linux (maybe I'm just not understanding what you mean)
Mac is a Unix operating system, simular, but still differnet.

I was able to move past this part, I just edited the file on my Mac using Filezilla. 
Now I see the three files with information in them after checking for blocks on my iPhone. 
_*amazon-token.txt
session-token.txt
flex-id.txt *_


----------



## d0n

Vmiyoshi said:


> No, it's a verison of linux (maybe I'm just not understanding what you mean)
> Mac is a Unix operating system, simular, but still differnet.
> 
> I was able to move past this part, I just edited the file on my Mac using Filezilla.
> Now I see the three files with information in them after checking for blocks on my iPhone.
> _*amazon-token.txt
> session-token.txt
> flex-id.txt *_


Mac comes with OSX which is based on BSD like windows is base off DOS, mac does not come with linux.

So I asked you is you are running linux on a mac or any mac product that includes an iphone.

Your error is because of it.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

d0n said:


> Mac comes with OSX which is based on BSD like windows is base off DOS, mac does not come with Linux.
> 
> So I asked you is you are running Linux on a mac or any mac product that includes an iPhone.
> 
> Your error is because of it.


ok, now we are speaking the same language...lol
yeah I was... using the terminal app on my MacBook running MacOS Version 10.13
connected using SSH
Sorry about that, I was like... "what is he talking about" lol
Anyway, I just updated the file directly in FileZilla, which resolved it. 
Now I'm moving up, but before I start the grabbing process, I noticed my WH wasn't in the proxy.out. 
I think this is normal because in my area we have 3 WH, the app will show offers from.

I have some questions regarding the issues people have come across recently. 
Is now a good time to insert my "device id"?
If so, how would I do that?

Or should I just keep following the steps, and worry about the customizing later?


----------



## Vmiyoshi

I'm looking at the user agent, and notice the format doesn't exactly match, does that matter at all?

*Proxy.out*
]91:10:User-Agent,73:iOS/11.0.1 (iPhone Darwin) Model/iPhone Platform/iPhone9,2 RabbitiOS/2.10,]
*getlast.bat*
'User-Agent: iOS/10.2.1 (iPhone Darwin) Model/iPhone Platform/iPhone6,1 RabbitiOS/2.0.141'


----------



## Tippyshot

Vmiyoshi said:


> I'm looking at the user agent, and notice the format doesn't exactly match, does that matter at all?
> 
> *Proxy.out*
> ]91:10:User-Agent,73:iOS/11.0.1 (iPhone Darwin) Model/iPhone Platform/iPhone9,2 RabbitiOS/2.10,]
> *getlast.bat*
> 'User-Agent: iOS/10.2.1 (iPhone Darwin) Model/iPhone Platform/iPhone6,1 RabbitiOS/2.0.141'


tbh users here say yes agents matter but they really don't blockgabber has seen this with me having an apple user agent with andorid and it working fine hell for shits and giggles ive sent windows firefox agent data and it works fine


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Tippyshot said:


> tbh users here say yes agents matter but they really don't blockgabber has seen this with me having an apple user agent with andorid and it working fine hell for shits and giggles ive sent windows firefox agent data and it works fine


no, I mean that it's different, and the format is different.
So, I was wondering if I should just replace the variables, or if the whole format should match.
But your saying not to worry about all that...lol
I thought the blockgrabber had some issues over the weekend, and it was fixed with an update.
I thought the update was updating the user-agent


----------



## reneagp

Basmati said:


> You are in Miami. Chances are it is accepting but just misses because there are so many people running this and buying blocks here. I run this script and miss over 95% of the time in Miami.


 hey bro, I would like a help from you, where can i contact you?


----------



## Tippyshot

Vmiyoshi said:


> no, I mean that it's different, and the format is different.
> So, I was wondering if I should just replace the variables, or if the whole format should match.
> But your saying not to worry about all that...lol
> I thought the blockgrabber had some issues over the weekend, and it was fixed with an update.
> I thought the update was updating the user-agent


the update was to fix offer id Var changing 
but if your seeing this 'User-Agent: iOS/10.2.1 (iPhone Darwin) Model/iPhone Platform/iPhone6,1 RabbitiOS/2.0.141'
in your get last the format is fine yes I get your not matching your proxy out and the reason your not matching is because you are using the script posted here that has -H 'User-Agent: iOS/10.2.1 (iPhone Darwin) Model/iPhone Platform/iPhone6,1 RabbitiOS/2.0.141'
hardcoded yes you can change it here ive done it for you 
-H 'User-Agent: iOS/11.0.1 (iPhone Darwin) Model/iPhone Platform/iPhone9,2 RabbitiOS/2.10'
will it matter no not at all will it help your OCD maybe


----------



## dkcs

You can filter for one or multiple specific block types, I've posted a way on here before that uses the new hashed offerId. I do it myself here because we had two Prime Now warehouses combine but maintained separate warehouse id's.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Tippyshot said:


> the update was to fix offer id Var changing
> but if your seeing this 'User-Agent: iOS/10.2.1 (iPhone Darwin) Model/iPhone Platform/iPhone6,1 RabbitiOS/2.0.141'
> in your get last the format is fine yes I get your not matching your proxy out and the reason your not matching is because you are using the script posted here that has -H 'User-Agent: iOS/10.2.1 (iPhone Darwin) Model/iPhone Platform/iPhone6,1 RabbitiOS/2.0.141'
> hardcoded yes you can change it here ive done it for you
> -H 'User-Agent: iOS/11.0.1 (iPhone Darwin) Model/iPhone Platform/iPhone9,2 RabbitiOS/2.10'
> will it matter no not at all will it help your OCD maybe


Thank you Tippyshot - I'm going to leave it alone right now (not OCD...lol), as my blockgrabber is working at the moment.

Question,
Does anyone have an example flexalert.php they can send me?
I have been doing a lot of research online, reading, looking at video's but no one explains how to update the fields.
I know this is normally an easy task, but I'm easily confused when it comes to it. do I leave the "/' do I remove it?
The funny thing is I did something like this at work some years back. but the script was already built. All I had to do is change the email addresses...lol


----------



## pumpchasers

Whenever I run /home/proxy/doit.bat I get this

/home/proxy/doit.bat: line 1: killall: command not found
/home/proxy/doit.bat: line 2: screen: command not found

Is this normal?


----------



## Vmiyoshi

pumpchasers said:


> Whenever I run /home/proxy/doit.bat I get this
> 
> /home/proxy/doit.bat: line 1: killall: command not found
> /home/proxy/doit.bat: line 2: screen: command not found
> 
> Is this normal?


I think your running it wrong
go into the directory first

*cd /home/proxy*

then run the application
*./doit.bat*


----------



## pumpchasers

I get the same response with that as well.


----------



## Philt

pumpchasers said:


> Whenever I run /home/proxy/doit.bat I get this
> 
> /home/proxy/doit.bat: line 1: killall: command not found
> /home/proxy/doit.bat: line 2: screen: command not found
> 
> Is this normal?


you don't have the pkgs installed on your system.

apt-get install 
screen
psmisc


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Just like in "Blockgrabbers post back on page 7 (I think)...
I get an email notification only once when the script runs. 
he talks about crontab. How would I edit the crontab correctly so that it emails me every time? 
Not once a minute... because in testing I grabbed 2 blocks within 5 seconds


----------



## Philt

dkcs said:


> You can filter for one or multiple specific block types, I've posted a way on here before that uses the new hashed offerId. I do it myself here because we had two Prime Now warehouses combine but maintained separate warehouse id's.


Do you have the code that filters out specific warehouses and block lengths with the new hashed format?
I've tried all the variations that were posted and the only one that works is the original one that grabber posted. Even adding the block delay modification stops the script from accepting blocks.

Maybe filters can be implemented using the variables priceAmount and serviceAreaId to narrow down blocks?


----------



## iFlexAlot

"a) Download the two files attached to this post: proxy.tgz.zip and scripts.tgz.zip and put them in your VPS /home directory (using sftp for example)."

Where in the world would my VPS's home directory be located so that I can place these files within it?

I swear understanding women is less complicated then trying to setup up BlockGrabber's program! LOL


----------



## Tippyshot

iFlexAlot said:


> "a) Download the two files attached to this post: proxy.tgz.zip and scripts.tgz.zip and put them in your VPS /home directory (using sftp for example)."
> 
> Where in the world would my VPS's home directory be located so that I can place these files within it?
> 
> I swear understanding women is less complicated then trying to setup up BlockGrabber's program! LOL


its not that hard the first thing you see when you login is your root if you want the "home" dir cd home and if your in winscp its labeled home


----------



## dkcs

Philt said:


> Do you have the code that filters out specific warehouses and block lengths with the new hashed format?
> I've tried all the variations that were posted and the only one that works is the original one that grabber posted. Even adding the block delay modification stops the script from accepting blocks.
> 
> Maybe filters can be implemented using the variables priceAmount and serviceAreaId to narrow down blocks?


I grep priceAmount and startTime on my current version of the script to search for blocks only of a certain length or longer and to set a delay before accepting blocks. So if you want blocks only 2 hours or 4 hours or longer than you just check the offerPrice for the required dollar amount to be >=. You can also narrow it down to just accept blocks of a certain dollar amount so if you only want it to search for 3.5 hour blocks and 1 hour blocks only you could do that as well.

I just change BG's original script to grep through the foundblocks looking for the new hashed offerId for the blocks I want to accept.

Hopefully, amazon doesn't deprecate the block info to stop sending the legacy info. If they do that we only have the hashed offerId to search on but the info is still there to compare to previously found blocks so if you have a nice collection built up in your foundblocks.txt you can search through that to find what you want to accept or use it as a blind grabber.

The basic script here is still a solid foundation to build your own custom script on. BG and others have provided al the clues, just read a little and search through the thread and you will get what you want.


----------



## enigmaquip

for block length you could do (end time - start time)/3600 to get length in hrs


----------



## dkcs

Yeah, there is another script using

if [ $(((x / 3600000) % 2)) ]; then

to determine the delay function.

The problem is when you start loading up checking for features and variables the script starts to slow way down. If there isn't much competition in your market then you can add a bunch of code and go for a ton of features but in places like Miami the original BG blind script is about as fast as a script can go.


----------



## pumpchasers

Ok I got this /home/proxy# ./doit.bat
screen: no process found

So I go to my phone's wifi network settings and set my proxy host and port. However, I am unable to connect to any website after doing so.
This is the error I receive on Chrome
ERR_TUNNEL_CONNECTION_FAILED

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Vmiyoshi

pumpchasers said:


> Ok I got this /home/proxy# ./doit.bat
> screen: no process found
> 
> So I go to my phone's wifi network settings and set my proxy host and port. However, I am unable to connect to any website after doing so.
> This is the error I receive on Chrome
> ERR_TUNNEL_CONNECTION_FAILED
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


I had this issue as well. For one the "screen: no process found" is normal, just ignore it. 
The problem for me was the Port number. 
You have to make sure it matches in a few spots. 
1. Check the console of your Virtual Private Server provider (if you're using one) for the port settings. You should have opened one for the proxy. In my case, I'm using aws. 
If your server is @ the house, check your home router/firewall, and again make sure you open a Port
2. One your phone, make sure the address is the public IP of your server, also again make sure the port matches. 
3. the "doit.bat" (under /home/proxy) - If you view this file, you will notice the port number of 8080. So again you can change it if wish, but just make sure it matches in the other two spots.

I hope this helps...


----------



## pumpchasers

It does! Now does it matter which protocol I use? For example TCP, UDP, etc..

It does! Now does it matter which protocol I use? For example TCP, UDP, etc...


----------



## dkcs

Vmiyoshi said:


> I had this issue as well. For one the "screen: no process found" is normal, just ignore it.
> The problem for me was the Port number.
> You have to make sure it matches in a few spots.
> 1. Check the console of your Virtual Private Server provider (if you're using one) for the port settings. You should have opened one for the proxy. In my case, I'm using aws.
> If your server is @ the house, check your home router/firewall, and again make sure you open a Port
> 2. One your phone, make sure the address is the public IP of your server, also again make sure the port matches.
> 3. the "doit.bat" (under /home/proxy) - If you view this file, you will notice the port number of 8080. So again you can change it if wish, but just make sure it matches in the other two spots.
> 
> I hope this helps...


If using aws you also need to make sure and go into the remote management and open the port you are using for the vps otherwise you will be blocked on the aws side.


----------



## pumpchasers

I'm not sure what my issue could be. I opened the port and verified that all port numbers match. I am still unable to access the internet on my phone using the proxy.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

I couldn't get the Delay to work. 

I updated the getlast.bat in all three areas /source/1 and 2. 
Create the delaymmins.txt, and in the body of that file put "0"
I also made sure the permissions were correct.

At the end, I would see the block in the output, get notified - however, no block was grabbed.


----------



## Philt

dkcs said:


> I grep priceAmount and startTime on my current version of the script to search for blocks only of a certain length or longer and to set a delay before accepting blocks. So if you want blocks only 2 hours or 4 hours or longer than you just check the offerPrice for the required dollar amount to be >=. You can also narrow it down to just accept blocks of a certain dollar amount so if you only want it to search for 3.5 hour blocks and 1 hour blocks only you could do that as well.
> 
> I just change BG's original script to grep through the foundblocks looking for the new hashed offerId for the blocks I want to accept.
> 
> Hopefully, amazon doesn't deprecate the block info to stop sending the legacy info. If they do that we only have the hashed offerId to search on but the info is still there to compare to previously found blocks so if you have a nice collection built up in your foundblocks.txt you can search through that to find what you want to accept or use it as a blind grabber.
> 
> The basic script here is still a solid foundation to build your own custom script on. BG and others have provided al the clues, just read a little and search through the thread and you will get what you want.


Ha yea, after reading through the thread multiple times scripting is pretty confusing, at least when you don't have a foundation in programming.

Assuming that I am using the basic script:



Code:


tail -1 foundblocks.txt | jq '.offerList' | grep "offerId" | cut -f4 -d\" > lastoffer.txt
while read p; do
curl -s -H 'Host: flex-capacity-na.amazon.com' -H 'Cookie: session-token="'`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/session-token.txt`'"' -H 'x-amz-access-token: '`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/amazon-token.txt` -H 'x-flex-instance-id: '`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/flex-id.txt` -H 'Accept: */*' -H 'User-Agent: iOS/10.2.1 (iPhone Darwin) Model/iPhone Platform/iPhone6,1 RabbitiOS/2.0.141' -H 'Accept-Language: en-us' --compressed -H 'Content-Type: application/json' --data-binary '{"offerId":"'`echo -e $p | tr -d "\n"`'"}' 'https://flex-capacity-na.amazon.com/AcceptOffer' >> getlast.txt
done < lastoffer.txt

And I only want to accept blocks with these priceAmount and serviceAreaId variables from the foundblocks.txt:



Code:


rateInfo":{"currency":"USD","isSurge":false,"priceAmount":72,"projectedTips":0},"schedulingType":null,"serviceAreaId":"7"

How would the script look like? I having a bit of a problem figuring out where to insert these pieces of information in the script.
Also, as for user agent, how important is for it to be changed? I've read a couple pages back where people are receiving the email because of it?
I've tried replacing the user agent in checkblocks.bat and getlast.bat with the string from my proxy.out:



Code:


Dalvik/2.1.0 (Linux; U; Android 7.1.2; Nexus 5X Build/N2G48C) RabbitAndroid/3.0.8072.0

But that just seems to break the script so it sees offers but fails to accept blocks.


----------



## Tippyshot

Philt said:


> Ha yea, after reading through the thread multiple times scripting is pretty confusing, at least when you don't have a foundation in programming.
> 
> Assuming that I am using the basic script:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tail -1 foundblocks.txt | jq '.offerList' | grep "offerId" | cut -f4 -d\" > lastoffer.txt
> while read p; do
> curl -s -H 'Host: flex-capacity-na.amazon.com' -H 'Cookie: session-token="'`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/session-token.txt`'"' -H 'x-amz-access-token: '`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/amazon-token.txt` -H 'x-flex-instance-id: '`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/flex-id.txt` -H 'Accept: */*' -H 'User-Agent: iOS/10.2.1 (iPhone Darwin) Model/iPhone Platform/iPhone6,1 RabbitiOS/2.0.141' -H 'Accept-Language: en-us' --compressed -H 'Content-Type: application/json' --data-binary '{"offerId":"'`echo -e $p | tr -d "\n"`'"}' 'https://flex-capacity-na.amazon.com/AcceptOffer' >> getlast.txt
> done < lastoffer.txt
> 
> And I only want to accept blocks with these priceAmount and serviceAreaId variables from the foundblocks.txt:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> rateInfo":{"currency":"USD","isSurge":false,"priceAmount":72,"projectedTips":0},"schedulingType":null,"serviceAreaId":"7"
> 
> How would the script look like? I having a bit of a problem figuring out where to insert these pieces of information in the script.
> Also, as for user agent, how important is for it to be changed? I've read a couple pages back where people are receiving the email because of it?
> I've tried replacing the user agent in checkblocks.bat and getlast.bat with the string from my proxy.out:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Dalvik/2.1.0 (Linux; U; Android 7.1.2; Nexus 5X Build/N2G48C) RabbitAndroid/3.0.8072.0
> 
> But that just seems to break the script so it sees offers but fails to accept blocks.


didn't read all of it but no one got and email over User-Agent that dosent matter but pm me if you need more help or email me


----------



## reneagp

hello there if someone here could help me i will apreciate it 
thank you

one of the first error that i made was seting up my server with centos, them i realize that this tut where made for ubuntu.
i had to arrange a new server with Ubuntu 15.10 and thats where i am now.

also in the tut it is not very explicit where to and how to do some stuff, for example the mitmproxy file that there is where i am right now that im not almost sure if i get the right file.
i download it from : githubocom/mitmproxy/mitmproxy/releases
tha name of the file was mitmproxy-2.0.2-linux.tar.gz
ofcourse the file i upload it, and extratected it with tar xvf mitmproxy-2.0.2-linux.tar.gz, and them 3 file showed up
mitmproxy
mitmweb
mitmdump
and there is where i am stucked, because i had no reponse from the server that the program is installed

i already tryed it the way you told me.

ex:

$ sudo apt-get install mitmproxy
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
E: Unable to locate package mitmproxy

$ sudo apt-get update mitmproxy
E: The update command takes no arguments

$ sudo apt-get install mitmproxy
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
E: Unable to locate package mitmproxy

$ sudo apt-get update mitmproxy
E: The update command takes no arguments
sudo apt-get install mitmproxy
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
E: Unable to locate package mitmproxy

$ sudo apt-get update mitmproxy
E: The update command takes no arguments

$ apt install mitmproxy
E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?

$ apt-get install mitmproxy
E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?


----------



## dkcs

Philt said:


> Ha yea, after reading through the thread multiple times scripting is pretty confusing, at least when you don't have a foundation in programming.
> 
> Assuming that I am using the basic script:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tail -1 foundblocks.txt | jq '.offerList' | grep "offerId" | cut -f4 -d\" > lastoffer.txt
> while read p; do
> curl -s -H 'Host: flex-capacity-na.amazon.com' -H 'Cookie: session-token="'`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/session-token.txt`'"' -H 'x-amz-access-token: '`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/amazon-token.txt` -H 'x-flex-instance-id: '`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/flex-id.txt` -H 'Accept: */*' -H 'User-Agent: iOS/10.2.1 (iPhone Darwin) Model/iPhone Platform/iPhone6,1 RabbitiOS/2.0.141' -H 'Accept-Language: en-us' --compressed -H 'Content-Type: application/json' --data-binary '{"offerId":"'`echo -e $p | tr -d "\n"`'"}' 'https://flex-capacity-na.amazon.com/AcceptOffer' >> getlast.txt
> done < lastoffer.txt
> 
> And I only want to accept blocks with these priceAmount and serviceAreaId variables from the foundblocks.txt:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> rateInfo":{"currency":"USD","isSurge":false,"priceAmount":72,"projectedTips":0},"schedulingType":null,"serviceAreaId":"7"
> 
> How would the script look like? I having a bit of a problem figuring out where to insert these pieces of information in the script.
> Also, as for user agent, how important is for it to be changed? I've read a couple pages back where people are receiving the email because of it?
> I've tried replacing the user agent in checkblocks.bat and getlast.bat with the string from my proxy.out:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Dalvik/2.1.0 (Linux; U; Android 7.1.2; Nexus 5X Build/N2G48C) RabbitAndroid/3.0.8072.0
> 
> But that just seems to break the script so it sees offers but fails to accept blocks.


If you are going to change the user-agent I would change it both in getlast.bat and checkblocks.bat. Amazon does collect this info and reports it back in their driver statistics. Use the grabber as a blind grabber and use grep to check for the partial header of the new hashed offerId. BlockGrabber has posted how to do something similar here before.

You can use jq to pull that info from the legacy info Amazon still sends. It does slow your grabber down if you search for a bunch of options. The basic grabber is still the fastest in picking up blocks.



reneagp said:


> hello there if someone here could help me i will apreciate it
> thank you
> 
> one of the first error that i made was seting up my server with centos, them i realize that this tut where made for ubuntu.
> i had to arrange a new server with Ubuntu 15.10 and thats where i am now.
> 
> also in the tut it is not very explicit where to and how to do some stuff, for example the mitmproxy file that there is where i am right now that im not almost sure if i get the right file.
> i download it from : githubocom/mitmproxy/mitmproxy/releases
> tha name of the file was mitmproxy-2.0.2-linux.tar.gz
> ofcourse the file i upload it, and extratected it with tar xvf mitmproxy-2.0.2-linux.tar.gz, and them 3 file showed up
> mitmproxy
> mitmweb
> mitmdump
> and there is where i am stucked, because i had no reponse from the server that the program is installed
> 
> i already tryed it the way you told me.
> 
> ex:
> 
> $ sudo apt-get install mitmproxy
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree... Done
> E: Unable to locate package mitmproxy
> 
> $ sudo apt-get update mitmproxy
> E: The update command takes no arguments
> 
> $ sudo apt-get install mitmproxy
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree... Done
> E: Unable to locate package mitmproxy
> 
> $ sudo apt-get update mitmproxy
> E: The update command takes no arguments
> sudo apt-get install mitmproxy
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree... Done
> E: Unable to locate package mitmproxy
> 
> $ sudo apt-get update mitmproxy
> E: The update command takes no arguments
> 
> $ apt install mitmproxy
> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
> 
> $ apt-get install mitmproxy
> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?


If you are having issues like this you should probably start with a fresh copy of 16.04 and make sure you are using root as the install instructions discuss.

It's going to be nearly impossible in Miami to get anything with this script running even on very expensive hardware near the flex server. I've tried...

There are simply way too many fast bots running in Miami so don't be disappointed when you find out that you aren't able to get want you want. It's not the fault of the script. I have people in other markets who can get 8 hours a day all day long with the script but Miami is a wash...


----------



## reneagp

dkcs said:


> If you are going to change the user-agent I would change it both in getlast.bat and checkblocks.bat. Amazon does collect this info and reports it back in their driver statistics. Use the grabber as a blind grabber and use grep to check for the partial header of the new hashed offerId. BlockGrabber has posted how to do something similar here before.
> 
> You can use jq to pull that info from the legacy info Amazon still sends. It does slow your grabber down if you search for a bunch of options. The basic grabber is still the fastest in picking up blocks.
> 
> If you are having issues like this you should probably start with a fresh copy of 16.04 and make sure you are using root as the install instructions discuss.
> 
> It's going to be nearly impossible in Miami to get anything with this script running even on very expensive hardware near the flex server. I've tried...
> 
> There are simply way too many fast bots running in Miami so don't be disappointed when you find out that you aren't able to get want you want. It's not the fault of the script, I have people in other markets who can get 8 hours a day all day long with the script but Miami is a wash...


ok, that one of the things that i would like to test, because im doing pretty good with my current method but there is always the BUT part, i need to test it, or al least find a faster way that im currently working.

i know for sure that there are some server scripts currently working and they are really fast even more than me.

but, as you may know amazon last week send an email to those who use thirdparty app to get the block and people using server bots dont have this problem.

Right now i purchase the server from godaddy and the web server that they gave me was and ubuntu 15.10


----------



## Ale90

Hello guys, my question its not about script.

When i open my amazon flex app and fill all my logging info it starts loading then app closes and say "unfortunately, amazon flex has stopped".

I already try reinstalling app, cleaning cache and dat but nothing, same problem.

Someone knows how to fix this? 
Amazon can ban an IP from a phone to block logging?

Thanks!


----------



## Tech Guy

Hello everybody!

First, I want to thank BlockGrabber for its detailed procedure and scripts provided, as well as all the forum users who contribute with opinions, comments and improvements.

I'm a newbie both here and with Flex program and these recent days I've tried to setup a VPS that I rented for me, just following the already mentioned procedure, however I'm facing these issues:

On Android 4.4.2 with official Flex app version 3.0.8072.0, using the mitm proxy doesn't work for fine me. After exploring some details, I think the main reason is that Flex app validates the certificate used when securing the communication with the Flex servers, by means of a technique named "ssl pinning" or "certificate pinning", then refusing to use the certificate installed by going to the web address mitm.it provided by my running proxy, because obviously it doesn't match the real certificate expected by the app. A sample error message mitmdump gives is this: "_Client Handshake failed. The client may not trust the proxy's certificate_". The first consequence of this is that I can't generate the "session-token.txt", "amazon-token.txt" and "flex-id.txt" files, which obviously are needed for the subsequent steps.
Flex app refuses to launch, or aborts its execution, when it detects a device with a modified environment (rooted device, SSL Unpinning applications installed, etc). At some moment I thought I bypassed the corresponding validations, but I was wrong.
Note: it was not possible for me to use WireShark to inspect the network traffic generated by Flex app in a readable format, mainly because it's encrypted and I didn't find a way to extract the temporary private encryption session key (SSL/TLS session key) used by such app to communicate with its servers. If someone knows a way to extract that private encryption session key of a running Android application, please let me know!

Also, I have these questions:

Which Flex app versions for Android are known to work with BlockGrabber procedure?
How could I download or get Flex app for Android with versions older than 3.0.8072.0 ?
Does Flex app obliges people to update to a newer version? Or, quite contraty, could I keep using an older version if I manage to install one of them that works with the mitm proxy?
Do you know about blocking oneself user or VPS IP address due to failed attempts like mine?
That's all for now!

I'll be very happy to read your answers, comments, suggestions and corrections.

Thank you!


----------



## dkcs

For Android I've used packet capture with success before. It uses a mitm to decode ssl. 

The script works fine without issue on 3.0.8072.0. It could be a conflict with your Android version and the certificate. Anyway to update to a newer Android version or try it on another phone?


----------



## Tippyshot

dkcs said:


> For Android I've used packet capture with success before. It uses a mitm to decode ssl.
> 
> The script works fine without issue on 3.0.8072.0. It could be a conflict with your Android version and the certificate. Anyway to update to a newer Android version or try it on another phone?


its the way the cert is installing something there is wrong his version of android is fine 
if you can use a newer phone do so if not check a different site using ssl if it doesn't work your cert isnt installed



Tech Guy said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> First, I want to thank BlockGrabber for its detailed procedure and scripts provided, as well as all the forum users who contribute with opinions, comments and improvements.
> 
> I'm a newbie both here and with Flex program and these recent days I've tried to setup a VPS that I rented for me, just following the already mentioned procedure, however I'm facing these issues:
> 
> On Android 4.4.2 with official Flex app version 3.0.8072.0, using the mitm proxy doesn't work for fine me. After exploring some details, I think the main reason is that Flex app validates the certificate used when securing the communication with the Flex servers, by means of a technique named "ssl pinning" or "certificate pinning", then refusing to use the certificate installed by going to the web address mitm.it provided by my running proxy, because obviously it doesn't match the real certificate expected by the app. A sample error message mitmdump gives is this: "_Client Handshake failed. The client may not trust the proxy's certificate_". The first consequence of this is that I can't generate the "session-token.txt", "amazon-token.txt" and "flex-id.txt" files, which obviously are needed for the subsequent steps.
> Flex app refuses to launch, or aborts its execution, when it detects a device with a modified environment (rooted device, SSL Unpinning applications installed, etc). At some moment I thought I bypassed the corresponding validations, but I was wrong.
> Note: it was not possible for me to use WireShark to inspect the network traffic generated by Flex app in a readable format, mainly because it's encrypted and I didn't find a way to extract the temporary private encryption session key (SSL/TLS session key) used by such app to communicate with its servers. If someone knows a way to extract that private encryption session key of a running Android application, please let me know!
> 
> Also, I have these questions:
> 
> Which Flex app versions for Android are known to work with BlockGrabber procedure?
> How could I download or get Flex app for Android with versions older than 3.0.8072.0 ?
> Does Flex app obliges people to update to a newer version? Or, quite contraty, could I keep using an older version if I manage to install one of them that works with the mitm proxy?
> Do you know about blocking oneself user or VPS IP address due to failed attempts like mine?
> That's all for now!
> 
> I'll be very happy to read your answers, comments, suggestions and corrections.
> 
> Thank you!


Your kinda over thinking things lol all thats happening is the cert is not installing right this has happened to a few setups ive done but the issue is they had flex open before doing the cert set up etc close all apps turn your phone off start the proxy download the cert name it what ever you want then login to flex if you dont get the pop up to name it then its not installing so try a new browser to install



reneagp said:


> hello there if someone here could help me i will apreciate it
> thank you
> 
> one of the first error that i made was seting up my server with centos, them i realize that this tut where made for ubuntu.
> i had to arrange a new server with Ubuntu 15.10 and thats where i am now.
> 
> also in the tut it is not very explicit where to and how to do some stuff, for example the mitmproxy file that there is where i am right now that im not almost sure if i get the right file.
> i download it from : githubocom/mitmproxy/mitmproxy/releases
> tha name of the file was mitmproxy-2.0.2-linux.tar.gz
> ofcourse the file i upload it, and extratected it with tar xvf mitmproxy-2.0.2-linux.tar.gz, and them 3 file showed up
> mitmproxy
> mitmweb
> mitmdump
> and there is where i am stucked, because i had no reponse from the server that the program is installed
> 
> i already tryed it the way you told me.
> 
> ex:
> 
> $ sudo apt-get install mitmproxy
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree... Done
> E: Unable to locate package mitmproxy
> 
> $ sudo apt-get update mitmproxy
> E: The update command takes no arguments
> 
> $ sudo apt-get install mitmproxy
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree... Done
> E: Unable to locate package mitmproxy
> 
> $ sudo apt-get update mitmproxy
> E: The update command takes no arguments
> sudo apt-get install mitmproxy
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree... Done
> E: Unable to locate package mitmproxy
> 
> $ sudo apt-get update mitmproxy
> E: The update command takes no arguments
> 
> $ apt install mitmproxy
> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
> 
> $ apt-get install mitmproxy
> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?


READ your error codes! it tells you the issues
$ sudo apt-get install mitmproxy <--- thats right
Reading package lists... Done 
Building dependency tree... Done
E: Unable to locate package mitmproxy <---- the error its saying it cant find the package you update aptget 
$ sudo apt-get update mitmproxy
E: The update command takes no arguments <--- the error The update command takes no arguments you have the right idea but to update aptget 
just do this

sudo apt-get update

then
sudo apt-get install mitmproxy

then hit y 
and boom your done just take your time and read what the server tells you



Ale90 said:


> Hello guys, my question its not about script.
> 
> When i open my amazon flex app and fill all my logging info it starts loading then app closes and say "unfortunately, amazon flex has stopped".
> 
> I already try reinstalling app, cleaning cache and dat but nothing, same problem.
> 
> Someone knows how to fix this?
> Amazon can ban an IP from a phone to block logging?
> 
> Thanks!


no they do firewall tho it dosent last long and just slows down the connection speed


----------



## Vmiyoshi

dkcs said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> tail -1 foundblocks.txt | jq '.offerList' | grep "offerId" | cut -f4 -d\" | grep -E 'AAAAAAAAAAXXX|AAAAAAAAAAXXX|AAAAAAAAAAXXX|AAAAAAAAAAXXX' > lastoffer.txt
> while read p; do
> delaymins=`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/delaymins.txt`
> offermins=`tail -1 foundblocks.txt | jq '.offerList' | grep "startTime" | cut -b18-27 | tail -1`
> offervar=$[offermins]
> delayvar=$[delaymins*60]
> nowvar=$(date +%s)
> comparevar=$[nowvar+delayvar]
> if (( offervar > comparevar )); then
> curl -s -H 'Host: flex-capacity-na.amazon.com' -H 'Cookie: session-token="'`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/session-token.txt`'"' -H 'x-amz-access-token: '`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/amazon-token.txt` -H 'x-flex-instance-id: '`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/flex-id.txt` -H 'Accept: */*' -H 'User-Agent: iOS/10.2.1 (iPhone Darwin) Model/iPhone Platform/iPhone6,1 RabbitiOS/2.0.141' -H 'Accept-Language: en-us' --compressed -H 'Content-Type: application/json' --data-binary '{"offerId":"'`echo -e $p | tr -d "\n"`'"}' 'https://flex-capacity-na.amazon.com/AcceptOffer' >> getlast.txt
> /usr/bin/php flexalert.php $offervar
> fi
> done < lastoffer.txt
> 
> This code will get the BlockGrabber script working again. You need to have some idea of how the script works to get this functioning since you need to go in and replace the warehouse block offers in the format of AAAAAAAAAAXXX with the actual block offerId Amazon is now using that you can find in your foundblocks.txt file. Be sure to save this as getlast.bat in the source directory and all other folders (e.g., /1/ /2/).
> 
> This is a modified version of the latest version of BlockGrabber's script with email/texting alert support.
> 
> I've tested this out for a few nights and it seems to work ok but there is no guarantee. Use it at your own risk...
> 
> The only non functioning item currently is it will report the wrong time for the block it captures when it emails/texts you.
> 
> Post any questions here.


When I'm looking at my "foundblocks.txt"
I find that my "offerId" isn't always the same. Which I think is normal for everyone. Whats always the same in my case is "*AAAAAAAAAAH*"
So should my grep on this part of the file look like?



Code:


'AAAAAAAAAAH|AAAAAAAAAAH|AAAAAAAAAAH|AAAAAAAAAAH'[CODE]

The original "getlast.bat" has always worked for me, the newer one which added the delay code didn't.
After doing some further reading in this forum, I found that something changed (Amazon changing the offer Id, I'm guessing to this hashing format).
dkcs added a new version of that code, which I'm trying to understand, what should I be replacing with text from the "foundblocks.txt"
I'm sorry if I'm typing in circles.
My offer Id is sometimes the same, sometimes it's only the same in the first area (up into the first "/"). It's always completely different when the day changes. The only thing that's always the same in my case is "AAAAAAAAAAH"


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Vmiyoshi said:


> When I'm looking at my "foundblocks.txt"
> I find that my "offerId" isn't always the same. Which I think is normal for everyone. Whats always the same in my case is "*AAAAAAAAAAH*"
> So should my grep on this part of the file look like?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 'AAAAAAAAAAH|AAAAAAAAAAH|AAAAAAAAAAH|AAAAAAAAAAH'[CODE]
> 
> The original "getlast.bat" has always worked for me, the newer one which added the delay code didn't.
> After doing some further reading in this forum, I found that something changed (Amazon changing the offer Id, I'm guessing to this hashing format).
> dkcs added a new version of that code, which I'm trying to understand, what should I be replacing with text from the "foundblocks.txt"
> I'm sorry if I'm typing in circles.
> My offer Id is sometimes the same, sometimes it's only the same in the first area (up into the first "/"). It's always completely different when the day changes. The only thing that's always the same in my case is "AAAAAAAAAAH"


I changed it to just 'AAAAAAAAAAH' which appeared to resolve the problem


----------



## dkcs

Vmiyoshi said:


> I changed it to just 'AAAAAAAAAAH' which appeared to resolve the problem


You should just use the original blind grabber if you can take every type of block in your area. It will be faster. The more checks added to the grabber the slower it works. In some areas this is fine, the grabber will be fast enough depending on your server. In other areas you need to go lean to go fast. And in areas, like Miami, even that won't be enough and requires a unique setup to get blocks.

I was checking for a longer part of the hashed offerId and still do that for myself since I only work one type of block in my area and it isn't saturated with grabbers, yet. I try to configure each install to how much competition is in that area and what types of blocks the driver wants but it slows the script down so not every area can support greping for multiple offerId hashes.

That code I posted is outdated and probably not the greatest example of how to use grep, there are better ways to narrow down which types of blocks you want to accept now. Searching for just the first 10 A's and only the next character is pointless. Either search for a slightly longer hashed offerId to get the specific types of blocks you want or use the blind grabber if you want all the offer types n your area.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

dkcs said:


> You should just use the original blind grabber if you can take every type of block in your area. It will be faster. The more checks added to the grabber the slower it works. In some areas this is fine, the grabber will be fast enough depending on your server. In other areas you need to go lean to go fast. And in areas, like Miami, even that won't be enough and requires a unique setup to get blocks.
> 
> I was checking for a longer part of the hashed offerId and still do that for myself since I only work one type of block in my area and it isn't saturated with grabbers, yet. I try to configure each install to how much competition is in that area and what types of blocks the driver wants but it slows the script down so not every area can support greping for multiple offerId hashes.
> 
> That code I posted is outdated and probably not the greatest example of how to use grep, there are better ways to narrow down which types of blocks you want to accept now. Searching for just the first 10 A's and only the next character is pointless. Either search for a slightly longer hashed offerId to get the specific types of blocks you want or use the blind grabber if you want all the offer types n your area.


Doing this way was the only way the delay will work. I have it set to 0 for now, but I'm going to change it in the future.
The blind grabber doesn't have the Delay code. The updated one created by BlockGrabber wasn't working at all.
I get what your saying with grepping on "AAAAAAAA's" is the same as what the blind grabber was doing, but slower because it has to look for that text - however like you my market isn't saturated with grabbers, it almost seems like I'm the only one running it when I'm running it, because it grabs every block it sees (or at least it seems like that to me).
Back to my point about the Offer Id, when you dkcs talk about greping for the hash, and you use a Pipe in the middle, to I guess separate between different hash lines, it seems like your talking about the whole hash. The issue I see in my case, is the offer Id almost always is different. So in my mind it woudln't work.

I had been trying to get the custom notifications working for the better part of today with no luck. I can manually sent myself an email from the command. I get the email with the date time (always Dec. 31), the minutes just say "min"
However when the block catch is running, no notification at all. If I remove the new code from the Flexalert.php, it works perfectly.

I think I'm going to pause on this for now, my grabber is working, no features, but it works.
I have been working on this since Thursday afternoon, it's been consuming all of me...
I know you, and others who are more familiar with this setup have been pretty busy since the email came out last Monday. I also know I can be pretty annoying with all the question I'm asking. I have been working in technology fields in some fashion all my life. I did support back in my 20's - so I know the users that kind of know what they are doing are the worse ones, and currently thats me with this setup...lol
You guys should be paid for providing this kind of support.


----------



## dkcs

You can still find the variables needed to setup the delay time in the block offer sends. For now, the info you need is still there but just has moved around a little bit which causes the original delay function to not work without changes, similarly for the paging you need to change where it looks for the time info. Read up on how jq functions...

Questions are fine, it's just the same ones over and over that have been answered 3 times in this thread. I don't do free setups anymore since I spend most of my time now just helping the ones I've done and trying out new different install types to get something working consistently, or at least better, in the tougher markets.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

yeah, I think in those markets it just a race to the bottom. 
Amazon may end up finding a way around it and breaking this whole method. 
For the screen macro's after the email, they are not safe to run. 
Like people have said on this forum, in real life, and on other forms of social media. There has to be a better way for people to get a consistent 20, 30, 40 hours a week on this thing. 
All I want is a good solid 20 hours (maybe 22..lol), then I quit the app for another week.


----------



## dkcs

All of the bots and block grabbing services could easily be ended any time Amazon decided. 

The question is, why have they not done so already instead of sending nasty emails and looking for emulators and macros running on driver phones?


----------



## Placebo17

dkcs said:


> All of the bots and block grabbing services could easily be ended any time Amazon decided.
> 
> The question is, why have they not done so already instead of sending nasty emails and looking for emulators and macros running on driver phones?


They know the problem exists. They're probably trying to figure out ways to handle the situation where it will affect them the least. The email was to let people know that they know what's going on but it's their fault for letting this get out of hand. Also, it doesn't help the Flex main support office is in India and they're worthless.


----------



## flexflorida

dkcs said:


> If you are going to change the user-agent I would change it both in getlast.bat and checkblocks.bat. Amazon does collect this info and reports it back in their driver statistics. Use the grabber as a blind grabber and use grep to check for the partial header of the new hashed offerId. BlockGrabber has posted how to do something similar here before.
> 
> You can use jq to pull that info from the legacy info Amazon still sends. It does slow your grabber down if you search for a bunch of options. The basic grabber is still the fastest in picking up blocks.
> 
> If you are having issues like this you should probably start with a fresh copy of 16.04 and make sure you are using root as the install instructions discuss.
> 
> It's going to be nearly impossible in Miami to get anything with this script running even on very expensive hardware near the flex server. I've tried...
> 
> There are simply way too many fast bots running in Miami so don't be disappointed when you find out that you aren't able to get want you want. It's not the fault of the script. I have people in other markets who can get 8 hours a day all day long with the script but Miami is a wash...


Hi so what are they using in miami


----------



## dkcs

Lots and lots of bots, Miami is ridiculous when it comes to getting successful block captures. My current option for people in Miami is to check as fast as you can on a high end server though there may be other solutions that work better.



Placebo17 said:


> They know the problem exists. They're probably trying to figure out ways to handle the situation where it will affect them the least. The email was to let people know that they know what's going on but it's their fault for letting this get out of hand. Also, it doesn't help the Flex main support office is in India and they're worthless.


Amazon could fix the entire mess with a simple captcha, that would instantly shut down this mess. They know it, they know how to stop it easily overnight. They still don't do it... Maybe Amazon needs people fighting to work for them?


----------



## Basmati

Been running the script since 6am this morning in Miami, and haven't picked up anything except for a 1hr block that started in 5 mins so had to drop it.


----------



## soupergloo

do they drop blocks 24-hours in advance in Miami for the 2-hour route blocks?


----------



## reneagp

Basmati said:


> Been running the script since 6am this morning in Miami, and haven't picked up anything except for a 1hr block that started in 5 mins so had to drop it.


Bro, i got only one block in the morning for DMI3 only for 3 hours at 6;20 i realease it 4 times and grab it again i didnt want to work in DMI3 but i hade to.... reanclty i got a block for 2 hours also in DMI3 today have been REALLY HARD.... i dont use the script



soupergloo said:


> do they drop blocks 24-hours in advance in Miami for the 2-hour route blocks?


no, in miami the realese the blocks 30min before starting it...


----------



## flexflorida

dkcs said:


> Lots and lots of bots, Miami is ridiculous when it comes to getting successful block captures. My current option for people in Miami is to check as fast as you can on a high end server though there may be other solutions that work better.
> 
> Amazon could fix the entire mess with a simple captcha, that would instantly shut down this mess. They know it, they know how to stop it easily overnight. They still don't do it... Maybe Amazon needs people fighting to work for them?


but they change the scripts do you know or still the same ones.


----------



## Tippyshot

An email about script grabbing went out Ill be looking into it expect an answer by tonight


----------



## Flex89

Newest email


----------



## dkcs

Nothing reported on my end yet... Using the script every day.


----------



## Tippyshot

dkcs said:


> Nothing reported on my end yet... Using the script every day.


i haven't got it either and i just picked up a block on my pi box


----------



## dkcs

Nothing from any of my installs or myself and I run the grabber every day and am running it right now.

Most likely just someone using multiple services as well as the script.


----------



## Philt

Got the email too, uninstalled frep 2 days after the first email and have been using the original block grabber script since then. Also kept the original user agent.


----------



## dkcs

I've updated all of my user-agents just in case weeks ago for myself and on all installs I did. The user-agent is sent to Amazon when the flex app reports driver statistics.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

That email looks like the same one they sent out last week (same wording). I switched from finger tap repeaters to the script, I hadn’t even updated the user Id yet. No email...


----------



## soupergloo

seems as if these script methods are what’s triggering the emails from Amazon.

I wouldn’t be surprised if they did a mass deactivation of everyone receiving the emails regardless if they’re using something or not. that’s just the Amazon way ..


----------



## Flex89

I haven't seen a single response from Amazon when people ask for more information pertaining to the email.


----------



## soupergloo

Flex89 said:


> I haven't seen a single response from Amazon when people ask for more information pertaining to the email.


the email is pretty straight forward I think .. "using automated methods to accept blocks" & "impairing the functionality of the app through scripting or other means."

I can't tell if people are being honest when they say they received the email, but aren't using anything other than tapping to accept blocks, but in Amazon's eyes, they've detected that you're using something and you're now on their radar.

and you probably have threads like this to thank for it because Amazon definitely monitors this forum, and you've given them pages of information for them to target specific people.


----------



## Flex89

As others have stated, there are easy ways to end all of this. Why send out vague emails? Why the repeated warnings. Amazon is quick to deactivate over other issues. I call their bluff on this.


----------



## soupergloo

Flex89 said:


> As others have stated, there are easy ways to end all of this. Why send out vague emails? Why the repeated warnings. Amazon is quick to deactivate over other issues. I call their bluff on this.


Amazon always sends out a warning email before a deactivation, anyone who says they got deactivated without a warning is full of shit.


----------



## Flex89

Since you have all the answers, then why do they not just implement a captcha? And end all this without question.


----------



## soupergloo

Flex89 said:


> Since you have all the answers, then why do they not just implement a captcha? And end all this without question.


lol I don't have all the answers, i'm just expressing my opinion. isn't that what forums are for??

honestly, I think they like people competing for blocks even if they have to use an autoclicker, but I never thought they'd be OK with people being able to create a script to grab whatever block they want, whenever they want with no intention to work that block and then turn around and sell it.

people were using autoclickers for a lonnnggg time and no emails went out; it wasn't until all this talk about scripts and selling blocks came about that the threatening emails started circulating.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

soupergloo said:


> lol I don't have all the answers, i'm just expressing my opinion. isn't that what forums are for??
> 
> honestly, I think they like people competing for blocks even if they have to use an autoclicker, but I never thought they'd be OK with people being able to create a script to grab whatever block they want, whenever they want with no intention to work that block and then turn around and sell it.
> 
> people were using autoclickers for a lonnnggg time and no emails went out; it wasn't until all this talk about scripts and selling blocks came about that the threatening emails started circulating.


Honestly, I don't think the scripts had anything to do with it.
I think it was people complaining at the warehouse. Most people in my market don't know about the scripting. They think auto tapping "screen macro" applications are the reasons they can't get blocks. I try to explain to them kind of like you said soupergloo, that shit has been around from the jump. The reason it's harder to get blocks is Amazon keeps changing things. Adding new drivers, changing block lengths, hiring 3rd party companies. I honestly don't know why they appear to be trying to fix the issue without actually fixing it. Why do they "appear" to care now. A fix wouldn't be to add a captcha. It would be to reward people like us that have been around delivering packages for them successfully since the beginning, with meaningful hours. Every time they update the app, make changes its almost always a step backward. Remember how great it was to get blocks the night before at 10PM, at the warehouse you first signed up at? That shit was great!


----------



## soupergloo

Vmiyoshi said:


> It would be to reward people like us that have been around delivering packages for them successfully since the beginning, with meaningful hours.


they're never going to do that, because then you'd have whiny little bishes claiming Amazon is treating them like employees.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

soupergloo said:


> they're never going to do that because then you'd have whiny little bishes claiming Amazon is treating them like employees.


I agree, however, I think this is the beginning of the end of this program. The way I see it is why do they care HOW someone gets a block. What they should be focused on is how that person does the block. That's the REAL work. This is a capitalist society. This shit isn't perfect, but everyone is eating, up and down the chain. I mean no disrespect, but if you're not smart enough to root your phone, and or install some simple software that records and replays touches, maybe you shouldn't be getting that many blocks. Like people have said on here, not many people are going to be smart enough, or going to pay someone to set up a server to get blocks. So maybe, just maybe it's cool that those people get the blocks at the top. When you think about it one person can only work 2, maybe 3 at best blocks a day. Now as far as markets with people buying blocks, shits working. None of this is perfect, but when I think about it objectively - it's fair (I know it sounds bad)? What happens if Amazon lets go of everyone using screen macros or script running servers? Those are your smartest contractors. I could be wrong, but maybe those people are the fastest, most professional, overall most successful delivery partners. Gogethers, people that do what they got to do, for dumb folks that just complain in the warehouse. I grab my route at the warehouse, and I don't complain. If something is wrong with it, I let someone know. Other than that I get that shit done and go home. I'm pretty sure most of your guys reading this are the same way - so if they start with the deactivating based on how you get your blocks. Again I think this is going to be the beginning of the end, of flex.... Sounds like a smashing punkins song...lol


----------



## soupergloo

Vmiyoshi haha definitely agree, it's been going downhill for a while. blocks are easier for me to get, but tips continue to decrease, and this shit isn't worth just the $20/hr.

Amazon got me hooked by offering a $150 Amazon gift card to work just 1 block during the holidays last year, and then I started doing it more full time as blocks were easy to get (they hadn't saturated the market yet or merged the warehouses) and the earnings were more than what I was making on rideshare .. i'm sure they'll recruit hard for the holidays again this year, and although they don't see any value in the "veteran" drivers, they should realize it still costs them money to recruit new drivers; in advertising, in incentives, in new driver mistakes, etc.


----------



## dkcs

Flex drivers are just a resource for Amazon to exploit until they no longer need you and the next batch is available.

If Amazon ended this script tomorrow I would not care one bit. I would simply stop being a Flex driver. I'm not going to sit around for hours every day clicking a screen, unpaid, to look for 6-8 hours of work. All of that time I would have to waste on trying to search for a block is time that I could be making money so one needs to factor that lost time searching for blocks into the actual overall pay you get from Flex. If you need to click for one hour manually to catch a 2 hour block are you still making $18 an hour plus (allocated) tips?

Once you do this, one will see that manually looking for Flex blocks drives down the hourly price to a level where you make just about the same with Lyft and Uber and not have to deal with opening yourself to the physical injuries this job leaves you exposed too.


----------



## jade88

Honestly you all are doing the most. Or were doing the most. I got 8 hours fine with my app, no need to set up this whole proxy thing and pay extra for anything. I never thought Amazon would do anything about the bots or scripts. They didn't for a long time. I think that they don't want it to be so bad that drivers have to pay others to get them work. That could come out in the news and be a really bad look for them. First come the emails. Then the deactivations will follow. It's funny how people keep justifying this by saying well why didn't they deactivate, they just sent out emails. Rofl. Or why don't they do a captcha. Captcha would be so tedious and might be unnecessary just yet in their eyes. And drivers seem to really give themselves a lot of credit for a job that requires no skill. You're all replaceable. Lmao to those that believe Amazon values the veteran drivers so much. And they will never fire drivers before the holidays. They've been looking for any excuse to fire. They have a good 2 months to get new drivers up to par, and they are going to do a mass hire anyway soon.


----------



## dkcs

I've set the script up for people all over the country. You can't compare your market to any other. Just because it is easy to get blocks here in LA doesn't mean it is the same everywhere else. You are quite lucky to be able to catch what you need and should be thankful that you still can. There are many markets where it is very difficult to get more than a few hours a day and even then you only get the very worst shifts.

Eliminating the proxy bots will just give rise to the click robots that just use a mechanical contraption to press the buttons on the screen to look for and accept blocks. It's already been available for some time now and does work but is quite clunky and inelegant.


----------



## UberPasco

And once the bots are rendered useless by a captcha, all the same whiners will be out in force: "Wahhh. SO unFAIR! Captcha favors people who are used to using a smartphone! Amazon only wants drivers who have bought concert tickets online before!Wahhh!"


----------



## dkcs

Why all of these unneeded security measures and email threats then and not just straight go to using a captcha?


----------



## jade88

You're justifying here. The threats come first because emails are the easiest and least expensive measure. If the problem persists I'm sure they will deactivate and do other means necessary. I'm not crazy about it either, I'd prefer to use my bot. But things have gotten out of hand. I was on the side of thinking they wouldn't do anything until they started the threats.


----------



## dkcs

There is no way for Amazon to get rid of automated acceptance of blocks. Everyone will just move to use robotic screen clickers when the software methods are eliminated. The only 100% sure way of leveling the playing field would be to use a captcha.


----------



## jade88

dkcs said:


> There is no way for Amazon to get rid of automated acceptance of blocks. Everyone will just move to use robotic screen clickers when the software methods are eliminated. The only 100% sure way of leveling the playing field would be to use a captcha.


Well just because they haven't done it yet doesn't mean they won't. I don't get your logic here. They didn't send threats or address the issue for over a year but they just did now so what. In my opinion they are more concerned about people paying for blocks and giving away their credentials. They just started to make moves on this. So we'll see what happens.


----------



## soupergloo

deactivations are coming .. Amazon wouldn’t have sent 2 emails if they weren’t going to do something about it.


----------



## dkcs

So running your own script isn't paying for blocks and you don't give away your credentials at all so where is the issue then? Even using a third party to install this script doesn't require access to your Amazon account pasword


----------



## jade88

dkcs said:


> So running your own script isn't paying for blocks and you don't give away your credentials at all so where is the issue then? Even using a third party to install this script doesn't require access to your Amazon account pasword


It doesn't require it but for the technologically-challenged it does. I'm counting on a good deal of drivers having difficulty setting anything up on their own. There are also the block sellers taking advantage of others. As I said this is what I think Amazon has a problem with and has been happening.


----------



## dkcs

Amazon can do whatever they want, it's their game. People will just move on to the next method which will be mechanical robots and the cycle will continue. Then it will become a race to see who has the fastest solenoids.

I've run into people who are still running Frep and Repitouch even after receiving the emails, when I ask why they say they have to pay the bills so they will do whatever they need to do. It would be far less disruptive for Amazon and the drivers to simply add a captcha and knock out every automated method and bring everyone back to a level playing field.

Warning emails have done nothing to stop people and have actually increased competition in some cities as people just flocked from using macros and emulators to the proxy method which is even more effective than the prior methods.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

dkcs said:


> Why all of these unneeded security measures and email threats then and not just straight go to using a captcha?


Smh, You can't see that the people cheating the system will still be here if they go straight to captcha?

They are systematicly identiyfing everyone that are, and the first one's to go are the second notice people. Don't expect everyone to get deactivated all at once. That would be to much of an impact on...

Whats the phrase a former Judge once told me,... "The first Rats to leave the ship usually make it to the shore."


----------



## jade88

dkcs said:


> Amazon can do whatever they want, it's their game. People will just move on to the next method which will be mechanical robots and the cycle will continue. Then it will become a race to see who has the fastest solenoids.
> 
> I've run into people who are still running Frep and Repitouch even after receiving the emails, when I ask why they say they have to pay the bills so they will do whatever they need to do. It would be far less disruptive for Amazon and the drivers to simply add a captcha and knock out every automated method and bring everyone back to a level playing field.
> 
> Warning emails have done nothing to stop people and have actually increased competition in some cities as people just flocked from using macros and emulators to the proxy method which is even more effective than the prior methods.


I think the smartest strategy is to lay low and wait it out. If they don't end up doing anything I might go back to my bot. Or find some other way.


----------



## CVGDriver

Does anyone have a solution to passing the token without being on my home wifi?

I am on Verizon with a Pixel and a S7, and my APN settings are all locked down, so I guess the cellular option is out of the question? Maybe a cheap plan with a different carrier that would allow me to pass the token over cell? I suppose I could use public wifi spots and the wifi at the center.

Anyone else in this situation and have any ideas?


----------



## iFlexAlot

CVGDriver said:


> Does anyone have a solution to passing the token without being on my home wifi?
> 
> I am on Verizon with a Pixel and a S7, and my APN settings are all locked down, so I guess the cellular option is out of the question? Maybe a cheap plan with a different carrier that would allow me to pass the token over cell? I suppose I could use public wifi spots and the wifi at the center.
> 
> Anyone else in this situation and have any ideas?


Yeah just buy a cheap secondary phone and use one as a hot spot.


----------



## CVGDriver

iFlexAlot said:


> Yeah just buy a cheap secondary phone and use one as a hot spot.


I tried that and it doesn't work for me. It looks like Verizon blocks the traffic since it's coming from the proxy and not directly from phone to phone.


----------



## iFlexAlot

CVGDriver said:


> I tried that and it doesn't work for me. It looks like Verizon blocks the traffic since it's coming from the proxy and not directly from phone to phone.


Hmmm not sure, because my phones are with Verizon.

Then again I'm using TippyShot script.

I do remember not being able to add VPN when I reached that step.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

APN settings shouldn't be locks down on Verizon's newer phones. I use to change them all the time, but it's been while. 
I know for a fact that on my Nexus 6P, I can change the APN. On iPhones, you have to use the Configurator on a Mac to create a profile with the proxy information...


----------



## dkcs

I believe that Verizon may unlock your phone if you have paid for it in full, which I've been told may allow one to change the apn settings.


----------



## posting_lurker

dkcs said:


> I believe that Verizon may unlock your phone if you have paid for it in full, which I've been told may allow one to change the apn settings.


^^^^^This. I have a leased phone with no access to APN. You need to own the phone fully to proxy through 4G. I tried using the hotspot function in my phone and connected with an older phone with the app to refresh the token, but no luck via that route either.


----------



## Tippyshot

CVGDriver said:


> I tried that and it doesn't work for me. It looks like Verizon blocks the traffic since it's coming from the proxy and not directly from phone to phone.


The tether method will work Verizon isnt blocking anything whats happening is your either not editing the wifi settings right or the cert isnt installed the right way theres no way Verizon got stop the phone that isnt the tether thats connecting to not use the proxy setting you set keep trying youll get it also make sure after you connect to the hotspot turn wifi off then back on this will ensure your using the proxy connection



posting_lurker said:


> ^^^^^This. I have a leased phone with no access to APN. You need to own the phone fully to proxy through 4G. I tried using the hotspot function in my phone and connected with an older phone with the app to refresh the token, but no luck via that route either.


Same as what I posted above


----------



## CVGDriver

So about 300 ms between grabs on Vultr. Slower than I expected. Does that seem normal? Or do I need a better vps?


----------



## Vmiyoshi

I just want to apologize to you guys about the Verizon APN thing. I got caught up on the changing of the APN name - which you can change. But what I found out, is yes all the important stuff is locked down.
On a Mac you can use the configurator application to create a policy file, with a global proxy setting- however the issue I’m having is that a proxy change is considered a “supervisor” thing. The App will not supervise my iPhone with out wiping it, and...lol When you restore the data on it, it’s no longer in a supervise state . 
I’m lucky to have a hot spot the job provided to me, so I will use it over the weekend, I ordered a couple of SIM card adapters, so I can use one of my personal SIM cards with it. So thats my work around...


----------



## dkcs

Several drivers have reported having luck using the numerous wifi hotspots around cities that are open to cable subscribers.



CVGDriver said:


> So about 300 ms between grabs on Vultr. Slower than I expected. Does that seem normal? Or do I need a better vps?


Are you speaking of the time between checks doing the tailf output.txt?

If so, watching your screen is not a 100% reliable method of determining how fast your server is going. This is even more true when running large amounts of simultaneous (10+) grabbers.

As posted in BG's original post try to get a server with the fastest ping time as you can. Vultr is about 7.xx ms from their New Jersey servers to the Flex server in Ashburn, Virginia, which is perfectly fine for less competitive markets.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

dkcs said:


> As posted in BG's original post try to get a server with the fastest ping time as you can. Vultr is about 7.xx ms from their New Jersey servers to the Flex server in Ashburn, Virginia, which is perfectly fine for less competitive markets.


Why not just use the AWS Datacenter in VA?

I got a quick question - has any one seen an issue with stopping the grabber? Sometime I can't stop mine, and I have to quickly reboot...


----------



## dkcs

Vmiyoshi said:


> Why not just use the AWS Datacenter in VA?
> 
> I got a quick question - has any one seen an issue with stopping the grabber? Sometime I can't stop mine, and I have to quickly reboot...


Some drivers don't like the idea of using one of Amazon's own servers believing it would give Amazon access to their data. I personally use the Ashburn EC2 as well as one other provider on the installs I do. The ideal location would be on a dedicated server in the area but the prices for that are prohibited.

If you've set up multiple grabbers then you also need to setup the stopall.bat to reflect the new number of grabbers running otherwise the script has no way of tracking all of the PIDs you have launched. This also could be a problem if you launch the checkall.bat more than once without stopping the script first. It looses track of the process id's. I tell everyone for safety to just do a reboot and you can even assign a snippet in Termius to do the reboot with one click.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

dkcs said:


> Some drivers don't like the idea of using one of Amazon's own servers believing it would give Amazon access to their data. I personally use the Ashburn EC2 as well as one other provider on the installs I do. The ideal location would be on a dedicated server in the area but the prices for that are prohibited.
> 
> If you've set up multiple grabbers then you also need to setup the stopall.bat to reflect the new number of grabbers running otherwise the script has no way of tracking all of the PIDs you have launched. This also could be a problem if you launch the checkall.bat more than once without stopping the script first. It looses track of the process id's. I tell everyone for safety to just do a reboot and you can even assign a snippet in Termius to do the reboot with one click.


I only run one grabber at a time, I don't know why I would run more then one. Maybe someone could explain that.?
I already have reboot on a snippet. Is there a way to assign snippet's to buttons? I looked everywhere to find out how, but I could not find that answer...


----------



## dkcs

In some markets you need multiple grabbers running at the same time to get any blocks at all. It all depends on your market.

When I say button, just hit the {} in your ssh terminal in Termius and it brings up a list of all of your snippets, press the one you want and it sends it out the command to the active terminal.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

I was reading about that, but I don't see that button "{}". The only way I can get to my list of snippets is to physically go back out. 
When I just type {}, nothing happens...


----------



## dkcs

Did you purchase the paid version of Termius?


----------



## BrownClownDog

Hey Guys, How much time have you been waiting for a GHOST block to show up after you catch it? I've been waiting for two hours after I receipt the text , and well is hasn't still showed up.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Yes - 10 dollars a year


----------



## dkcs

gustavohct said:


> Hey Guys, How much time have you been waiting for a GHOST block to show up after you catch it? I've been waiting for two hours after I receipt the text , and well is hasn't still showed up.


Remember, the text only means you saw a block. It is possible to have someone else beat you to that block depending on your market.


----------



## dkcs

Vmiyoshi said:


> I was reading about that, but I don't see that button "{}". The only way I can get to my list of snippets is to physically go back out.
> When I just type {}, nothing happens...














http://imgur.com/MOeCA


You want to press the {} at the bottom of the screen in Termius. This opens up your snippets, just touch it and it sends it to the terminal running.


----------



## CVGDriver

While I'm asking questions lol. Anyone have the correct settings to send notification out via gmail? I tried several settings and nothing worked.

Alternatively, if someone is in Vultr, can you share the settings for that?


----------



## dkcs

Sorry me again.

I have a few drivers on Vultr where the mail will not work unless you install pear mail as a separate package from the php install.

https://pear.php.net/package/Mail

Once you have that installed use port 587 for gmail.

Make sure port 587 is open in the firewall and go into gmail and make sure you have lowered the security setting to allow less secure apps.

smtp.gmail.com
port 587
use the full email [email protected] for the login and the user pass.

Have the email sent to your cell phone carrier's email address and they will convert it to a text message to go straight to your cell phone.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

dkcs said:


> http://imgur.com/MOeCA
> 
> 
> You want to press the {} at the bottom of the screen in Termius. This opens up your snippets, just touch it and it sends it to the terminal running.


I don't think the iOS version has that feature


----------



## dkcs

They should have some kind of hot key or gesture to bring up snippets. Check on their support site. You can also sign up for the beta ios version here: https://www.termius.com/beta-sign-up


----------



## enigmaquip

you could easily use pushbullet or pushover instead of email and just do a curl request to their api, much easier than messing with email stuff


----------



## dkcs

For personal sms I use Twilio. Gmail is simpler for most to setup though as they are more familiar with the product and it is free.

Vultr is the only provider I've run into that requires pear to be installed.


----------



## enigmaquip

dkcs said:


> For personal sms I use Twilio. Gmail is simpler for most to setup though as they are more familiar with the product and it is free.
> 
> Vultr is the only provider I've run into that requires pear to be installed.


I use pushover already with ifttt for all kinds of notifications, so it was an easy choice for me



gustavohct said:


> Hey Guys, How much time have you been waiting for a GHOST block to show up after you catch it? I've been waiting for two hours after I receipt the text , and well is hasn't still showed up.


Logging out and back into flex should make it update your calendar if you actually got the block


----------



## CVGDriver

dkcs said:


> Sorry me again.
> 
> I have a few drivers on Vultr where the mail will not work unless you install pear mail as a separate package
> 
> Once you have that installed use port 587 for gmail.


To install pear all I have to do is type the "pear install Mail" command? Or is there more to it than that? It looked like it installed something but it's still not working.

And I have to open 587 on Vultr? I didn't think outbound ports were blocked. I looked around and only saw ways to block inbound ports


----------



## dkcs

Sorry, no port 587 is open by default on Vultr. Use port 587 in the configuration for flexalert and flexover. Also make sure you allow less secure apps in Google.

sudo apt-get install php-pear
sudo pear install mail
sudo pear install Net_SMTP
sudo pear install Auth_SASL
sudo pear install mail_mime

That should do it if I remember correctly. So far Vultr is the only server where i have to do the pear install to get the email working.


----------



## CVGDriver

dkcs said:


> Sorry, no port 587 is open by default on Vultr. Use port 587 in the configuration for flexalert and flexover. Also make sure you allow less secure apps in Google.
> 
> sudo apt-get install php-pear
> sudo pear install mail
> sudo pear install Net_SMTP
> sudo pear install Auth_SASL
> sudo pear install mail_mime
> 
> That should do it if I remember correctly. So far Vultr is the only server where i have to do the pear install to get the email working.


Finally, it works! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## dkcs

CVGDriver said:


> Finally, it works! Thank you so much!!!


No problem. That one got me as well since normally it's not a required step for the install.



Asdrubal said:


> Excuse me but can you explain how to change it?? what I need to change in there?? if I don't change it what happens??


Sure... Look in your proxy out to find your user-agent.

You can search for rabbitandroid or rabbitios to find the string you are looking for.

The default user-agent looks like 'User-Agent: iOS/10.2.1 (iPhone Darwin) Model/iPhone Platform/iPhone6,1 RabbitiOS/2.0.141' as coded into the BG script. You simply find your user-agent and replace the default user-agent listed here with yours in getlast.bat and checkblocks.bat scripts.

As to the question of what happens if you don't change it? Probably nothing at all.

I'm very fanatical about what my script is sending to Amazon so I make sure it is always updated with the current correct info for myself and those that I do the install for. I don't want to be sending a header from my server to Amazon that says I'm using version 2.0.141 of the Flex app when at the same time the Flex app is telling Amazon that I'm running version 3.0.8390.0 of the Flex app.

It helps with my OCD (sorry Tippy!) to make sure the user-agent matches the correct version of the Flex app and correct phone hardware and OS models.


----------



## alberto sanchez

how do i get a invite from candiroo.pro

i tried signing up on getflexblocks but its not taking my payment says it dosent accept live payments?


----------



## jade88

Is it really that much harder in Miami than other cities like LA?


----------



## dkcs

jade88 said:


> Is it really that much harder in Miami than other cities like LA?


Yes, no question at all. I have someone in Miami who is running close to the 50 checks per second limit and still it is a fight to get blocks.

In LA tonight I watched 5 restaurant offers for 2 to 4 hours sit here for 5 minutes untaken in UCA2 and UCA3.



alberto sanchez said:


> how do i get a invite from candiroo.pro
> 
> i tried signing up on getflexblocks but its not taking my payment says it dosent accept live payments?


That is a good way to also get deactivated... Stick with the script posted here. It is the safest method seen so far and it doesn't cost you $350 a month which is just insane.


----------



## amz_rabbit

Hi everyone, so today after days of debugging and **** found a way to refresh amazon flex access token without any proxy or even your phone. You just need to enter your email and password and it will get you the token.


----------



## amz_rabbit

Well, I will soon upload a video/ screenshots of it in action


----------



## Moby

Oh we get a Video.. Your method sound like the next thing.


----------



## amz_rabbit

haha, it is 



Flex89 said:


> Since you have all the answers, then why do they not just implement a captcha? And end all this without question.


No use implementing captcha, there are lot of services providing captcha solvers. They even got API, so its pretty simple to integrate into the script.

But you need to pay for every solved captcha, its very cheap, like 2$/1000captchas. So, no use.


----------



## dkcs

amz_rabbit said:


> Hi everyone, so today after days of debugging and **** found a way to refresh amazon flex access token without any proxy or even your phone. You just need to enter your email and password and it will get you the token.


Yep, this method has been known for a little while now but the person who told me about it two weeks ago it isn't sure if getting your token this way will lead to Amazon deactivating you or not. Until this person (who is very knowledgeable about the Flex system) speaks up about their method or you post your method to compare the two I would tread lightly in playing around with ones access token.

Amazon allows one to call the cognito service with a users email and password in order to receive a valid token. One can then take that token to use when making a request against the flex host. The question is since you are pulling the access token through the cognito host is this going to cause Amazon to flag your account?

The nice part of using this method is it would eliminate the need for the proxy and therefore the need for a linux server. If you don't get deactivated for making direct calls to cognito.

I'd rather have to refresh for a new token every 45 minutes vs being totally deactivated...

Now if you have found a way around the limit of 50 checks per second than that would be great!


----------



## amz_rabbit

dkcs said:


> Yep, this method has been known for a little while now but the person who told me about it two weeks ago it isn't sure if getting your token this way will lead to Amazon deactivating you or not. Until this person (who is very knowledgeable about the Flex system) speaks up about their method or you post your method to compare the two I would tread lightly in playing around with ones access token.
> 
> Amazon allows one to call the cognito service with a users email and password in order to receive a valid token. One can then take that token to use when making a request against the flex host. The question is since you are pulling the access token through the cognito host is this going to cause Amazon to flag your account?
> 
> The nice part of using this method is it would eliminate the need for the proxy and therefore the need for a linux server. If you don't get deactivated for making direct calls to cognito.
> 
> I'd rather have to refresh for a new token every 45 minutes vs being totally deactivated...
> 
> Now if you have found a way around the limit of 50 checks per second than that would be great!


Here are replies to some of your questions,

> It is not calling the cognito service, it is getting the token just as in the app. I have checked the requests made by the app, you can call the cognito service by passing "amz-access-token" and this will return "client_id" , "secret_key", etc. but it does not return the access_token.

> I have used this method and have my accounts running without any issues. It saves so much time. People dont need to stop every once in a while just to refresh the token and setting up becomes simpler without need to install certs on their device, set up proxy and save a lot of hassle.


----------



## BlockGrabber

amz_rabbit said:


> Hi everyone, so today after days of debugging and **** found a way to refresh amazon flex access token without any proxy or even your phone. You just need to enter your email and password and it will get you the token.


I'd test this method for a few weeks first on an account that you don't mind if it permanently stops showing offers or gets deactivated. It may not happen instantly but can take a week or two.


----------



## BlockGrabber

amz_rabbit said:


> ok i am testing currently, its been two days, and this is the only method


Getting the token directly from the api is much easier than all the proxy hassle. However, the account that I used to test it with got flagged and stopped showing offers after about a week - even when going back to the proxy method or the app itself. It worked great until then. It's possible it was something else that did it, but I don't have any extra accounts that I want to use to test it with. So, I have not released anything about it. I'm all for it if it works, but I'd put some time in to test it to make sure.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Thats interesting, so no deactivation. It just stopped showing offers...


----------



## amz_rabbit

Just stop the bot when it shows no offers , then after few hours it will start working again.


----------



## tcaud

BlockGrabber said:


> And anyone who can follow this, should probably be able to find something that pays at least 2-3x more than this gig.
> 
> I agree. I might do that again one day. For now, I'm semi retired, don't need to work for the most part, have various medical problems, and receive large amounts of incentives and government subsides (about $40k per year's worth) which disappear if I make too much.
> 
> As it may have been said: I can't afford to work.


Why not translate games? At then you'll be offering service with your time. As is, you're just making people mad. If you get found out, you could very well get in trouble.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

tcaud said:


> Why not translate games? At then you'll be offering service with your time. As is, you're just making people mad. If you get found out, you could very well get in trouble.


What are you talking about - making people mad?
What people, and who is he going to be in trouble by?


----------



## dkcs

tcaud said:


> Why not translate games? At then you'll be offering service with your time. As is, you're just making people mad. If you get found out, you could very well get in trouble.


what??? Making people mad? I'm very grateful for the information that was provided here...


----------



## Vinn

Have followed steps up to where proxy server needs to be connected to Andriod phone, but no joy.
Did an apt install mitmproxy. afterward ./doit.bat 
Would it listen on 8080 by default?
To test i ran this on the command line: netstat -lnp | grep ':8080'. command proceeds with going silent as suppose to show 8080. Could i be missing a step?


----------



## dkcs

Vinn said:


> Have followed steps up to where proxy server needs to be connected to Andriod phone, but no joy.
> Did an apt install mitmproxy. afterward ./doit.bat
> Would it listen on 8080 by default?
> To test i ran this on the command line: netstat -lnp | grep ':8080'. command proceeds with going silent as suppose to show 8080. Could i be missing a step?


Yes, 8080 is the default but you can (and it is a good idea to) go in and edit doit.bat and change the port number as spelled out in the directions. Who is your provider? Are you using a port that has been opened on the providers firewall?


----------



## Pre Emptive

I've been a couple weeks behind. That was quite the catch up read 

I was given another version of this script last week that seems to be someone else's update to your original BlockGrabber. It's almost identical except there seems to be a couple efficiency additions added. I thought it was pretty interesting that your creation now has a life of it's own out here.


----------



## dkcs

There are several versions floating around now with various features added or removed for speed. It's a versatile script!


----------



## dkcs

What are you trying to stop?

Do you mean turn off the proxy?

That is /home/proxy/stopit.bat

screen: no process found is normal

If your netstat -lnp is showing the proxy port you assigned in doit.bat then that is what you want.

Try connecting your phone now to your server, you are almost there...


----------



## chuck finley

What are the diff between:
./stopit.bat
and
stopit.bat

??



dkcs said:


> What are you trying to stop?
> 
> Do you mean turn off the proxy?
> 
> That is /home/proxy/stopit.bat
> 
> screen: no process found is normal
> 
> If your netstat -lnp is showing the proxy port you assigned in doit.bat then that is what you want.
> 
> Try connecting your phone now to your server, you are almost there...


----------



## Vinn

dkcs said:


> Yes, 8080 is the default but you can (and it is a good idea to) go in and edit doit.bat and change the port number as spelled out in the directions. Who is your provider? Are you using a port that has been opened on the providers firewall?


AT&t uverse is the provider. Changed to port 3128 on doit.bat and firewall. Iam showing no signs that proxy server is attempting to listen on any port. Also wondering how would the android get certificate? 
Instructions mentioned enter mitm.it on Chrome for android phone.


----------



## dkcs

Once you are sure your proxy is up and running try connecting to it with chrome on your phone. Type in what is my ip address into the web browser on your phone, you should see the ip address of your vps appear in your phone's web browser. Then you can go to mitm.it in chrome and you should see an option to install the certificate for several operating systems. Just click on the little android bot and you will be prompted to down load the certificate, open it and set a name for it. Once that is done you are ready to use the proxy server.


----------



## chuck finley

I got:
E486: Pattern not found: home

when I do:
/home/proxy/proxy.out IN_MODIFY /home/proxy/getparms.bat

Help please?


----------



## dkcs

Use nano instead of vi...


----------



## chuck finley

dkcs said:


> Use nano instead of vi...


got it.

Should I change user agent header now? 
*next step is Select Warehouse. *Does this mean that agent header will be reported by the flex app?


----------



## dkcs

Warehouse is the id from the list here of your home warehouse. This tells Flex where to get offers for you from.


----------



## Vinn

Proxy server working with a different port as suppose to 8080. Iam able to see ip of server on browser. Not sure what is causing the red resync screen (516 error) on the amazon app.


----------



## dkcs

It looks like Amazon is changing the offerList tonight. 

A new field "isPriorityOffer" is showing up in the block offer...


----------



## chuck finley

Vinn said:


> Proxy server working with a different port as suppose to 8080. Iam able to see ip of server on browser. Not sure what is causing the red resync screen (516 error) on the amazon app.


Does the red resync screen just show up today?


----------



## dkcs

Vinn said:


> Proxy server working with a different port as suppose to 8080. Iam able to see ip of server on browser. Not sure what is causing the red resync screen (516 error) on the amazon app.


Did you install the mitm.it certificate?


----------



## chuck finley

I'm at *Step 6 - Start Grabbing
*
iPhone show this error.
Help please?


----------



## IRatchett

dkcs said:


> It looks like Amazon is changing the offerList tonight.
> 
> A new field "isPriorityOffer" is showing up in the block offer...


Here in Richmond they are doing this crap now that older drivers sometimes can't see the 2hr blocks but new drivers can. Older drivers only see 1hr and 1.5hr blocks. Do you think that's what this new offer shit is?


----------



## dkcs

We really have no clue. It may be something Amazon has planned for use in the future but then again they may never utilize it.


----------



## Poolepit

How is amazon supposedly banning for Frep but not this? Also does anyone know of or have confirmation of anyone being banned for using Frep?


----------



## Vmiyoshi

No confirmation, just rumors...
I don’t think it would be a good idea for amazon to ban people using automation to get a block. Like I have said many times, the real work is doing the block. IMO people who don’t use automation are not serious about flex (only unless your in a market thats not saturated with drivers). Who wants to gamble with not making their financial goals?


----------



## Vinn

Used nano editor to view proxy.out but not seeing anything that resembles this: 
"serviceAreas":[{"attributes":null,"boundary":null,"id":"xxxxx-xxxx-xxx-xx-xxxxx","name":"Wherever (UBA1)","onboardingEnabled"
Trying to extract warehouse id to add to location.txt
currently not seeing it on the list posted on this forum but only id for restaurant


----------



## alberto sanchez

amz_rabbit said:


> ok i am testing currently, its been two days, and this is the only method, if anyone is interested pm me


how can i do this?



dkcs said:


> It looks like Amazon is changing the offerList tonight.
> 
> A new field "isPriorityOffer" is showing up in the block offer...


can i have the location or update of where there are now pointing?


----------



## Vinn

dkcs said:


> Did you install the mitm.it certificate?


mitm cert is installed and working your tips are helping. i just cant extract warehouse id from proxy.out


----------



## dkcs

Vinn said:


> mitm cert is installed and working your tips are helping. i just cant extract warehouse id from proxy.out


Where is your home warehouse? Ok, now use the extensive list BlockGrabber posted in the thread here to look up the numeric code for your warehouse and place it in your location.txt file and save it in the source directory.


----------



## Vinn

i only see restaurant ID on the BG list.


----------



## dkcs

Send me a private message with your location in the US.


----------



## Vinn

Just found it .The city was called something else and at bottom of list. ill give that a try.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Try doing a search on "serviceAreaIds" (no "" just serviceAreaIds)


----------



## chuck finley

Is it safe to use Flex app in phone while I'm running this?


----------



## Eric Thomas Burns

1st...much thanks for providing. I find your work very interesting and helpful. I am currently in learning phase.

2nd...have u considered publishing tutorial in an easier navigating and shareable form such as google word file? On first review there is alot of great info here in different places and im not 100 positive what to follow. Are all links in first post updated per latest posts, problems and questions?

3rd how robust is tutorial and implementation for android nuget or oreo users.

4th is there a recomended list of actual server providers plans?


----------



## dkcs

chuck finley said:


> Is it safe to use Flex app in phone while I'm running this?


Yes. I run the script while delivering and never have a problem!


----------



## chuck finley

dkcs said:


> Yes. I run the script while delivering and never have a problem!


So it's safe to run this and refresh/tap on my phone same time to get blocks?


----------



## dkcs

Yes but not really needed since the server is so much faster than you could ever really do unless your server is a dog.


----------



## chuck finley

Is matching user-agent header in getlast.bat and checkblocks.bat requited to not get deactivated?


----------



## dkcs

No, it's just something those of who are anal about do.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Do you guys know why Flexover.php most of the time doesn't work? 
Have you any of you had any issues with it. It worked once automatically for me. 
I got a block, then immediately, I got two emails, one for the block, and the other because it stopped. 
99.9% of the time flexover doesn't work... flexalart works like a champ...


----------



## chuck finley

the list in foundblocks.
Are those blocks that script failed to grab? Because there are 1500 lines in foundblocks but...no block in Flex app Calendar.


----------



## dkcs

Foundblocks.txt are the blocks found by the script. This does not mean you were able to grab those blocks just that they were offered to you.

If you are missing blocks it is probably due to your server not being fast enough.

Contact me or TippyShot here if you need a proper install and a working server.


----------



## chuck finley

I setup it to grab *Specific Warehouse* and *Delay Filter.*
when I check *Foundblocks. *I see the script shows all the blocks for *warehouse ID *around me*. *Is this normal?

I thought when I setup to grab *Specific Warehouse. *It will check for that* warehouse ID only?

Is it safe to empty the *Foundblocks.txt*?*


----------



## dkcs

It depends on if Amazon has your warehouses combined or not. It appears that yours are combined.

In my area, UCA2 and UCA3 are combined. So if I put the location code for either into the location.txt I still receive offers from both locations.

The way around this is to set up a filter to only accept blocks of a certain type.

I've posted code examples here in the past on how to do that.

Yes, you could empty the foundblocks.txt file but I suggest saving it. In the future, if Amazon decides to fully hash the offerId and stop sending the legacy block info you still may be able to use the data in the foundblocks.txt file to set up block filters instead of using a blind grabber.


----------



## chuck finley

I did setup *Specific Warehouse ID in Step 9. *For restaurant block only. there is only 1 restaurant ID near me. I put that ID in

tail -1 foundblocks.txt | jq '.offerList' | grep "offerId" | cut -f4 -d\" | grep "yourwarehouseidgoeshere" > lastoffer.txt

When I check *Foundblocks. *I see ID for Fresh, Restaurant for all the Warehouse around me*.*


----------



## dkcs

You need to place the ID of your primary warehouse in the location.txt file as spelled out in the original directions here.

Your foundblocks is going to still show you every block offer that was sent to you and that includes every block offer type from your warehouse.

You will then use the type of block you want to accept in the code snippet you posted here. You are still going to see and record every block offer sent to you into the foundblock file, your code will simply ignore a block if it doesn't match the type you coded for.


----------



## chuck finley

In the *Foundblocks.
Why some lines are longer than the other? I'm talking about double the length.*
for example

Regular line:
"startTime":1.5078528E9,"startingLocation":null,"status":"OFFERED","trIds":null}]}

*double the length line:*
...."startTime":1.507851E9,"startingLocation":null,"status":"OFFERED","trIds":null},{"creationDate":null,"endTime":1.5078672E9....

Both lines show the same *Warehouse ID.*


----------



## dkcs

It's just the way Amazon sends the offers sometimes. The line feed is not there.

tail -1 should take care of the issue


----------



## Vinn

Odd.


----------



## Amazondriver

Anyone can help me set this up? I have completed all the steps however, after entering the commands, 
cd /home/scripts/amazon/source/
./checkall1.bat
I get an error, which says, 

./checkblocks.bat: line 4: curl: command not found 

And it keeps running down with the same message....

I have done this twice and I made sure I haven't missed any steps but it seem's like this is something I can't quite figure out.

Anyone have or had a successful setup on Android, please help me out. I would appreciate it.


Thanks!


----------



## Tippyshot

Vinn said:


> Odd.


its not pulling your token stop refresh in app try again if you have the same error tell me in pm



Amazondriver said:


> Anyone can help me set this up? I have completed all the steps however, after entering the commands,
> cd /home/scripts/amazon/source/
> ./checkall1.bat
> I get an error, which says,
> 
> ./checkblocks.bat: line 4: curl: command not found
> 
> And it keeps running down with the same message....
> 
> I have done this twice and I made sure I haven't missed any steps but it seem's like this is something I can't quite figure out.
> 
> Anyone have or had a successful setup on Android, please help me out. I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks!


Its telling you what the issue is curl: command not found

sudo su
apt-get update
apt-get install curl
curl --version
to verify its installed or just try to run it again and it will work


----------



## dkcs

Vinn said:


> Odd.


You are making a request to the flex server without a security token.


----------



## chuck finley

dkcs said:


> It's just the way Amazon sends the offers sometimes. The line feed is not there.
> 
> tail -1 should take care of the issue


could you tell me where to put *tail -1*?


----------



## dkcs

It's in your code you posted earlier...

tail -1 foundblocks.txt | jq '.offerList' | grep "offerId" | cut -f4 -d\" | grep "yourwarehouseidgoeshere" > lastoffer.txt


----------



## chuck finley

dkcs said:


> It's in your code you posted earlier...
> 
> tail -1 foundblocks.txt | jq '.offerList' | grep "offerId" | cut -f4 -d\" | grep "yourwarehouseidgoeshere" > lastoffer.txt


do you mean that I have to remove tail -1 from the code?


----------



## d0n

chuck finley said:


> do you mean that I have to remove tail -1 from the code?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=linux+"tail+-1"


----------



## Vinn

dkcs said:


> You are making a request to the flex server without a security token.


Oh my this could be raising red flags on there end.


----------



## chuck finley

d0n said:


> .


what did I do wrong?

https://uberpeople.net/threads/make...bber-step-by-step.188718/page-31#post-3131290


----------



## d0n

chuck finley said:


> what did I do wrong?
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/make...bber-step-by-step.188718/page-31#post-3131290


find:

foundblocks.txt | jq '.offerList' | grep "offerId" | cut -f4 -d\" | grep "yourwarehouseidgoeshere" > lastoffer.txt

insert:

*tail -1* foundblocks.txt | jq '.offerList' | grep "offerId" | cut -f4 -d\" | grep "yourwarehouseidgoeshere" > lastoffer.txt


----------



## chuck finley

d0n said:


> find:
> 
> foundblocks.txt | jq '.offerList' | grep "offerId" | cut -f4 -d\" | grep "yourwarehouseidgoeshere" > lastoffer.txt
> 
> insert:
> 
> *tail -1* foundblocks.txt | jq '.offerList' | grep "offerId" | cut -f4 -d\" | grep "yourwarehouseidgoeshere" > lastoffer.txt


https://uberpeople.net/threads/make...bber-step-by-step.188718/page-31#post-3131290

right?


----------



## psychophant

Vinn said:


> Oh my this could be raising red flags on there end.


Not really. Security tokens are more like invites to get in a party than a house key. And Amazon is way too savvy to be hanging on every failed attempt.



chuck finley said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/make...bber-step-by-step.188718/page-31#post-3131290
> 
> right?


Are you just looking for the location id for restaurants in your area? Just go here:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/make...bber-step-by-step.188718/page-10#post-2983664

Find your the location and the code you need, slap it into scripts/amazon/source/location.txt. That will make you only see blocks from that location.

For instance, I'm at UTX2, so my location id is 21. If I wanted to see only restaurants offers in Austin, I'd need to change it to Restaurants a7ca1f18-2655-41b3-a473-99e71cd17e5d. Or at least that's my understanding of how it works.


----------



## dkcs

It may vary by location but in my market that doesn't work. You still receive orders for all delivery types even if you place a restaurant ID in the location.txt file. The best solution is to just grep for the block type you want from all the offers.


----------



## chuck finley

dkcs said:


> It may vary by location but in my market that doesn't work. You still receive orders for all delivery types even if you place a restaurant ID in the location.txt file. The best solution is to just grep for the block type you want from all the offers.


If I want *Lynnwood (RSE1) - Restaurants

*
tail -1 foundblocks.txt | jq '.offerList' | grep "offerId" | cut -f4 -d\" | grep "a0c18a34-efe7-41d1-9ca0-f9d5cc118a70" > lastoffer.txt

The *Foundblocks *will show all delivery types ID around me. But it will only grab blocks for this Lynnwood (RSE1).
Am I right?


----------



## dkcs

Yes, that will work. I personally use grep to look for the new hashed idOffer to identify blocks but both measures work for now.


----------



## Vinn

harshad savkar said:


> {"Message":"before - request does not contain an OAuth authentication token; requestId:
> {"Message":"before - request does not contain an OAuth authentication token; requestId:
> {"Message":"before - request does not contain an OAuth authentication token; requestId:
> {"Message":"before - request does not contain an OAuth authentication token; requestId:


How were you able to solve issue?


----------



## nahreboreb

Still trying to install mitmproxy, with given command "apt install mitmproxy" getting "bash: apt: command not found"

so I installed brew, and tried "brew install now it says "bash: brew: command not found"

lastly tried "yum install mitmproxy"

Loaded plugins: fastestmirror, universal-hooks
Setting up Install Process
Determining fastest mirrors
* EA4: 104.219.172.10
* cpanel-addons-production-feed: 
* base: dallas.tx.
* extras: 
* updates: 
EA4 | 3.0 kB 00:00 ...
EA4/primary_db | 32 MB 00:00 
cpanel-addons-production-feed | 2.9 kB 00:00 ...
cpanel-addons-production-feed/primary_db | 10 kB 00:00 
base | 3.7 kB 00:00 
base/primary_db | 4.7 MB 00:00 
cpanel-plugins | 2.9 kB 00:00 ...
cpanel-plugins/primary_db | 38 kB 00:00 
extras | 3.4 kB 00:00 
extras/primary_db | 29 kB 00:00 
updates | 3.4 kB 00:00 
updates/primary_db | 4.7 MB 00:00 
No package mitmproxy available.
Error: Nothing to do

Appreciate any help you could provide!


----------



## chuck finley

the script doesn't grab the blocks? 
there are 2 offers sitting in iPhone Flex app for 30 minutes. I have been running the script...When I check Calendar, nothing. I go back to Offer page. 2 blocks are still sitting there...

Foundblocks.txt show these 2 blocks ID in there...


----------



## dkcs

chuck: I have to give you credit for persistence! I would have given up by now and just paid someone to fix it.

Email me and I can have you running in 5 minutes.



nahreboreb said:


> Still trying to install mitmproxy, with given command "apt install mitmproxy" getting "bash: apt: command not found"
> 
> so I installed brew, and tried "brew install now it says "bash: brew: command not found"
> 
> lastly tried "yum install mitmproxy"
> 
> Loaded plugins: fastestmirror, universal-hooks
> Setting up Install Process
> Determining fastest mirrors
> * EA4: 104.219.172.10
> * cpanel-addons-production-feed:
> * base: dallas.tx.
> * extras:
> * updates:
> EA4 | 3.0 kB 00:00 ...
> EA4/primary_db | 32 MB 00:00
> cpanel-addons-production-feed | 2.9 kB 00:00 ...
> cpanel-addons-production-feed/primary_db | 10 kB 00:00
> base | 3.7 kB 00:00
> base/primary_db | 4.7 MB 00:00
> cpanel-plugins | 2.9 kB 00:00 ...
> cpanel-plugins/primary_db | 38 kB 00:00
> extras | 3.4 kB 00:00
> extras/primary_db | 29 kB 00:00
> updates | 3.4 kB 00:00
> updates/primary_db | 4.7 MB 00:00
> No package mitmproxy available.
> Error: Nothing to do
> 
> Appreciate any help you could provide!


Have you tried apt-get?

apt-get install mitmproxy


----------



## Basmati

For anybody having trouble getting this script working, I highly recommend sending pm to dkcs. He can set it up and tailor it specifically to your needs.


----------



## Amazondriver

Tippyshot Thank you so much for clearing the earlier problem I had... Now that problem is clear, I am running into another issue. I have reached the point where I have to start the script and I have my location ID and everything is good to go. When I run the script, it doesn't seem to be looking for any offers. When I check to verify if it's running, I get this error:

{"Message":"before - TokenException validating token with Aztec; x-amz-access-token: Atna|EwICIHtu1A_hWFsm-cdz-gQT1ICy2rIQn1KMqoebMg6wi6kGBRRWXKnyqxkwrOao-pszymop9EV-rR5XhXs_-Bl_7_TNbUkKg1WYJNTvy0UcuPPnlks2wwJV, requestId: c2aaf2bf-b073-11e7-b3a7-937f8d0896d4"}

Do you know what this means? 
Please let me know if you have a solution for this.

Thanks!


----------



## dkcs

Grab a fresh token from within the Flex app and you should be good to go... Go into Flex and look for a block manually and your server will update itself with the new token which should last about 30-45 minutes.


----------



## Tippyshot

Amazondriver said:


> Tippyshot Thank you so much for clearing the earlier problem I had... Now that problem is clear, I am running into another issue. I have reached the point where I have to start the script and I have my location ID and everything is good to go. When I run the script, it doesn't seem to be looking for any offers. When I check to verify if it's running, I get this error:
> 
> {"Message":"before - TokenException validating token with Aztec; x-amz-access-token: Atna|EwICIHtu1A_hWFsm-cdz-gQT1ICy2rIQn1KMqoebMg6wi6kGBRRWXKnyqxkwrOao-pszymop9EV-rR5XhXs_-Bl_7_TNbUkKg1WYJNTvy0UcuPPnlks2wwJV, requestId: c2aaf2bf-b073-11e7-b3a7-937f8d0896d4"}
> 
> Do you know what this means?
> Please let me know if you have a solution for this.
> 
> Thanks!


cron isnt grabbing the token or the token died do what dkcs said or check cron


----------



## Amazondriver

dkcs and Tippyshot

Thank you so much! I appreciate your help, it's running now. I have a question, in order to refresh the token, do we need to refresh it from the same phone that is connected to the proxy? Or can I use my other phone that is not connected to proxy to refresh the token?


----------



## Tippyshot

Amazondriver said:


> dkcs and Tippyshot
> 
> Thank you so much! I appreciate your help, it's running now. I have a question, in order to refresh the token, do we need to refresh it from the same phone that is connected to the proxy? Or can I use my other phone that is not connected to proxy to refresh the token?


same phone or connect the other phone to the proxy


----------



## Zizzy

question...how are you getting the bat files to run on linux?


----------



## chuck finley

so...what will happen if I forgot to turn off the script...And I login to Flex app to go to my block location. Will Amazon detect something strange?

My VPS IP is in New York and I'm in Pacific Northwest.


----------



## Tippyshot

chuck finley said:


> so...what will happen if I forgot to turn off the script...And I login to Flex app to go to my block location. Will Amazon detect something strange?
> 
> My VPS IP is in New York and I'm in Pacific Northwest.


Ip detection isnt confirmed as of now it doesnt seem to matter much the script will die with the token so it would be just like if you started it right before you start a block which I do everyday you should be fine



Zizzy said:


> question...how are you getting the bat files to run on linux?


Like this "./" LOL!!!!! Anyone? anyone?............No ................... ok :/



Zizzy said:


> question...how are you getting the bat files to run on linux?


real answer try this on say the proxy start. 
mv doit.bat doit.whateveryouwant
./doit.whateveryouwant
and it works 
mv doit.whateveryouwant doit.bat
to restore


----------



## chuck finley

it looks like *hashed* offerId is fixed with the serviceAreaId. If you want to grab Specific Warehouse. You need to find that *hashed* offerId...in foundblocks.txt

Too much trouble to get this *Delay Filter* to work...


----------



## Vinn

Is there times we don't want to run scripts? when logged out of flex app? When on a block? I do know we have to be conscious about being close to FC. Also like to ask is there any new scripts add to hide detection or is this basically it?


----------



## Vinn

Thanks for the tip. So, anyone using this scripts could possibly be deactivate because servers are sending ip address info? So what would you install to prevent ip addresses to compile with Amazon? How could they match random external ip to the driver?

How are you guys refreshing token on phone that sitting at home ? I got Termius to ssh to server, but not able to remote to phone at home. New to Termius so I don't know if it would even do this.


----------



## dkcs

Every time you connect to any server they can log your ip address. There is no practical way to block your ip address from being sent and is pointless anyways as you need to send other identifying info to Amazon when making a block request. The script simply sends info that looks like it is coming directly from the Flex app on your phone so it doesn't appear to be out of the ordinary.

Now someone using a paid service like Zero Flex has an issue. They have turned their login info over to a third party who is logging into the Flex service for them to capture a new token (or are directly requesting blocks through another authentication method) to request blocks.

Zero Flex only has so many ip addresses available. Amazon can simply purchase a Zero Flex account and collect the ip addresses of every server Zero Flex uses. All Amazon needs to do then is match those ip addresses to users logging in from those addresses and then you get deactivated or warned depending on how Amazon feels that day.

With the script, you are running on your own unique ip address that no one else is using except yourself so it appears to Amazon to be just a normal flex account logging in and making requests.

This is a very simplified way of explaining this...


----------



## chuck finley

Support code 03-003 error.
Multiple people calling in reporting the issue.


----------



## dkcs

It's not script related...


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Can you create Ctrl Z as a snippet?



chuck finley said:


> Support code 03-003 error.
> Multiple people calling in reporting the issue.


yeah, I was having that issue on my iPhone around that time. Everything is working as of right now.


----------



## dkcs

I don't believe that function has been implemented in Termius yet.

There are a few requests for it on their forums.


----------



## Vinn

dkcs said:


> Every time you connect to any server they can log your ip address. There is no practical way to block your ip address from being sent and is pointless anyways as you need to send other identifying info to Amazon when making a block request. The script simply sends info that looks like it is coming directly from the Flex app on your phone so it doesn't appear to be out of the ordinary.
> 
> Now someone using a paid service like Zero Flex has an issue. They have turned their login info over to a third party who is logging into the Flex service for them to capture a new token (or are directly requesting blocks through another authentication method) to request blocks.
> 
> Zero Flex only has so many ip addresses available. Amazon can simply purchase a Zero Flex account and collect the ip addresses of every server Zero Flex uses. All Amazon needs to do then is match those ip addresses to users logging in from those addresses and then you get deactivated or warned depending on how Amazon feels that day.
> 
> With the script, you are running on your own unique ip address that no one else is using except yourself so it appears to Amazon to be just a normal flex account logging in and making requests.
> 
> This is a very simplified way of explaining this...


Thanks for having to explain that.. I've seen this "isPriorityOffer" 1 min before next day blocks come out. around 559pm... At the bottom of if showed ServiceareaID, totally different than mine. Any Idea as to what they are up too?

Anyone using Apn as suppose to Wifi?


----------



## dkcs

It could be for any number of things and then again they may never use it. Only Amazon knows...

I use the APN on my phone daily. It works very well.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

I found that you don’t need a “Ctrl Z” as a snippet. You can just create a shortcut instead, works create!


----------



## chuck finley

Vmiyoshi said:


> I found that you don't need a "Ctrl Z" as a snippet. You can just create a shortcut instead, works create!


Are you able to get the delaymins.txt to work? The script doesn't grab blocks if I use delaymins.txt


----------



## Vinn

Ok, just hit me that Apn is not needed. Hotspot on 2nd phone can connect as well. Dah.. _Its even a better connection._


----------



## Vmiyoshi

chuck finley said:


> Are you able to get the delaymins.txt to work? The script doesn't grab blocks if I use delaymins.txt


Yeah I was able to get it to work, however at this point in time, I'm not using a delay.
I honestly don't know how I fixed it.
The Story goes as such.
I was using the orginal code BlockGrabber created.
On the step in which he talked about the delay, I switched to that version which he calls the "new version."
This broke my setup. The symptom I was seeing was I could see the block in the output, I would get an email about it, but when I went to check the calendar nothing. One thing to note is the notification never ment you got a block, it only means the server saw a block, however in my market if my server saw it 100 percent of the time it grabs it successfully.
After doing some reading on this thread, I found that something changed and everyone using the "new version." Had issues grabbing blocks. I found dkcs posted a fix, I tailored it to my offerId hash, grepping on "AAAAAsomething something" this resolved the problem. I spoke to him about it, and he asked me why I wasn't using what he calls "blind grabber" code.
The answer was, just like in your case chuck finley it didn't work. I left it like that for a week.
Recently I found someone (could have been dkcs, I don't know) post a part of the code with no grep in it. I looked at the orginal code, copied out the first line, then updated what I had, and it works with the delay code in place. Don't ask me why, I thought I was doing that before.
Later I may update this post with my code, maybe in the morning...


----------



## dkcs

You don't want to filter for block types unless it is needed. If you accept all block types that your warehouse offers then you can use a blind grabber which is going to be the fastest. In some markets the blind grabber is the way to go, in other markets you can filter for everything.

The fix for the delay is posted in the thread here. Amazon changed the block format so you need to look in a different area to find the variables for the delay function.



cvflexer said:


> DKCS is most likely compiling data from your apps and phones and will use it to eventually perform some major hack into Amazon's systems. Your all a bunch of cheating fools.


I'm flattered by your overestimation of my abilities!

Anyone that I have helped set up has my home address and phone number and can reach me easily.


----------



## dkcs

Not cool posting other people's information publicly and just shows what a low class person you are...

So far you have spammed this forum under 3 different accounts (cvflexer, nahreboreb and ben turk).

If you are so worried about security why did you give me (a total Internet random) access to your account to fix a problem for you?

You were begging me to help you out and I was going to do it for free and when I couldn't do it fast enough you decided to go elsewhere and make your demands. 

I'm sorry Tippyshot got stuck trying to help you out.

Pushing people around and throwing out false acquisitions isn't going to get you very far...

I have no issue with one sharing their experience or opinion but when you publicly post the personal information of someone you are having a business dispute with then that is a low class move and is reflective of ones character.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

... And should be deactivated as such.


----------



## chuck finley

why sometimes the phone gets to the screen asking "use this device" while I run the script?
This is iPhone.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

chuck finley said:


> why sometimes the phone gets to the screen asking "use this device" while I run the script?
> This is iPhone.


Yeah, I started getting that this weekend... I hadn't gotten it before... I also have an iPhone.

I was also logged out a few times, which was odd. 
I did some switch between logistics, and Prime this past pay period for the first time. I also run the script bit long then I wanted to at times, because it seems amazon wasn't giving out that many same day blocks this weekend. So.... I will wait to see if I get "the email" tomorrow.


----------



## Flex89

It seems the new round of emails has to do with false information being used to create accounts. Don't know anybody personally but several posts on the main FB page.


----------



## Christopher D

Just got a second email, I stopped using any of my rooted phones for Amazon. Running my version of this script only. 

One difference between my version and the one here is that mine alerts me about the token exception, but keeps running with the assumption that I will fix the token within a few moments. So probably a few hundred requests (Going at a rate of ~35 per second) get sent with expired tokens each time it expires.

I've updated my script to wait in a while loop for the token to change from the one that it was using when it got the TokenException. This way, it should only send 1 bad request (Per instance) to amazon. 

My script also does not stop when I get a block (Which I think this one does). I've changed this so that a cron job starts and stops the checker around the time blocks are usually dropped.


----------



## Idoardi

Just receive the email here!, just use frep one time like two months ago!. Amazon server powered by Dkcs, original script, agent id modified. think our time is in here.!


----------



## Vinn

Christopher D said:


> Just got a second email, I stopped using any of my rooted phones for Amazon. Running my version of this script only.
> 
> One difference between my version and the one here is that mine alerts me about the token exception, but keeps running with the assumption that I will fix the token within a few moments. So probably a few hundred requests (Going at a rate of ~35 per second) get sent with expired tokens each time it expires.
> 
> I've updated my script to wait in a while loop for the token to change from the one that it was using when it got the TokenException. This way, it should only send 1 bad request (Per instance) to amazon.
> 
> My script also does not stop when I get a block (Which I think this one does). I've changed this so that a cron job starts and stops the checker around the time blocks are usually dropped.


How did you go about changing the token reception rate? Is there a way of looking at this exception rate?


----------



## Christopher D

Vinn said:


> How did you go about changing the token reception rate? Is there a way of looking at this exception rate?


Each instance of my script points to a central log file, writing the time and the response from the curl.



Code:


tail -1000 central.log | grep "10/16/2017_16:01:01" - | wc -l

This counts the number of requests done in a particular second by all instances (As long as they're all within the last 1000 lines of the log)


----------



## damphoose

Christopher D said:


> Just got a second email, I stopped using any of my rooted phones for Amazon. Running my version of this script only.


Did you get the email after you stopped using the rooted phones? I am asking because I don't want to go to the trouble of setting this up if Amazon is going to send emails for this too.


----------



## dkcs

I received the email as well and use nothing but the script with custom mods and I don't root my phone nor use any emulator or automated tapper and I'm on an unshared private server. My user-agent is always up to date, I don't scan for blocks every day (usually) and only drive about 16 hours a week. I only run 4 grabbers as well so I'm not pounding the server.

Either they are detecting when we flood the Flex server directly with requests (most likely) or they are using some other method. I'm going to assume that they are not using any sophisticated means but rather just counting how many times we make a request to the server.

Bottom line, Amazon can detect the script usage otherwise they are just sending out mass emails to scare people. It would be interesting to hear from anyone using a mechanical tapper ONLY to see if they also received the email as we would then know if Amazon is counting the number of taps per second we are making.

In any case I'm personally done using the script method for now...

Anyone that is still running the script I will continue to support.

Those that want their server wound down can contact me and I will shut you down so you no longer receive a server bill.

It's been fun guys!


----------



## Christopher D

damphoose said:


> Did you get the email after you stopped using the rooted phones? I am asking because I don't want to go to the trouble of setting this up if Amazon is going to send emails for this too.


My bad, I had stopped using the rooted phone with the other automation apps when I got the first email, weeks (months?) ago.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

I'm still using an emulator with built in macro. Received an email when the first round went out but haven't received one lately. 
Have been running it often and for hours.


----------



## Christopher D

dkcs said:


> In any case I'm personally done using the script method for now...
> 
> It's been fun guys!


Doing the same, I'd like to have the option of coming back to Amazon later if things change or if we get more information. But for now, I'm just going to play it safe with my account and just take my reserved blocks and try to fill with other work while I am going to school


----------



## dkcs

Since I can only work restaurants I will probably just switch to Uber or Lyft as the pay rate is comparable here when I factor in having to drive 90 minutes each way to the warehouse. Unless I can get the block type I want it just isn't worth it for me personally to drive that far.

I feel bad for the drivers who count on Amazon for 40 hours a week...


----------



## Christopher D

dkcs said:


> I feel bad for the drivers who count on Amazon for 40 hours a week...


One of those people, but I'm sure I can pull something together between Instacart, Lyft, Uber, DoorDash, Postmates... and any other things I'm signed up for but havent done in a while.


----------



## dkcs

It should make for an interesting xmas. I doubt Amazon will terminate anyone as long as you stop using "non-traditional" methods now as they don't want to risk loosing their holiday driver pool but after xmas watch out. Once Amazon no longer needs a gaggle of drivers I'm sure they will come out swinging.

I've been contacted by someone knowledgeable and it appears that Amazon is simply flagging accounts who are making too many requests to the Flex server. I'm debating as to dropping my checks down to maybe one grabber making 1 or 2 requests per second and seeing how long it takes Amazon to axe me as this job is pretty much worthless otherwise for me.

I've gotten one report of someone using a mechanical tapper only who also received the email so it appears that Amazon is checking how often you hit the server. Dropping down to one grabber slowly tapping may keep you under the radar or it may not. It's up to the individual to determine if they want to gamble with their account or not.


----------



## kmatt

So Amazon created this f*cked up sick ass game of tapping for blocks and now we need to make sure we don't tap too much even when tapping by hand?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

LMAO... ^^^


----------



## dkcs

kmatt said:


> So Amazon created this f*cked up sick ass game of tapping for blocks and now we need to make sure we don't tap too much even when tapping by hand?


Yeah, that pretty much sums it up. It is their game and can do as they please with it.

Unfortunately, many drivers who depended on Amazon to support their families will be hurt.

Multiple drivers will still be running the script for months (I'm still getting install requests from people who have received 3 warning emails) until Amazon actually does deactivations so you are left with the choice of risking your account and running the script or feeding your family, what would you do?

It's a tough choice where you are scrwed either way. If you don't use a script or mechanical tapper you won't get the blocks still being sucked up by those willing to take the risk and if you do run an automated method and Amazon drops the hammer you are also scrwed.


----------



## time2rockurworld

I'm curious to the script only users who got the email, what version of the app are you on?


----------



## chuck finley

I just setup the script 3 days ago. Now Amazon pulled this sh*t, dammit.


----------



## flexflorida

every one in this forum got the email or just a fews


----------



## dkcs

Some did and some didn't among my setups. I have one person who claims to know a woman who runs nothing and only finger taps and she got the email as well this go around.

One good thing (and bad for Amazon) is these warning emails have woken many people up to the fact that you can't depend on Amazon as a full time job and they are now going to go look for something steady and just work this as an occasional side job.


----------



## UberPasco

dkcs said:


> Some did and some didn't among my setups. I have one person who claims to know a woman who runs nothing and only finger taps and she got the email as well this go around.
> 
> One good thing (and bad for Amazon) is these warning emails have woken many people up to the fact that you can't depend on Amazon as a full time job and they are now going to go look for something steady and just work this as an occasional side job.


I only got the 1st email. But I (almost) completely stopped using Frep. Others who continued got 2nd. Haven't talked to anyone about 3rd. The only person we know of locally that got an email and said he wasn't using anything, was not truthful. So it does not appear to be a random scare tactic.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

dkcs said:


> Some did and some didn't among my setups. I have one person who claims to know a woman who runs nothing and only finger taps and she got the email as well this go around.
> 
> One good thing (and bad for Amazon) is these warning emails have woken many people up to the fact that you can't depend on Amazon as a full time job and they are now going to go look for something steady and just work this as an occasional side job.


One correction.....even doing this part time takes WAY too much time(or money) and hardly possible. I've only tried to work 3-4 blocks a week and even that is almost IMPOSSIBLE for the last 2 months or more. So...can't do it full time now and can't do it part time!!!???? Something seriously F...U...C...K...E...D up with such a setup!

I'm also continuing to run my emulator, running it right now and have not gotten a 2nd/latest email. I still catch blocks on occasion but unfortunately for a warehouse I have no plan to ever work out of since it's 50 miles away!


----------



## dkcs

Well, you are in one of the most difficult markets in the US. There are some places where you can still tap by hand and get blocks but those are disappearing fast. It really does take too much time to be able to work this job. 

Amazon should just stop the threats and end the whole game with a captcha or turn down the rate limiter to 3 checks per second instead of the 50 they have it set at now. Why even have a rate limiter in place if you are going to set it at a level so high and then bust drivers for trying to run right up against your limit? It's all a game...


----------



## flexflorida

but do you guys know anybody that have been deactivated for using frep or repetit or the scripts.


----------



## jade88

I got the first email and stopped using frep and my emulator, and haven't gotten anymore emails. But when blocks were actually sitting at times before, now blocks are always gone in the blink of an eye. So I know people are obviously using their scripts. The emails have consistently gone out Monday. Some are on their third warning. So I would think deactivations would start happening soon. If not people will just go back to using their bots if deactivations never happen. I'm waiting it out. In my opinion I think once they have given enough warnings they are going to start deactivating.


----------



## dkcs

Agree but I don't see them deactivating until after Xmas. It would be foolish to do it before their busiest time of the year. Any other time of the year it would be just straight deactivations.


----------



## chuck finley

Do they only send the warning email on Monday?


----------



## jade88

dkcs said:


> Agree but I don't see them deactivating until after Xmas. It would be foolish to do it before their busiest time of the year. Any other time of the year it would be just straight deactivations.


Yea you've said this thing before placing a lot of importance on the holidays. I don't agree. I think deactivations will likely occur soon but obviously not everyone who's using a bot, just some to make an example. Then further deactivations will continue after the holidays. My friend just got deactivated yesterday. And others have been getting deactivated for other reasons recently such as the multiple accounts. I feel it's coming. Once they get rid of a bunch of drivers I think less people will use the bots. Let's see... But yeah I think it's obvious that this is not a gig that can be relied on long term. It's very easy to get deactivated.


----------



## damphoose

jade88 said:


> Yea you've said this thing before placing a lot of importance on the holidays. I don't agree. I think deactivations will likely occur soon but obviously not everyone who's using a bot, just some to make an example. Then further deactivations will continue after the holidays. My friend just got deactivated yesterday. And others have been getting deactivated for other reasons recently such as the multiple accounts. I feel it's coming. Once they get rid of a bunch of drivers I think less people will use the bots. Let's see... But yeah I think it's obvious that this is not a gig that can be relied on long term. It's very easy to get deactivated.


He never said "normal" deactivations will not happen. Obviously multiple accounts, missing packages, missing blocks etc. deactivations are still going to happen even in the holiday seasons. Thats just a handful of drivers per week and they are easily replaced.


----------



## jade88

damphoose said:


> He never said "normal" deactivations will not happen. Obviously multiple accounts, missing packages, missing blocks etc. deactivations are still going to happen even in the holiday seasons. Thats just a handful of drivers per week and they are easily replaced.


I never said he said that normal ones wouldn't happen. They've sent out three warnings, and I believe deactivations for script use are coming regardless of the holidays approaching. Not everyone but some will get deactivated. If I didn't believe this I would continue using my bots. Anyway that's just my opinion. We'll see.


----------



## chuck finley

jade88 said:


> Yea you've said this thing before placing a lot of importance on the holidays. I don't agree. I think deactivations will likely occur soon but obviously not everyone who's using a bot, just some to make an example. Then further deactivations will continue after the holidays. My friend just got deactivated yesterday. And others have been getting deactivated for other reasons recently such as the multiple accounts. I feel it's coming. Once they get rid of a bunch of drivers I think less people will use the bots. Let's see... But yeah I think it's obvious that this is not a gig that can be relied on long term. It's very easy to get deactivated.


Did your friend get deactivated because he used this script?


----------



## jade88

chuck finley said:


> Did your friend get deactivated because he used this script?


No they got deactivated for something else. I don't think anyone has gotten deactivated yet for the script use. But I do believe it's coming soon.



chuck finley said:


> Do they only send the warning email on Monday?


It seems like they go out on Mondays. Probably after monitoring for the week prior.


----------



## dkcs

jade88 said:


> I never said he said that normal ones wouldn't happen. They've sent out three warnings, and I believe deactivations for script use are coming regardless of the holidays approaching. Not everyone but some will get deactivated. If I didn't believe this I would continue using my bots. Anyway that's just my opinion. We'll see.


I'd have to disagree.

Yes, there are some markets where it wouldn't cause an issue for Amazon to start doing mass deactivations but in other big markets (like Los Angeles) it would be foolish as they can't get enough drivers as it is. I see weekend blocks dropped here for $29/hour plus tips out of UC3 and UC5 and they sit untaken.

Anyone in retail that slashes their workforce right before the holidays is a fool and shouldn't be in the retail business unless they have bodies on the sideline trained and ready to go. Even then there is a learning period before the new workers can fully take over. Now, it is possible that Amazon could use alternative delivery services to take up the slack but that has failed Amazon in xmas years past (UPS 2013) and generated bad publicity when xmas gifts didn't arrive.

Drivers who depend on Amazon for a steady income should start lining up something else more dependable and think of Amazon as only a pert time gig which Amazon could force you to do any time they feel like it by simply lowering the cap on how many hours one can work.

Only time will tell what happens...


----------



## Flex89

In our market, they recently changed what they charge customers. $40 minimum for "free", $4.99 for less than $40. One hours went from $7.99 to $11.99. Now.. if they add into the mix deactivating drivers for simply playing Amazon's own game they created. I agree, unless Amazon is simply trying to create a major shit storm, there will be no major deactivations before or during the holidays.


----------



## padape

Hey guys one question, anyone knows is the ZeroFlex bot is a legit thing or just a scam?


----------



## dkcs

It works and has a nice interface but you are turning your Amazon Flex credentials over to a bunch of guys outside of the US who will have complete access to you Flex account. If and when Amazon drops the axe on these services don't be surprised if these guys sweep your driver earning for a few days into their bank account on the way out...


----------



## imfatandold

wonder how many people spam this and other cheating sites to amazon on a daily basis.


----------



## padape

dkcs said:


> It works and has a nice interface but you are turning your Amazon Flex credentials over to a bunch of guys outside of the US who will have complete access to you Flex account. If and when Amazon drops the axe on these services don't be surprised if these guys sweep your driver earning for a few days into their bank account on the way out...


Ohh haha, thanks.
Just because I'm curious, what is the thing this guys are doing different with this bot?


----------



## dkcs

Point and click interface and they don't require a manual token refresh.


----------



## padape

dkcs said:


> Point and click interface and they don't require a manual token refresh.


Thanks again man.
I normally just wait for my weekly reserved blocks (just 4 hours in the weekend), but my dad do it a lot more, we are kinda new in the country and we are starting again.
And now he is stressed because the Amazon emails, damn. Why they have to **** with the people who really want to work his 40 hours, just that, not selling blocks, not doing more than 40, just the enough to be calm for a while.


----------



## Idoardi

the thing is.. the way they think is, we have 900 drivers more interested with no need for script, so i think, yes they are gonna probably make mass desactivation before holidays season. Wish not to happen , but just one opinion at the end.

Every one choose to use or not the script... what a tentation!


----------



## Jakes Alabi

BlockGrabber said:


> Master List of Warehouses and ID's
> ------------------------------------------
> Below is a reference to the warehouse locations and ids for use in the script. They should match the step you found in your proxy output.
> 
> The last set of numbers (including any dashes) is the id for the corresponding warehouse/location. This is the number to use in the script.
> 
> Do not use the UBA1, DLA1 or whatever type formatted code. That is not the internal id.
> 
> You also seem to be able to change between some of them (for example do Prime Now instead of Logistics):
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am getting error code message Service area does not exist for service area id
> 
> What did I do wrong?


----------



## Idoardi

Seems like the scripts doesn’t see the blocks offer in its original form? Or is just me?


----------



## dkcs

Everything is working good on my end. No reports from any of my installs and I was able to pick up two blocks for tomorrow...


----------



## GMan01

I'm I trippin or did Amazon just give permission to modify there app


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Tippyshot said:


> The script works fine still and my version is still undetected if anyone needs a setup <3


Your verison using a raspberry pi ?


----------



## Tippyshot

Vmiyoshi said:


> Your verison using a raspberry pi ?


That one and my server versions


----------



## getawaycar

dkcs said:


> It works and has a nice interface but you are turning your Amazon Flex credentials over to a bunch of guys outside of the US who will have complete access to you Flex account. If and when Amazon drops the axe on these services don't be surprised if these guys sweep your driver earning for a few days into their bank account on the way out...


You are giving them access not only to your Flex account but your regular Amazon shopping account as well since the login name and password are the same for both. They can see your home address, phone number, credit card and banking info, etc.


----------



## dkcs

It looks like Amazon has updated the headers for the accept offer routine being used and now sends data to the internal Amazon coral server.

This may or may not need to be updated in the script to accept blocks but I'm testing the changes now and will roll out this update tonight if needed to everyone who has me maintaining their script for them so that we are in compliance with the exact format being sent by the Flex app itself.

Thanks to Enigma Quip for pointing this out!

It appears that the change can be made in the getlast.bat file to include the following code in the curl header to accept a block with this new format. This code may have changed when 8658 came down and it is possibly what was used to detect the script. No one can say for sure..



Code:


'{"__type": "AcceptOfferInput:http://internal.amazon.com/coral/com.amazon.omwbuseyservice.offers/","offerId":"'`echo -e $p | tr -d "\n"`'"}'


----------



## chuck finley

Interesting...
https://uberpeople.net/threads/make...bber-step-by-step.188718/page-36#post-3169110


----------



## GMan01

chuck finley said:


> Interesting...
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/make...bber-step-by-step.188718/page-36#post-3169110


In the Flex app
Account 
Legal information 
Additional terms


----------



## dkcs

GMan01 said:


> In the Flex app
> Account
> Legal information
> Additional terms


You are confusing the license of the outside code that Amazon is using inside the app.

What you are quoting only refers to the Urdl code used in the Flex app under the Boost license and does not apply to the entire app itself.

What it comes down to is the additional terms section only applies to the code Amazon is using from a third party in the Flex app. This is akin to Amazon using code from a GPL licensed app in Flex.


----------



## GMan01

dkcs said:


> You are confusing the license of the outside code that Amazon is using inside the app.
> 
> What you are quoting only refers to the Urdl code used in the Flex app under the Boost license and does not apply to the entire app itself.
> 
> What it comes down to is the additional terms section only applies to the code Amazon is using from a third party in the Flex app. This is akin to Amazon using code from a GPL licensed app in Flex.


Ok thanks for the clarification


----------



## chuck finley

I look in getlast.txt
I see:


{"errorCode":null,"message":"Offer does not meet rule OFFER_OVERLAP"}{"errorCode":null,"message":"Offer does not meet rule OFFER_OVERLAP"}{"errorCode":null,"message":"Capacity no longer available for provider


Questions:
1. Is this normal?
2. Can I empty the getlast.txt?


----------



## dkcs

chuck finley said:


> I look in getlast.txt
> I see:
> 
> {"errorCode":null,"message":"Offer does not meet rule OFFER_OVERLAP"}{"errorCode":null,"message":"Offer does not meet rule OFFER_OVERLAP"}{"errorCode":null,"message":"Capacity no longer available for provider
> 
> Questions:
> 1. Is this normal?
> 2. Can I empty the getlast.txt?


Offer overlap is a schedule conflict so the block was not awarded. Capacity error means someone else grabbed the block before you could.

You can erase getlast.txt but it won't change anything.


----------



## dkcs

Well it looks like Amazon has cranked down the rate limiter to about 25 checks per second now.

I've confirmed it with 3 drivers in different cities and have seen it myself on my setup.

6 to 8 grabbers gets you the rate limit exceeded message when it used to take 12+ grabbers to hit that.


The question now does this mean that Amazon is officially allowing us to go up to 25 checks per second without being deactivated?

Does this mean all the warnings were just talk and they never intended to go through with them?

Another thought. This may be related to the update for the header being sent to the coral server that came down the other day. I will have to see if the rate limiter still is lowered if one removes the internal server header but if you do that will it also flag your account as an automated tool as it is no longer sending the same format as the Flex app itself?

Merry Christmas from Amazon! Now get back to work...


----------



## Vmiyoshi

dkcs said:


> Merry Christmas from Amazon! Now get back to work...


Lol...


----------



## Flexist

dkcs said:


> It looks like Amazon has updated the headers for the accept offer routine being used and now sends data to the internal Amazon coral server.
> 
> This may or may not need to be updated in the script to accept blocks but I'm testing the changes now and will roll out this update tonight if needed to everyone who has me maintaining their script for them so that we are in compliance with the exact format being sent by the Flex app itself.
> 
> Thanks to Enigma Quip for pointing this out!
> 
> It appears that the change can be made in the getlast.bat file to include the following code in the curl header to accept a block with this new format. This code may have changed when 8658 came down and it is possibly what was used to detect the script. No one can say for sure..
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> '{"__type": "AcceptOfferInput:http://internal.amazon.com/coral/com.amazon.omwbuseyservice.offers/","offerId":"'`echo -e $p | tr -d "\n"`'"}'


What is the new header itself exactly? Can you post a screenshot of the whole new Post request.

Do you only see it in the "accept offer" post request or also in the "get offers" get request?


----------



## enigmaquip

The headers themselves remain unchanged. The only new part is in the json that gets sent on the accept offer post. It looks like this now


Code:


{"__type": "AcceptOfferInput:http://internal.amazon.com/coral/com.amazon.omwbuseyservice.offers/","offerId": "<id>"}

You'd want to change your curl request in getlast.bat



Code:


Change this part
--data-binary '{"offerId":"'`echo -e $p | tr -d "\n"`'"}'
to this
--data-binary '{"__type":"AcceptOfferInput:http://internal.amazon.com/coral/com.amazon.omwbuseyservice.offers/","offerId":"'`echo -e $p | tr -d "\n"`'"}'


----------



## alberto sanchez

ive updated but now i miss more then before this is crazy and im only grabbing 1 hours?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Well for some reason it's now possible to catch blocks manually at DMI2....at least for the last 3 days. Not sure what changed but lot's of blocks getting dropped. They are doing MULTIPLE block drops all at once. Blocks go quickly but not as quickly as before and have choice now.

I've had my app updated 3 times in the last week and when I finish my block it says: "you one of a few drivers testing out a new app version" and asks if any problems. App seems much more stable, no reboots or gps issues. Even had a list of the changes and fixes as well a message that "your voice matters" as it appears it will ask questions about the app to see "how we are doing and where we can improve".
version: 8908


----------



## alberto sanchez

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Well for some reason it's now possible to catch blocks manually at DMI2....at least for the last 3 days. Not sure what changed but lot's of blocks getting dropped. They are doing MULTIPLE block drops all at once. Blocks go quickly but not as quickly as before and have choice now.
> 
> I've had my app updated 3 times in the last week and when I finish my block it says: "you one of a few drivers testing out a new app version" and asks if any problems. App seems much more stable, no reboots or gps issues.
> version: 8908


can you please send me a copy of you app version 8908


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

alberto sanchez said:


> can you please send me a copy of you app version 8908


 When it's just an update I can't make a copy and share it. At least no way I know how.
Have done it plenty of times with versions that were sent as a download and have several old versions of the app.


----------



## alberto sanchez

you can make a back up i know how pm me


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

alberto sanchez said:


> you can make a back up i know how pm me


Feel free to send instructions. If I can do it I give it a shot.


----------



## alberto sanchez

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Feel free to send instructions. If I can do it I give it a shot.


download send anywhere on google play store and upload the app to send anywhere create a link and send it to me it with the pin this will allow me to download it


----------



## dkcs

It appears what is happening is that many versions of the bots and scripts out there are simply blowing past the new lowered rate limiter so their requests are being dumped by Amazon at the load balancer and not even being forwarded on.

Run under the rate limiter setting and you should have a ton of blocks presented but the others will catch up sooner or later once they get their scripts changed and updated. This is a good reason to have someone like Tippyshot or myself maintaining your script to ensure you have the latest settings available to keep running.


***************************************************************************************

Since this is the number one question out of the 102 emails I received today regarding this change...

The number of grabbers really doesn't matter. It is the total number of checks per second that you are hitting the Flex server with. The rate limiter is around 20-25 checks per second now down from approximately 50 checks per second previously. Some people will have faster servers or slimmed down scripts that can hit the server with 3 grabbers and some will need to run 6 grabbers to hit the rate limit. The only thing that counts now is to have a server with a super low ping time (all of the servers I use are under a 1.5ms ping time vs up to 10-12 ms for others) and have a script that accepts the block as soon as it sees the offer.

You can test your server for the ping time by typing this on the command line.

ping flex-capacity-na.amazon.com

and watch the response time on the far right. The servers I use all run under 1.5ms to get the packets to the Flex server faster before others...


----------



## Flexist

enigmaquip said:


> The headers themselves remain unchanged. The only new part is in the json that gets sent on the accept offer post. It looks like this now
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> {"__type": "AcceptOfferInput:http://internal.amazon.com/coral/com.amazon.omwbuseyservice.offers/","offerId": "<id>"}
> 
> You'd want to change your curl request in getlast.bat
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Change this part
> --data-binary '{"offerId":"'`echo -e $p | tr -d "\n"`'"}'
> to this
> --data-binary '{"__type":"AcceptOfferInput:http://internal.amazon.com/coral/com.amazon.omwbuseyservice.offers/","offerId":"'`echo -e $p | tr -d "\n"`'"}'


Anyone have any idea what this might be doing?

Not sure whether it is best to conform with it or circumvent it.


----------



## dkcs

This is what is actually being sent by the Flex app itself when it sends requests from the Flex app to the Flex server. It's probably a good idea to make your requests look exactly like what the Flex app is sending otherwise you could be generating an error on Amazon's end and make yourself stand out.


----------



## Flexist

Any idea what that url's purpose might be?


----------



## dkcs

It's an internal amazon server used for many purposes but appears to be related to authorization functions.


----------



## dkcs

Just for an update regarding the rate limiter.

It applies to your driver ID across all accounts.

So if you are running a script and even click manually by hand you can trigger the rate limiter and will receive an error inside of Flex telling you that you are checking to fast so make sure you are only using one method at a time to check and even breaking the script up into multiple servers won't get past the rate limiter.


----------



## GMan01

Will the script stop when limit is reached, like it does when the token expires?


----------



## dkcs

No. The script will continue on but your requests will be blocked by Amazon and dumped.


----------



## GMan01

So only Amazon can see the error? If not what will it look like?


----------



## dkcs

No, it will say rate exceeded if you are watching the script output.


----------



## chuck finley

so 1 grabber do 4 checks per second?


----------



## dkcs

No, it will vary by server, network and what your script is coded to do. Each one is different. Some will get the error at 3 grabbers some won't until they have 6-8 grabbers running.


----------



## dkcs

Another batch of emails are going out right now... Nothing here on my end but I'm running slow.


----------



## jade88

dkcs said:


> Another batch of emails are going out right now... Nothing here on my end but I'm running slow.


Welp not to rain on your parade, but so much for your "they might not deactivate drivers anymore" theory from earlier tonight.


----------



## dkcs

And who has been deactivated? Just another threat and this is number 4 with still no deactivations reported for anyone... Sorry to rain on your parade but you seem to be excited at the idea of someone actually being deactivated so you can say I told you so... Schadenfreude.

So far I have one person get this mail and all they use is Frep and I haven't even set them up yet for the script.

Another user was pushing the server hard.

Another was using an emulator as well as the script.

And the last one has a Zero Flex account and just started using the script.


----------



## That Would Be Great

dkcs said:


> Another batch of emails are going out right now... Nothing here on my end but I'm running slow.


Just got that email, it's my first one and it was most likely caused by not updating my server with the change posted here until later in the day. Let's see what happens.. might need to get my resume in order in case Amazon decides to deactivate drivers......


----------



## jade88

dkcs said:


> And who has been deactivated? Just another threat and this is number 4 with still no deactivations for anyone... Sorry to rain on your parade but you seem to be excited at the idea of someone actually being deactivated so you can say I told you so...


I'm not excited by the idea. I don't want all of you to get deactivated. We all are trying to make our money with this gig. But I do advise those that don't want to get deactivated to be careful. If you don't care about being deactivated this doesn't apply to you.

Another close friend of mine just got deactivated last week and it sucks. She was doing something that I wanted to say something about but didn't. She acted like she didn't care and then was super bummed when she got the axe. And no it wasn't over using a script, just to be clear. But I highly doubt they're sending out emails every week with no intention of deactivating. Anyway, just be careful peeps. That's all.


----------



## chuck finley

That Would Be Great said:


> Just got that email, it's my first one and it was most likely caused by not updating my server with the change posted here until later in the day. Let's see what happens.. might need to get my resume in order in case Amazon decides to deactivate drivers......


what did you forget to update your server?


----------



## That Would Be Great

chuck finley said:


> what did you forget to update your server?





enigmaquip said:


> The headers themselves remain unchanged. The only new part is in the json that gets sent on the accept offer post. It looks like this now
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> {"__type": "AcceptOfferInput:(censored since I can't post URLs)","offerId": "<id>"}
> 
> You'd want to change your curl request in getlast.bat


I was running the script for a bit without implementing the change that was posted earlier until I realized that it wasn't working and throwing up errors in my getlast.txt

That or I was somehow slamming their servers too hard with two grabbers? I don't know at this point.


----------



## chuck finley

That Would Be Great said:


> I was running the script for a bit without implementing the change that was posted earlier until I realized that it wasn't working and throwing up errors in my getlast.txt
> 
> That or I was somehow slamming their servers too hard with two grabbers? I don't know at this point.


what error did you get in your getlast.txt?

Like this error?

{"errorCode":null,"message":"Offer does not meet rule OFFER_OVERLAP"}{"errorCode":null,"message":"Offer does not meet rule OFFER_OVERLAP"}{"errorCode":null,"message":"Capacity no longer available for provider


----------



## That Would Be Great

chuck finley said:


> what error did you get in your getlast.txt?
> 
> Like this error?
> 
> {"errorCode":null,"message":"Offer does not meet rule OFFER_OVERLAP"}{"errorCode":null,"message":"Offer does not meet rule OFFER_OVERLAP"}{"errorCode":null,"message":"Capacity no longer available for provider


No, I was getting this: {"errorCode":null,"message":"Offer does not meet rule PREVIOUS_ACTION"}

I wish it said OFFER_OVERLAP, but I knew something was up when it showed PREVIOUS_ACTION. Which is what prompted me to hit up this topic and look over the recently posted replies.


----------



## dkcs

Simple piece of advice is to never update the Flex app until you have to. There are multiple people including myself that will be looking at the packets sent between the Flex app and the Flex server for any changes Amazon has made and will try to post the update here when we see it.

Anyone that wants to browse through the actual data sent back and forth can issue this command on their server command line which will play back the proxy capture for their Flex session.

cd /home/proxy
mitmproxy -c proxy.out


----------



## chuck finley

That Would Be Great said:


> No, I was getting this: {"errorCode":null,"message":"Offer does not meet rule PREVIOUS_ACTION"}
> 
> I wish it said OFFER_OVERLAP, but I knew something was up when it showed PREVIOUS_ACTION. Which is what prompted me to hit up this topic and look over the recently posted replies.


What does PREVIOUS_ACTION mean?


----------



## dkcs

I've gotten that message before when I tried to reject a block offer. I tried to set my code up to reject offers I don't want (same as hitting the decline button in the app) to prevent the same offer from looping the script but it would generate that error so I just send it to /dev/null.


----------



## alberto sanchez

my script is working fine. and im grabbing all the blocks i want updated something no one knows about yet and is funny how im at the warehouse and i see everyone kicking rocks lmao

best suggestion i can give team up with someone who knows about this like tippyshot or dkcs i dont use there services but there great people and with there knowledge i learned a lot on my own it was a long course took a few months to figure out but now i can use this knowledge to work a Microsoft, god luck to you all and see you guys on the roads when you figure this update out. cloudy boys signing out Ez


----------



## Basmati

alberto sanchez said:


> my script is working fine. and im grabbing all the blocks i want updated something no one knows about yet and is funny how im at the warehouse and i see everyone kicking rocks lmao


What is the point of even saying this if you are not going to share what it is you updated?


----------



## alberto sanchez

help the same people that want to take the bots down thats crazy this all started because of who ever posted this shit here, so ill let you guys suffer a bit

every-time you guys figure this out and posted here amazon will get ready to drop some new shit because they probably already monitoring this site you guys are not thinking straight yes i appreciate the help to helping us and showing us a way to get blocks or a fair way blah blah blah now what you all stuck going crazy im just saying think wisely


----------



## time2rockurworld

alberto sanchez said:


> help the same people that want to take the bots down thats crazy this all started because of who ever posted this shit here, so ill let you guys suffer a bit
> 
> every-time you guys figure this out and posted here amazon will get ready to drop some new shit because they probably already monitoring this site you guys are not thinking straight yes i appreciate the help to helping us and showing us a way to get blocks or a fair way blah blah blah now what you all stuck going crazy im just saying think wisely


Well I do agree with the whole Amazon probably monitoring this site and knowing what to take down. I said that a while back.


----------



## time2rockurworld

alberto sanchez said:


> seee this guys smart


I'm just saying that anyone here has got to know Amazon has looked at this board by now. Even if they never knew about this board for a while I can guarantee some one who is pissed about this method has directed them here.

Plus this forum is public so they can read anything at anytime.


----------



## Flexist

alberto sanchez said:


> seee this guys smart


You, on the other hand... not so smart.

I do not know if you realize this, but you just identified yourself. And I am not talking about your user name.


----------



## Bgd3pon

enigmaquip said:


> The headers themselves remain unchanged. The only new part is in the json that gets sent on the accept offer post. It looks like this now
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> {"__type": "AcceptOfferInput:http://internal.amazon.com/coral/com.amazon.omwbuseyservice.offers/","offerId": "<id>"}
> 
> You'd want to change your curl request in getlast.bat
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Change this part
> --data-binary '{"offerId":"'`echo -e $p | tr -d "\n"`'"}'
> to this
> --data-binary '{"__type":"AcceptOfferInput:http://internal.amazon.com/coral/com.amazon.omwbuseyservice.offers/","offerId":"'`echo -e $p | tr -d "\n"`'"}'


I've made this change, and now I can't get any blocks for my FC.. everything I get is restaurants and fresh.. is this right?!


----------



## dkcs

The method posted here was being used long before it was made public here. Amazon knows about all of the methods out there.... There is no big secret method anyone has that is different. 

The script here works fine and continues to do so... I'm out today working two 4 hour shifts I picked up yesterday with the script and I'm searching right now for tomorrow without issues...


----------



## dkcs

So these are my results from two different accounts today looking for blocks using the script posted here.

Account 1 has one warning email from round three. I was able to pick up a block for tomorrow without any issue at the normal time.

Account 2 belongs to the gf and is hard coded for logistics but I switched her to Prime Now by changing the location code in the script. This account has no warnings and was able to pick up a Prime Now block tomorrow as well.

Both of these accounts run one grabber as that is all it takes to get blocks in LA still. Both accounts are still seeing all offers and accepting them as normal.

Based on all of the email I've received from those I have set up and maintain (and those that I didn't set up) is that some people are now no longer able to switch warehouses, some are limited to about 5 checks per second and some are only seeing certain types of block offers and are only picking up certain types of blocks or no blocks at all.

My guess is that Amazon is now filtering block offers/acceptance by driver ID and is probably related to the recent change in the coral server header inclusion. I do have one report from a installer who had an account switched from logistics to PN and is no longer able to grab offers from the PN warehouse since they added the coral header. When they remove the coral header they are able to get offers from the changed warehouse once again. The question then is if we remove the header for the call to the internal coral server is that going to raise a red flag with Amazon and are they just going to ban all requests that don't include the coral call?

Instead of deactivating people since all 4 warning emails have been ignored they are selectively restricting what drivers can now do using the script and most likely the Flex app as well. Block Grabber mentioned this a few weeks back when he found a new method of grabbing blocks that didn't require a new token every 45-60 minutes. After using this method for a period of time he found the account was no longer being sent offers. It wasn't deactivated but simply could not see offers for a period of time. I would call this a soft deactivation...

It's quite possible that as you work more hours during the week or during periods of less demand that your account may not receive block offers or you may be restricted in some other way. This could also be triggered by hitting the server too hard or forfeiting too many blocks or any of a 100 different things you did that Amazon didn't like.



No one really knows and this is just a hunch on my part...

Anyone that I have set up and wants the coral call to the server removed for now just let me know at my email address. It appears that removing the coral server will unblock your account for now possibly but it may leave you open for a hard deactivation as the Flex app itself is now sending the coral header when it makes a request to capture a block and I always strive to have the script send the exact same data that the Flex app itself is sending and there is no guarantee on how long this will work either. By removing the coral header you are making yourself stand out...


----------



## flexflorida

yes i got filter i'm in prime now and they are paying for the block for 2 hours 50-64 with tips because they don't have drivers.


----------



## Axkaryus

flexflorida said:


> yes i got filter i'm in prime now and they are paying for the block for 2 hours 50-64 with tips because they don't have drivers.


where is that?


----------



## flexflorida

i'm located in Miami.


----------



## Axkaryus

flexflorida said:


> i'm located in Miami.


Oh I see thats weird... where I am I havent see something like that so.. yeah...


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Axkaryus said:


> Oh I see thats weird... where I am I havent see something like that so.. yeah...


 And it's VERY rare to see here but i'm logistics and seeing the same thing as flexflorida. Something has recently changed or cut loose here in miami because I saw increased rates and extended block times yesterday. First time ever seeing $24hr blocks, 4.5, 5 hour blocks(didn't say anything about larger vehicles). Early blocks were flying by so fast I got at least 20 red bars for block taken and was unable to grab early.

They have plenty of drivers so that's not it.

Yesterday was bonkers and once the blocks started dropping it never stopped. But blocks for 3 hours all sat and lot's of them expired. Then they had to release later blocks for increased rates and hours. This is not typical and rarely happens.


----------



## Basmati

I'm in Miami and and am seeing very few blocks drop. They are definitely restricting my access to the blocks. Sounds like it is costing them tho. Miami would never normally have increased rates.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Basmati said:


> I'm in Miami and and am seeing very few blocks drop. They are definitely restricting my access to the blocks. Sounds like it is costing them tho. Miami would never normally have increased rates.


 Sounds like what dkcs explained and would make sense. Less proxy runners seeing the blocks making them more available while also "locking" out a good portion of their drivers leaving they shorthanded. 
They seem to be looking for a "sweetspot"?
Know you probably don't need to be told but maybe switch to manual for a day or 2 see what happens.


----------



## flexflorida

yes we are blocked.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

I have a couple of questions dkcs
I know you have a report from a user that when they switched the coral server, they no longer were able to grab PN blocks, and switching the line back to what was before allowed him to do PN again. So he was able to see the block, but not grab it right? So the question is does that appear to be only in his/her case? Meaning have you seen other users who have the "coral" line in place still be able to switch from logistics to PN?

Also in my experience doing this I can only get 2-hour blocks (when switching from logistics to PN), however when I go into the warehouse and have a casual conversation with other contractors, I find most of them have 4-hour blocks.
My thinking on this is maybe Amazon does more aggressive scheduling on that side, and only gives out 2-hour same days...


----------



## damphoose

Vmiyoshi said:


> My thinking on this is maybe Amazon does more aggressive scheduling on that side, and only gives out 2-hour same days...


From first hand experience I would have to say, yes.
All my reserved PN blocks I get form Amazon are 4 hour blocks. The only reserved blocks I receive that are 2 hour is Fresh. Even my reserved restaurant blocks are 4 hours.


----------



## jose maestre

dkcs said:


> The method posted here was being used long before it was made public here. Amazon knows about all of the methods out there.... There is no big secret method anyone has that is different.
> 
> The script here works fine and continues to do so... I'm out today working two 4 hour shifts I picked up yesterday with the script and I'm searching right now for tomorrow without issues...


dkcs and others if you may please respond, is the original script without the delay modification still working? I have been trying to grab blocks whit the original blind grabber without modifications but is not working very well it'll grab maybe 1 out 9 times it runs, i'm still running the original one (not even the delaymins.txt, i did it at some point but was not grabbing blocks), then i was going to include the "grep -e AAAAAAAAAXX" but didn't since you said later i was not going to make any difference, then came "userid" findings and the coral server.

I understand he mods you have mentioned but would like to know at this point based on your findings! what modification you make to the original script to have it blind grabbing? , just mention them i'll know what you're talking about since i have read the whole thread (i just want to grab blocks doesn't matter scheduled start is within ten minutes) i would just release them quickly (they won't penalty if you release them within 5 minutes after grabbing assuming you are within the 45 min window already).

thanks in advance.


----------



## Axkaryus

So... are any of you having trouble seeing HotWheels Blocks?


----------



## Flexist

dkcs said:


> So these are my results from two different accounts today looking for blocks using the script posted here.
> 
> Account 1 has one warning email from round three. I was able to pick up a block for tomorrow without any issue at the normal time.
> 
> Account 2 belongs to the gf and is hard coded for logistics but I switched her to Prime Now by changing the location code in the script. This account has no warnings and was able to pick up a Prime Now block tomorrow as well.
> 
> Both of these accounts run one grabber as that is all it takes to get blocks in LA still. Both accounts are still seeing all offers and accepting them as normal.
> 
> Based on all of the email I've received from those I have set up and maintain (and those that I didn't set up) is that some people are now no longer able to switch warehouses, some are limited to about 5 checks per second and some are only seeing certain types of block offers and are only picking up certain types of blocks or no blocks at all.
> 
> My guess is that Amazon is now filtering block offers/acceptance by driver ID and is probably related to the recent change in the coral server header inclusion. I do have one report from a installer who had an account switched from logistics to PN and is no longer able to grab offers from the PN warehouse since they added the coral header. When they remove the coral header they are able to get offers from the changed warehouse once again. The question then is if we remove the header for the call to the internal coral server is that going to raise a red flag with Amazon and are they just going to ban all requests that don't include the coral call?
> 
> Instead of deactivating people since all 4 warning emails have been ignored they are selectively restricting what drivers can now do using the script and most likely the Flex app as well. Block Grabber mentioned this a few weeks back when he found a new method of grabbing blocks that didn't require a new token every 45-60 minutes. After using this method for a period of time he found the account was no longer being sent offers. It wasn't deactivated but simply could not see offers for a period of time. I would call this a soft deactivation...
> 
> It's quite possible that as you work more hours during the week or during periods of less demand that your account may not receive block offers or you may be restricted in some other way. This could also be triggered by hitting the server too hard or forfeiting too many blocks or any of a 100 different things you did that Amazon didn't like.
> 
> No one really knows and this is just a hunch on my part...
> 
> Anyone that I have set up and wants the coral call to the server removed for now just let me know at my email address. It appears that removing the coral server will unblock your account for now possibly but it may leave you open for a hard deactivation as the Flex app itself is now sending the coral header when it makes a request to capture a block and I always strive to have the script send the exact same data that the Flex app itself is sending and there is no guarantee on how long this will work either. By removing the coral header you are making yourself stand out...


I do not see how the coral server has anything to do with seeing offers. It is not included in the "get offers" request.

It is only in the "accept offers" request.


----------



## dkcs

The inclusion of the coral header is what started this all the changes. It's the only change that I can narrow down that is causing certain drivers to be filtered at all. But you are correct and I can't explain it either because the actual script that looks for blocks has not changed at all and does not have the coral header in it.

I still have two working accounts today that are grabbing blocks without issue using the coral header to accept the blocks.

I have had one report that says if you go back to an old version of the app that it helped restore their account for now but I wouldn't count on that forever.

Amazon is simply targeting certain drivers and not others. This is the same bull division of drivers that resulted in this entire game of using automated methods of block capture. Amazon just needs to limit everyone so we are all on a level playing field and not crank down the limiter on just certain drivers and only allow selective blocks to be searched for.

For the time being your options have been listed here. Also try manually grabbing blocks now and you may be surprised...



jose maestre said:


> dkcs and others if you may please respond, is the original script without the delay modification still working? I have been trying to grab blocks whit the original blind grabber without modifications but is not working very well it'll grab maybe 1 out 9 times it runs, i'm still running the original one (not even the delaymins.txt, i did it at some point but was not grabbing blocks), then i was going to include the "grep -e AAAAAAAAAXX" but didn't since you said later i was not going to make any difference, then came "userid" findings and the coral server.
> 
> I understand he mods you have mentioned but would like to know at this point based on your findings! what modification you make to the original script to have it blind grabbing? , just mention them i'll know what you're talking about since i have read the whole thread (i just want to grab blocks doesn't matter scheduled start is within ten minutes) i would just release them quickly (they won't penalty if you release them within 5 minutes after grabbing assuming you are within the 45 min window already).
> 
> thanks in advance.


The answer is it depends on if Amazon has decided to limit what your account can do.

Anyone that wants to run their script slower can either email me if I set you up originally or do the following.

Add a sleep command to the checkblocks.bat file to add a delay to the script checking.

sleep 0.5 adds 1/2 second of delay to the script between block checks. You can fine tune this as needed to run yourself right under what limits Amazon has in place for you.

So here is what it looks like in the actual bat file so you can see where to add the delay value.



Code:


while ! grep "TokenException" output.txt > /dev/null
do
echo -e '\n'$(date +%x_%H:%M:%S:%3N) > output.txt
curl -s -k -H 'Host: flex-capacity-na.amazon.com' -H 'Cookie: session-token="'`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/session-token.txt`'"' -H 'x-amz-access-token: '`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/amazon-token.txt` -H 'x-flex-instance-id: '`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/flex-id.txt` -H 'Accept: */*' -H 
if grep -q "OFFERED" output.txt; then
    cat output.txt >> foundblocks.txt
    ./getlast.bat
fi
sleep 0.5
done
/usr/bin/php flexover.php


----------



## chuck finley

damn. Now it's back to Frep speed...what a pain.


----------



## Python

BlockGrabber said:


> *Step 8 - Delay Filter Update to Only Grab Blocks Past a Certain Amount of Time in the Future
> *
> I have attached a modified file of a version that I've been testing that lets you set a delay in minutes for when you want a block.
> 
> If you want to use it, unzip and replace this updated getlast.bat in your source and 1 and 2 directories. Chmod it to 755 so it executes.
> 
> Then create a text file in the source directory only named delaymins.txt (644 chmod) - set it for 0 to grab anything now or the future, 60 for 60 minutes and beyond from now, 720 for 12 hours from now, etc. Just put a number in that file and save it with no line feeds or extra spaces or anything except a number - no decimals commas etc.
> 
> Then when you run the grabber, it will not grab anything that starts within those number of minutes. It will still notify that it found something however even if it doesn't grab it (assuming you configure and enable the built in notification script). You can even change it when the grabber is running and it will use the new delay setting right away.


This file is encrypted.


----------



## jose maestre

Python said:


> This file is encrypted.


It's not, just delete .zip extension at the end since is not a "zip" file is actually a ".bat" file


----------



## jose maestre

jose maestre said:


> It's not, just delete .zip extension at the end since is not a "zip" file is actually a ".bat" file


Sorry, just checked, its a zip file just unzip it and the .bat file wont be encrypted


----------



## Python

jose maestre said:


> Sorry, just checked, its a zip file just unzip it and the .bat file wont be encrypted


Okay. I would give it a try.


dkcs said:


> It depends on if Amazon has your warehouses combined or not. It appears that yours are combined.
> 
> In my area, UCA2 and UCA3 are combined. So if I put the location code for either into the location.txt I still receive offers from both locations.
> 
> The way around this is to set up a filter to only accept blocks of a certain type.
> 
> I've posted code examples here in the past on how to do that.
> 
> Yes, you could empty the foundblocks.txt file but I suggest saving it. In the future, if Amazon decides to fully hash the offerId and stop sending the legacy block info you still may be able to use the data in the foundblocks.txt file to set up block filters instead of using a blind grabber.


I can't seem to find the instruction for this. I have the same issue too. I keep getting restaurant blocks instead of just PN warehouse


----------



## chuck finley

How do you run the script while working your block?

When you are working your block, you need to turn on your phone GPS.
IP address of your server is in another State and your phone GPS show that you're in another State. Would it raise red flag?


----------



## Python

iFlexAlot said:


> It just got real. Amazon is emailing this to a bunch of drivers now.


Got this mail too and I was not using anything to catch the blocks so I guess the email was randomly sent. I had to forfeit some couple of blocks due to some pressing family emergencies and I guess that was why the mail got to me. I think they look at the frequency at which blocks are forfeited and decide to send the mails out.


----------



## dkcs

I'm actually hearing that the blocks being unavailable now are because Amazon wants them to go to the new drivers to get them trained so Amazon has shut off veteran drivers from accepting certain types of blocks for now...

So don't give up hope on the script entirely... Hopefully this will pass! 

This also would explain why some people (like myself) who have only been driving for a few months are still able to catch blocks while other veteran drivers can't.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

dkcs said:


> I'm actually hearing that the blocks being unavailable now are because Amazon wants them to go to the new drivers to get them trained so Amazon has shut off veteran drivers from accepting certain types of blocks for now...
> 
> So don't give up hope on the script entirely... Hopefully this will pass!
> 
> This also would explain why some people (like myself) who have only been driving for a few months are still able to catch blocks while other veteran drivers can't.


 It's possible that is happening but doesn't explain what i'm seeing. Been around for over a year. Lately i've seen more blocks than ever available and for the first times increased rates. Mentioned wednesday rates went up. Yesterday blocks again all day long for $22 an hour. Blocks sat for long periods untouched, some expired. Problem was most blocks were released less than 30 minutes and a LOT less than 15 minutes to start time.

This went on from early afternoon until 9pm even. Blocks are moving later in the day and no early releases at all so everything has shifted to a few hours later and most blocks are later. Even got a notification for open blocks at increased rates. Haven't seen a notification in 6 months or more!

I just don't see them shutting out veteran drivers and forcing themselves to pay increased rates just to get new drivers acclimated? Doesn't make sense.
And another interesting thing......this was only DMI2....the other warehouse(DMI3) we get offers from stayed at regular rates but those blocks also stuck around for some time.


----------



## dkcs

Actually, from what I'm hearing this is on the Prime Now side and not logistics (yet).

Could be BS, could be true... Only time will tell.

One thing is certain is they have turned the rate limiter way down for everyone...


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

dkcs said:


> Actually, from what I'm hearing this is on the Prime Now side and not logistics (yet).
> 
> Could be BS, could be true... Only time will tell.
> 
> One thing is certain is they have turned the rate limiter way down for everyone...


 Well I would say that what i'm telling you is confirming it's happening on the logistics side as well for sure. There's no way they are all the sudden shorthanded at our facility and not fulfilling demand. 
I'm guessing the big hit is the block sellers. Taking them out of the game or limiting what they can do most surely would explain such a shift. 
Amazon seems to be looking for a way to keep the system humming along while limiting the advantage auto grabbing programs have.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Why would anyone want to run the grabber slower with the half a second delay. I thought if I was running one grabber, it would automatically go under the 25 check a second limit...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

There's definatley is a shift in the force, as DLA7 was really empty yesterday, the employee parking lot was nearly empty too.

What is considered a Veteran driver ? 
2-3 months 6 or 12 perhaps. 
Maybe to number of blocks completed ? , I'm over a 100. 
How many returns one might have, How many times support had to be called? ect...


----------



## Axkaryus

Python said:


> Okay. I would give it a try.
> 
> I can't seem to find the instruction for this. I have the same issue too. I keep getting restaurant blocks instead of just PN warehouse


I just get PN cant see a fu*** rest


----------



## Christopher D

Running 1 checker, with 0.5 delay, so roughly 2 checks per second.
I miss a couple, but mostly I am still able to get 2 hour after 2 hour. 

My script is reporting version 8658, that's the version on my phone too, though my app is now reporting an available update but its skippable (for now). No Coral header.

It seems that the people who were regulars I dont see at the warehouse much (Some I dont see at all), I have no idea whats going on. But I'm getting back in the groove of Uber just in case.

Also: I used to miss a ~30% of blocks even at 35 checks / second. 

So its quite weird to easily get blocks at 2/sec.


----------



## jade88

I'm a veteran prime now driver for my warehouse and I'm seeing blocks fine.


----------



## flexflorida

Carmen is right i saw those blocks too that never happen here and before yesterday too since the email i had 3 dias i can't work in PN since I got filter i only see fresh blocks for 1.5 hours and sometimes 2 hours but the 2 hours blocks 15 min or 20 to star i'm veteran but i don't think this letting the new


----------



## dkcs

Vmiyoshi said:


> Why would anyone want to run the grabber slower with the half a second delay. I thought if I was running one grabber, it would automatically go under the 25 check a second limit...


Some people are down to limit of under 10 checks per second...

Blocks are sitting in LA today at increased rates. $45 for 2 hour shifts in UCA3 and no one is picking them up even.

No matter if it's Amazon going after people using bots/scripts/block sellers or just favoring new drivers over vets something has clearly changed and the whole dynamic of this gig is now up in the air.

If you are one of the lucky ones then congrats, if you aren't I'm sorry you are being screwed by Amazon... I've talked a bunch of nice people while setting up the script for drivers and I hope the majority can continue to take care of themselves and their families no matter the reason for the change.

In the end, Amazon is the one at fault for allowing this whole mess to get out of hand in the beginning.

If anything good comes out of this whole game is that maybe drivers will wake up to reality that they need to find alternatives to Amazon and not rely on this gig to feed their kids and pay the rent...


----------



## flexflorida

you are right dkcs amazon started this game.


----------



## Illidan

I just started amazon flex, but can't get any offers. Should I try scripts or auto clicker app or is it not safe anymore?


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Illidan said:


> I just started amazon flex, but can't get any offers. Should I try scripts or auto clicker app or is it not safe anymore?


for you, I would stay away from it. Only unless you have a second account (girlfriend, wife) that you can play with.
Just grab the blocks in the app for awhile, then revisit this idea later... You don't want to run the risk of getting deactivated right out of the gate...


----------



## Jakses

dkcs said:


> It appears what is happening is that many versions of the bots and scripts out there are simply blowing past the new lowered rate limiter so their requests are being dumped by Amazon at the load balancer and not even being forwarded on.
> 
> Run under the rate limiter setting and you should have a ton of blocks presented but the others will catch up sooner or later once they get their scripts changed and updated. This is a good reason to have someone like Tippyshot or myself maintaining your script to ensure you have the latest settings available to keep running.
> 
> ***************************************************************************************
> 
> Since this is the number one question out of the 102 emails I received today regarding this change...
> 
> The number of grabbers really doesn't matter. It is the total number of checks per second that you are hitting the Flex server with. The rate limiter is around 20-25 checks per second now down from approximately 50 checks per second previously. Some people will have faster servers or slimmed down scripts that can hit the server with 3 grabbers and some will need to run 6 grabbers to hit the rate limit. The only thing that counts now is to have a server with a super low ping time (all of the servers I use are under a 1.5ms ping time vs up to 10-12 ms for others) and have a script that accepts the block as soon as it sees the offer.
> 
> You can test your server for the ping time by typing this on the command line.
> 
> and watch the response time on the far right. The servers I use all run under 1.5ms to get the packets to the Flex server faster before others...


I tried Budget Node VPS but the server keeps powering off on its own. It gives less than 2 ms ping to the flex server. Do you mind sharing what VPS service gives the best ping speed ? I know the flex server is located in Ashburn VA but I can't seem to find a good VPS service in that area

Anyone has the same issue here?

They started releasing 1.5,2.5 and 3.5 hours in my area, however the script only grabs 1,2, and 4 hours.

I'm using Vultr VPS in NJ. Anyone tried something closer to the amazon flex server ?


----------



## grams777

Illidan said:


> I just started amazon flex, but can't get any offers. Should I try scripts or auto clicker app or is it not safe anymore?


At this stage I'd say just see if you can get some reserved. Just do those and leave it at that unless you see blocks just easily sitting there. Save the time you would spend fishing for blocks by making money elsewhere or watch a good movie.


----------



## dkcs

Jakses said:


> I tried Budget Node VPS but the server keeps powering off on its own. It gives less than 2 ms ping to the flex server. Do you mind sharing what VPS service gives the best ping speed ? I know the flex server is located in Ashburn VA but I can't seem to find a good VPS service in that area
> 
> Anyone has the same issue here?
> 
> They started releasing 1.5,2.5 and 3.5 hours in my area, however the script only grabs 1,2, and 4 hours.
> 
> I'm using Vultr VPS in NJ. Anyone tried something closer to the amazon flex server ?


Amazon Web Services or Google. Anyone using the script now though is taking the risk of limiting their account so think hard before running it..


----------



## Zizzy

Tippyshot said:


> Ip detection isnt confirmed as of now it doesnt seem to matter much the script will die with the token so it would be just like if you started it right before you start a block which I do everyday you should be fine
> 
> Like this "./" LOL!!!!! Anyone? anyone?............No ................... ok :/
> 
> real answer try this on say the proxy start.
> mv doit.bat doit.whateveryouwant
> ./doit.whateveryouwant
> and it works
> mv doit.whateveryouwant doit.bat
> to restore


I was running it correctly the problem is it says:
screen: no process found
so now that you are done insulting peoples intelligence when your solution is actually wrong anyway. Let's move on.


----------



## Zizzy

cannot get this section to work:
Tell the proxy file monitor to watch for the changes to run this script:

incrontab -e

_If you get an error about user not allowed to use incron, edit the file /etc/incron.allow and put the username that will be running the script in there_

Put this in the text editor that opens up:
Code:
/home/proxy/proxy.out IN_MODIFY /home/proxy/getparms.bat


----------



## dkcs

Zizzy said:


> cannot get this section to work:
> Tell the proxy file monitor to watch for the changes to run this script:
> 
> incrontab -e
> 
> _If you get an error about user not allowed to use incron, edit the file /etc/incron.allow and put the username that will be running the script in there_
> 
> Put this in the text editor that opens up:
> Code:
> /home/proxy/proxy.out IN_MODIFY /home/proxy/getparms.bat


first do:

nano /etc/incron.allow

In this file type:

root

Then save the file...

Now you can do the command:

incrontab -e

which will open the editor again and here you can place:

/home/proxy/proxy.out IN_MODIFY /home/proxy/getparms.bat

and then save the file...

So, now Amazon is sending garbage data in their block offers to trip up the script or their programmers are just incompetent but I'm leaning towards incompetent.

Tonight they sent me a block offer with a start date of Tuesday, April 14, 2448 12:00:00 AM

This is what is saved in my log file but on Amazon's end it was a block set to start this evening.

This actually tripped up my delay function and caused me to accept a block that I couldn't make in time to complete but I was able to catch it and forfeit it an hour before it was set to start. Thankfully, it was not a last minute block...

Lesson learned, ALWAYS watch your script when it is running and listen for the page alert..


----------



## Zizzy

file name to write /tmp/incron.table-4U5zGO what do i do with this part?

to be more specific when i try to save it...it says to write a file name and this is the default?


----------



## dkcs

Let nano save it under the name it suggests.

Just hit the enter key to save the file and you will be good...


----------



## Zizzy

another specific question. when doing the cert on android i have credential use option Wi-fi or VPN and apps. which one is it?

I'm still not doing something right i'm not pulling the id info.


----------



## dkcs

Zizzy said:


> another specific question. when doing the cert on android i have credential use option Wi-fi or VPN and apps. which one is it?
> 
> I'm still not doing something right i'm not pulling the id info.


From memory, VPN and apps. Usually you can just leave the default option selected for this step.


----------



## Zizzy

proxy out is filled out and not empty but the 3 files regarding amazon id's is still empty. any thoughts?

i have an error that says Retry sync now in amazon?


----------



## dkcs

Zizzy said:


> proxy out is filled out and not empty but the 3 files regarding amazon id's is still empty. any thoughts?
> 
> i have an error that says Retry sync now in amazon?


Your cert is not installed properly. The error means you can't pass the ssl traffic because the cert isn't working which could also cause the three tokens not to copy properly. Go back and install the certificate again, double check that your traffic is going through the proxy and then go refresh for a token in the Flex app again. If you correct the sync error and the tokens still don't populate then go back over your incron install.


----------



## Zizzy

well i did the icron install now should i try to run the service again after the tab -e command?

also i fixed the sync error but the 3 files still aren't populating. i know i'm like 75% done it's just those files never get information for some reason.

what are the "key" processes that should be running in the task manager?

i manually did get params and it worked so something is wrong with that line i dont' know what:
/home/proxy/proxy.out IN_MODIFY /home/proxy/getparms.bat


----------



## Zizzy

ok i got it working but it's grabbing everything regardless of me putting something in the locations.txt???


----------



## dkcs

Zizzy said:


> ok i got it working but it's grabbing everything regardless of me putting something in the locations.txt???


The script will show you everything offered. You need to filter those offers then using grep.


----------



## Zizzy

i thought the idea behind the locations.txt file inside of the source folder was to do that? how would i do this with grep then?


----------



## dkcs

No, the location.txt file only tells the script to send you offers from that location. Even if you put in say a restaurant location ID you will still get warehouse offers for that location as well. You need to filter these offers down by grepping the block offer.

I just grep on the hashed offerId header for the blocks I want to accept in case Amazon stops sending the old block offer data. So for example this first line of my getlast.bat looks for restaurant and warehouse blocks but skips Fresh offers.



Code:


tail -1 foundblocks.txt | jq '.offerList' | grep "offerId" | cut -f4 -d\" | grep -e AAAAAAAAAAFoo -e AAAAAAAAAABar > lastoffer.txt


----------



## Zizzy

so if i just want 1 location i do: grep -e "locationidhere???" instead of two -e's like you did?


----------



## dkcs

No, for one location just do grep "AAAAAAAAAfoo"

the -e switch just means a logical OR.

grep "AAA..." OR grep "AAA..."


----------



## Zizzy

ok everything is setup...how do i refresh the token that's the only thing unclear to me?

never mind it refreshes just when you refresh to look for blocks?

only thing i still don't understand is incron but seems to be working fine from me just doing getparms manually so..i dunno...


----------



## Zizzy

is it possible to auto deny blocks so your terminal doesn't get flooded with junk?
like if right block accept if wrong block deny


----------



## dkcs

Yes but it doesn't work 100% of the time or even 70% of the time...



Code:


curl -s -k -H 'Host: flex-capacity-na.amazon.com' -H 'Cookie: session-token="'`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/session-token.txt`'"' -H 'x-amz-access-token: '`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/amazon-token.txt` -H 'x-flex-instance-id: '`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/flex-id.txt` -H 'Accept: */*' -H 'User-Agent: 84:Dalvik/2.1.0 (Linux; U; Android 7.0; SM-G935T Build/NRD90M) RabbitAndroid/3.0.8839.2' -H 'Accept-Language: en-us' --compressed -H 'Content-Type: application/json' --data-binary '{"__type": "RejectOfferInput:http://internal.amazon.com/coral/com.amazon.omwbuseyservice.offers/","offerId":"'`echo -e $p | tr -d "\n"`'"}' 'https://52.94.235.75/RejectOffer' > /dev/null


----------



## Zizzy

how much data do you guys use a month on your vps roughly?

can i get details on this formula? the description isn't clear to me.
delayvar=$[delaymins*60*1000]
do i write in the delaymins txt the amount of minutes i want?


----------



## Axkaryus

Soooo are you guys having rate exceded error on 1?


----------



## time2rockurworld

Axkaryus said:


> Soooo are you guys having rate exceded error on 1?


I did. I had to drop using my proxy. First thing to come up was 'rate exceeded' and I could not do anything else. Yet other people at my warehouse are still using it with multiple grabbers. That's Amazon for you. Picking and choosing and not doing something across the board. Oh well I guess.


----------



## iFlexAlot

Looks like Amazon is taking proxy servers finally down. I’m seeing the rate exceed error now.


----------



## Zizzy

Anyone figure out how to restart the app on the phone every 10 minutes and click check available blocks to refresh token forever?

Who and i'm stealth rooted so don't' worry about root priv's


----------



## Flex89

If you get the rate exceeded error, are you blocked from seeing anything for a certain amount of time?


----------



## Zizzy

you guys who are getting these problems. are you using specific warehouse checks? or are you just grabbing everything still?


----------



## Vmiyoshi

I have yet to see rate exceeded, with one grabber...


----------



## Vmiyoshi

I wonder if you turn down that instance on AWS, and bring up another one with a new static IP (or just change the IP, if your allowed to do that), would that resolve some of the issues?


----------



## dkcs

Amazon's restrictions are based on each driver ID logged in so those suggestions won't bypass the restrictions.


----------



## edifice98

Newby4ever said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any help here please.
> 
> I'm not getting block for almost 2 weeks.
> 
> When a block is showed, I saw in checkall screen:
> 
> ./getlast.bat: line 1: jq: command not found
> /usr/bin/php flexalert.php
> ./getlast.bat: line 1: jq: command not found
> ./getlast.bat: line 1: jq: command not found
> ./getlast.bat: line 1: jq: command not found
> 
> And I'm not get any block.
> 
> What do I should to check?
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Today I saw a block available for 3 minutes in offer screen (phone) and in output.txt, while in checkall screen I saw the same error (./getlast.bat: line 1: jq: command not found) until the block was gone.


Did your grabber work before? 
type:
which jq

you should see something similar to:
[email protected]:/home/scripts/amazon/1# which jq

/usr/bin/jq

If you don't see that then you are missing jq and need to install it:

[email protected]:/home/# apt-get install jq


----------



## Zizzy

My theory is the rate exceeded error is because of the new version of the APP. It says if you don't have a larger vehicle larger blocks won't be allowed for you. I believe this script tries to get them anyway. So it comes up with an error rate exceeded because you aren't allowed to do large blocks. We need to do a "max hour" check which is totally possible but I don't know how to do it...

More on the custom curl
Why use:
'{"__type": "RejectOfferInput:http://internal.amazon.com/coral/com.amazon.omwbuseyservice.offers/&tag=ubne0c-20","offerId":"'`echo -e $p | tr -d "\n"`'"}' 'https://52.94.235.75/RejectOffer' > /dev/null
instead of:
'{"offerId":"'`echo -e $p | tr -d "\n"`'"}' 'https://flex-capacity-na.amazon.com/RejectOffer' >> getlastreject.txt
will this not work?

also how did you even get this kind of information?


----------



## Tigerboy272

Can anyone help me set this up?


----------



## Zizzy

new problem:

Invalid URL

*Invalid URL*

The requested URL "[no URL]", is invalid.

Reference #9.248901cc.1509548176.231a3f17

ok if you get that error register your vehicle again and it goes way...


----------



## Zizzy

anyone know a way with powershell to restart a trailf script via putty in windows 10 every 10 minutes?


----------



## dkcs

Zizzy said:


> My theory is the rate exceeded error is because of the new version of the APP. It says if you don't have a larger vehicle larger blocks won't be allowed for you. I believe this script tries to get them anyway. So it comes up with an error rate exceeded because you aren't allowed to do large blocks. We need to do a "max hour" check which is totally possible but I don't know how to do it...
> 
> More on the custom curl
> Why use:
> '{"__type": "RejectOfferInput:http://internal.amazon.com/coral/com.amazon.omwbuseyservice.offers/&tag=ubne0c-20","offerId":"'`echo -e $p | tr -d "\n"`'"}' 'https://52.94.235.75/RejectOffer' > /dev/null
> instead of:
> '{"offerId":"'`echo -e $p | tr -d "\n"`'"}' 'https://flex-capacity-na.amazon.com/RejectOffer' >> getlastreject.txt
> will this not work?
> 
> also how did you even get this kind of information?


By using mitm to watch data packets transmitted between the Flex app and server.

My call to the flex server is different tfan what others use and will speed up the response in accepting blocks by a few milliseconds by minimizing time lost to a dns lookup.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Zizzy said:


> My theory is the rate exceeded error is because of the new version of the APP. It says if you don't have a larger vehicle larger blocks won't be allowed for you. I believe this script tries to get them anyway. So it comes up with an error rate exceeded because you aren't allowed to do large blocks. We need to do a "max hour" check which is totally possible but I don't know how to do it...
> 
> More on the custom curl
> Why use:
> '{"__type": "RejectOfferInput:http://internal.amazon.com/coral/com.amazon.omwbuseyservice.offers/&tag=ubne0c-20","offerId":"'`echo -e $p | tr -d "\n"`'"}' 'https://52.94.235.75/RejectOffer' > /dev/null
> instead of:
> '{"offerId":"'`echo -e $p | tr -d "\n"`'"}' 'https://flex-capacity-na.amazon.com/RejectOffer' >> getlastreject.txt
> will this not work?
> 
> also how did you even get this kind of information?


I don't think so, if you don't have a larger vehicle, those offers are not even shown to you. We have had large vehicle blocks way before I knew anything about scripting/servers to get blocks.

I'm hardcoded for logistics, and I wanted to confirm that even with the "coral" string in place. I'm still able to accept Prime Now, and other blocks, when switching my location to one of those Warehouses. 
I know I'm late with the information, but I don't think anyone else confirmed this yet.


----------



## dkcs

Some drivers list the ability to switch between logistics and Prime Now. Some drivers are now hard coded to only one warehouse as well.


----------



## flexin

dkcs said:


> By using mitm to watch data packets transmitted between the Flex app and server.
> 
> My call to the flex server is different tfan what others use and will speed up the response in accepting blocks by a few milliseconds by minimizing time lost to a dns lookup.


Go direct to the IP avoid DNS call. Nice
Would this technically work for accepting?


----------



## dkcs

flexin said:


> Go direct to the IP avoid DNS call. Nice
> Would this technically work for accepting?


Yes... It may give you a slight edge in some markets. Just a little trick that I used on my installs with a few other tricks.


----------



## GMan01

Any insight on the soft deactivation time frame after getting rate exceed error?


----------



## dkcs

Rate exceeded does not mean an automatic deactivation.


----------



## flexin

looks like another wave of emails got sent out today


----------



## dkcs

Yes, yet another wave incoming...


----------



## Zizzy

can you do if grep "AAAAoffer" then accept else deny?


----------



## time2rockurworld

Funny thing is I have not done Amazon Flex at all in the last four days and I got an email lol.


----------



## chuck finley

Just got email today:

"Amazon Flex has determined that you are accepting blocks using third-party apps or other automated methods. As a reminder, giving your credentials to a third-party for the purpose of accepting blocks, and/or impairing the functionality of the app through scripting or other means is prohibited under the Amazon Flex Independent Contractor Terms of Service. Continued use of these methods will lead Amazon to terminate the Terms of Service and render you ineligible to participate in the Amazon Flex program."



I only use 1 grabber. Not sure how they "determined" it?


----------



## ELR612

Just some quick questions...have you guys ever looked at the event log and/or system info log of your phone while using the Flex app?

You do realize that it logs when and where you touch your screen while using the app, yeah?

So if Amazon has this user data, and realize that there are no screen touches, while grabbing blocks at inhuman speeds, why does it surprise you that they know you're using a script?


----------



## ELR612

I get the want to gain an edge, use scripts, tappers, etc. I've thought about it myself. Though, to do so thinking you're pulling some kind of fast one on one of the largest tech companies in the world... that's just plain hubris. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## GMan01

Read the story of John Henry


----------



## manuelytriago91

Hello I can't see where to change serviceAreas, when doing vi /home/proxy/proxy.out it appears as an encrypted part of the paragraph, I need your help thanks you.



BlockGrabber said:


> *Step 5 - Select Your Warehouse*
> 
> The following three steps only need to be done once. They will specify which warehouse to check and grab blocks from.
> 
> a) On your VPS, install the data parser which will be needed later to actually grab blocks:
> apt install jq
> 
> b) Get your warehouse ID
> Before grabbing, first you must get your warehouse ID.
> 
> It should be listed in this post:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/make...bber-step-by-step.188718/page-10#post-2983664
> 
> If so, you can skip down to step c. Be sure to use the id (not your warehouse code such as UBA1 or whatever).
> 
> Or you can get it from the output of the proxy file which you tested earlier as follows:
> 
> Look in the proxy.out file (using vi for example):
> vi /home/proxy/proxy.out
> 
> Search for:
> serviceAreas
> 
> You should see the 3 letter + 1 digital warehouse code after that (UBA1 in this example). That is NOT the id. Look just before it / to the left, you will see a long string id code like this:
> 
> "serviceAreas":[{"attributes":null,"boundary":null,"id":"xxxxx-xxxx-xxx-xx-xxxxx","name":"Wherever (UBA1)","onboardingEnabled"
> 
> Copy the long code between where it says id and your warehouse code, but not the quotes.
> 
> In this example you would just copy this (not the quotes):
> xxxxx-xxxx-xxx-xx-xxxxx
> 
> c) Now update the location.txt file with the warehouse ID you just copied above.
> The file location is:
> /home/scripts/amazon/source/location.txt
> 
> Remove all the text in there already that says:
> *put your location id here* (also remove the *'s)
> 
> Replace it with your id, in this example:
> xxxxx-xxxx-xxx-xx-xxxxx
> 
> Make sure there are no extra spaces (beginning or end) or extra lines in this file.


----------



## chuck finley

ELR612 said:


> I get the want to gain an edge, use scripts, tappers, etc. I've thought about it myself. Though, to do so thinking you're pulling some kind of fast one on one of the largest tech companies in the world... that's just plain hubris. That's all I'm saying.


try to tap your fingers off if you're in a location that blocks gone in _milliseconds_.


----------



## Zizzy

on the flip side to this whole logic....are you getting paid to sit there for hours tapping to get those blocks?
that IS time you are losing out of your life...UNPAID


----------



## ELR612

chuck finley said:


> try to tap your fingers off if you're in a location that blocks gone in _milliseconds_.


Again, I get it. I know why you use them. I just don't see why you'd think they can't tell/detect it.


----------



## Zizzy

i think amazon cares far more that packages are delivered above all else.
you could even argue that sitting at home tapping a phone screen unpaid is illegal. why? because it is a job requirement.

alright now how can i improve this? there is just 2 things i want to do to make it perfect...
1. i think i'm doing the timer wrong
2. i want to do a if else on tails
example:
if grep "AAAAAAAAmagicgoeshere"
tail -1 foundblocks.txt | jq '.offerList' | grep "offerId" | cut -f4 -d\" | grep "AAAAAAAAmagicgoeshere" > lastoffer.txt
accept offer
else 
tail -1 foundblocks.txt | jq '.offerList' | grep "offerId" | cut -f4 -d\" | grep -v "AAAAAAAAmagicgoeshere" > lastoffer.txt
reject offer


----------



## ELR612

My point, again, is not about the scripts or grabbers themselves. Nor is it about those who use them.

I'm merely responding to all the posts throughout this thread where people are utterly perplexed that Amazon has detected their script...or determined that they have a grabber working.


----------



## Zizzy

i think if people really feel that way they can just use a touch simulator on their phone to help mask their issues.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

If you use a touch simulator, Amazon can detect that as well, thats how I got the first email.
I have yet to get an email from using the script method...

I don't think anyone on here is trying to "pull a fast one" on Amazon. I believe people are just posting that they got an email, and posting their feelings about it. Would one like to be undetected while running some form of automation the quick answer is yes, right.
The purpose here is to get consistent work, thats it. It's funny how people are like "your cheating," how are you cheating if your trying to get work. It's not like your trying to hack into Amazon and set a flag that you did work, now thats cheating.
I personally don't want amazon to stop this by applying some kind of check to make sure your a human, or what have you. I think they should leave the automation stuff alone, or figure out away to allow people to get consistent work. Again no one thinks they are "pulling a fast one" on Jeff Bezos' and Co. "Hey Jeff I bet you can't see me, I'm in the cookie jar, hey hey hey now"


----------



## dkcs

ELR612 said:


> My point, again, is not about the scripts or grabbers themselves. Nor is it about those who use them.
> 
> I'm merely responding to all the posts throughout this thread where people are utterly perplexed that Amazon has detected their script...or determined that they have a grabber working.


It's quite trivial for Amazon to determine if one is using any automated means to looking for blocks by simply counting the number of times per second a user checks for blocks. There is no need to do anything else like check for actual finger presses which could be defeated by a mechanical tapper that has also generated warning emails for drivers. There simply isn't an automated method available that Amazon can't detect.

The real question is why are they not doing the simple things to stop the real problem with the Flex program like the block sellers who are generating thousands of $$$ a month in block resales or the trafficking of blocks on phones loaded with stolen identities. Simply checking a drivers ID to that of the Flex app in the phone would put an end to the stolen phone issue right there but Amazon still doesn't even attempt it.

Honestly, if you have to spend an hour or more tapping to get a 2 to 4 hour block of work it really dilutes the actual pay you are making to the point where you would do just as well or better working for Uber or Lyft. That even assumes you are in a market where you can get a block in that amount of time.

Even with all the recent changes the big time block sellers are still out in force making their money. Amazon hasn't done a damn thing to stop that. All they have done so far is go after the low hanging fruit by turning down the rate limiter and punishing their experienced drivers with soft deactivations.


----------



## grams777

I just noticed the list of cities amazon is opening up applications for is getting pretty large. It seems pretty clear they're intent on bringing in new drivers even where existing drivers are begging for blocks and sometimes not even offered any.

In Nashville for Prime Now, for example, I'm pretty sure you only need 50 of the most experienced and dedicated drivers to cover all blocks all week. Those drivers are likely the ones sidelined. Most times there are maybe only 10 routes or less for any 2 hour block. A few times it may go to 12. 15 is a max rarely seen.

I sort of cringe when I hear in the news when Amazon is bringing X # of jobs to the area. They operate at a certain immature and ruthless level toward workers and contractors. I think I'd rather be back in the military than work for these clowns in a full time warehouse position. Amazon is one of the only places I've been at that reminds me of it.


----------



## Side Hustle

grams777 said:


> I just noticed the list of cities amazon is opening up applications for is getting pretty large. It seems pretty clear they're intent on bringing in new drivers even where existing drivers are begging for blocks and sometimes not even offered any.
> 
> In Nashville for Prime Now, for example, I'm pretty sure you only need 50 of the most experienced and dedicated drivers to cover all blocks all week. Those drivers are likely the ones sidelined. Most times there are maybe only 10 routes or less for any 2 hour block. A few times it may go to 12. 15 is a max rarely seen.
> 
> I sort of cringe when I hear in the news when Amazon is bringing X # of jobs to the area. They operate at a certain immature and ruthless level toward workers and contractors. I think I'd rather be back in the military than work for these clowns in a full time warehouse position. Amazon is one of the only places I've been at that reminds me of it.
> 
> View attachment 172727
> View attachment 172728
> View attachment 172729


UnF*ckin Believable! I just checked myself when I saw your post had Dallas Fort Worth listed. I talk to drivers when I can and even the new drivers can't get blocks. A friend of mine just joined and he hasn't got a single reserved block yet, and has only won one fished block, and that was in Plano (he lives in Fort Worth).

Don't understand their logic on this at all...


----------



## Jakses

I signed up for google cloud VPS but I'm unable to connect to the proxy using 4G. I set up a profile with proxy ip and port 8080 but I don't get any connection. I'm using t mobile on an android phone. anyone experiencing the same issue with gcloud vps ?


----------



## Zizzy

i use tmobile and successfully did a proxy on 4g with android oreo. it's in the mobile data settings and works without any issues. However, i highly suggest using wifi. Also if you pay for a cheap enough service(i did at first) the proxy hangs and scripts have problems keeping authorize tokens up to date. I simply paid for a slight upgrade and put up a firewall. Now everything has worked fine since. I changed scripts to match my user agent for my phone so it's exactly the same. I noticed when doing mitmproxy -v there i was an ENORMOUS amount of traffic coming in while nothing was being done. That is why i put up a firewall. Literally thousands of things were going to the log in 1 minute. Most of it was CHINA.

when you do -p 8080 you basically make the firewall only open to SSH(if you use it) to all IP's and port 8080 open to your IP. this insures you can still get in anywhere you are no matter your IP and only your home wifi can use the proxy. This stops all unwanted traffic and makes a huge difference on network performance.

you could try tracking down ip's to allow only TMobile IP's for the proxy too..googling i found this:
https://support.t-mobile.com/thread/135872
but i don't know what info it has..


----------



## grams777

I think the ranks of people using various methods to grab blocks for flex is about to grow even more. I just received an email from one place that is doing a paid course now on how to do it that was supposedly responded to by over 1,000 drivers. Next thing you know we’ll be seeing infomercials on late night tv.


----------



## Nala

grams777 said:


> I think the ranks of people using various methods to grab blocks for flex is about to grow even more. I just received an email from one place that is doing a paid course now on how to do it that was supposedly responded to by over 1,000 drivers. Next thing you know we'll be seeing infomercials on late night tv.


I'm looking for one of those methods but it seems impossible to find it. I'm at UCA5 and all the people say that is the most complicated warehouse to get blocks. I really need a script or server o whatever


----------



## DrJamesCr0

Nala said:


> I'm looking for one of those methods but it seems impossible to find it. I'm at UCA5 and all the people say that is the most complicated warehouse to get blocks. I really need a script or server o whatever


They're cracking down hard right now. You're late to the party.


----------



## Nala

DrJamesCr0 said:


> They're cracking down hard right now. You're late to the party.


Well then I guess I'll continue with my other gigs because frep isn't useful anymore or maybe I don't know how to setup my frep in the right way.


----------



## imfatandold

DrJamesCr0 said:


> They're cracking down hard right now. You're late to the party.


huh who do you know of that has been terminated for cheating? everyone i know cheats and has gotten multiple emails but none have gotten terminated.


----------



## DrJamesCr0

imfatandold said:


> huh who do you know of that has been terminated for cheating? everyone i know cheats and has gotten multiple emails but none have gotten terminated.


Lots of people getting soft deactivated right now and they've made several major moves in the past few weeks to neuter the proxy method of accepting blocks


----------



## Placebo17

I don't know how valid this is but I read this on a FB page...

"I reached out to a family member in amazon corporate they stated they will look into this right away and, anyone identified using bots determined by their refresh speed will be permanently deactivated immediately."


----------



## dkcs

Jakses said:


> I signed up for google cloud VPS but I'm unable to connect to the proxy using 4G. I set up a profile with proxy ip and port 8080 but I don't get any connection. I'm using t mobile on an android phone. anyone experiencing the same issue with gcloud vps ?


Can you connect via wifi? If so then recheck your APN settings as you probably missed something. EVERYTHING needs to be exact when setting up your APN settings.



Nala said:


> I'm looking for one of those methods but it seems impossible to find it. I'm at UCA5 and all the people say that is the most complicated warehouse to get blocks. I really need a script or server o whatever


I have multiple drivers there and they are still getting blocks if they haven't been soft deactivated. It's not as easy as in the past but still possible...



DrJamesCr0 said:


> They're cracking down hard right now. You're late to the party.


All Amazon has done so far that can be specifically narrowed down to bot/script useage is to turn the rate limit way down. The soft deactivations seem to be more aimed at veteran drivers.



DrJamesCr0 said:


> Lots of people getting soft deactivated right now and they've made several major moves in the past few weeks to neuter the proxy method of accepting blocks


The rate limit affects EVERY method not just the proxy method. You can also hit the rate limiter just by tapping fast enough with your finger in the flex app...


----------



## jade88

Yeah it's gotten really bad in the past week. So bad that I had to fall back on frep and my emulator occasionally. There must be a lot of people using the proxy script at my warehouse now because I can't remember the last time it was ever this hard for me. Others yes but I never struggled like this.

I've already gotten bored of this gig and am looking into another job that requires a bachelor's degree that I do have. I'm in the process of going through that even though it's a grueling application. After this process, depending upon if I even get hired or not, I will rethink my options.

It's not a question of if people will get deactivated, it's a matter of when because I do not believe that Amazon will just take this. I think they have plans to move forward with deactivations, maybe they are waiting for something. A year ago is when I got hired and right now they are hiring hard. I saw screenshots of all the warehouses in my city open for enrollment (as posted here). They are also posting on Craigslist again like crazy.

I think the best strategy is to lay low and see what they do to others which will probably be somewhere between now and the new year. Once they get rid of a bunch of the bot and script users it will be easier to get blocks for everyone left over.

As someone who has some other options it's not worth it anymore to me to do all this extra stuff just to deliver. Not to mention risking my life on the daily since they have you driving all over the place.

I honestly don't understand how people would want to continue this gig. I stuck with it but I'm over it right now as they continue to threaten those using scripts. And those that don't use scripts get shut out of work currently.


----------



## dkcs

Deactivating individual script and bot users will do nothing to the block sellers who are running dozens of accounts under stolen identities. Until Amazon addresses the basic flaws in their block award process then there will never be a fair playing field except for those willing to use stolen identities.

Sometimes the best way to win is to not even play the game...


----------



## krazo

I'm one of the veteran drivers who has been "soft deactivated". I've been delivering Prime for more than two years. I know of other veteran drivers who have been there as long as I who do not have a problem. They are using script, frep, or repetitouch to get blocks. I also know of people who are buying blocks and are able to continue to do so without problems. The inequity of the "soft deactivation" program is evident. Why not just deactivate us instead of offering us false hope that some day our account will return to normal. On a side note, they keep giving me 4 reserved hours per week.



dkcs said:


> Sometimes the best way to win is to not even play the game...


Many veteran drivers here have heeded this advice.


----------



## dkcs

I sometimes wonder if the soft deactivations are just a fatal programming flaw that Amazon's engineers have introduced into the program by mistake...


----------



## Placebo17

This so called soft deactivation is only happening in Prime Now? I've been doing logistics since January this year and I'm still seeing blocks. Getting them is a different story...

Why would they not let the veteran drivers not see blocks? Normally, veteran drivers would do the same work at a more efficient rate and it's not like Amazon is paying more to the veteran drivers.

Maybe these soft deactivated drivers were using bots or scripts? I personally don't use anything so who knows with Amazon.


----------



## grams777

Placebo17 said:


> I don't know how valid this is but I read this on a FB page...
> 
> "I reached out to a family member in amazon corporate they stated they will look into this right away and, anyone identified using bots determined by their refresh speed will be permanently deactivated immediately."


It's ironic in a sense. Amazon, notorious for automation, robots, drone delivery, squeezing efficiency, etc., demands that you not automate a physical, manual, inefficient, and time wasting process. Why don't they instead just fix the process so as not to encourage people to tap all day on their phone?


----------



## jade88

dkcs said:


> Deactivating individual script and bot users will do nothing to the block sellers who are running dozens of accounts under stolen identities. Until Amazon addresses the basic flaws in their block award process then there will never be a fair playing field except for those willing to use stolen identities.
> 
> Sometimes the best way to win is to not even play the game...


Yeah that's a whole other ballgame... I saw someone leave a comment on fb that they had been deactivated and were trying to get back on. Another person replied and said they could get them a new account immediately. Smh.

As for the block sellers, one of my acquaintances is one. People are still buying from him because no one has been deactivated yet. Once that happens I doubt he'll be getting the same amount of business. The Flex program needs a lot of improvements. Seeing the way Miami is going and how it was one of the first cities to roll out the program, I'm not seeing a reliable future so far.


----------



## krazo

dkcs said:


> I sometimes wonder if the soft deactivations are just a fatal programming flaw that Amazon's engineers have introduced into the program by mistake...


If it is a mistake, it is adversely affecting the lifestyle of many drivers here, including a well known member of this forum who is a customer of yours. I cannot find any consistencies to the soft deactivation. Not all the veteran drivers have been affected. Not all of the people using script or bots have been affected. Not all of the people who have received emails have been affected. And the people selling blocks continue on their merry way to the bank. But then again, why should we as independent contractors expect to be treated any better than Amazon treats its employees. Of the 10 or so black vests that were here when I started, only one remains.


----------



## jade88

krazo said:


> If it is a mistake, it is adversely affecting the lifestyle of many drivers here, including a well known member of this forum who is a customer of yours. I cannot find any consistencies to the soft deactivation. Not all the veteran drivers have been affected. Not all of the people using script or bots have been affected. Not all of the people who have received emails have been affected. And the people selling blocks continue on their merry way to the bank. But then again, why should we as independent contractors expect to be treated any better than Amazon treats its employees. Of the 10 or so black vests that were here when I started, only one remains.


They treat their employees like shit, and this method of behavior is definitely seeping into their treatment of IC's.


----------



## chuck finley

Jeff Bezos must really enjoy to see people fighting to work for him. What a ruthless asshole. I hope karma will come after his family. Because I guess he is too old to receive punishment.


----------



## Hellokitty77

krazo said:


> I'm one of the veteran drivers who has been "soft deactivated". I've been delivering Prime for more than two years. I know of other veteran drivers who have been there as long as I who do not have a problem. They are using script, frep, or repetitouch to get blocks. I also know of people who are buying blocks and are able to continue to do so without problems. The inequity of the "soft deactivation" program is evident. Why not just deactivate us instead of offering us false hope that some day our account will return to normal. On a side note, they keep giving me 4 reserved hours per week.
> 
> Many veteran drivers here have heeded this advice.


I am also in the "soft deactivation" jailhouse. The last 5 days, all I have seen is the 4-6pm and have been unsuccessful in accepting it even though I should have. What thoroughly pisses me off is almost all of the new drivers they hired on here all know and are related to other drivers who sell blocks. Amazon hires these people thinking they will open up the driving pool but all they are really doing is hiring cousins/brothers/wives of the already shady drivers, making the pool smaller than they believe. I do wonder how long this will last or if its just a preview of my life without amazon!! LOL



ELR612 said:


> Again, I get it. I know why you use them. I just don't see why you'd think they can't tell/detect it.


I think most people are just surprised they care enough to threaten deactivation with it more so than being mad because amazon found out. A part of me wonders if they actually will terminate mass amounts of drivers one day or if they just threaten with this until you actually get so many strikes in another category.


----------



## Linuxprp

Holy shit now Dispatch will control who gets blocks instant offers


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

I have seen Flex offers 5 times this week that just show up with out pressing refresh. It's happened b4 but not like this week.

Me thinks, "Why not just do away with the refresh button?". Cept they can pick and choose the driver they want.


----------



## soupergloo

for those of you that were “soft deactivated” .. what were you using to get blocks?


----------



## Abbas

Apparently zero flex bot unknowingly


----------



## soupergloo

Abbas said:


> Apparently zero flex bot unknowingly


lol what do you mean unknowingly?

the peeps on Facebook that registered their vehicles as a "large vehicle" in the new update are the ones no longer seeing offers.


----------



## Abbas

Had a friend say he had a way... Only to find out his way was zero flex. Was warned about it by another driver.



soupergloo said:


> lol what do you mean unknowingly?
> 
> the peeps on Facebook that registered their vehicles as a "large vehicle" in the new update are the ones no longer seeing offers.


How do you unregister... smh I just thought we needed to put in our vehicle info and they would know what's large and what's not


----------



## soupergloo

Abbas said:


> How do you unregister... smh I just thought we needed to put in our vehicle info and they would know what's large and what's not


I have no idea. apparently they thought they'd be seeing more offers by registering, but instead they're seeing less.


----------



## imfatandold

Abbas said:


> Had a friend say he had a way... Only to find out his way was zero flex. Was warned about it by another driver.
> 
> How do you unregister... smh I just thought we needed to put in our vehicle info and they would know what's large and what's not


lol i have seen this excuse hundreds of times in online games... never thought someone would use it in real life.


----------



## Abbas

imfatandold said:


> lol i have seen this excuse hundreds of times in online games... never thought someone would use it in real life.


Oh really... is it? I wouldnt know. Dont have the time


----------



## Nala

dkcs said:


> Can you connect via wifi? If so then recheck your APN settings as you probably missed something. EVERYTHING needs to be exact when setting up your APN settings.
> 
> I have multiple drivers there and they are still getting blocks if they haven't been soft deactivated. It's not as easy as in the past but still possible...
> 
> All Amazon has done so far that can be specifically narrowed down to bot/script useage is to turn the rate limit way down. The soft deactivations seem to be more aimed at veteran drivers.
> 
> The rate limit affects EVERY method not just the proxy method. You can also hit the rate limiter just by tapping fast enough with your finger in the flex app...


Dkcs are you still setting up? If so I'm interested


----------



## dkcs

I am as long as you are aware of the risks and are willing to take them.

I make no promises if the script will work for you or not now that Amazon has implemented their changes or how long it will continue to work if at all.

Even running with the script won't always guarantee you 40 hours in 5 days any longer. Amazon is making it difficult to snag 8 hours in a day even with automated methods, not even taking into account if you are already soft deactivated.

If you are able to get blocks manually and are doing ok then I recommend not running the script...

[email protected] <-- for more info...


----------



## damphoose

Placebo17 said:


> I don't know how valid this is but I read this on a FB page...
> 
> "I reached out to a family member in amazon corporate they stated they will look into this right away and, anyone identified using bots determined by their refresh speed will be permanently deactivated immediately."


That person on Facebook made up that story to sound important. Fake news. This family member who works for Amazon will look into it right away? If this family member knows about refresh speeds then they already know about automated methods so why only looking into it only after their relative tells them its a thing, when the already know.


----------



## jade88

Is anyone having an easier time getting blocks now that it's the weekend? I got my 7 1/2 hours for today but not sure if it's just easier because of the weekend. I had to use automated methods however but I use it briefly. I usually get my blocks the day before and I usually never keep 1/2 hour blocks but I'm not sure that I can keep being picky at this point unless I want to use my bots for longer than desired. Lucky for me I prefer to work on the weekends since I'm busy during the week.

I'm seeing lots of posts about people being blocked from seeing offers on fb. I'm seeing offers but not every single one, like not many of the 24 hour drops. I just assumed the scripts were getting them before I could even see them?

Because they're hiring a bunch of new drivers they are probably trying to get them trained in time for the holidays. I didn't get any reserved blocks last week, and I get multiples every week. I got one this week.

Anyway maybe because of the scarcity of blocks right now people have been using their scripts like crazy? On the bright side it should get busier towards the end of the month. Last year was fun. People are more generous tippers during the holidays


----------



## manuelytriago91

I can not the application jq does not decode the proxy.out file correctly, therefore I can not find to enter the areas of the region by any side, almost everything is with letters and numbers.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

jade88 said:


> I got my 7 1/2 hours for today but not sure if it's just easier because of the weekend. I had to use automated methods however but I use it briefly. I usually get my blocks the day before and I usually never keep 1/2 hour blocks but I'm not sure that I can keep being picky at this point unless I want to use my bots for longer than desired. Lucky for me I prefer to work on the weekends since I'm busy during the week.


Did you get a 4 hour block, and a 3 1/2 hour block?


----------



## jade88

Vmiyoshi said:


> Did you get a 4 hour block, and a 3 1/2 hour block?


Yes. Why do you ask? What about you, did you get anything?


----------



## Jakses

Vmiyoshi said:


> Did you get a 4 hour block, and a 3 1/2 hour block?


My block grabber grabs 1,2,4 hour blocks but not the 1.5,2.5,3.5 hour blocks. Anyone knows why ?



dkcs said:


> Can you connect via wifi? If so then recheck your APN settings as you probably missed something. EVERYTHING needs to be exact when setting up your APN settings.


I rechecked my apn settings and made sure it's exactly the same as the normal At&t profile, except the proxy ip and port are changed. I also have Vultr Vps and its APN profile is perfectly working. Gcloud APN settings are not working. Does it have anything to do with the SSH authentication method (Public-Private key pair ) ?


----------



## dkcs

jade88 said:


> Yes. Why do you ask? What about you, did you get anything?


Yes, same here this weekend in UCA3, 2 days with 7.5 hours on each.. Remember, Amazon can decide what to offer you, if they don't want you to have an opportunity at a 4 hour block they just won't offer it to you no matter if you are using a script/bot or not. I believe they are more closely watching what each driver is offered now and is adjusting as needed.

Shout out to the asshat in UCA3 tonight who kept accepting deliveries and then forfeiting the delivery 45 minutes in! I ended up with 3 deliveries that were all reassigned to me and over an hour late each because of this... 2.5 hours of deliveries with no tips.

Wonderful system Amazon has in place to stop this as well, basically nothing....


----------



## jade88

dkcs said:


> Yes, same here this weekend in UCA3, 2 days with 7.5 hours on each.. Remember, Amazon can decide what to offer you, if they don't want you to have an opportunity at a 4 hour block they just won't offer it to you no matter if you are using a script/bot or not. I believe they are more closely watching what each driver is offered now and is adjusting as needed.
> 
> Shout out to the asshat in UCA3 tonight who kept accepting deliveries and then forfeiting the delivery 45 minutes in! I ended up with 3 deliveries that were all reassigned to me and over an hour late each because of this... 2.5 hours of deliveries with no tips.
> 
> Wonderful system Amazon has in place to stop this as well, basically nothing....


I got 8 hours for today. It might be because today is Sunday or because yesterday was weird with the time change. Or maybe they aren't giving as many reserves to the newbies being that I got one again this week.

Anyone else having more luck today?


----------



## dkcs

Heh, maybe you got the blocks I dropped for today! After the shit I went through last night I couldn't deal with it today...


----------



## jade88

dkcs said:


> Heh, maybe you got the blocks I dropped for today! After the shit I went through last night I couldn't deal with it today...


Haha I got my blocks yesterday. And I don't think we're at the same warehouse? They don't merge uca5 with the others, I'm thinking probably because they have too many drivers and it's a very in demand warehouse to work at


----------



## dkcs

Yeah, these were for UCA3. I need to go back to just doing UCA2 or move over to UCA5.

UCA3 is a major problem area with no parking and multiple assigned late deliveries on every shift. You can get almost 8 hours out of it every day though as there is plenty of unmet demand there. It's a shorter drive for me as well...

Honestly, all of LA is pretty much one big block. In UCA3 (Santa Monica) I still get pulled to deliver to Hollywood and Korea Town which are both UCA5 coverage areas.


----------



## Jakses

my block grabber only grabs 2,4,1 hours but not the 1.5,2.5,3.5 hours. Anyone has the same issue ?



BlockGrabber said:


> As it is written, it just takes whatever is offered. It wouldn't take too much to modify it for only selected warehouses. But, I only plan to post what I have already done. It worked great. I didn't get banned or anything. It's just the block pay is now too low for it to be worth anything to me anymore. But I understand everyone is in a different situation. Others can take it from there and modify it if they want.
> 
> I don't have any experience with the 2 step verification. But, the script does not login. It uses a token from an existing login which is why the proxy server is needed. So it may still work.
> 
> Check the status the same as always. The app on your phone runs as normal. You'll just see blocks fill into it. The script can send email or text notifications when it detects a block available. It may not have been successful but it will notify anyway.
> 
> As in the other question, the script doesn't login. It uses an existing login session. I didn't receive any such errors when I used it.
> 
> Overall, the script is not a refined application for all types of filters and situations. It's just enough to get the job done. That was all I needed. Others are welcome to modify it.


The block grabber only grabs 1,2,4 hours but not the 1.5,2.5, 3.5 hours. Do you know why or what should I do to the script to make it grab all blocks offered without filter r? I have the scripts you uploaded in step 1.


----------



## Idoardi

I have not being in here for a while, cause i have being flexing 8 hours, but in order to get that, i have to be ready, since early in the morning 6 am and finish 9-11 pm, so i really feel more like working 15 hours instead. 25 - 30 each day on gas plus maintenance speed up to the car, you do the math.


----------



## Jakses

Vmiyoshi said:


> Did you get a 4 hour block, and a 3 1/2 hour block?


I can't get blocks with 0.5 hours I don't know why. My block grabber only grabs 1,2 or 4 hours.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Newby4ever said:


> Hello,
> 
> How can I accept blocks of multiples Warehouse at the same time? In my location I can grab blocks in 3 differents Warehouse but I just can pick one on location.txt
> 
> Thanks.


It depends on your location. In my location, Amazon has 3 logistics warehouses. Since this spring, we can deliver out of all three (which has nothing to do with scripting/using a server). In the location file, I can put in any one of the three and I still get offers from all three. Does this make sense?


----------



## Jakses

I'm offering money for anyone willing to share APN settings for Gcloud proxy on net10 network. I set up everything correctly and now I'm stuck on getting the proxy to work on cellular data. MY ISP is blocking port 22 so I don't know if it works on wifi.


----------



## Axkaryus

For the hardcoded acccounts how will affect the payments of the blocks if we dont scan the QR code?


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Axkaryus said:


> For the hardcoded acccounts how will affect the payments of the blocks if we dont scan the QR code?


Why wouldn't you scan the QR Code? We have been doing this for many months before Amazon started saying your not going to get paid if you don't, in the warehouses in my location.
The system works, however I think they need to have an area in the app that show you scanned it, besides the green check.


----------



## Axkaryus

Vmiyoshi said:


> Why wouldn't you scan the QR Code? We have been doing this for many months before Amazon started saying your not going to get paid if you don't, in the warehouses in my location.
> The system works, however I think they need to have an area in the app that show you scanned it, besides the green check.


I just received an e mail sayin that I have to scan the QR code on the station... but im using a Log on PM thats why I am Asking...


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Whats a Log on PM?


----------



## UberPasco

Vmiyoshi said:


> Whats a Log on PM?


My logs are usually in the AM.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

I'm still lost, is that speak for when you normally work?


----------



## UberPasco

Vmiyoshi said:


> I'm still lost, is that speak for when you normally work?


No, it is speak for when I normally grow a tail.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

If your sure that you can't deliver out of all the same type warehouses in your location; then to my knowledge, your going to have to change the location file every time you want to switch locations.


----------



## jose maestre

Also make sure you have this in your system crontab to allow one email per minute otherwise it will send only one until the script is restarted. The page flag is there to prevent it emailing every second or more. It has to be cleared to allow another email to go through. This happens when you restart the grabber or using the cron job below. Alternatively, change the first * to */5 for one email max per 5 minutes, etc.



Code:


* * * * * root /home/scripts/amazon/source/clearflag.bat

[/QUOTE]

Can someone explain me how to "have that line in system crontab" i'm having that problem so the flag is not clearing and only getting the first notification unless i restart the grabber.


----------



## dkcs

crontab -e

Select an editor when prompted and then place the line quoted into the file and save it. Cron is a Linux scheduler. It will run the command you have entered at the specified time interval.


----------



## jose maestre

Thanks dkcs... Also I received the infamous email today like half an hour ago, have you guys Been able to determine the basis for this? I have changed the user agent also Running one grabber, been using it fine since 2 weeks til today

Any suggestions?

Changing VPS ip?


----------



## dkcs

Nope, there is no correlation. No one is even sure if they just send these out to every driver or not.

What does seem to work for most is to not run the grabber very much if possible. Amazon isn't sampling 24x7 so just run it when needed if you can pin down when block drops occur in your area.

Also are you running the coral header update?



Vmiyoshi said:


> If your sure that you can't deliver out of all the same type warehouses in your location; then to my knowledge, your going to have to change the location file every time you want to switch locations.


This is correct unless Amazon has combined your warehouses into one but still maintain seperate service area locations. E.g., UCA2 & UCA3 are combined warehouses even though they have separate warehouse ids. You can use the script to request blocks under the id for 2 or 3 and it will still give you block offers for both warehouses as they are internally combined.

The script is written to only send one warehouse id per check but could be modified to rotate sequentially through warehouse ids looking for blocks.


----------



## Bygosh

I'm surprised Amazon has not put out blocks that say "if you take this you are using automated methods" or something like that. Put $0 on it, that is an easy way to catch people.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Bygosh said:


> I'm surprised Amazon has not put out blocks that say "if you take this you are using automated methods" or something like that. Put $0 on it, that is an easy way to catch people.


Would that make you happy?


----------



## jose maestre

dkcs said:


> Nope, there is no correlation. No one is even sure if they just send these out to every driver or not.
> 
> What does seem to work for most is to not run the grabber very much if possible. Amazon isn't sampling 24x7 so just run it when needed if you can pin down when block drops occur in your area.
> 
> Also are you running the coral header update?
> The script is written to only send one warehouse id per check but could be modified to rotate sequentially through warehouse ids looking for blocks.


I wasn't running the coral update!! just modified the getlast.bat with the new json request and will run it tonight... , FYI i think i was abusing running the grabber almost all day long, i am using a free t2.micro instance in N.virginia, i am able to catch blocks with it running one grabber at a time, but i get 30% success rate catching 1 out of 3 or 4 times, "capacity no longer available" i am not sure how many request per second i'm doing. 
In order to step up and based on your previous comments do you think is better running like a C4.xlarge with 2 or 3 grabbers and sleep timers, in my case? which region?

thanks for your input.


----------



## Axkaryus

yep another batch... received in the hardcoded with coral... and regular one... ( I hadnt run the regular one Nor on script or nox or Rep). So might be random.


----------



## Jakses

jose maestre said:


> Thanks dkcs... Also I received the infamous email today like half an hour ago, have you guys Been able to determine the basis for this? I have changed the user agent also Running one grabber, been using it fine since 2 weeks til today
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Changing VPS ip?


Same here. I use the block grabber only and my phone is not rooted. I got the email at 5:58 pm yesterday.


----------



## dkcs

Bygosh said:


> I'm surprised Amazon has not put out blocks that say "if you take this you are using automated methods" or something like that. Put $0 on it, that is an easy way to catch people.


And you would have manually fishing drivers that would still accept the block so it would be a pointless attempt...



jose maestre said:


> I wasn't running the coral update!! just modified the getlast.bat with the new json request and will run it tonight... , FYI i think i was abusing running the grabber almost all day long, i am using a free t2.micro instance in N.virginia, i am able to catch blocks with it running one grabber at a time, but i get 30% success rate catching 1 out of 3 or 4 times, "capacity no longer available" i am not sure how many request per second i'm doing.
> In order to step up and based on your previous comments do you think is better running like a C4.xlarge with 2 or 3 grabbers and sleep timers, in my case? which region?
> 
> thanks for your input.


I would run the C4.Large. The C4.Xlarge is overkill now. The reason I stay away from the free microservers at Amazon is they have limited network speeds so you are handicapping yourself by using one of those when the whole point of using aws is to get the faster ping times to the physical Flex server.


----------



## jade88

For those that are using the proxy server script: A block seller I know has pretty much gone out of business due to the majority of his buyers getting soft deactivated. He was using the proxy script.

People are getting soft deactivated for using this script. The new email sent out this week even says that continued use will impact your ability to see offers anymore. I would proceed with caution.


----------



## dkcs

jade88 said:


> For those that are using the proxy server script: A block seller I know has pretty much gone out of business due to the majority of his buyers getting soft deactivated. He was using the proxy script.
> 
> People are getting soft deactivated for using this script. The new email sent out this week even says that continued use will impact your ability to see offers anymore. I would proceed with caution.


No one has been proven to be soft deactivated for using any means of bot or scripting. We simply don't know the reasons for the deactivations but the indicators seem to show that the soft deactivations are most likely based on how long you have been a driver versus actual script usage.

Both of my accounts have been using the script since day one. One is a month old and still sees blocks fine with no warnings. The other is about 3 months old, has one warning and still sees blocks fine. In fact, I manually fished today and used the script and was able to pick up blocks on both.

It could be a case of both events happening...

If Amazon plans on getting rid of script users they are in for a surprise. I've been getting many requests lately from new drivers who are sick of manually looking for blocks already. I'm averaging about 3-4 requests a day right now for info on installing the script.


----------



## jade88

dkcs said:


> No one has been proven to be soft deactivated for using any means of bot or scripting. We simply don't know the reasons for the deactivations but the indicators seem to show that the soft deactivations are most likely based on how long you have been a driver versus actual script usage.
> 
> Both of my accounts have been using the script since day one. One is a month old and still sees blocks fine with no warnings. The other is about 3 months old, has one warning and still sees blocks fine. In fact, I manually fished today and used the script and was able to pick up blocks on both.
> 
> It could be a case of both events happening...
> 
> If Amazon plans on getting rid of script users they are in for a surprise. I've been getting many requests lately from new drivers who are sick of manually looking for blocks already. I'm averaging about 3-4 requests a day right now for info on installing the script.


Amazon is known for hiring a new bought of drivers every month or so. I don't think they will care, they'll just soft deactivate and move onto the next round. I am a vet and I am getting offers fine. I get 7 1/2 hours to 8 hours a day. Today I got 8 hours and I am not blocked. So I do not believe being soft deactivated has to do with being a vet at all. We are just possibly seeing less offers than newer drivers. The ones that are getting soft deactivated are script users. But if people want to continue on with their delusions so be it.


----------



## dkcs

jade88 said:


> Amazon is known for hiring a new bought of drivers every month or so. I don't think they will care, they'll just soft deactivate on move onto the next round. I am a vet and I am getting offers fine. I get 7 1/2 hours to 8 hours a day. Today I got 8 hours and I am not blocked. So I do not believe being soft deactivated has to do with being a vet at all. We are just possibly seeing less offers than newer drivers. The ones that are getting soft deactivated are script users. But if people want to continue on with their delusions so be it.


True but you are living in your own little world again in LA where you can easily pick up blocks manually still. In the vast majority of the markets it is still impossible to get any shifts unless you cheat. For the majority of the drivers I speak to it is either cheat or not work so you might as well be hard deactivated.


----------



## jade88

dkcs said:


> True but you are living in your own little world again in LA where you can easily pick up blocks manually still. In the vast majority of the markets it is still impossible to get any shifts unless you cheat. For the majority of the drivers I speak to it is either cheat or not work so you might as well be hard deactivated.


Oh please. Tell me one driver from uca5 that can say they can easily get blocks manually. Even I can't get them manually anymore. Frep gets smoked. Have to use my emulator. Fortunately I know some info very few people know about, that's my saving grace.

Well then when they get soft or hard deactivated please don't come whining on here about how they can't believe it happened, like is already happening on various threads of this forum right now.


----------



## dkcs

In UCA2&3 one is able to still get blocks manually... Everyone driving for Flex is an adult. If they want to burn their account or make the most of it while they still can than that is up to them. If they want to complain about it that is also up to them. No one will force you to read it.

In the 50+ accounts I've set up one thing remains clear. If you are a vet you are going to be soft blocked eventually. If you are a newer driver even with script/bot/emulator warnings you will not be blocked. I've also have a few drivers with multiple accounts that they never scripted on that were kept for backups and those too have been soft deactivated. It all comes down to Amazon's actions being very random and not traceable to any one violation if any at all. It's their game and they will play it how they see fit...


----------



## jade88

dkcs said:


> In UCA2&3 one is able to still get blocks manually... Everyone driving for Flex is an adult. If they want to burn their account or make the most of it while they still can than that is up to them. If they want to complain about it that is also up to them. No one will force you to read it.
> 
> In the 50+ accounts I've set up one thing remains clear. If you are a vet you are going to be soft blocked eventually. If you are a newer driver even with script/bot/emulator warnings you will not be blocked. I've also have a few drivers with multiple accounts that they never scripted on that were kept for backups and those too have been soft deactivated. It all comes down to Amazon's actions being very random and not traceable to any one violation if any at all. It's their game and they will play it how they see fit...


Are you charging people to set up? Why are you so invested in this? I'm warning the people who actually give a shit about their account being deactivated. What you're saying is your opinion.

I know many, many bot users who got soft deactivated. And many, many vets who do not use scripts or bots that have not been blocked. What you're saying is bogus so people need to know the truth. This info is for the people who care about losing their account. If you don't care, I'm sure you'll ignore my message anyway.


----------



## grams777

Things might appear different if you have exposure to only one geographic area versus drivers at many different warehouses throughout the country. Also consider prime now and logistics can be different worlds in terms of difficulty getting blocks.

Nashville, for example, always had blocks sitting around for the taking nearly all day for logistics. No need to automate anything. Nobody wants to fight over them. Prime now, on the other hand, was a fight to the death expressed in millisecond response times. You automate or else you get nothing but leftovers such as late night routes and low paying, non routed blocks.

I’d probably sum up the current situation like this:

If anyone cares about their flex account and can get enough blocks manually, they should just do so and not automate it.

If you can’t get blocks manually, it really doesn’t matter if you get deactivated or not - whatever the reason. The result is the same. The only hope for avoiding deactivation is that one day in the future maybe you could get some blocks manually.

If you’re a vet or whoever, and don’t see blocks anymore, it’s probably time to move on. Amazon kinda gave you a constructive termination - except maybe you can get a reserved block here and there.

Personally, I would always automate anyway because the gig isn’t that great to warrant all the wasted time fishing that waters down the true hourly net profit. And at my warehouse, you either automate, or best case get some miserable leftovers. And logistics has no draw for me. I could barely tolerate the prime now pay.

Also keep in mind, flex is only something amazon does as a last resort. It’s not marketed to drivers that way, but that’s what it is. They always have the routes up for bidding. You can even submit bids and see the requirements now at their logistics site. Once a contractor comes in with a competitive enough bid, they’ll give them the flex work in heartbeat.

With all that in mind, if flex is working for someone for awhile, that’s great. But, use the time to develop a plan b and plan c rather than trying to figure out how to make flex a career.


----------



## dkcs

25+ accounts set up for free and 25+ paid, I have nothing to hide and have never been a big time seller like your friend. I find it somewhat hard to believe he was making $6k a week as you say and just folded up from soft deactivations and walked away. I have been getting steady requests the entire time and the rate of requests have increased with the new drivers coming on who won't play Amazon's game.

I've been invested since the very beginning even when setting up accounts at no charge which I still do for some drivers even today. I've made the offer for two free setups today to drivers who were ripped off by the other script installer on here who has been taking drivers money and disappearing with it (possibly your friend?). Anyone that wants can go back and look through my posting history. 

And I also warn drivers every day that ask me if Amazon can detect the script or bot usage and I tell them up front that yes there isn't a known method that can't be detected. If you have a clean account and can get the blocks you want I do not recommend using anything other than your finger to manually look for blocks. For the vast majority, outside of a few markets like LA, it is impossible to manually get blocks or they are just not interested in clicking for 4 hours a day to grab blocks and gladly will risk the account to grab blocks with automation. Which is why I cast doubt on the story of your friend clearing $6k a week and just closing up shop.

If you were so worried the whole time about people loosing their accounts and protecting drivers why didn't you turn in your friend who was doing $6k a week in sales to drivers?

The honest truth is you have no clue as to why Amazon is doing this and neither do I, both of us only have opinions and you know what they say about opinions...


----------



## jade88

dkcs said:


> 25+ accounts set up for free and 25+ paid, I have nothing to hide and have never been a big time seller like your friend. I find it somewhat hard to believe he was making $6k a week as you say and just folded up from soft deactivations and walked away. I have been getting steady requests the entire time and the rate of requests have increased with the new drivers coming on who won't play Amazon's game.
> 
> I've been invested since the very beginning even when setting up accounts at no charge which I still do for some drivers even today. I've made the offer for two free setups today to drivers who were ripped off by the other script installer on here who has been taking drivers money and disappearing with it (possibly your friend?). Anyone that wants can go back and look through my posting history.
> 
> And I also warn drivers every day that ask me if Amazon can detect the script or bot usage and I tell them up front that yes there isn't a known method that can't be detected. If you have a clean account and can get the blocks you want I do not recommend using anything other than your finger to manually look for blocks. For the vast majority, outside of a few markets like LA, it is impossible to manually get blocks or they are just not interested in clicking for 4 hours a day to grab blocks and gladly will risk the account to grab blocks with automation. Which is why I cast doubt on the story of your friend clearing $6k a week and just closing up shop.
> 
> If you were so worried the whole time about people loosing their accounts and protecting drivers why didn't you turn in your friend who was doing $6k a week in sales to drivers?
> 
> The honest truth is you have no clue as to why Amazon is doing this and neither do I, both of us only have opinions and you know what they say about opinions...


First of all he only told me how much he was making after most of his drivers got soft deactivated. Also he's still trying to convince drivers to use automated methods so people will come back to him like you're doing right now. And he saw with his own eyes that most of his customers got soft deactivated because of the script use so with good conscience I believe he has stopped for a minute.

Amazon has sent out a new email that clearly states "Continued use of these methods will impact your ability to see certain offers." This is a new sentence in the email clearly letting drivers know that it is the continued use that will prevent them from seeing offers. They are spelling it out for you.

Anyway I know that if someone knew this info and would post it it would help me, I would want to know this if I didn't. So here it is.


----------



## dkcs

I don't try to convince anyone of anything... Drivers who come to me have read through these forums and know all the downfalls of using the script, something you yourself choose to do in the past. Many people have been posting here long before you got here about the risks of scripting but many choose to still do it. It's a choice for each driver to make. If one is worried about their account at all and don't want to take a chance they should stick with manually clicking for blocks. Unfortunately, for the majority of the drivers people like your friend made it impossible to get blocks manually which started a race to the bottom to use whatever means necessary to catch blocks. 

Making blanket statements that using a script will get you soft deactivated is false as you have no proof of it just as I have no proof that it won't get you soft deactivated. Only Amazon knows the reasons... Right now we have vet drivers that have both cheated and not cheated and some are soft deactivated and some aren't. The only clear pattern I've seen so far is that new drivers are not being soft blocked even if they cheat.

And Amazon has been saying for 5+ rounds now that continued use of a script/bot/Zero Flex/Frep/Repitouch will lead to your account being closed. How many accounts has Amazon actually closed? Zero...


----------



## jade88

dkcs said:


> I don't try to convince anyone of anything... Drivers who come to me have read through these forums and know all the downfalls of using the script, something you yourself choose to do in the past. Many people have been posting here long before you got here about the risks of scripting but many choose to still do it. It's a choice for each driver to make. If one is worried about their account at all and don't want to take a chance they should stick with manually clicking for blocks. Unfortunately, for the majority of the drivers people like your friend made it impossible to get blocks manually which started a race to the bottom to use whatever means necessary to catch blocks.
> 
> Making blanket statements that using a script will get you soft deactivated is false as you have no proof of it just as I have no proof that it won't get you soft deactivated. Only Amazon knows the reasons... Right now we have vet drivers that have both cheated and not cheated and some are soft deactivated and some aren't. The only clear pattern I've seen so far is that new drivers are not being soft blocked even if they cheat.
> 
> And Amazon has been saying for 5+ rounds now that continued use of a script/bot/Zero Flex/Frep/Repitouch will lead to your account being closed. How many accounts has Amazon actually closed? Zero...


Okay I can't keep going back and forth with you on this. I hope people who care about their account will heed the info I have posted.

You're saying we don't know why but in the new email Amazon has stated "continued use of these methods will impact your ability to see certain offers." So this is a message from amazon saying they are blocking people using these methods. It's not my opinion, it's from the horse's mouth.

However they did change one thing. Instead of saying "will terminate" it now says "may terminate". So seems like they are just going to block script users.

New users might not get blocked right away because it takes awhile for Amazon to see repeated use of automated methods. It takes time for an account to continue using these methods before getting flagged.

I see why you're so adamant on here, because you are profiting from this.

Anyway to all the drivers doing this, at least you are now informed somewhat. Best of luck.


----------



## grams777

There is enough presented here in the last several posts that people can read and decide what they want to do without repeating the same things.


----------



## dkcs

Just because I like to be transparent... I've actually lost money on these setups vs what I could be making elsewhere. I charge a flat $150 to $200 one time. No reoccurring charge for my service and I do the followup work to keep everyone updated with the latest updates. I simply started doing this in order to learn how to use Linux more proficiently but it got out of control when I had 20+ drivers waiting on me for installs.

In the last week I've made a grand total of $155 into my PayPal account. In the last two months or so I've made a grand total of about $2500 but have put in well over 300+ hours into this supporting 50+ drivers. 

I'm actually making far less installing the script then I could be making driving for Amazon or even working at McDonald's.

The payoff for me is that I've had the opportunity to meet some really great people struggling to survive and I've been able to make their life a little bit easier... That and my Linux skills have improved tremendously as well so even if I've lost money it has been a win-win for me!


----------



## Tacoda

Is this script thing going to work on home computer with Ubuntu? I just want to check and see if this is going to work before I purchase vps.

Thanks in advance


----------



## dkcs

Tacoda said:


> Is this script thing going to work on home computer with Ubuntu? I just want to check and see if this is going to work before I purchase vps.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Go to Google and setup your own vps in the Eastern Zone 4 at Google Cloud Computing.

The vps will run you about $30 per month but if you are a new user Google will offer you a free $300 service credit that will cover the cost of a vps there for the next 10-12 months. You should see a ping time of 1.5ms or so to the Flex server in Ashburn. If you want faster than go with a C4.Large (or the new C5 series) at Amazon Web Services which will run you $30 per month but offer you the fastest ping times.

Setting it up at home in a VM is possible but may be more complicated with the networking involved. With the free Google server credit there is really no reason to anyways.

If you need help with acquiring the server (no charge) just pm me.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

dkcs said:


> For the vast majority, outside of a few markets like LA, it is impossible to manually get blocks.


You know, you keep saying that. You don't really want to know how many times in the last three days I've press accept and the Sorry banner comes. I'm talking DLA1 thru 9. I even tried Hawthorne 6 straight times just to see if I can get anything. Mind you that's a 75 mile one way trip. Of course I'm going to forfeit it. The point is I got nothing. It's just not right that DLA5 is just 2.3 miles from me. And I have to take offers from Irvine Anaheim and chino, being closest.

I guess being a US Vet, they are trying to tell me to take the weekend off.


----------



## dkcs

I haven't had any drivers in DLA to comment on the logistics side (I have maybe one driver in a DLA warehouse, several in every UCA warehouse except UCA1).

Offers still can be hand fished on the Prime Now side. It's not as easy as it was even a month ago so LA is probably moving in the same direction as the rest of the US. When speaking of LA I'm guilty of speaking through my own perspective in a UCA warehouse.


----------



## dantiv

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> You know, you keep saying that. You don't really want to know how many times in the last three days I've press accept and the Sorry banner comes. I'm talking DLA1 thru 9. I even tried Hawthorne 6 straight times just to see if I can get anything. Mind you that's a 75 mile one way trip. Of course I'm going to forfeit it. The point is I got nothing.
> 
> I guess being a US Vet, they are trying to tell me to take the weekend off.


No blocks for me (longtime vet) since Halloween. Never used any automated methods. I'm annoyed yet intrigued as to what has happened?


----------



## Side Hustle

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> You know, you keep saying that. You don't really want to know how many times in the last three days I've press accept and the Sorry banner comes. I'm talking DLA1 thru 9. I even tried Hawthorne 6 straight times just to see if I can get anything. Mind you that's a 75 mile one way trip. Of course I'm going to forfeit it. The point is I got nothing. It's just not right that DLA5 is just 2.3 miles from me.
> 
> I guess being a US Vet, they are trying to tell me to take the weekend off.


I really like following this post, and I've learned allot. But at the end of the day it seems simple to me, at least out of my warehouse. Lots of white vans stuffed to the gills with the "good" neighborhood runs first thing in the morning. Followed by Amazon Onboarding way, way to many new drivers that are getting consideration "reserved blocks". The vets are forced to use whatever they can get to try to stay in the game, picking up whatever dropped blocks fall from the dinner table.


----------



## grams777

Side Hustle said:


> The vets are forced to use whatever they can get to try to stay in the game, picking up whatever dropped blocks fall from the dinner table.


----------



## jade88

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> You know, you keep saying that. You don't really want to know how many times in the last three days I've press accept and the Sorry banner comes. I'm talking DLA1 thru 9. I even tried Hawthorne 6 straight times just to see if I can get anything. Mind you that's a 75 mile one way trip. Of course I'm going to forfeit it. The point is I got nothing. It's just not right that DLA5 is just 2.3 miles from me. And I have to take offers from Irvine Anaheim and chino, being closest.
> 
> I guess being a US Vet, they are trying to tell me to take the weekend off.


It's not easy in LA. I hear you. And it's harder for Prime Now drivers but I'm hearing logistics drivers are having a helluva time as well right now which is eerie...

I'm at uca5 and my warehouse is so in demand that they do not merge us with other warehouses. Maybe his warehouse is easier, I don't know. I think he says that whenever I say it's easy for me to get blocks to invalidate that people can get them without script use.

Right now it's so bad that I am using my emulator. But I only put it on when I know blocks are dropping, I don't keep it running. I keep forgetting that I'm just really good at getting blocks, I'm good at making sense of patterns. So I understand the struggle for others. If you have to use it I get it, just know what's going on right now. Even I am using an emulator, briefly for a few minutes of the day.

It's also probably a little easier for me because I prefer restaurant blocks.


----------



## SlyBolt

dkcs said:


> Go to Google and setup your own vps in the Eastern Zone 4 at Google Cloud Computing.
> 
> The vps will run you about $30 per month but if you are a new user Google will offer you a free $300 service credit that will cover the cost of a vps there for the next 10-12 months. You should see a ping time of 1.5ms or so to the Flex server in Ashburn. If you want faster than go with a C4.Large (or the new C5 series) at Amazon Web Services which will run you $30 per month but offer you the fastest ping times.
> 
> Setting it up at home in a VM is possible but may be more complicated with the networking involved. With the free Google server credit there is really no reason to anyways.
> 
> If you need help with acquiring the server (no charge) just pm me.


Just curious if the timezone matters? Couldn't Amazon simply tell which time zone you're logged in from and which warehouse you're driving from?


----------



## dantiv

Side Hustle said:


> I really like me following this post, and I've learned allot. But at the end of the day it seems simple to me, at least out of my warehouse. Lots of white vans stuffed to the gills with the "good" neighborhood runs first thing in the morning. Followed by Amazon Onboarding way, way to many new drivers that are getting consideration "reserved blocks". The vets are forced to use whatever they can get to try to stay in the game, picking up whatever dropped blocks fall from the dinner table.


That's 100% bull crap! Amazon sucks


----------



## dkcs

jade88 said:


> It's not easy in LA. I hear you. And it's harder for Prime Now drivers but I'm hearing logistics drivers are having a helluva time as well right now which is eerie...
> 
> I'm at uca5 and my warehouse is so in demand that they do not merge us with other warehouses. Maybe his warehouse is easier, I don't know. I think he says that whenever I say it's easy for me to get blocks to invalidate that people can get them without script use.
> 
> Right now it's so bad that I am using my emulator. But I only put it on when I know blocks are dropping, I don't keep it running. I keep forgetting that I'm just really good at getting blocks, I'm good at making sense of patterns. So I understand the struggle for others. If you have to use it I get it, just know what's going on right now. Even I am using an emulator, briefly for a few minutes of the day.
> 
> It's also probably a little easier for me because I prefer restaurant blocks.


UCA5 is a popular warehouse. I just set up 2 new scripts there tonight and a third is on order accepting all order types.

UCA2/UCA3 can still be had by hand because it is difficult to deal with the traffic and parking situation...



SlyBolt said:


> Just curious if the timezone matters? Couldn't Amazon simply tell which time zone you're logged in from and which warehouse you're driving from?


You adjust the server time zone using dpkg-reconfigure tzdata to match the time zone of where you are working your blocks.


----------



## SlyBolt

dkcs said:


> UCA5 is a popular warehouse. I just set up 2 new scripts there tonight and a third is on order accepting all order types.
> 
> UCA2/UCA3 can still be had by hand because it is difficult to deal with the traffic and parking situation...
> 
> You adjust the server time zone using dpkg-reconfigure tzdata to match the time zone of where you are working your blocks.


No wonder I can't get any blocks by hand at UCA5 anymore.

So when creating my instance using Google as my VPS I should select pacific or is that part irrelevant?

Trying to do this myself as I'm not in a position to drop $200 right now.


----------



## jade88

dkcs said:


> UCA5 is a popular warehouse. I just set up 2 new scripts there tonight and a third is on order accepting all order types.


Oh, just great.


----------



## dkcs

PM message me. I don't charge anything for answering questions when I have time. I just don't don't do free followup support on unpaid installs unless you were one of my first 2 dozen when I offered free installs to everyone who requested it.

Make sure you setup your server in the Google Eastern Zone 4 which is in northern Virginia close to the actual Flex server which is located in Ashburn Virginia. If you can swing the $30 a month for the aws server you will have a slight edge over any other script or bot out there as you will be physically sitting in the same data center as the Flex server itself. You will cream any emulator or or Frep method even with the Google server as your ping time will be in the 1.2 to 1.5ms range vs up to 80ms for those using Frep/Repi or other emulators.

The actual server set up is a little complicated if you haven't done it before. You need to configure your firewall and spin up the correct type of disk to get the most out of it.

Using the dpkg-reconfigure tzdata command you will want to select US then Pacific for your time zone.



jade88 said:


> Oh, just great.


Yep, my busiest warehouse and on the top list for Zero Flex as well. They have more drivers waiting there than any other warehouse. As of October 1st they had 15 drivers on their wait list to even get a shot at that warehouse. I have about 10 drivers in there myself.

I'm not sure if most drivers are aware of this but if you have been running the script you have a gold mine of historical block drop data sitting in your foundblocks.txt file. Whenever Amazon has dropped a block for your warehouse and you had your script running it was recorded in that file even if you made no attempt to grab it. One can simply browse through that file to establish the days and times that Amazon drops blocks for your warehouse.

Anyone can use their own data to learn the drop patterns and then simply run your grabber during those periods to grab what you want and log off leaving yourself less exposed to Amazon probing for script/bot usage.

If you have two accounts you can probably fish manually fairly effectively using this method as well. Set up one account to just look for blocks manually but not ever accept any. When you have a nice data set built up then you can use your other "virgin" account at the right time to snag the blocks you want by hand. This assumes Amazon doesn't rotate the block drops which are tending to do more and more in each market and you have two accounts that aren't soft limited.


----------



## Tacoda

Okay I just got google server. SSH works but cannot connect to server. Is there's any firewall setting that I need to modify? Any help is appreciated. Thanks!

edit. Ok. I think I can connect to server. Now I try to connect proxy and mitm.it says took too long to respond. I don't think I can't connect to proxy... I'm lost ... Any help is appreciated Thanks!

edit. How can I check if my proxy is running on my server? I'm not even sure if the proxy is running. ./doit.bat is just showing [screen: no process found]


----------



## dkcs

Did you also email me direct?

Sorry if you didn't yet. I get many questions every day (50+) so I get people mixed up sometimes.

If you emailed me the best bet is to just send me your login and I will set up a server for you in 5 minutes since I've done it so many times. You can change your password once I'm done for security.

You can also reach me at [email protected] if you have questions but it is better to email me since my sleeping schedule is crazy from the pain meds needed from surgical recovery. Worse case scenario I live out in Canyon Country if you need in person help to get it running.

You are in UCA5 correct?


----------



## Tacoda

dkcs said:


> Did you also email me direct?
> 
> Sorry if you didn't yet. I get many questions every day (50+) so I get people mixed up sometimes.
> 
> If you emailed me the best bet is to just send me your login and I will set up a server for you in 5 minutes since I've done it so many times. You can change your password once I'm done for security.
> 
> You can also reach me at 661-583-4221 if you have questions but it is better to email me since my sleeping schedule is crazy from the pain meds needed from surgical recovery. Worse case scenario I live out in Canyon Country if you need in person help to get it running.
> 
> You are in UCA5 correct?


Hey thank you for trying to help me out. But Im not comfortable giving my google acct info. My WHOLE life is connected there lol


----------



## dkcs

I understand. Usually, I have users create a new google account just for this as I don't want access to their normal google account. You can create multiple google accounts and each will receive the free $300 credit. You just need to use a separate credit/debit card on each.


----------



## Tacoda

dkcs said:


> I understand. Usually, I have users create a new google account just for this as I don't want access to their normal google account. You can create multiple google accounts and each will receive the free $300 credit. You just need to use a separate credit/debit card on each.


 Yea I just created a new acc. lol Email sent. Thanks!


----------



## dkcs

Ok, at the hospital today but will configure out a server for you tonight. Once you get it you can go through with the script install normally.

The server configuration is actually the hardest part since there is no documentation to follow along with and you need to do about a dozen steps to configure it properly.


----------



## c0nn3ct

People trying to cash in!


----------



## dkcs

Yeah, this guy has been around for some time... I had one guy that paid him $200 a month back and couldn't pick up anything and he didn't want to help the driver.

He also runs his service on a single aws server that he controls. He uses teamviewer to set you up to login to his server. The issue with this is you are all on the same ip address and are sharing the resources of the server with others. He also controls the entire server so if he decides to close up shop you are SOL. That and if he has access to your Flex account then it could be an issue for you down the line. One is much better off running their own private server and will be just as successful as what his offering does.


----------



## Idoardi

dkcs said:


> Just because I like to be transparent... I've actually lost money on these setups vs what I could be making elsewhere. I charge a flat $150 to $200 one time. No reoccurring charge for my service and I do the followup work to keep everyone updated with the latest updates. I simply started doing this in order to learn how to use Linux more proficiently but it got out of control when I had 20+ drivers waiting on me for installs.
> 
> In the last week I've made a grand total of $155 into my PayPal account. In the last two months or so I've made a grand total of about $2500 but have put in well over 300+ hours into this supporting 50+ drivers.
> 
> I'm actually making far less installing the script then I could be making driving for Amazon or even working at McDonald's.
> 
> The payoff for me is that I've had the opportunity to meet some really great people struggling to survive and I've been able to make their life a little bit easier... That and my Linux skills have improved tremendously as well so even if I've lost money it has been a win-win for me!


You have even take this so far and there will be always people complaint with everything, you have been so honest from the beginning, nothing compared what you could ever won to what you have done. Keep this up.


----------



## Jakses

Tacoda said:


> Okay I just got google server. SSH works but cannot connect to server. Is there's any firewall setting that I need to modify? Any help is appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> edit. Ok. I think I can connect to server. Now I try to connect proxy and mitm.it says took too long to respond. I don't think I can't connect to proxy... I'm lost ... Any help is appreciated Thanks!
> 
> edit. How can I check if my proxy is running on my server? I'm not even sure if the proxy is running. ./doit.bat is just showing [screen: no process found]


have you added the public ssh key to the gcloud metadata? also you need to add the key through the gcloud command line to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys in order for you to be able to ssh from an android app or a linux desktop. Inbox me if you need more help.



Tacoda said:


> Okay I just got google server. SSH works but cannot connect to server. Is there's any firewall setting that I need to modify? Any help is appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> edit. Ok. I think I can connect to server. Now I try to connect proxy and mitm.it says took too long to respond. I don't think I can't connect to proxy... I'm lost ... Any help is appreciated Thanks!
> 
> edit. How can I check if my proxy is running on my server? I'm not even sure if the proxy is running. ./doit.bat is just showing [screen: no process found]


I'm having the same problem as you. I can ssh to my gcloud server from the phone but can't get the proxy server running. I edited APn settings but can't get it working properly. the no screen found error is normal.


----------



## dkcs

Jakses said:


> have you added the public ssh key to the gcloud metadata? also you need to add the key through the gcloud command line to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys in order for you to be able to ssh from an android app or a linux desktop. Inbox me if you need more help.
> 
> I'm having the same problem as you. I can ssh to my gcloud server from the phone but can't get the proxy server running. I edited APn settings but can't get it working properly. the no screen found error is normal.


Have you gone into the Google firewall and specifically opened your proxy ports up? Google locks everything down by deafult (as does Amazon) so you need to open those ports up in the server firewall otherwise your connections will never get through.

Also, I find it much easier to enable root on these servers to install the script vs using ssh keys. Yes, keyfiles are the "correct" way of accessing the server if one were using this in a production environment and needed utmost security but for our use enabling root is much easier for the user.

Here's a good doc on enabling root at aws but it works on other data centers as well. You need to be logged into a aws account to read this sometimes.

https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=86876&tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Squonk

Just wondering if a VPS is absolutely necessary?

I have a Debian Linux computer which runs 24/7 with a fast Internet connection (it's behind a firewall but I have control over opening ports on that).

Do I really need a hosted VPS or can I just set this up on my own Linux box? I've started already and have the proxy server installed but it occurs to me I might be wasting my time to go any further if a VPS is absolutely necessary.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tacoda

Squonk said:


> Just wondering if a VPS is absolutely necessary?
> 
> I have a Debian Linux computer which runs 24/7 with a fast Internet connection (it's behind a firewall but I have control over opening ports on that).
> 
> Do I really need a hosted VPS or can I just set this up on my own Linux box? I've started already and have the proxy server installed but it occurs to me I might be wasting my time to go any further if a VPS is absolutely necessary.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I think you need vps to lower the ping. lower ping = more chance to grab the block


----------



## dkcs

Tacoda said:


> I think you need vps to lower the ping. lower ping = more chance to grab the block


Exactly. What makes this script faster than other methods is you are able to place your vps right near the physical Flex server. The ideal location is in Amazon itself at aws in Northern Virginia since that is where the physical Flex servers are located.

With the right aws server you are looking at ping times in the .7xxx millisecond range. At Google in the eastern zone 4 your ping times will be in the 1.2 to 1.5 ms range. My home connection on the west coast is over 80ms for example, way to slow and will be beaten out handily by others.

From past testing places like Vultr in New jersey will give you 7.xx ms ping times. Faster than most home connection but slower than Google.

The best option for doing this for free is with Google. The server will run you $30 per month but the free $300 new user credit will cover that.

You can always test your ping time to the Flex server by typing this in a command window on any OS.

ping flex-capacity-na.amazon.com


----------



## Squonk

Tacoda said:


> I think you need vps to lower the ping. lower ping = more chance to grab the block


Thanks for the reply. If that's the only reason then I'll continue setting things up on my own rig. It might not be quite as fast as a VPS but I won't have to pay a monthly fee.


----------



## dkcs

If you go with Google there is no monthly fee (after the new user credit) and it will be many times faster than your own server.


----------



## Squonk

dkcs said:


> [Cut]
> 
> You can always test your ping time to the Flex server by typing this in a command window on any OS.
> 
> ping flex-capacity-na amazon com


Thanks but I'm in the UK and I think I worked out the right server to ping - I'm seeing an average of 15ms (often less). Perhaps not ideal but I'll see how it goes.


----------



## dkcs

Squonk said:


> Thanks but I'm in the UK and I think I worked out the right server to ping - I'm seeing an average of 15ms (often less). Perhaps not ideal but I'll see how it goes.


Yeah, being in the UK is going to make a big difference... I had one driver in the UK that was having the toughest time trying to get a list of the available warehouse ID 's to enter into the script. I would assume that there are probably a few changes you will need to make for the script to work in the UK market.


----------



## Tacoda

Felx app gave me an error today saying "Too many requests. Please try again later". How can I drop/adjust request counts per min?


----------



## dkcs

Add the sleep command to your checkblocks.bat file to sleep the script for a few tents of a second.

Start with sleep 0.5 and work your way down until you no longer receive the rate to fast message.


----------



## dkcs

I've received numerous complaints now about this person. I'm not sure what is going on with her exactly but you are not alone...


----------



## unkemone

CarolinaBlue said:


> Yeah, the only reason I went with that person is because of how highly you spoke of her product and that you trusted her script. Now it appears that I've been scammed, or at the very least I'm out of the money I paid her. Debating whether I should just do a PayPal dispute just on principle


You aren't alone, i paid for two setups and got one. She did say something happened with her kids but I have pretty much begged for an explanation of what's going on and i still don't get a response. I can also see she continues logging on here and ignored my emails and private messages on here.


----------



## robot32

Today I changed my getlast.bat script to accept offers from a specific warehouse:
tail -1 foundblocks.txt | jq '.offerList' | grep "offerId" | cut -f4 -d\" | grep "yourwarehouseidgoeshere" > lastoffer.txt

I let for a while the script to grab some offers, but soon I noticed that I wasn't able to pick up my warehouse...

My foundblocks.txt has at the end my desirable warehouse but if run manually the command returns nothing, 
so my lastoffer.txt is always empty. 

Without my warehouse id returns successfully the offerId...

Is anybody who has successfully do this?


----------



## Jakses

CarolinaBlue said:


> Is there someone here who is willing to help me with setup that doesn't charge a ton of money? I paid one of the most highly recommended members of this group and she has not done the work and has also stop responding to my emails
> 
> thanks


are you referring to tippyshot ?


----------



## unkemone

CarolinaBlue said:


> Did the first setup work at least? Have you/do you plan to file a PayPal dispute?


Yes it did work and still continues to work which is why i refuse to believe she disappeared with the money. What bothers me is that i can see she has been active on here.


----------



## unkemone

CarolinaBlue said:


> That's why I'm delaying on doing a dispute I trust the recommendations from users here I just wish she was as quick in responding to my emails now as she was before she got my money


Yupppp she was very quick for the money also on my end. Did you send the payment as gift/family?


----------



## imfatandold

i like how people are dropping like flys yet this thread is still going strong lol. inb4 more "innocent" people get terminated.


----------



## dkcs

CarolinaBlue said:


> Yeah, the only reason I went with that person is because of how highly you spoke of her product and that you trusted her script. Now it appears that I've been scammed, or at the very least I'm out of the money I paid her. Debating whether I should just do a PayPal dispute just on principle


Yep, I trusted her as well... She was one of the top script installers helping out here on the forums. When the soft deactivations started she decided it was easier to apparently scam drivers for money instead. I've been told she is now promising drivers that she has a method that is undetectable which is simply not true. Every automated method can be detected by Amazon.

The drivers who have contacted me say they have been receiving questions from PayPal regarding her so there may be an investigation in progress already so I would encourage anyone who has felt like they weren't delivered what was promised should contact PayPal regarding a charge back against her or their credit card company to request a charge back.

Just an FYI, I offer the people I setup a money back guarantee if they aren't happy they are offered a full refund from me if they can't catch blocks within a few days. So far I've had to give exactly 0 refunds. I give every driver my home address freely if they want to come sit down with me for training (which I'm doing for two drivers today) and they can always contact me at my cell number which I have even posted here on the forums.

There really is no reason to not offer a refund as I'm not out any money if a driver isn't happy with my service. The only thing I loose is a few hours of my time which is no big deal and I don't count on the money I charge to pay my bills. It's just pocket money for me.

I'm apologize to any driver I referred to her when I was over booked and if she took your money and I referred you to her you can email or pm me here and I will do the setup for you on your own private server free of charge, no strings attached. You will be set up on your own personal Google server for free for the next year that only you have control over.



robot32 said:


> Today I changed my getlast.bat script to accept offers from a specific warehouse:
> tail -1 foundblocks.txt | jq '.offerList' | grep "offerId" | cut -f4 -d\" | grep "yourwarehouseidgoeshere" > lastoffer.txt
> 
> I let for a while the script to grab some offers, but soon I noticed that I wasn't able to pick up my warehouse...
> 
> My foundblocks.txt has at the end my desirable warehouse but if run manually the command returns nothing,
> so my lastoffer.txt is always empty.
> 
> Without my warehouse id returns successfully the offerId...
> 
> Is anybody who has successfully do this?


I do. You need to leave your warehouse ID in location.txt set to the correct warehouse ID and then use the grep command in the first line to filter the offers that you want from that warehouse. I've poosted the directions here a couple of times if you read back through the thread. If you can't find it pm me and I will dig it up and send it to you later.


----------



## unkemone

I originally contacted you and i felt terrible when you said you were going for surgery. I waited a few days and decided to contact her based on everything I saw about her on the forums. She told me her method was the only one that was undetectable and also showed me a website she made that would simply require me to login and it would do everything server/refresh related in the backend. I have tried contacting her personal Facebook page and plan to contact every family member connected to her page as well in case something did actually happen or so they could be made aware of what she's been doing. It's sounding less and less like something bad happened considering she got payment from a bunch of people at once and was so pushy about it.



dkcs said:


> Yep, I trusted her as well... She was one of the top script installers helping out here on the forums. When the soft deactivations started and she decided it was easier to apparently scam drivers for money instead. I've been told she is now promising drivers that she has a method that is undetectable which is simply not true. Every automated method can be detected by Amazon.
> 
> The drivers who have contacted me say they have been receiving questions from PayPal regarding her so there may be an investigation in progress already so I would encourage anyone who has felt like they weren't delivered what was promised should contact PayPal regarding a charge back against her or their credit card company to request a charge back.
> 
> I do. You need to leave your warehouse ID in location.txt set to the correct warehouse ID and then use the grep command in the first line to filter the offers that you want from that warehouse. I've poosted the directions here a couple of times if you read back through the thread. If you can't find it pm me and I will dig it up and send it to you later.


----------



## imfatandold

anyone els see the irony in cheaters complaining about getting scammed?


----------



## unkemone

imfatandold said:


> anyone els see the irony in cheaters complaining about getting scammed?


People are ignoring you for a reason....you see it as cheating I see it as avoiding an accident.


----------



## dkcs

unkemone said:


> I originally contacted you and i felt terrible when you said you were going for surgery. I waited a few days and decided to contact her based on everything I saw about her on the forums. She told me her method was the only one that was undetectable and also showed me a website she made that would simply require me to login and it would do everything server/refresh related in the backend. I have tried contacting her personal Facebook page and plan to contact every family member connected to her page as well in case something did actually happen or so they could be made aware of what she's been doing. It's sounding less and less like something bad happened considering she got payment from a bunch of people at once and was so pushy about it.


The best course of action is to contact PayPal as I've been told there is an active investigation going on...

I would avoid any service that has you logon to anything other than your own private server. This will leave you open to identity theft by the individual running the server. You are much safer running the script on your own personal server that no one else controls or has access to.


----------



## unkemone

I will contact them although i don't think there's any protection once sent as a gift. The server she put me on is her own and it continues to work, are you saying she can possibly be accessing my info and accounts that way ?



dkcs said:


> The best course of action is to contact PayPal as I've been told there is an active investigation going on...
> 
> I would avoid any service that has you logon to anything other than your own private server. This will leave you open to identity theft by the individual running the server. You are much safer running the script on your own personal server that no one else controls or has access to.


----------



## dkcs

Yes... Anything that is done on your phone while connected to the proxy is recorded in the proxy.out file. So for example if you have the proxy server on and then visit a web site like your bank or netflix or other site that requests your password the proxy server will record your password being sent and store it in the proxy.out file. Anyone with access to the proxy.out file can look through that file and see your passwords. One should never use their phone for any other purpose than running Flex when they are connected to the proxy server if someone else has access to their server.

On my installs you are the only person on the server and you own the server. You can simply change the password when I'm done and lock me out so no one has access to your proxy.out file except yourself. On her standard installs she has always used a shared server that she rented...

On her new install it sounds like she is using your Flex login credentials to log you into an emulator. I can't say for certain how much access she has to your info using this method. Also, there is the concern that several drivers have reported to me of paying her $300 to $400 and then they never hear a word back from her and all of their contacts with her go unanswered. In every case payment was requested as a gift or Amazon gift card which makes it more difficult to request money back.

If someone truly had a method that was not detectable then they would have every driver beating down their door and word would be everywhere about their service. There is simply no known service that isn't detectable by Amazon unless someone has illegally broken into Amazon servers and I wouldn't want to go near that for any amount of money and get myself involved in it.


----------



## dkcs

I've received payment both as a gift and for a service and there is never an issue for me in receiving the money. The only thing sending as a gift does is eliminate your options of doing a charge back or asking for refund if you are unhappy with the service.


----------



## dkcs

CarolinaBlue said:


> Yup I know - and knew it when she requested that's why I didn't go with her higher priced offer. Fortunately I'm not out hundreds like it sounds that she got from others. I can just chalk it up as a loss and lesson learned and go back to tapping.


If you are interested in me setting the script up for you to try out first and only pay for if you are happy with it after you can try it out just private message me here. I never charge a reoccurring fee. A one time charge only if you are happy and I provide updates as required down the line. I don't worry about not being paid since those that don't pay me I simply don't provide updates to or assistance if they get stuck with a problem.

Actually, if I recommended her to you just let me know your email address so I can pull up the conversation and if I referred you to her I will do the setup at no charge on the server of your choice (Amazon or Google).


----------



## Tacoda

dkcs said:


> Add the sleep command to your checkblocks.bat file to sleep the script for a few tents of a second.
> 
> Start with sleep 0.5 and work your way down until you no longer receive the rate to fast message.


So after 0.5 if I'm not getting error should I go down to 0.25? How many times does script requesting per each request?


----------



## dkcs

Tacoda said:


> So after 0.5 if I'm not getting error should I go down to 0.25? How many times does script requesting per each request?


Correct. Keep lowering the delay until you find a value that lets you ride right near the rate limiter. The limiter itself is static but the amount of checks per second will vary during the day depending on the load on the Flex server. During periods of little requests the Flex server will respond faster and push you over into the rate limit exceeded range while during busy periods the same amount of delay may work fine.


----------



## Tacoda

dkcs said:


> Correct. Keep lowering the delay until you find a value that lets you ride right near the rate limiter. The limiter itself is static but the amount of checks per second will vary during the day depending on the load on the Flex server. During periods of little requests the Flex server will respond faster and push you over into the rate limit exceeded range while during busy periods the same amount of delay may work fine.


Sorry to bother you so much  I have one more question. Can I add two warehouse id on grep? Thanks in advance!


----------



## dkcs

No, you can switch back and forth by editing the location.txt file or by modifying the script itself to look in multiple warehouses but that would take some time to rewrite it all.


----------



## Tacoda

I tried to run the script and it's not grabbing the block and keep saying

"status":"OFFERED","trIds":null}]}./getlast.bat: 8: ./getlast.bat: offervar: not found


Is this normal?


----------



## dkcs

No, something is off in your server or script and is failing around line 8 of the getlast.bat file. What server host are you using?


----------



## imfatandold

unkemone said:


> People are ignoring you for a reason....you see it as cheating I see it as avoiding an accident.


amazon also sees it as cheating and no one forces you to finger your phone while driving. stop acting like you are a victim forced to finger your phone to feed your starving family.


----------



## dkcs

imfatandold said:


> amazon also sees it as cheating and no one forces you to finger your phone while driving. stop acting like you are a victim forced to finger your phone to feed your starving family.


Finger your what????????


----------



## imfatandold

dkcs said:


> Finger your what????????


amazon is forcing us to finger out phones!!! i cant stop im fingering it right now even though i know dla5 doesnt release blocks till 11am tomorrow.


----------



## dkcs

So, like Amazon is our pimp...


----------



## Tacoda

dkcs said:


> No, something is off in your server or script and is failing around line 8 of the getlast.bat file. What server host are you using?


Here is my line 8 in getlast.bat file.



Code:


if (( offervar > comparevar )); then

Got vps at google.

One thing I notice different is I don't see line 7 from OP's instruction. 


Code:


comparevar=$[nowvar+delayvar]

Do I need to remove this line? I'm using the same file it was attached on step 8 (Delay filter update)


----------



## dkcs

Tacoda said:


> Here is my line 8 in getlast.bat file.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> if (( offervar > comparevar )); then
> 
> Got vps at google.
> 
> One thing I notice different is I don't see line 7 from OP's instruction.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> comparevar=$[nowvar+delayvar]
> 
> Do I need to remove this line? I'm using the same file it was attached on step 8 (Delay filter update)


With the error you are getting the variable offervar is not being set up so it can't be found. You need to trace down why that variable is not being created or referenced.


----------



## cainslain

I'm using Google Cloud Computing to set up my server. 4CPU, 9 GB RAM, 10GB disk. Get through first and second steps, but on the third one, I got stuck at installed iphone certificate. Since I don't know which one is public IP, so I used external IP as the public IP and port 8080. Couldn't reach mitm.it 
[email protected]:~$ ls
proxy proxy.tgz scripts scripts.tgz
[email protected]:~$ cd /home/hoatvu995/proxy
[email protected]:~/proxy$ sudo su
[email protected]:/home/hoatvu995/proxy# LANG=en_GB.UTF-8; export LANG
[email protected]:/home/hoatvu995/proxy# ./doit.batscreen: no process found
[email protected]:/home/hoatvu995/proxy#
Please help


----------



## dkcs

cainslain said:


> I'm using Google Cloud Computing to set up my server. 4CPU, 9 GB RAM, 10GB disk. Get through first and second steps, but on the third one, I got stuck at installed iphone certificate. Since I don't know which one is public IP, so I used external IP as the public IP and port 8080. Couldn't reach mitm.it
> [email protected]:~$ ls
> proxy proxy.tgz scripts scripts.tgz
> hoatvu[email protected]:~$ cd /home/hoatvu995/proxy
> [email protected]:~/proxy$ sudo su
> [email protected]:/home/hoatvu995/proxy# LANG=en_GB.UTF-8; export LANG
> [email protected]:/home/hoatvu995/proxy# ./doit.batscreen: no process found
> [email protected]:/home/hoatvu995/proxy#
> Please help


Did you open port 8080 in the Google firewall?

Also, set up a static ip in google cloud otherwise you are going to be reassigned a new ip address every time you restart your server. while in the console type google cloud stat ip and it will take you to a page that links you to the ip console to set up the static ip. Make sure the ip is in the same region as your server which should be region east-4.


----------



## cainslain

dkcs said:


> Did you open port 8080 in the Google firewall?
> 
> Also, set up a static ip in google cloud otherwise you are going to be reassigned a new ip address every time you restart your server. while in the console type google cloud stat ip and it will take you to a page that links you to the ip console to set up the static ip. Make sure the ip is in the same region as your server which should be region east-4.


How can I open port 8080 in the google firewall?


----------



## dkcs

Go into the cloud console, click on your server name then click on default under network interfaces.

From there select firewall rules then add firewall rule.

Check this image for the needed settings.



http://imgur.com/uQEna


----------



## Tacoda

dkcs said:


> With the error you are getting the variable offervar is not being set up so it can't be found. You need to trace down why that variable is not being created or referenced.


I just replaced to new non-modified file and it's gone. But what do I need to look for if block is accepted? I don't think it's still grabbing the blocks


----------



## dkcs

If a block is accepted it will appear in your calendar. If it is rejected you can see the reason in your getlast.txt file. Found blocks will appear in the foundblocks.txt file.


----------



## Jakses

dkcs said:


> If a block is accepted it will appear in your calendar. If it is rejected you can see the reason in your getlast.txt file. Found blocks will appear in the foundblocks.txt file.


I see five offers in foundblocks.txt but getlast.txt is empty. I'm using gcloud in northern VA. I went back to my calendar and there was none. ping is around 1.2 to the flex server


----------



## Tacoda

Jakses said:


> I see five offers in foundblocks.txt but getlast.txt is empty. I'm using gcloud in northern VA. I went back to my calendar and there was none. ping is around 1.2 to the flex server


Same here I see bunch of lines in foundblocks.txt but empty in getlast.txt. I'm not even sure if the script is running correctly. I guess I have to keep run it till it grab something.


----------



## Squonk

dkcs said:


> Yeah, being in the UK is going to make a big difference... I had one driver in the UK that was having the toughest time trying to get a list of the available warehouse ID 's to enter into the script. I would assume that there are probably a few changes you will need to make for the script to work in the UK market.


I started out as an electronics engineer when I left school and spent a lot of time working with computers. If I can capture what my phone is doing when I manually tap and what comes back when an offer appears I'm hoping I can work out warehouse IDs. There are two warehouses in my area and I'm only interested in one which is why I'd like to get something automatic set up - I don't want to grab every block, I'm just getting fed up of sitting up late at night just to get a block the next day.


----------



## Jakses

dkcs said:


> Go into the cloud console, click on your server name then click on default under network interfaces.
> 
> From there select firewall rules then add firewall rule.
> 
> Check this image for the needed settings.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/uQEna


you're the man ! solved my problem.


----------



## Squonk

OK...now I'm confused. I don't have an option in "wifi -> advanced" to then select "manual" to set a proxy server. My Android phone has version 6.0.1 on it. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Jakses

Just got this email today at 5:35 pm. I put a 0.4 sleep time in checkblocks.bat and only run one grabber. I'm not sure what options left for us drivers if they go after the script grabber.


----------



## flexin

Jakses said:


> Just got this email today at 5:35 pm. I put a 0.4 sleep time in checkblocks.bat and only run one grabber. I'm not sure what options left for us drivers if they go after the script grabber.


Got it too. 5th one I've got. It's set at 0.5 delay so don't think that matters


----------



## cainslain

how to know which is my warehouse ID. I saw the list, but it doesn't have my warehouse in there. I think it's a new one then. It's Sacramento, DSM1


----------



## jade88

Jakses said:


> Just got this email today at 5:35 pm. I put a 0.4 sleep time in checkblocks.bat and only run one grabber. I'm not sure what options left for us drivers if they go after the script grabber.


I've been saying that they've been going after the script grabbers but nobody listens to me on here. Smh.


----------



## dkcs

Jakses said:


> Just got this email today at 5:35 pm. I put a 0.4 sleep time in checkblocks.bat and only run one grabber. I'm not sure what options left for us drivers if they go after the script grabber.


In the past, the emails were sent with a week or two delay between the time you were detected and when the actual email was received. They may have caught up and send them right away now. If you are worried about having your account limited or loosing the account then I would only manually tap 8 hours a day with ones finger (or other suitable object).

I just find it odd that some drivers get hit with warnings while others get nothing. I've been running the script every day in LA catching and releasing blocks on two different accounts and see all offers still and have received no warnings for over a month now on one account and no warning ever on the other and I do nothing special to protect the accounts and one account is not even authorized for Prime Now.

Using a script or other automated means of catching blocks is a choice you have to make. If you can catch enough of them manually then I would continue to do so and avoid all automated methods. If you can't catch anything due to everyone else using automated methods then you really have no choice as you aren't going to be working anyways...


----------



## SlyBolt

dkcs said:


> In the past, the emails were sent with a week or two delay between the time you were detected and when the actual email was received. They may have caught up and send them right away now. If you are worried about having your account limited or loosing the account then I would only manually tap 8 hours a day with ones finger (or other suitable object).
> 
> I just find it odd that some drivers get hit with warnings while others get nothing. I've been running the script every day in LA catching and releasing blocks on two different accounts and see all offers still and have received no warnings for over a month now on one account and no warning ever on the other and I do nothing special to protect the accounts and one account is not even authorized for Prime Now.
> 
> Using a script or other automated means of catching blocks is a choice you have to make. If you can catch enough of them manually then I would continue to do so and avoid all automated methods. If you can't catch anything due to everyone else using automated methods then you really have no choice as you aren't going to be working anyways...


Are you running your script 24/7 or only around the times that blocks drop?


----------



## dkcs

I run it for a few hours per day... Usually around 3:30 onward until I grab what I want for the next day or for testing script changes. I also run it against various warehouses to build up lists of block drop histories so if I need to only run during certain time frames I have the data to look back upon to see prior drop times.

Based on how fast the blocks continue to disappear (at least in my market) it looks like Amazon's "restrictions" on script users have done little to nothing to stop drivers from using such tools. Amazon should have just deactivated drivers from the get go instead of sending 5+ warnings out while doing nothing as it appears everyone is just ignoring warnings since no action was ever taken in the past.

Amazon has done nothing to stop the professional sellers with dozens of accounts under stolen identities that continue to run. Even if Amazon shuts one of their accounts down they simply make a brand new one and continue on in the markets that are hiring drivers...


----------



## SlyBolt

dkcs said:


> I run it for a few hours per day... Usually around 3:30 onward until I grab what I want for the next day or for testing script changes. I also run it against various warehouses to build up lists of block drop histories so if I need to only run during certain time frames I have the data to look back upon to see prior drop times.
> 
> Based on how fast the blocks continue to disappear (at least in my market) it looks like Amazon's "restrictions" on script users have done little to nothing to stop drivers from using such tools. Amazon should have just deactivated drivers from the get go instead of sending 5+ warnings out while doing nothing as it appears everyone is just ignoring warnings since no action was ever taken in the past.
> 
> Amazon has done nothing to stop the professional sellers with dozens of accounts under stolen identities that continue to run. Even if Amazon shuts one of their accounts down they simply make a brand new one and continue on in the markets that are hiring drivers...


In UCA5 I can see the script working. Blocks drop I click and I get denied. I'm about a week away from asking you for some kind of payment plan. Haha.


----------



## dkcs

When you are denied are you seeing a message that the block has been taken? UCA5 is a very tough warehouse. It is the top warehouse for Zero Flex in the entire country based on the stats they make public. You would be much more successful if you are going to use an automated tool and switch over to UCA2 or UCA3 or even UCA4 if the distance isn't to far.


----------



## jade88

dkcs said:


> When you are denied are you seeing a message that the block has been taken? UCA5 is a very tough warehouse. It is the top warehouse for Zero Flex in the entire country based on the stats they make public. You would be much more successful if you are going to use an automated tool and switch over to UCA2 or UCA3 or even UCA4 if the distance isn't to far.


After all those comments about how I'm in an easy market now you admit again how hard it actually is at my warehouse. Always changing your words. 










Granted I go after restaurant blocks but if I can get blocks without the script then so can you. And yes I'm competing with all the zero Flex and proxy users! You just have to know how. Shoot I'm even considering taking my first client to get blocks for.


----------



## SlyBolt

dkcs said:


> When you are denied are you seeing a message that the block has been taken? UCA5 is a very tough warehouse. It is the top warehouse for Zero Flex in the entire country based on the stats they make public. You would be much more successful if you are going to use an automated tool and switch over to UCA2 or UCA3 or even UCA4 if the distance isn't to far.





jade88 said:


> After all those comments about how I'm in an easy market now you admit again how hard it actually is at my warehouse. Always changing your words.
> 
> View attachment 176209
> 
> 
> Granted I go after restaurant blocks but if I can get blocks without the script then so can you. And yes I'm competing with all the zero Flex and proxy users! You just have to know how. Shoot I'm even considering taking my first client to get blocks for.


I used to be able to get restaurant blocks up until last week. This week nothing.


----------



## jade88

SlyBolt said:


> I used to be able to get restaurant blocks up until last week. This week nothing.


Yeah it's been getting harder and harder every week. I still manage though. But I am also in the middle of a very lengthy interview process as it seems like this gig is going in the toilet. All these drivers are going to get soft deactivated right in time for the holiday rush when blocks are going to be sitting. And many have already been blocked and they won't be able to participate. More for everyone else I guess.


----------



## SlyBolt

Fing


jade88 said:


> Yeah it's been getting harder and harder every week. I still manage though. But I am also in the middle of a very lengthy interview process as it seems like this gig is going in the toilet. All these drivers are going to get soft deactivated right in time for the holiday rush when blocks are going to be sitting. And many have already been blocked and they won't be able to participate. More for everyone else I guess.


I'm hoping people get deactivated sooner rather than later so I can pick up blocks the weekend of Thanksgiving.


----------



## jade88

SlyBolt said:


> Fing
> 
> I'm hoping people get deactivated sooner rather than later so I can pick up blocks the weekend of Thanksgiving.


Weekends should still be easier. And Thanksgiving day will probably be easier as well. I didn't work it last year but I know people who had an easy time getting blocks that day.


----------



## Tacoda

dkcs said:


> If a block is accepted it will appear in your calendar. If it is rejected you can see the reason in your getlast.txt file. Found blocks will appear in the foundblocks.txt file.


I only see {"Message":null}{"Message":null}{"Message":null} in my getlast.txt . Is this mean my grabber is not working?


----------



## dkcs

Tacoda said:


> I only see {"Message":null}{"Message":null}{"Message":null} in my getlast.txt . Is this mean my grabber is not working?


It means your request was denied or (null routed) by Amazon. This would be because you are blocked or not running the coral header in your script.


----------



## unkemone

So he or she has scammed a bunch of people but continues creeping on the forum? Are there any moderators or admins that can ban his/her account? People are probably not reading all this and may still be emailing him/her for setups. I only say him/her because i sent out messages to his/her Facebook and family/friends and not one person replied. Makes me think the account is a fraud to begin with.



CarolinaBlue said:


> Yup I know - and knew it when she requested that's why I didn't go with her higher priced offer. Fortunately I'm not out hundreds like it sounds that she got from others. I can just chalk it up as a loss and lesson learned and go back to tapping.


----------



## imfatandold

unkemone said:


> View attachment 176260
> View attachment 176260
> So he or she has scammed a bunch of people but continues creeping on the forum? Are there any moderators or admins that can ban his/her account? People are probably not reading all this and may still be emailing him/her for setups. I only say him/her because i sent out messages to his/her Facebook and family/friends and not one person replied. Makes me think the account is a fraud to begin with.


anyone that got scammed by her deserves what they got 1. if you are willing to cheat people out of money you shouldnt be complaining about getting scammed and 2. it was obvious she was a scammer but i guess some people are so desperate for that flex money they couldnt see it.


----------



## unkemone

imfatandold said:


> anyone that got scammed by her deserves what they got 1. if you are willing to cheat people out of money you shouldnt be complaining about getting scammed and 2. it was obvious she was a scammer but i guess some people are so desperate for that flex money they couldnt see it.


Thanks, i haven't complained about money i lost because i knew the risks i took. I'm simply stating if a person on here scams anyone i would think they should be banned so that they don't continue to do it. Now this thread is on how to make a block grabber or get one setup, you can go ahead and create a new thread to cry about all the cheaters.


----------



## grams777

unkemone said:


> View attachment 176260
> View attachment 176260
> So he or she has scammed a bunch of people but continues creeping on the forum? Are there any moderators or admins that can ban his/her account? People are probably not reading all this and may still be emailing him/her for setups. I only say him/her because i sent out messages to his/her Facebook and family/friends and not one person replied. Makes me think the account is a fraud to begin with.


Banned Tippyshot


----------



## dkcs

I highly encourage anyone who had paid Tippy money and not received what was promised in exchange to still contact PayPal even if it was sent as a gift. The more complaints they have the more likely they are to limit the account or pass it along to the proper authorities. The funds from that account were deposited into a valid bank account somewhere connected to her.

Those that are still paying her monthly be advised that you are sitting on a rented server and once she stops paying that server bill your account will be shut off as well. Do not prepay for service...


----------



## unkemone

dkcs said:


> I highly encourage anyone who had paid Tippy money and not received what was promised in exchange to still contact PayPal even if it was sent as a gift. The more complaints they have the more likely they are to limit the account or pass it along to the proper authorities. The funds from that account were deposited into a valid bank account somewhere connected to her.
> 
> Those that are still paying her monthly be advised that you are sitting on a rented server and once she stops paying that server bill your account will be shut off as well. Do not prepay for service...


I wasn't even going to bother but you're right, that account belongs to someone. I honestly don't even doubt that it's a completely different person. I'll be contacting PayPal.


grams777 said:


> Banned Tippyshot


Thank you.


----------



## Placebo17

Wouldn't surprise me if this Trippyshot character is some dude posing as a female. Most likely joined this forum to scam people. What a scum...


----------



## unkemone

Placebo17 said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if this Trippyshot character is some dude posing as a female. Most likely joined this forum to scam people. What a scum...


After all the research I've done on the information he/she provided i agree. I believe the person joined the forum under this alias knowing that at some point things would go south with getting amazon blocks and when that did happen, they would have the trust of so many people to cash out on it. I don't understand why do it now after setting one server up for me, why not the second? Perhaps this mysterious person was already going to jail and wanted to rack up on some last minute commissary


----------



## Tacoda

Squonk said:


> OK...now I'm confused. I don't have an option in "wifi -> advanced" to then select "manual" to set a proxy server. My Android phone has version 6.0.1 on it. Am I missing something here?


Try press and hold on your wifi connection.



dkcs said:


> It means your request was denied or (null routed) by Amazon. This would be because you are blocked or not running the coral header in your script.


Thank you it works!  It was the coral header.


----------



## Flexist

unkemone said:


> Thanks, i haven't complained about money i lost because i knew the risks i took. I'm simply stating if a person on here scams anyone i would think they should be banned so that they don't continue to do it. Now this thread is on how to make a block grabber or get one setup, you can go ahead and create a new thread to cry about all the cheaters.


Do not bother replying to that guy.

He is just the resident village idiot.


----------



## dkcs

Quick tip for those running the script. Make sure your user-agent is updated otherwise you will not receive any offers. The latest version of the app (v3.0.9216.0 - Android and the iPhone app v2.15) are checking your user-agent and not showing block offers if their is a mismatch from what the Flex app itself is reporting.

Also, if you are not running with the coral server call in your script you will get your request null routed by Amazon (trash canned). This can be seen by having Null show up in your getlast.txt file when making a block request.


----------



## Jakses

dkcs said:


> Quick tip for those running the script. Make sure your user-agent is updated otherwise you will not receive any offers. The latest version of the app (v3.0.9216.0 - Android and the iPhone app v2.15) are checking your user-agent and not showing block offers if their is a mismatch from what the Flex app itself is reporting.
> 
> Also, if you are not running with the coral server call in your script you will get your request null routed by Amazon (trash canned). This can be seen by having Null show up in your getlast.txt file when making a block request.


how do you do/make sure the coral header is in the script?


----------



## dantiv

dkcs said:


> I run it for a few hours per day... Usually around 3:30 onward until I grab what I want for the next day or for testing script changes. I also run it against various warehouses to build up lists of block drop histories so if I need to only run during certain time frames I have the data to look back upon to see prior drop times.
> 
> Based on how fast the blocks continue to disappear (at least in my market) it looks like Amazon's "restrictions" on script users have done little to nothing to stop drivers from using such tools. Amazon should have just deactivated drivers from the get go instead of sending 5+ warnings out while doing nothing as it appears everyone is just ignoring warnings since no action was ever taken in the past.
> 
> Amazon has done nothing to stop the professional sellers with dozens of accounts under stolen identities that continue to run. Even if Amazon shuts one of their accounts down they simply make a brand new one and continue on in the markets that are hiring drivers...


How are these guys making so many new accounts? I don't get it. Do they have an unlimited amount of social security #s, etc???


----------



## jade88

So tippy or whatever, she had everyone on her own server? I bet a bunch of accounts got blocked and many complained and she stopped responding after that.

unkemone i bet you she didn't set up your second server because she knew accounts were getting soft deactivated because of the script.


----------



## FARIS

Yes , I personally know someone in my FC that came back in another account after deactivated 3 times , not only that but he has 2 accounts one for PN and one for Logistics.


----------



## Flexist

Does anyone remember in which app version the Coral header was introduced?


----------



## Tacoda

dkcs said:


> Quick tip for those running the script. Make sure your user-agent is updated otherwise you will not receive any offers. The latest version of the app (v3.0.9216.0 - Android and the iPhone app v2.15) are checking your user-agent and not showing block offers if their is a mismatch from what the Flex app itself is reporting.
> 
> Also, if you are not running with the coral server call in your script you will get your request null routed by Amazon (trash canned). This can be seen by having Null show up in your getlast.txt file when making a block request.


Do I just copy and paste user-agent that I found in proxy.out or do I need to make some changes to make it work in script? Format looks different in getlast.bat. I'm using Galaxy S8


----------



## That Would Be Great

I just updated my User-Agent from proxy.out to copy the device that I use to give my VPS the tokens and whatnot.. and somehow I was able to get a 1.5hr block.. I have never received a x.5 block since using this script. I guess having the correct User-Agent will allow you to grab those x.5hr blocks.

I'm still running 3.0.9078.0 and will eventually updated to the latest version.


----------



## DRIVERFX

Amazon is on a mission to make driver’s lives impossible. They think that experienced drivers are always going to be available and treating customers with smiles by giving us a 2 hour block per week. What a shame!!


----------



## dkcs

dantiv said:


> How are these guys making so many new accounts? I don't get it. Do they have an unlimited amount of social security #s, etc???


Mine are legit accounts. One under my name and one for the GF.

It isn't difficult to purchase entire identities online in the right places and make a new account. This is done by the professional block sellers who rent out accounts for drivers to work. You usually see this in the immigrant communities that are tight knit and can trust one another.



jade88 said:


> So tippy or whatever, she had everyone on her own server? I bet a bunch of accounts got blocked and many complained and she stopped responding after that.
> 
> unkemone i bet you she didn't set up your second server because she knew accounts were getting soft deactivated because of the script.


More likely she would just stop paying the server bill.

Her accounts were all set up on her own private server that she rented out in a data center.

This is why I set up all of my installs on your own server rented by you under your name. You control it and you can lock me out of it by simply changing your password any time you choose. The downside is you need to maintain it yourself if you lock me out but some users are very capable of doing that and if not I will work with them to get them trained to do it themselves.

I'm really sad to see that Tippyshot went this route as she is a very bright young lady. I can't understand why she didn't just deliver on what she charged people for since she was more than capable of doing the work. The only way I can explain it is she probably had many users who were on her $50/month plan drop the service when the soft blocking started as happened to your friend and she was desperate to keep money flowing in.

Personally, I've seen an uptick in the number of requests I've been getting and can't handle all of the requests I receive every day and am starting to turn drivers away because I don't want to get into another 2 week+ plus backlog like I had in the past. That, and it's getting pretty damn boring setting up the same script every day. It's no longer fun...



Tacoda said:


> Do I just copy and paste user-agent that I found in proxy.out or do I need to make some changes to make it work in script? Format looks different in getlast.bat. I'm using Galaxy S8


Copy the user-agent as seen in your proxy.out.

It also needs to be updated every time you update the Flex app, your phone OS or the phone hardware.



Jakses said:


> how do you do/make sure the coral header is in the script?


I posted the exact details here a few pages back when it first showed up...

I tried a test where I removed the coral header call and on both of my accounts my requests for block grabs were nulled out without the coral header.

The Flex app itself calls the coral header every time you make a block request so it does some kind of authorization of your account when you try to grab a block.



DRIVERFX said:


> Amazon is on a mission to make driver's lives impossible. They think that experienced drivers are always going to be available and treating customers with smiles by giving us a 2 hour block per week. What a shame!!


Sooner or later Amazon will run into anti-trust issues. It's not good for there to be only one dominate player in a marketplace. Competition is good but domination by one single competitor over another is not. Amazon is spreading its fingers into every industry and will eventually have to be broken up.


----------



## UberPasco

dkcs said:


> It isn't difficult to purchase entire identities online in the right places and make a new account. This is done by the professional block sellers who rent out accounts for drivers to work. You usually see this in the immigrant communities that are tight knit and can trust one another.


Everyone has a cousin in Miami.


----------



## dkcs

UberPasco said:


> Everyone has a cousin in Miami.


LOL! You are so very correct!

Then there are the rumors about the cousins who work in the Orlando Flex data center that does the block drops for the east coast.


----------



## Tacoda

I just tested and confirm grabbing a block. But my getlast.txt still show repeated {"Message":null}{"Message":null}{"Message":null}

And this could be stupid question. Can I scan package with proxy on my phone?


----------



## dkcs

Tacoda said:


> I just tested and confirm grabbing a block. But my getlast.txt still show repeated {"Message":null}{"Message":null}{"Message":null}


Make sure it is set up correctly in your script.

If it still doesn't work then it is possible you are blocked by the authorization server..



Code:


curl -s -k -H 'Host: flex-capacity-na.amazon.com' -H 'Cookie: session-token="'`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/session-token.txt`'"' -H 'x-amz-access-token: '`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/amazon-token.txt` -H 'x-flex-instance-id: '`cat /home/scripts/amazon/source/flex-id.txt` -H 'Accept: */*' -H 'User-Agent: 84:Dalvik/2.1.0 (Linux; U; Android 7.0; SM-G935T Build/NRD90M) RabbitAndroid/3.0.9216.0' -H 'Accept-Language: en-us' --compressed -H 'Content-Type: application/json' --data-binary '{"__type": "AcceptOfferInput:http://internal.amazon.com/coral/com.amazon.omwbuseyservice.offers/","offerId":"'`echo -e $p | tr -d "\n"`'"}' 'https://52.94.235.75/AcceptOffer' >> getlast.txt


----------



## cainslain

I got this message. What did I do wrong?
Code: {"Message":"
before - request does not contain an OAuth authentication token;
requestId: 93e30af9-cb03-11e7-b832-f7f29573ba24"}


----------



## dkcs

cainslain said:


> I got this message. What did I do wrong?
> Code: {"Message":"
> before - request does not contain an OAuth authentication token;
> requestId: 93e30af9-cb03-11e7-b832-f7f29573ba24"}


It could be numerous things. You have no authorization token to request a block.


----------



## pumpchasers

dkcs said:


> Quick tip for those running the script. Make sure your user-agent is updated otherwise you will not receive any offers. The latest version of the app (v3.0.9216.0 - Android and the iPhone app v2.15) are checking your user-agent and not showing block offers if their is a mismatch from what the Flex app itself is reporting.
> 
> Also, if you are not running with the coral server call in your script you will get your request null routed by Amazon (trash canned). This can be seen by having Null show up in your getlast.txt file when making a block request.


Do I just update my user header in the getlast.bat file?


----------



## dkcs

yes


----------



## jade88

So newbies are getting offers two days ahead? Wow. Someone posted this in a group.

dkcs this is your warehouse right? Did you see these?


----------



## dkcs

Nope, I wasn't looking tonight as I have another driver in UCA5 that isn't seeing blocks at all so I have been watching their output all night while I work on other installs. I do have one driver in UCA5 who told me last week her son signed up and he was getting offers two days in advance as well in UCA5.

Amazon has without a doubt split drivers into different categories and are making targeted offers to these groups. I'm starting to wonder if they are also randomly limiting drivers for a few days and then letting them back on to look for work on some days or only letting drivers grab blocks that have been tossed back by other drivers.

I have 2 new accounts on UCA5 that haven't been able to get a single block offer all night. They were previously just using the iPhone switch and Frep and have past warnings for Frep but it looks like they are blocked from all offers right now.

I'm going to have them try to move to another warehouse and see if the blockage moves with the driver from location to location or if it is specific to just the warehouse you are assigned to.


----------



## BobScratchit

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum but very interested and appreciative of your Flex knowledge and contributions.

I'd like to setup Amazon EC2 and follow BlockGrabber's script. dkcs can you tell me which Amazon Plan you use when you create instances please? Can you also tell me how I can check that my instance will run from the Ashburn, Virginia data center?

Done loads of software dev previously so happy to help out where I can.

Thanks, Bob!


----------



## dkcs

Amazon made some changes that blocked many drivers tonight from seeing block drops.

There is a fix. If you are one of my drivers or know me contact me to get set up if you are not seeing any offers... 

I'm not 100% sure yet but the permanent fix may require a rewrite of the checkblocks.bat file and the proxy server code but is doable.


----------



## FlexRepresentative

Hello users,

I'm a Flex IT Representative, who came to clarify with a few words an important matter.

Every users registered here, posting they can set up a 'script' and saying headers system were changed, are just scammers and opportunists who do not even know anything about advance-based-language programming.

For example you should take care of that user *dkcs* because he is making money contacting people in this forum (we have a lot of complaints of this thread and him doing business) and also, causing those people loose their accounts or possibilities to catch a block indefinitely. We are not requesting calls to multiple servers, because unique server IP we have has an internal route who deliver same information to other linked 12 servers, located in New Jersey and Seattle, and this is not new, we always worked this way. For example our current header, which has been the same all these months is this:



Code:


HTȚP/1.1 200 OK
Server: Server
Date: Fri, 17 Nov 2017 13:38:27 GMT
Content-Type: application/json
Content-Length: 16
Connection: keep-alive
x-amzn-RequestId: 97b8d9ae-cb9c-11e7-881e-e73b03be2ae2
Vary: Accept-Encoding,User-Agent

{"offerList":[]}

REQ_HEADERS

GET /GetOffersForProvider?<AREA_ID>&serviceAreaIds=<AREA_ID>&apiVersion=V2

So, what I mean with all this? Do not pay a coin to these scammers as *dkcs*, who only will make your account does not receive any offers and we will be sure it happens. Flex interface has been modified to get blocks manually, when you start to use any automated software/scripting you begin to damage your reputation with us, and possibilities to get offers.

Amazon recommends do not trust your money to people who only will take care of themselves.

Have a good day.

And next, the example post made by this scammer who will bring you to the dark with his lies.


dkcs said:


> Amazon made some changes that blocked many drivers tonight from seeing block drops.
> 
> There is a fix. If you are one of my drivers or know me contact me to get set up if you are not seeing any offers...
> 
> I'm not 100% sure yet but the permanent fix may require a rewrite of the checkblocks.bat file and the proxy server code but is doable.


Thanks,

Stevenov G.
Amazon IT Lead Representative
(206) 266-1000
_Direct mobile: (206) 899-3222_


----------



## UberPasco

FlexRepresentative said:


> Hello users,
> 
> I'm a Flex representative technical development, and want with short words leave here clear some subjects.
> 
> All users here registered, showing they can set up a 'script' and saying the headers system were changed, are just liers, scammers and opportunists who do not even know anything about advance-based-language programming.
> 
> For example you all should take care from that user dkcs due he is making money with his poor life contacting people in this forum (we have alot of complaints of this thread and him doing business) and also, causing those people loose their accounts or possibilities to catch a block FOREVER. We are not requesting calls to multiple servers, because if this guy would be a bit smarter, would know that unique server IP we have has an internal route who deliver same information to other linked 12 servers, located in New Jersey and Seattle, and this is not new, we always worked this way. For example our current header, which has been the same all these months is this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> HTȚP/1.1 200 OK
> Server: Server
> Date: Fri, 17 Nov 2017 13:38:27 GMT
> Content-Type: application/json
> Content-Length: 16
> Connection: keep-alive
> x-amzn-RequestId: 97b8d9ae-cb9c-11e7-881e-e73b03be2ae2
> Vary: Accept-Encoding,User-Agent
> 
> {"offerList":[]}
> 
> REQ_HEADERS
> 
> GET /GetOffersForProvider?<AREA_ID>&serviceAreaIds=<AREA_ID>&apiVersion=V2
> 
> So, what I mean with all this? Do not pay anything to these scammers as dkcs, who only will make your account does not receive any offers and we will be sure, it happens. Flex interface has been modified to get blocks manually, when you start to use any automated software/scripting you begin to damage your reputation with us, and possibilities to get offers.
> 
> Amazon recommends do not trust your money to people who only will take care of themselves interests.
> 
> Have a good day, we are watching.
> 
> And next, the example post made by this scammer who will bring you to the dark with his lies.


LOLOLOLOL


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

FlexRepresentative said:


> Hello users,
> 
> I'm a Flex IT Representative, and want with short words leave here clear some subjects.
> 
> All users here registered, showing they can set up a 'script' and saying the headers system were changed, are just liers, scammers and opportunists who do not even know anything about advance-based-language programming.
> 
> For example you all should take care from that user dkcs due he is making money with his poor life contacting people in this forum (we have alot of complaints of this thread and him doing business) and also, causing those people loose their accounts or possibilities to catch a block FOREVER. We are not requesting calls to multiple servers, because if this guy would be a bit smarter, would know that unique server IP we have has an internal route who deliver same information to other linked 12 servers, located in New Jersey and Seattle, and this is not new, we always worked this way. For example our current header, which has been the same all these months is this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> HTȚP/1.1 200 OK
> Server: Server
> Date: Fri, 17 Nov 2017 13:38:27 GMT
> Content-Type: application/json
> Content-Length: 16
> Connection: keep-alive
> x-amzn-RequestId: 97b8d9ae-cb9c-11e7-881e-e73b03be2ae2
> Vary: Accept-Encoding,User-Agent
> 
> {"offerList":[]}
> 
> REQ_HEADERS
> 
> GET /GetOffersForProvider?<AREA_ID>&serviceAreaIds=<AREA_ID>&apiVersion=V2
> 
> So, what I mean with all this? Do not pay anything to these scammers as dkcs, who only will make your account does not receive any offers and we will be sure, it happens. Flex interface has been modified to get blocks manually, when you start to use any automated software/scripting you begin to damage your reputation with us, and possibilities to get offers.
> 
> Amazon recommends do not trust your money to people who only will take care of themselves interests.
> 
> Have a good day, we are watching.
> 
> And next, the example post made by this scammer who will bring you to the dark with his lies.


 Making another pot of coffe as this could get real interesting! 

You have a LOT to prove you're not full of shit and are legit. Right now......don't believe a word you say. Scripts still grab blocks plain and simple and they still work. I'm not running one anymore as I can grab the same shit blocks manually so haven't run it in a month or more.

Obviously some people are being "blocked" from seeing blocks. How or why....still remains to be determined. I might be one not sure.....I run an emulator with a macro/auto clicker. Still see plenty of blocks. 24hr drops stopped over 2 months ago so no association with that.

So.....let's hear some more details. If you're actually a rep for amazon putting out REAL information will be a benefit to both drivers and amazon. If not......be ready to get your ass chewed!

And a note about dkcs........he's not a scammer and he stands by his mission to give amazon as good a f...u...c..k...i...n..g as they dish out and rightfully so! You AHOLES created a game to get work and now you're paying the price!

Tippyshot was also not a scammer and while her service was not great it was legitimate. What has happened since who knows.


----------



## dkcs

FlexRepresentative said:


> Hello users,
> 
> I'm a Flex IT Representative, and want with short words leave here clear some subjects.
> 
> All users here registered, showing they can set up a 'script' and saying the headers system were changed, are just liers, scammers and opportunists who do not even know anything about advance-based-language programming.
> 
> For example you all should take care from that user dkcs due he is making money with his poor life contacting people in this forum (we have alot of complaints of this thread and him doing business) and also, causing those people loose their accounts or possibilities to catch a block FOREVER. We are not requesting calls to multiple servers, because if this guy would be a bit smarter, would know that unique server IP we have has an internal route who deliver same information to other linked 12 servers, located in New Jersey and Seattle, and this is not new, we always worked this way. For example our current header, which has been the same all these months is this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> HTȚP/1.1 200 OK
> Server: Server
> Date: Fri, 17 Nov 2017 13:38:27 GMT
> Content-Type: application/json
> Content-Length: 16
> Connection: keep-alive
> x-amzn-RequestId: 97b8d9ae-cb9c-11e7-881e-e73b03be2ae2
> Vary: Accept-Encoding,User-Agent
> 
> {"offerList":[]}
> 
> REQ_HEADERS
> 
> GET /GetOffersForProvider?<AREA_ID>&serviceAreaIds=<AREA_ID>&apiVersion=V2
> 
> So, what I mean with all this? Do not pay anything to these scammers as dkcs, who only will make your account does not receive any offers and we will be sure, it happens. Flex interface has been modified to get blocks manually, when you start to use any automated software/scripting you begin to damage your reputation with us, and possibilities to get offers.
> 
> Amazon recommends do not trust your money to people who only will take care of themselves interests.
> 
> Have a good day, we are watching.
> 
> And next, the example post made by this scammer who will bring you to the dark with his lies.


Geezz, if you are a representative of Amazon then it goes to show the quality of engineers they are using. No wonder the Flex app is full of so many holes...

And if Amazon wanted to contact me it would be through actual legal channels with a cease and desist and not some third word $1 a day programmer wannabe. In fact if you were a real employee you would be terminated from the organization for your post so nice try.

You are a Bhanchod!


----------



## UberPasco

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Making another pot of coffe as this could get real interesting!
> 
> You have a LOT to prove you're not full of shit and are legit. Right now......don't believe a word you say. Scripts still grab blocks plain and simple and they still work. I'm not running one anymore as I can grab the same shit blocks manually so haven't run it in a month or more.
> 
> Obviously some people are being "blocked" from seeing blocks. How or why....still remains to be determined. I might be one not sure.....I run an emulator with a macro/auto clicker. Still see plenty of blocks. 24hr drops stopped over 2 months ago so no association with that.
> 
> So.....let's hear some more details. If you're actually a rep for amazon putting out REAL information will be a benefit to both drivers and amazon. If not......be ready to get your ass chewed!


I'm on the fence CarmenFlexDriver . The broken english is a really authentic detail that lends credence to his identity!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

UberPasco said:


> I'm on the fence CarmenFlexDriver . The broken english is a really authentic detail that lends credence to his identity!


 I hear ya'! But seems plenty of people here have trouble with english and I work out of a location where english is a second language even with warehouse workers!


----------



## FlexRepresentative

We do not want to cause controversy or talk with people who are using this medium to profit their pockets and defraud drivers.

Only thing we really want to warn everybody, do not pay for the installation of a script which is badly programmed and obvious to be detected. We also add to this, these people as dkcs only looks for a channel to make money lying with supposedly in one night (and only for "CA" when Amazon Internal Server is the same for whole country) our system of distribution of internal information changed in our data center.

Avoid being scammed and stolen by this person and others.

Thanks,

_Stevenov G.
Amazon IT Lead Representative
(206) 266-1000
Direct mobile: (206) 899-3222_


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

FlexRepresentative said:


> We do not want to cause controversy or talk with people who are using this medium to profit their pockets and defraud drivers.
> 
> Only thing we really want to warn everybody, do not pay for the installation of a script which is badly programmed and obvious to be detected. We also add to this, these people as dkcs only looks for a channel to make money lying with supposedly in one night (and only for "CA" when Amazon Internal Server is the same for whole country) our system of distribution of internal information changed in our data center.
> 
> Avoid being scammed and stolen by this person and others.
> 
> Thanks


 You posted in the most controversial thread, you posted controversial comments about a person and you don't want controversy!!!???
TOO LATE!
You are not what you represent and case closed! 
Nothing to see here!


----------



## dkcs

FlexRepresentative said:


> We do not want to cause controversy or talk with people who are using this medium to profit their pockets and defraud drivers.
> 
> Only thing we really want to warn everybody, do not pay for the installation of a script which is badly programmed and obvious to be detected. We also add to this, these people as dkcs only looks for a channel to make money lying with supposedly in one night (and only for "CA" when Amazon Internal Server is the same for whole country) our system of distribution of internal information changed in our data center.
> 
> Avoid being scammed and stolen by this person and others.
> 
> Thanks


Please.... I'm one of the few people installing the script that does it for free half the time and doesn't charge people unless they catch blocks.

And if they let you out of the call center once in awhile you would know what actually is occurring with the flex program.

Are you the dude who presses the button that sends the email that says "Thank you for providing more details about this issue. We've taken this information into consideration and decided that our original determination has not changed. This instance will be reflected in your delivery history?"

At least you are entertaining to me... I'm going to sleep now, you will be in my dreams Bhanchod...


----------



## whatree

Does anybody know the Warehouse ID's for the UK?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

whatree said:


> Does anybody know the Warehouse ID's for the UK?


Unfortunately few UK drivers here. 
Here's a page that lists amazon warehouse locations and ID's:
http://www.mwpvl.com/html/amazon_com.html

It's not up to date as far as I know but possibly might find what you're looking for.
Have to scroll all the way to the bottom to find locations outside the US.

There is another site that lists warehouses and has been posted here so might might to try to search this forum for it.


----------



## Squonk

Something isn't working for me...

I'm trying to set this up on my own Linux server.

I have mitmproxy installed and I'm running...

mitmdump -w mitmdump-test

...as root user.

The proxy is obviously running because if I use Chrome browser on my phone to look at the ASDA supermarket site (for example) I see the following...

192.168.0.34 GET <url removed> << 200 OK 45.89kB

...plus all the extra stuff for the ASDA site and I'm able to use Chrome as normal and browse the whole site.

If I try the Flex app to look for offers however, all I get is "Server error 240" and nothing even gets written to the mitmdump-test file. It's almost as if the app isn't even trying to talk to my proxy server.

Any ideas?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Squonk said:


> Something isn't working for me...
> 
> I'm trying to set this up on my own Linux server.
> 
> I have mitmproxy installed and I'm running...
> 
> mitmdump -w mitmdump-test
> 
> ...as root user.
> 
> The proxy is obviously running because if I use Chrome browser on my phone to look at the ASDA supermarket site (for example) I see the following...
> 
> 192.168.0.34 GET <url removed> << 200 OK 45.89kB
> 
> ...plus all the extra stuff for the ASDA site and I'm able to use Chrome as normal and browse the whole site.
> 
> If I try the Flex app to look for offers however, all I get is "Server error 240" and nothing even gets written to the mitmdump-test file. It's almost as if the app isn't even trying to talk to my proxy server.
> 
> Any ideas?


Probably have to wait until dkcs wakes up from his nap.
In the meantime.....sounds like your phone is not syncing. Dissconnect and shut down all the script process's and proxy. Log out of app and relog in to see if you still get the 240 error. I believe it's a sync error? Also I don't think you should be seeing the site's IP when connected to proxy?
Verify you're syncing up and try to go through the proxy connection process again.


----------



## Jakses

dkcs said:


> Amazon made some changes that blocked many drivers tonight from seeing block drops.
> 
> There is a fix. If you are one of my drivers or know me contact me to get set up if you are not seeing any offers...
> 
> I'm not 100% sure yet but the permanent fix may require a rewrite of the checkblocks.bat file and the proxy server code but is doable.


Dude you're seriously one of the few legit people on this thread - tippyshit excluded-. every one on this forum owes you some form of gratuity. 


dkcs said:


> Geezz, if you are a representative of Amazon then it goes to show the quality of engineers they are using. No wonder the Flex app is full of so many holes...
> 
> And if Amazon wanted to contact me it would be through actual legal channels with a cease and desist and not some third word $1 a day programmer wannabe. In fact if you were a real employee you would be terminated from the organization for your post so nice try.
> 
> You are a Bhanchod!


this is getting interesting...........lemme grab some popcorn



dkcs said:


> Please.... I'm one of the few people installing the script that does it for free half the time and doesn't charge people unless they catch blocks.
> 
> And if they let you out of the call center once in awhile you would know what actually is occurring with the flex program.
> 
> Are you the dude who presses the button that sends the email that says "Thank you for providing more details about this issue. We've taken this information into consideration and decided that our original determination has not changed. This instance will be reflected in your delivery history?"
> 
> At least you are entertaining to me... I'm going to sleep now, you will be in my dreams Bhanchod...


dkcs roasting amazon's ass like it should be...............gonna bring some popcorn as this imposter FlexRep gets amazOWNED!



FlexRepresentative said:


> I'm a Flex IT Representative, and want with short words leave here clear some subjects.


ROFL funny how he's been a member for only one day and he's located at Ashburn, where the flex server resides to give himself some credibility .



FlexRepresentative said:


> We do not want to cause controversy or talk with people who are using this medium to profit their pockets and defraud drivers.


The script is still working. dkcs is legit and you're full of shyt.


----------



## enigmaquip

Squonk said:


> Something isn't working for me...
> 
> I'm trying to set this up on my own Linux server.
> 
> I have mitmproxy installed and I'm running...
> 
> mitmdump -w mitmdump-test
> 
> ...as root user.
> 
> The proxy is obviously running because if I use Chrome browser on my phone to look at the ASDA supermarket site (for example) I see the following...
> 
> 192.168.0.34 GET <url removed> << 200 OK 45.89kB
> 
> ...plus all the extra stuff for the ASDA site and I'm able to use Chrome as normal and browse the whole site.
> 
> If I try the Flex app to look for offers however, all I get is "Server error 240" and nothing even gets written to the mitmdump-test file. It's almost as if the app isn't even trying to talk to my proxy server.
> 
> Any ideas?


Make sure you've installed the certificate on your phone. With the proxy running you want to go to http://mitm.it on your phone to install the cert


----------



## Jose Correa

dkcs said:


> Amazon made some changes that blocked many drivers tonight from seeing block drops.
> 
> There is a fix. If you are one of my drivers or know me contact me to get set up if you are not seeing any offers...
> 
> I'm not 100% sure yet but the permanent fix may require a rewrite of the checkblocks.bat file and the proxy server code but is doable.


Hello, since yesterday I have not seen more blocks, I think I could pass this.

What can I do to change this in the checkblocks? If you could help me, I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Tacoda

Jose Correa said:


> Hello, since yesterday I have not seen more blocks, I think I could pass this.
> 
> What can I do to change this in the checkblocks? If you could help me, I would really appreciate it!


I believe you need to update your user-agent. You can find it in proxy.out


----------



## enigmaquip

FlexRepresentative said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> HTȚP/1.1 200 OK
> Server: Server
> Date: Fri, 17 Nov 2017 13:38:27 GMT
> Content-Type: application/json
> Content-Length: 16
> Connection: keep-alive
> x-amzn-RequestId: 97b8d9ae-cb9c-11e7-881e-e73b03be2ae2
> Vary: Accept-Encoding,User-Agent
> 
> {"offerList":[]}
> 
> REQ_HEADERS
> 
> GET /GetOffersForProvider?<AREA_ID>&serviceAreaIds=<AREA_ID>&apiVersion=V2


You know what's funny about this is that RequestId's are unique, so this 'employee' just identified themselves to amazon


----------



## krazo

FlexRepresentative said:


> I'm a Flex IT Representative


I think Tippyshot may have a new screen name.


----------



## FlexRepresentative

Our terms of service indicates that any automated form that violates conventional method to getting blocks will only affect your participation in our program, and possibility to view offers will be *limited*, as long as you could be terminated in the program indefinitely.

We have detected that many people in this forum indicates there was a new update on our servers and a new distribution of data which is false since in this way the integrated data distribution systems work as an internal server. For this reason there is no way that a user who for profit his pocket only wants to charge a money for 'recovering' the offers in your account.

Please understand that we have adjusted our data interface to get the offers manually, and we will take necessary measures against those who uses some other intrusive method, in specific scripting. All these codifications are being stopped and disabled in our systems and we will take letters in the matter regarding participants, who won't be able to see offers.

Thanks,

_Stevenov G.
Amazon IT Lead Representative
(206) 266-1000
Direct mobile: (206) 899-3222_


----------



## uniQ

Hi.

I have managed to get the script working on my at home (not VPS) and when reading the output.txt i seem to be getting responses every 4 -6seconds average.

Normal ping to the server is about 40ms. so im guessing it should be faster.

Could that be due to the CPU power/ram or just the internet?

nevermind. i ran more instances.

thanks


----------



## dkcs

uniQ said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have managed to get the script working on my at home (not VPS) and when reading the output.txt i seem to be getting responses every 4 -6seconds average.
> 
> Normal ping to the server is about 40ms. so im guessing it should be faster.
> 
> Could that be due to the CPU power/ram or just the internet?
> 
> nevermind. i ran more instances.
> 
> thanks


40ms is on the high side. Is this from an aws server? Are you able to set it up closer to the UK Flex server?


----------



## uniQ

dkcs said:


> 40ms is on the high side. Is this from an aws server? Are you able to set it up closer to the UK Flex server?


This is my home server. Using an old laptop. I have 200Mb down / 20Mb up and 40ms average to the amazon eu server.

Just wanted to give the script ago since I have been using autoclicker and it does the job just fine.


----------



## dkcs

uniQ said:


> This is my home server. Using an old laptop. I have 200Mb down / 20Mb up and 40ms average to the amazon eu server.
> 
> Just wanted to give the script ago since I have been using autoclicker and it does the job just fine.


Got it. Well if the server is pinging the aws in Virginia you can always pick up a google server with the free $300 new user credit and use that to run a vps in the east zone 4 out of Google. It will give you a 1.xx ms ping time to aws in Virginia. Keep this in mind as if the UK is on the same path as the US then eventually your auto clicker will not be able to compete as well as a proxy will.


----------



## Zizzy

getting frustrated again.
I just reinstalled the entire server thinking i finally have a fresh setup..
but...
i get tokenexception errors and it never refreshes...
when i do mitmproxy host i can see i'm getting the information. for some reason it's not passing to/modifying the files?


----------



## uniQ

dkcs said:


> Got it. Well if the server is pinging the aws in Virginia you can always pick up a google server with the free $300 new user credit and use that to run a vps in the east zone 4 out of Google. It will give you a 1.xx ms ping time to aws in Virginia. Keep this in mind as if the UK is on the same path as the US then eventually your auto clicker will not be able to compete as well as a proxy will.


I am pinging flex-capacity-eu as that is the server I found when sniffing packets when I click refresh.

I was getting a few 'rate exceeded' results. Any problems??


----------



## dkcs

uniQ said:


> I am pinging flex-capacity-eu as that is the server I found when sniffing packets when I click refresh.
> 
> I was getting a few 'rate exceeded' results. Any problems??


I would sleep your script very slightly in the checkblocks.bat routine to stay away from the rate exceed errors.


----------



## whatree

Does anyone have the full Warehouse IDs for the UK you know the sequence ones have not been able to find them


----------



## uniQ

whatree said:


> Does anyone have the full Warehouse IDs for the UK you know the sequence ones have not been able to find them


Open mitmproxy and then you can click refresh and find the ID that way


----------



## Zizzy

proxy is setup right
can even see traffic from phone
everything is connected correctly with certificate
no sync errors
but even after refreshing i get:
{"Message":"before - TokenException validating token with Aztec;
for some reason the token is not updating even with the right command?

{"Message":"before - TokenException validating token with Aztec; x-amz-access-token: ssl_established;4


----------



## dkcs

Zizzy said:


> proxy is setup right
> can even see traffic from phone
> everything is connected correctly with certificate
> no sync errors
> but even after refreshing i get:
> {"Message":"before - TokenException validating token with Aztec;
> for some reason the token is not updating even with the right command?
> 
> {"Message":"before - TokenException validating token with Aztec; x-amz-access-token: ssl_established;4


Recheck your incrontab -e setting.


----------



## CVGDriver

I am getting token errors too now. Been running fine for a month without issues and now this. Started yesterday. Error code 240 when attempting to refresh and set the token with the phone through the proxy.


----------



## jade88

CVGDriver said:


> I am getting token errors too now. Been running fine for a month without issues and now this. Started yesterday. Error code 240 when attempting to refresh and set the token with the phone through the proxy.


Hmm sounds to me like you're blocked due to script use.

Hey everyone use the script! It's the perfect time of the year to get blocked! Busiest time of the year when rate increases happen, and blocks sit is the best time of the year to miss out on! LOL.


----------



## dantiv

jade88 said:


> Hmm sounds to me like you're blocked due to script use.
> 
> Hey everyone use the script! It's the perfect time of the year to get blocked! Busiest time of the year when rate increases happen, and blocks sit is the best time of the year to miss out on! LOL.


Well I've been blocked all month and I never ran this script or any other cheat method.


----------



## chuck finley

Tacoda said:


> I believe you need to update your user-agent. You can find it in proxy.out


did amazon change the user-agent again?



dkcs said:


> Correct. Keep lowering the delay until you find a value that lets you ride right near the rate limiter. The limiter itself is static but the amount of checks per second will vary during the day depending on the load on the Flex server. During periods of little requests the Flex server will respond faster and push you over into the rate limit exceeded range while during busy periods the same amount of delay may work fine.


it looks like the delay timer has nothing to do with the Warning Email? yes, you will get soft block if you hit the rate limiter.

Many people use sleep 0.5 but they still get the Warning Email. The question is how Amazon "determined that you are accepting blocks using script"?


----------



## dkcs

CVGDriver said:


> I am getting token errors too now. Been running fine for a month without issues and now this. Started yesterday. Error code 240 when attempting to refresh and set the token with the phone through the proxy.


Error code 240 can be caused by your certificate being invalid. Reinstall the mitm.it cert via Chrome into your phone.



chuck finley said:


> did amazon change the user-agent again?
> 
> it looks like the delay timer has nothing to do with the Warning Email? yes, you will get soft block if you hit the rate limiter.
> 
> Many people use sleep 0.5 but they still get the Warning Email. The question is how Amazon "determined that you are accepting blocks using script"?


Possibly because the script is not calling msh.amazon.com.



chuck finley said:


> did amazon change the user-agent again?
> 
> it looks like the delay timer has nothing to do with the Warning Email? yes, you will get soft block if you hit the rate limiter.
> 
> Many people use sleep 0.5 but they still get the Warning Email. The question is how Amazon "determined that you are accepting blocks using script"?


Soft block for exceeding the rate limit is temporary for a few hours to a day.


----------



## CVGDriver

> Error code 240 can be caused by your certificate being invalid. Reinstall the mitm.it cert via Chrome into your phone.


Thanks. That was the issue


----------



## dkcs

CVGDriver said:


> Thanks. That was the issue


No problem. Anyone ever having token issues always try reinstalling the certificate (mitm.it) while connected to your proxy server as it sometimes is dropped by your cell phone. Also, if you switch server or proxy ip addresses it will need to be reinstalled.


----------



## Zizzy

the problem is proxy.out...but i don't know why??
"GetOffersForProvider" is not anywhere in the last line like it should be...
my incrontab -e is setup right...for some reason proxy.out isn't showing correct information???


----------



## Zizzy

i have narrowed the issue even further...
mitmproxy out file is giving to much unnecessary information..so tail -1 gives wrong information...


----------



## Zizzy

everyone is using mitmproxy 2.0.2 right? It looks like a lot of it is certificate information. How do I stop mitmproxy from showing SHA Certificate info in proxy.out?


----------



## Dragonitto

Hello kind people.

How do you think Amazon is detecting if someone is using a bot/emulator? I understand that having FRep or RepetiTouch APKs would trigger the Amazon detection system. But I want to use Nox emulator for the obvious reasons, and I really don't want to be soft banned.

Is it only the refresh rate that they look for? Or is just logging in the emulator itself (without even fishing for blocks) going to trigger the warning from Amazon?

I'm considering using Nox at low refreshing speeds if it's only that what they look for/detect as a "cheat".

What do you guys know/think?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## dkcs

Dragonitto said:


> Hello kind people.
> 
> How do you think Amazon is detecting if someone is using a bot/emulator? I understand that having FRep or RepetiTouch APKs would trigger the Amazon detection system. But I want to use Nox emulator for the obvious reasons, and I really don't want to be soft banned.
> 
> Is it only the refresh rate that they look for? Or is just logging in the emulator itself (without even fishing for blocks) going to trigger the warning from Amazon?
> 
> I'm considering using Nox at low refreshing speeds if it's only that what they look for/detect as a "cheat".
> 
> What do you guys know/think?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Very simply there is not a method available that Amazon can't detect.

No matter which method you use Amazon can most certainly detect it 100%, no questions asked.

The only question is what are the consequences for using an automated methods...

Of all of the methods out there, Frep/Repitouch/Nox are the easiest methods for Amazon to detect as there is code in the Flex app itself to determine if these apps are even installed on your phone.

If you are able to manually get blocks and are content with the number of hours you are working for Flex then do not automate. However, if you are not getting hours you might as well take the risk and automate since either way you are not going to be working. At least through automation you will have a chance to get some hours in, and for some of us we've been running automation tools for months without being blocked.

The only automated method Amazon has approved is a mechanical tapper but those will be creamed by the proxy script as will the emulators and Frep/Repitouch.


----------



## Dragonitto

dkcs said:


> Of all of the methods out there, Frep/Repitouch/Nox are the easiest methods for Amazon to detect as there is code in the Flex app itself to determine if these apps are even installed on your phone.


When using Nox, you're supposedly using a phone without any apps installed on it other than the Amazon Flex app. Not sure if Nox can be downloaded on Android phones, but in my case, I use Nox as a standalone phone, and not an app downloaded on Android.

From what you know, will that still be detectable by the "code in the Flex app"?

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## dkcs

Dragonitto said:


> When using Nox, you're supposedly using a phone without any apps installed on it other than the Amazon Flex app. Not sure if Nox can be downloaded on Android phones, but in my case, I use Nox as a standalone phone, and not an app downloaded on Android.
> 
> From what you know, will that still be detectable by the "code in the Flex app"?
> 
> Thanks for your reply.


The Flex app itself can detect the environment it is running under and report that back to Amazon. If there was a method that worked and was undetectable then everyone would be using that method. Using Nox will get you flagged as will every other method including services such as Zero Flex which run a custom emulator on their back end.

This doesn't mean your account will be deactivated but you may or may not be limited. Some drivers who have been warned have had their accounts limited and others continue to receive blocks without issue despite repeated warnings from Amazon.

If you are going to take the risk you might as well be using the method that has proven to be the most reliable at delivering blocks and that is the proxy method set up on a fast server. Even using Nox you are going to be fighting with proxy servers that are much faster than your emulator environment. If you are going to risk your account why go with a method that can be easily beaten?


----------



## Dragonitto

dkcs said:


> The Flex app itself can detect the environment it is running under and report that back to Amazon. If there was a method that worked and was undetectable then everyone would be using that method. Using Nox will get you flagged as will every other method including services such as Zero Flex which run a custom emulator on their back end.
> 
> If you are going to take the risk you might as well be using the method that has proven to be the most reliable at delivering blocks and that is the proxy method set up on a fast server. Even using Nox you are going to be fighting with proxy servers that are much faster than your emulator environment. If you are going to risk your account why go with a method that can be easily beaten?


Well, it's just that I have no idea at all on how to do the proxy server method. I have no coding knowledge at all and I don't even know where to start.

I tried understanding the steps in this thread, but I felt like a blind person in a fireworks festival. So the easiest and fastest way to go with for me at the moment is Nox .


----------



## dkcs

Understood. Put in some time learning about Linux. You will increase you computer skill level and make it much easier for yourself in the long run. If you can configure Nox and set up the environment you can do the script as well. Questions are freely answered here to help you along the way if you are willing to put in the effort.

Your Nox is going going to struggle with the drivers up in Portland running the script which there are many of...


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Dragonitto said:


> Well, it's just that I have no idea at all on how to do the proxy server method. I have no coding knowledge at all and I don't even know where to start.
> 
> I tried understanding the steps in this thread, but I felt like a blind person in a fireworks festival. So the easiest and fastest way to go with for me at the moment is Nox .


 I run nox player and while I can't be sure i'm not "soft blocked" from seeing the desirable blocks, it catches blocks. Caught and forfeited 5 blocks today before I caught what I wanted. Yesterday saw NO blocks but I think most didn't. 
It takes some time and effort to get running well and efficiently enough to catch blocks but it frees you up from the mind number refreshing that is needed now that blocks drops are so unpredictable.

If you have predictable block drops and multiple blocks available at reasonable predictable times I wouldn't bother. If it's not the case then do what you have to do.

I think the difference between nox and frep, repitouch and other emulators is the built in macro. It's not a "downloaded" or installed app, it's part of the emulator "system" and might possibly not be detectable? I say might......so not sure.


----------



## Zizzy

Shoot i can think of a way to detect nox. Check the user agent info.
I don't know how you would detect mitmproxy though because it's virtually undetectable if you mimic your phone correctly.


----------



## dkcs

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I run nox player and while I can't be sure i'm not "soft blocked" from seeing the desirable blocks, it catches blocks. Caught and forfeited 5 blocks today before I caught what I wanted. Yesterday saw NO blocks but I think most didn't.
> It takes some time and effort to get running well and efficiently enough to catch blocks but it frees you up from the mind number refreshing that is needed now that blocks drops are so unpredictable.
> 
> If you have predictable block drops and multiple blocks available at reasonable predictable times I wouldn't bother. If it's not the case then do what you have to do.
> 
> I think the difference between nox and frep, repitouch and other emulators is the built in macro. It's not a "downloaded" or installed app, it's part of the emulator "system" and might possibly not be detectable? I say might......so not sure.


That's pretty damn good Carmen for your area! It must has gotten a little better there for catching blocks? I had a driver in that area contact me with 12 accounts wanting to be set up. Just amazing, lots of "cousins"!

No matter what Amazon does to curtail "cheating" there are going to be drivers finding a way around it. It appears to be a loosing battle for Amazon...


----------



## Zizzy

Every phone has signatures that identify them. All Amazon has to do is run a check on signatures and nox would be easily detectable. Shoot they could do that check completely server side and you would have no idea if they already know or not.


----------



## dkcs

Amazon already transmits your phone device ID when they dump driver metrics every few minutes to their metrics server.

Fire up mitmproxy sometime in console mode and you can watch all of the info Amazon collects on you as it is sent to the metrics server.

mitmproxy -p (port number of your proxy server)


----------



## Zizzy

Frep is even harder to detect because of Android security. They could do hidding root and FREP checks with native code though. But I don't think Amazon cares enough to go that far.
The easiest tracking they have for non controlled proxy of ANY Marco type is to just count how many forfeits you guys are doing a day. That is an extremely easy red flag...


----------



## dkcs

Zizzy said:


> Frep is even harder to detect because of Android security. They could do hidding root and FREP checks with native code though. But I don't think Amazon cares enough to go that far.
> The easiest tracking they have for non controlled proxy of ANY Marco type is to just count how many forfeits you guys are doing a day. That is an extremely easy red flag...


I've been forfeiting blocks daily for months without any limitation... YMMV

We can try to guess all day long as to the method Amazon is using to detect automation, the bottom line is they can detect it...


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

dkcs said:


> That's pretty damn good Carmen for your area! It must has gotten a little better there for catching blocks? I had a driver in that area contact me with 12 accounts wanting to be set up. Just amazing, lots of "cousins"!
> 
> No matter what Amazon does to curtail "cheating" there are going to be drivers finding a way around it. It appears to be a loosing battle for Amazon...


 Something changed for sure. If only a few blocks are released they disappear quickly as always but if they are dropping quickly and enough, I can pick up blocks. I actually catch blocks for DMI3 almost every day if they are dropped. Seems for some reason that warehouse has a hard time filling slots?



Zizzy said:


> Every phone has signatures that identify them. All Amazon has to do is run a check on signatures and nox would be easily detectable. Shoot they could do that check completely server side and you would have no idea if they already know or not.


 Like I said, I'm not sure. Nox has an option in it's settings to actually identify it or run it as a specific device. As far as what it sends to amazon, I think it's simply an identifier number and not as an "emulator" or "nox player" so what would identify it as such? 
I would gladly check it to see but have no clue how to do that?


----------



## Zizzy

The reason proxies are so powerful is because it is man in the middle. Since you can see every little detail coming into your phone you can mimic it perfectly.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Zizzy said:


> Frep is even harder to detect because of Android security. They could do hidding root and FREP checks with native code though. But I don't think Amazon cares enough to go that far.
> The easiest tracking they have for non controlled proxy of ANY Marco type is to just count how many forfeits you guys are doing a day. That is an extremely easy red flag...


Forfeiting blocks is not a problem. As a matter of fact for me it seems the more I forfeit the more offers I get. Might just be imagined! 
Doesn't matter......competitive markets require you to simply catch the block to actually see what the **** it is, so it's done manually as well as via my emulator.

Edit: I remember I sent feedback one time from my app installed on my emualtor. I looked it up and found what it says for the device:
Device: OPPO_R831T


----------



## Zizzy

dkcs said:


> I've been forfeiting blocks daily for months without any limitation... YMMV
> 
> We can try to guess all day long as to the method Amazon is using to detect automation, the bottom line is they can detect it...


Well I did say red flag. 

It's the holidays guys. Things should skyrocket the next 1-2months I think Amazon wants everyone no matter how to get the job done.


----------



## dkcs

Yes, January is when I expect the culling to start...

Since I haven't set up a mass email list for the drivers I've installed.

If I've set you up and you are using my delay routine in your proxy script I've written a small little script that makes setting the delay time much easier to use. No more having to fuss with the nano editor to adjust the variable delay time. Simply email me and I will update your install with the new update to easily set your delay time.


----------



## jade88

dkcs said:


> Yes, January is when I expect the culling to start...
> 
> Since I haven't set up a mass email list for the drivers I've installed.
> 
> If I've set you up and you are using my delay routine in your proxy script I've written a small little script that makes setting the delay time much easier to use. No more having to fuss with the nano editor to adjust the variable delay time. Simply email me and I will update your install with the new update to easily set your delay time.


I'm furious. Stopped seeing my regular drop times. Don't know if they changed it or blocked me from seeing it because I'm a vet, as I don't see next day offers anymore but new drivers do. Actually I see fresh blocks being dropped all day for next day but not restaurants. Not used to fishing same day and don't like it one bit.

Is your new account still seeing 24 hour drops for restaurants? Are you seeing drops at all the day before or the night before?


----------



## dkcs

Nope, no more 24 hour drops for either of my accounts either. I'm still seeing next day drops but they are spaced far apart which could be from new drivers forfeiting the blocks.

Yesterday I snagged a 6:30-10:00pm for today and tried for a good 10 hours yesterday to get something butted up close to that block to string back to back and was only offered shifts with a 2-4 hour gap before that shift started so I just dropped everything for today since I didn't want to be out till midnight tonight (I can always pick up the 10-12 shift since all you do is sleep for 2 hours) as I have to be up at 6am tomorrow. I was offered multiple shifts starting from 8am to 12 noon but I would have to wait a good 2-3 hours for the 6:30PM shift to start and I'm too far away to make that worth my time.

Been searching since 4pm and not a single block drop for tomorrow yet. Not even in the am... Tons of blocks for tonight though but they are all short start blocks. Plenty of takers though. My script is not looping at all so the blocks are being picked up by other scripts right away.

It's possible that only the next day prime blocks are going to new drivers now and we will just have to fish for last minute offers or toss backs from the new drivers.

From 4PM to 9PM (almost) there have been nearly 1150 block drops.

253 of those block drops were for UCA3 restaurants
129 of those block drops were for UCA2 restaurants
201 of those blocks were Fresh drops for both locations
306 of those blocks were UCA3 warehouse drops
262 of those blocks were UCA2 warehouse drops


----------



## jade88

dkcs said:


> Nope, no more 24 hour drops for either of my accounts either. I'm still seeing next day drops but they are spaced far apart which could be from new drivers forfeiting the blocks.
> 
> Yesterday I snagged a 6:30-10:00pm for today and tried for a good 10 hours yesterday to get something butted up close to that block to string back to back and was only offered shifts with a 2-4 hour gap before that shift started so I just dropped everything for today since I didn't want to be out till midnight tonight (I can always pick up the 10-12 shift since all you do is sleep for 2 hours) as I have to be up at 6am tomorrow. I was offered multiple shifts starting from 8am to 12 noon but I would have to wait a good 2-3 hours for the 6:30PM shift to start and I'm too far away to make that worth my time.
> 
> Been searching since 4pm and not a single block drop for tomorrow yet. Not even in the am... Tons of blocks for tonight though but they are all short start blocks. Plenty of takers though. My script is not looping at all so the blocks are being picked up by other scripts right away.
> 
> It's possible that only the next day prime blocks are going to new drivers now and we will just have to fish for last minute offers or toss backs from the new drivers.


Yeah since my last post I actually saw a 6-8pm Prime Now block for tomorrow. Obviously a throw back, I'm assuming from a newbie..


----------



## Vmiyoshi

jade88 said:


> I'm furious. Stopped seeing my regular drop times. Don't know if they changed it or blocked me from seeing it because I'm a vet, as I don't see next day offers anymore but new drivers do. Actually I see fresh blocks being dropped all day for next day but not restaurants. Not used to fishing same day and don't like it one bit.
> 
> Is your new account still seeing 24 hour drops for restaurants? Are you seeing drops at all the day before or the night before?


I haven't been able to see 24 hour blocks for a few weeks now. Word is this is normal for all accounts over 3 months old.


----------



## dkcs

It could be that Amazon feels in the LA market they have enough drivers on board that they can simply do more last minute scheduling. Offer the new drivers a minimum amount of 24 hour drops to cover the basic needs and shift more blocks out to last minute drops. They are always trying something different. If I wasn't 30 miles from the warehouse I would just go to the area and fish for blocks when I wanted to find work.

New to only UCA5 so far is Amazon is now including the waiting area location in the actual block offer now for restaurants . So one could in theory filter for only certain starting locations if one wanted too. That is provided it didn't slow your script down enough to where someone else would beat you to the block...


----------



## Angelrojena

Zizzy said:


> proxy is setup right
> can even see traffic from phone
> everything is connected correctly with certificate
> no sync errors
> but even after refreshing i get:
> {"Message":"before - TokenException validating token with Aztec;
> for some reason the token is not updating even with the right command?
> 
> {"Message":"before - TokenException validating token with Aztec; x-amz-access-token: ssl_established;4


Can you help

Can u help


----------



## dkcs

Zizzy said:


> The reason proxies are so powerful is because it is man in the middle. Since you can see every little detail coming into your phone you can mimic it perfectly.


One could but the script is not perfect. There are a few servers that the Flex app calls at random that the script does not call. msh.amazon.com being one of those servers. msh.amazon.com could very well be the server that lets Amazon identify script users. Months back msh.amazon.com was only called for every 50-60 block requests, now it is called much more often. As little as every 5-10 block requests.

So you make 100 calls to flex-capacity-na.amazon.com with the script but not a single call to msh.amazon.com and they have you. The script could be rewritten to make the correct call but it would be a little more complicated since the actual call uses a variable parameter when calling the msh server so it would need to capture data streams to form the correct call to the server.


----------



## Zizzy

maybe my problem is what OS i'm using. what linux distro do you guys use?


----------



## dkcs

jade88 said:


> Yeah since my last post I actually saw a 6-8pm Prime Now block for tomorrow. Obviously a throw back, I'm assuming from a newbie..


I just was offered a 12:30 to 2:30 for tomorrow. Pretty sad... 5 hours of searching with a script for 2 hours of work.

It was definitely a toss back as it was the only offer in the block. When Amazon drops blocks they almost always drop several similar blocks at once. This was a single block drop. I'll work it though since I'm going to be in the area.



Zizzy said:


> maybe my problem is what OS i'm using. what linux distro do you guys use?


The script was written for Ubuntu 16LTS.


----------



## Angelrojena

dkcs said:


> I just was offered a 12:30 to 2:30 for tomorrow. Pretty sad... 5 hours of searching with a script for 2 hours of work.
> 
> It was definitely a toss back as it was the only offer in the block. When Amazon drops blocks they almost always drop several similar blocks at once. This was a single block drop.
> 
> The script was written for Ubuntu 16LTS.


Hello can you trying helping me.doing a block server

Someone helpppp me setting this thing up 2 comolicated


----------



## dkcs

Stop spamming the forum...

I'm only doing selective installs now for some people who can show some kind of computer competency as I don't have the time to hand hold anymore. That, and I'm bored out of my mind from doing the same install over and over...


----------



## Angelrojena

dkcs said:


> You are correct. Begging for help 7 times in the same thread is actually thread crapping and not spamming...


Ok bro think what you.want i just reached out for help if i did it repeatly is because i really need help.no worries i wont bother anymore

I also have some type of computer.Knowledge


----------



## Zizzy

you wouldn't want to talk to me i'm trying to figure out how to script in linux to fix this issue. I can't use mitmproxy because my proxy.out is messed up right now


----------



## dkcs

Send a PM and I can look at in in a day or so.


----------



## UberPasco

Angelrojena said:


> Ok bro think what you.want i just reached out for help if i did it repeatly is because i really need help.no worries i wont bother anymore
> 
> I also have some type of computer.Knowledge


i don.t think this Linus thing will worrk out for. you\very.
A missed or extra space can screw up your whole deal. Not sure about random scattered periods. LOL.oL


----------



## dkcs

jade88 said:


> Yeah since my last post I actually saw a 6-8pm Prime Now block for tomorrow. Obviously a throw back, I'm assuming from a newbie..


I ended up with a 12:30-2:30 and a 7:00-11:00 shift. Both were drops from other drivers so the algorithm is definitely been changed and is only offering new drivers shifts ahead of time. I'm going to be out in Santa Monica today for a doctor appointment so I will hopefully pick up 2 hours in between those shifts so I don't have to sit there for 4.5 hours doing nothing... I had this same issue the other day as well.

I'm not blocked as I watched over 1400+ blocks drop yesterday! Amazon is simply favoring new driver accounts with the best offers. If I could physically work the warehouse and fresh loads I would have no problems getting 8 hours in a row but restaurant orders are now a fight for the leftovers.

I'm going to move myself over to UCA5 in a day to see if I can grab more than leftover restaurant blocks at that area to test if the blockage follows you around from one area to another. Possibly they only block you in your home area. I will post the results on the forum here so others in the same boat can work something out if they need to.

I do not believe this has anything to do with script usage, it is simply Amazon giving preference to very new drivers to get them coming back. Otherwise I would not have seen the 1,000 other block drops yesterday for the warehouses and fresh and users like Jade888 who search manually would not be having the same issue of only receiving leftover blocks that were tossed back by new drivers.


----------



## Jakses

dkcs said:


> We can try to guess all day long as to the method Amazon is using to detect automation, the bottom line is they can detect it...


If you hide your root and use xprivacy to fake information on your phone, would they still be able to detect it ? I'd like to try it I'll share my findings if I do it.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

The thing is how do we know this for sure? I'm also in the same boat, but I haven't grabbed anything by hand in like forever. like dkcs said, something is changed with how flex communicates with Amazon. I think we are going to need to throw some money at this problem, or else scripting may die. I also think we may need to move this conversation elsewhere. Just my opinion, but things are getting too hot in here. I think it's crazy that you got new drivers looking at automated methods from the door! Grab blocks in the app for 4 or 5 months first, then come back. I grabbed blocks for over a year by hand before I even looked at automation. I will throw some money at the problem, but I'm talking about a re-working of the grabber. Also again, I think we need to move the real technical discussion somewhere else...IMO


----------



## Zizzy

I am actually working on rewriting the whole thing in Ubuntu 17.10 and have gotten very far. I just can't figure out why i am getting more information then i should in my proxy.out
I am writing good documentation on how to setup an entire step by step VPS from scratch with a firewall. If i fix this one proxy.out problem I will have all the information most people are looking for. You want a firewall because a lot of stuff hits 8080(especially from china) from my experience. But that step will be optional.
Example of one thing that has changed..
tailf is not a command in newer versions of Ubuntu.

The original way this worked is it just simply did tail -1 which means it took the last line in proxy.last which took information from proxy.out. because proxy.out has changed proxy.last needs to convert differently and tail -1 simply will not work.

Luckily mitmproxy already supports python. Which is the latest language i have been learning. I know C# and Java. so OOP is something i already understand quite well. Python might be the solution to all future changes as well.

Python & ruby are the 2 languages used for Data Analyst/Scientists to pick apart data calculations and do things like statistics.
Picking apart a file is exactly what we need to do to make things work no matter what.

How about a discord guys?
https://discord.gg/yHurVUy
I'll keep that up for a while and see how things go...


----------



## dkcs

Jakses said:


> If you hide your root and use xprivacy to fake information on your phone, would they still be able to detect it ? I'd like to try it I'll share my findings if I do it.


Others have tried unsuccessfully..


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Zizzy said:


> I am actually working on rewriting the whole thing in Ubuntu 17.10 and have gotten very far. I just can't figure out why i am getting more information then i should in my proxy.out
> I am writing good documentation on how to setup an entire step by step VPS from scratch with a firewall. If i fix this one proxy.out problem I will have all the information most people are looking for. You want a firewall because a lot of stuff hits 8080(especially from china) from my experience. But that step will be optional.
> Example of one thing that has changed..
> tailf is not a command in newer versions of Ubuntu.
> 
> The original way this worked is it just simply did tail -1 which means it took the last line in proxy.last which took information from proxy.out. because proxy.out has changed proxy.last needs to convert differently and tail -1 simply will not work.
> 
> Luckily mitmproxy already supports python. Which is the latest language i have been learning. I know C# and Java. so OOP is something i already understand quite well. Python might be the solution to all future changes as well.
> 
> Python & ruby are the 2 languages used for Data Analyst/Scientists to pick apart data calculations and do things like statistics.
> Picking apart a file is exactly what we need to do to make things work no matter what.
> 
> How about a discord guys?
> https://discord.gg/yHurVUy
> I'll keep that up for a while and see how things go...


I was just thinking about those two things discord and python. Good idea


----------



## dkcs

Zizzy said:


> I am actually working on rewriting the whole thing in Ubuntu 17.10 and have gotten very far. I just can't figure out why i am getting more information then i should in my proxy.out
> I am writing good documentation on how to setup an entire step by step VPS from scratch with a firewall. If i fix this one proxy.out problem I will have all the information most people are looking for. You want a firewall because a lot of stuff hits 8080(especially from china) from my experience. But that step will be optional.
> Example of one thing that has changed..
> tailf is not a command in newer versions of Ubuntu.
> 
> The original way this worked is it just simply did tail -1 which means it took the last line in proxy.last which took information from proxy.out. because proxy.out has changed proxy.last needs to convert differently and tail -1 simply will not work.
> 
> Luckily mitmproxy already supports python. Which is the latest language i have been learning. I know C# and Java. so OOP is something i already understand quite well. Python might be the solution to all future changes as well.
> 
> Python & ruby are the 2 languages used for Data Analyst/Scientists to pick apart data calculations and do things like statistics.
> Picking apart a file is exactly what we need to do to make things work no matter what.
> 
> How about a discord guys?
> https://discord.gg/yHurVUy
> I'll keep that up for a while and see how things go...


Another user here has rewritten parts of the code in python and it features auto updating of the user-agent. It would be up to them to make it available though.

What is the reason for going with Ubuntu 17? Ubuntu 16 lts will be supported for a few more years...


----------



## Zizzy

dkcs said:


> Others have tried unsuccessfully..


and others have tried successfully 
I'm rooted and still use it. they can't see it without using native code which they don't.



dkcs said:


> Another user here has rewritten parts of the code in python and it features auto updating of the user-agent. It would be up to them to make it available though.
> 
> What is the reason for going with Ubuntu 17? Ubuntu 16 lts will be supported for a few more years...


Meh, if you are going to make something, might as well make it for the latest stuff. A lot of coders stop coding because of all the changes happening. I'm going to try and continue to adapt. Hopefully there will not be to many barriers.


----------



## dkcs

Zizzy said:


> and others have tried successfully
> I'm rooted and still use it. they can't see it without using native code which they don't.
> 
> Meh, if you are going to make something, might as well make it for the latest stuff. A lot of coders stop coding because of all the changes happening. I'm going to try and continue to adapt. Hopefully there will not be to many barriers.


They aren't detecting the root but that does nothing to keep them from detecting the script...


----------



## dkcs

Zizzy said:


> and others have tried successfully
> I'm rooted and still use it. they can't see it without using native code which they don't.
> 
> Meh, if you are going to make something, might as well make it for the latest stuff. A lot of coders stop coding because of all the changes happening. I'm going to try and continue to adapt. Hopefully there will not be to many barriers.


Ubuntu 16 LTS will be supported longer than either of the 17 release versions... I highly doubt we will be running the script in 2021 when the current release cycle for Ubuntu 16LTS expires. A better effort would be to see if the script can be modified to clerly match the actual Flex app.


----------



## dkcs

Just an update regarding 24 block drops. I changed my service area to UCA5 today and grabbed a 24 hour restaurant block. Amazon is definitely doing some strange filtering and it varies by service area. If you are blocked in your home location and have the chance to work out of another warehouse it may be worth your while to switch locations. I've also set drivers up with the ability to copy over new location codes with a single button click in Termius so it can be done fairly easily.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

dkcs said:


> Just an update regarding 24 block drops. I changed my service area to UCA5 today and grabbed a 24 hour restaurant block. Amazon is definitely doing some strange filtering and it varies by service area. If you are blocked in your home location and have the chance to work out of another warehouse it may be worth your while to switch locations. I've also set drivers up with the ability to copy over new location codes with a single button click in Termius so it can be done fairly easily.


So you guys don't have merged Warehouse ID's?


----------



## dkcs

Uca2 and Uca3 are merged. Uca5 is not.


----------



## jade88

dkcs said:


> Just an update regarding 24 block drops. I changed my service area to UCA5 today and grabbed a 24 hour restaurant block. Amazon is definitely doing some strange filtering and it varies by service area. If you are blocked in your home location and have the chance to work out of another warehouse it may be worth your while to switch locations. I've also set drivers up with the ability to copy over new location codes with a single button click in Termius so it can be done fairly easily.


Unbelievable! They are being such major as*holes right now! When I've looked I've been able to pick up 2 hr blocks, or 4 hr blocks that are annoying for whatever reason. I can't believe how much they are di*king over the veteran drivers. How long will this bs last?!

Guess I've been spoiled for a long time before they blocked me from seeing next day drops. I'm really not into stringing 2 hr blocks together the day of. This sucks!


----------



## Vmiyoshi

You guys don't think 24 hour blocks are being called a different way in the app?


----------



## jade88

dkcs said:


> I do not believe this has anything to do with script usage, it is simply Amazon giving preference to very new drivers to get them coming back. Otherwise I would not have seen the 1,000 other block drops yesterday for the warehouses and fresh and users like Jade888 who search manually would not be having the same issue of only receiving leftover blocks that were tossed back by new drivers.


Well I'm no longer searching manually. At uca5 it was getting impossible manually. But now that I'm blocked from seeing blocks except for the left overs, they have forced my hand. I've been putting frep on to try to study drop times. It's been the worst. They really are screwing us.

How long will this stupid block last? You know those new drivers will get annihilated once the block is gone. But why punish drivers who aren't using automated methods? They have gone too far.


----------



## Behemoth

jade88 said:


> Guess I've been spoiled for a long time before they blocked me from seeing next day drops. I'm really not into stringing 2 hr blocks together the day of. This sucks!


I was happy when I was able to do so. Now, I can get a few mixed PN and restaurants blocks at random hours. I fill in black holes with DD and Caviar (double dipping).


----------



## dkcs

Vmiyoshi said:


> You guys don't think 24 hour blocks are being called a different way in the app?


No, they are simply only being offered to drivers who are coded correctly for the areas group. I'm a "new" driver for UCA5 so I was offered a 4 hour 24 hour advanced block.

My theory is we are all segregated into groups based on various factors. I believe in the Flex app itself this is called a TREATMENT group. There is a variable in the Flex app that defines which treatment you are given in Rabbit Yatagarasu (yes, this is the actual name Amazon's programmers use for the internal Flex app, it means 3 legged crow) and is transmitted to msh.amazon.com which I believe now plays a role in driver groupings and if you are blocked from the service at all.

In Japanese mythology, this flying creature is a raven or a jungle crow called *Yatagarasu* (八咫烏, "eight-span crow")[16] and the appearance of the great bird is construed as evidence of the will of Heaven or divine intervention in human affairs.[17]

Although Yatagarasu is mentioned in a number of places in Shintō, the depictions are primarily seen on Edo wood art, dating back to the early 1800s wood-art era. Although not as celebrated today, the crow is a mark of rebirth and rejuvenation; the animal that has historically cleaned up after great battles symbolized the renaissance after such tragedy.

Yatagarasu as a crow-god is a symbol specifically of guidance. This great crow was sent from heaven as a guide for Emperor Jimmu on his initial journey from the region which would become Kumano to what would become Yamato, (Yoshino and then Kashihara). It is generally accepted that Yatagarasu is an incarnation of Taketsunimi no mikoto, but none of the early surviving documentary records are quite so specific.[18]

In more than one instance, Yatagarasu appears as a three legged crow not in _Kojiki_ but in _Wamyō Ruijushō_.

Both the Japan Football Association and subsequently its administered teams such as the Japan national football team use the symbol of Yatagarasu in their emblems and badges respectively.[19] The winner of the Emperor's Cup is also given the honor of wearing the Yatagarasu emblem the following season.

Also...

In the Touhou Project, the Yatagarasu was a deity that Kanako Yasaka persuaded Utsuho Reiuji into eating part of its spirit to gain its power. As Yatagarasu is the avatar of Amaterasu Oomikami, the sister of the founder of the moon capital, Tsukuyomi (along with Eirin Yagokoro), Watatsuki no Yorihime made a warning about the crow, although Watatsuki no Toyohime noted that it did not have the features of Yatagarasu.

The Yatagarasu is thought to have been a raven that lived in the sun; sunspots are said to be its form, visible to humans. The sun is a divine flame, thus the powers of the Yatagarasu will never burn out, and are thus difficult to control. As Utsuho is extremely dumb, she made the perfect vessel for channeling its power.



jade88 said:


> Well I'm no longer searching manually. At uca5 it was getting impossible manually. But now that I'm blocked from seeing blocks except for the left overs, they have forced my hand. I've been putting frep on to try to study drop times. It's been the worst. They really are screwing us.
> 
> How long will this stupid block last? You know those new drivers will get annihilated once the block is gone. But why punish drivers who aren't using automated methods? They have gone too far.


I don't believe Amazon really cares. In their ideal there would be 50 drivers fighting for every block. Eventually, they could even auction blocks (routes) off to the lowest bidder via the instant offer option as they are doing with restaurant deliveries in Portland. A large on demand delivery driver pool benefits Amazon greatly. Their ideal would probably be an Uber/Lyft driver who is willing to pick up a couple of blocks here and there during the week and Amazon would love to have a driver pool the size that Uber/Lyft does.

Every driver needs to remember that Amazon is not our friend or even employer. They are simply a large entity that is using us until we are no longer useful to them and then we will be discarded like trash. I simply make my relationship with Amazon a mutually parasitic one. I use them as they use me.
Always have a backup gig and don't depend on Amazon...

You would probably benefit from setting up the script and switching your service area to UCA3. You will most likely be considered a "new" driver there and make yourself open again to 24 hour advanced drops.

I'm wondering what the grouping requirements are to be in the driver group that receives the 48 hour advanced drop offers!

If we could get enough competent drivers to run through mitmproxy we could possibly determine what the treatment groups are and what the different coding signify. I'm not sure if there would be any way of modifying these groupings though on our end as they are transmitted quite often by the Flex app now to the msh.amazon.com server.


----------



## Linuxprp

New update hoping for the best



dkcs said:


> No, they are simply only being offered to drivers who are coded correctly for the areas group. I'm a "new" driver for UCA5 so I was offered a 4 hour 24 hour advanced block.
> 
> My theory is we are all segregated into groups based on various factors. I believe in the Flex app itself this is called a TREATMENT group. There is a variable in the Flex app that defines which treatment you are given in Rabbit Yatagarasu (yes, this is the actual name Amazon's programmers use for the internal Flex app, it means 3 legged crow) and is transmitted to msh.amazon.com which I believe now plays a role in driver groupings and if you are blocked from the service at all.
> 
> In Japanese mythology, this flying creature is a raven or a jungle crow called *Yatagarasu* (八咫烏, "eight-span crow")[16] and the appearance of the great bird is construed as evidence of the will of Heaven or divine intervention in human affairs.[17]
> 
> Although Yatagarasu is mentioned in a number of places in Shintō, the depictions are primarily seen on Edo wood art, dating back to the early 1800s wood-art era. Although not as celebrated today, the crow is a mark of rebirth and rejuvenation; the animal that has historically cleaned up after great battles symbolized the renaissance after such tragedy.
> 
> Yatagarasu as a crow-god is a symbol specifically of guidance. This great crow was sent from heaven as a guide for Emperor Jimmu on his initial journey from the region which would become Kumano to what would become Yamato, (Yoshino and then Kashihara). It is generally accepted that Yatagarasu is an incarnation of Taketsunimi no mikoto, but none of the early surviving documentary records are quite so specific.[18]
> 
> In more than one instance, Yatagarasu appears as a three legged crow not in _Kojiki_ but in _Wamyō Ruijushō_.
> 
> Both the Japan Football Association and subsequently its administered teams such as the Japan national football team use the symbol of Yatagarasu in their emblems and badges respectively.[19] The winner of the Emperor's Cup is also given the honor of wearing the Yatagarasu emblem the following season.
> 
> Also...
> 
> In the Touhou Project, the Yatagarasu was a deity that Kanako Yasaka persuaded Utsuho Reiuji into eating part of its spirit to gain its power. As Yatagarasu is the avatar of Amaterasu Oomikami, the sister of the founder of the moon capital, Tsukuyomi (along with Eirin Yagokoro), Watatsuki no Yorihime made a warning about the crow, although Watatsuki no Toyohime noted that it did not have the features of Yatagarasu.
> 
> The Yatagarasu is thought to have been a raven that lived in the sun; sunspots are said to be its form, visible to humans. The sun is a divine flame, thus the powers of the Yatagarasu will never burn out, and are thus difficult to control. As Utsuho is extremely dumb, she made the perfect vessel for channeling its power.
> 
> I don't believe Amazon really cares. In their ideal there would be 50 drivers fighting for every block. Eventually, they could even auction blocks (routes) off to the lowest bidder via the instant offer option as they are doing with restaurant deliveries in Portland. A large on demand delivery driver pool benefits Amazon greatly. Their ideal would probably be an Uber/Lyft driver who is willing to pick up a couple of blocks here and there during the week and Amazon would love to have a driver pool the size that Uber/Lyft does.
> 
> Every driver needs to remember that Amazon is not our friend or even employer. They are simply a large entity that is using us until we are no longer useful to them and then we will be discarded like trash. I simply make my relationship with Amazon a mutually parasitic one. I use them as they use me.
> Always have a backup gig and don't depend on Amazon...
> 
> You would probably benefit from setting up the script and switching your service area to UCA3. You will most likely be considered a "new" driver there and make yourself open again to 24 hour advanced drops.
> 
> I'm wondering what the grouping requirements are to be in the driver group that receives the 48 hour advanced drop offers!
> 
> If we could get enough competent drivers to run through mitmproxy we could possibly determine what the treatment groups are and what the different coding signify. I'm not sure if there would be any way of modifying these groupings though on our end as they are transmitted quite often by the Flex app now to the msh.amazon.com server.


Do you know how the python auto agent update works i need this, sucks to update manually every 1 hour


----------



## dkcs

It's not my code so I will not release it. That is up to the driver who wrote it to do so...

I will say his code is very nice and works well. He's done some great work with the script in python.


----------



## dkcs

I've tested out 3.0.9288.0 in my home area and another service area and it is working fine grabbing blocks under the script so it is safe to upgrade... If you are one of my drivers drop me an email and I will update you tonight when I get home.

Maybe some drivers will get lucky and this version will unblock those blocked so email me even if you are blocked.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Interesting dkcs 
The last time I was able to see a 24 block was a few weeks ago, to a month ago on a Friday. 
I went to go do that block that Saturday morning, only to find the warehouse had no packages. They sent all us drivers home with pay. That same day, I tried to get a route for the next day, only to see nothing. Later that day I saw routes for the next day, so I just thought it was a fluke.

Last week I saw a fellow driver I use to see all the time at one logistics warehouse. We got to talking about flex, and he told me he got deactivated recently. Get this - so after a few time in one week of that same warehouse not having any packages for flex drivers, Amazon deactivated him.

I'm probably dead wrong, but I have this strange feeling they are doing this on purpose - deactivating drivers in this fashion.


----------



## alberto sanchez

just got my second warning email is there anything we can do to not be detected i stay under the rate limit have never got any rate limit always update user agent don't know what else to do..


----------



## That Would Be Great

Not sure what I would be missing, but I'm having an issue with my VPS. I decided to move to a VPS provided by Google. Got Linux setup, the proxy installed and confirmed to be working and the certificate is already on the Android device. But whenever I login to Flex while using the proxy, I get the red screen with support code 516. I'm stumped at this point....

I know that the app works when I'm not using the proxy, but idk what I could have missed when setting up the VPS.


----------



## Flex89

Same, just got another email. This will be my second.


----------



## Idoardi

dkcs said:


> I've tested out 3.0.9288.0 in my home area and another service area and it is working fine grabbing blocks under the script so it is safe to upgrade... If you are one of my drivers drop me an email and I will update you tonight when I get home.
> 
> Maybe some drivers will get lucky and this version will unblock those blocked so email me even if you are blocked.


Are you already soft block? I have receive 5 or 6 emails. Almost each week


----------



## Axkaryus

Just Got Banned again... was seeing blocks last night after the email Nothing.


----------



## Djmer

Is there a new method out there to not receive the email from Amazon or get blocked from receiving blocks??


----------



## dkcs

Idoardi said:


> Are you already soft block? I have receive 5 or 6 emails. Almost each week


Nope. I received the email last night as well and am still receiving block offers today when I manually checked for offers this afternoon.

There is no method that is undetectable. Amazon is either using the call to msh.amazon.com to detect scripts/bots or they are simply counting the number of block requests and duration of requests you make when they dump the driver metrics.


----------



## Djmer

I got my third email I don't know if I've been blocked yet I worked my 40 hours this week so that could be the reason why I'm not seeing blocks to!??


----------



## soonsoon

I got unblocked today after exactly 7 days and normal blocks were dropping since this morning. Got my 8 hours in rather easily..easier than normal..all hand tapping for now lol. * I hope this isn't a Thanksgiving day stunt by Amazon..
That would be an all time low.

I have a suspicion that the amount of forfeits also count towards triggering the email...but honestly who really knows. I was blocked two days after J got the third email.

A friend of mine at the same station just got his third email yesterday and today was blocked but he's on vacation in Santa Cruz and thinks maybe because of his location .

Anyways , I thought I'd just throw this out to ya all to digest


----------



## enigmaquip

There were some people asking for help with wh id's in europe
Flex - EU https://gist.github.com/enigmaquip/fdfa3cf8b05f411b2e02663c98358afe#file-europe-txt
and an updated north american list
Flex - NA https://gist.github.com/enigmaquip/fdfa3cf8b05f411b2e02663c98358afe#file-northamerica-txt


----------



## Elizabethmartinez305

Hello i installed this on my phone and it doesint pick up blocks i tap on amazon and i see the blocks showing up any recomendation


----------



## dkcs

He would need to try the ping to flex-capacity-eu.amazon.com. My aws server in Virginia is showing a ping time of 84ms so the EU flex server is not in Virginia.

It looks like it may be located in Ireland at the aws region there.


----------



## enigmaquip

Newby4ever said:


> Hi, I have a friend is Spain and he want to set up the script. But I'm not sure which vpn service tell him. In USA the best ping is in Virginia, could you tell me the best ping in Europe?


You'll have to search around yourself for what gives you the best ping to flex-capacity-eu.amazon.com


----------



## uniQ

Does doing the command:
./checkall2.bat
multiple times actually increase the grabbing speeed or not. Because running 1 is giving me is giving me a delay of ~3seconds. (even though my ping to the server is less.


----------



## Behemoth

Those of you guys using script, have you received any emails? I got the 3rd one (well, 1st one after reactivation lol). There's no way to get blocks here without automation. RT works okay, but I guess script has no competition. I have nothing to lose anyway.


----------



## IHATEAMAZON

Behemoth said:


> Those of you guys using script, have you received any emails? I got the 3rd one (well, 1st one after reactivation lol). There's no way to get blocks here without automation. RT works okay, but I guess script has no competition. I have nothing to lose anyway.


Yes im on my 4th email and im also blocked. After the 3rd email i used the script not even 5 minutes and got the 4th email next day.


----------



## dkcs

uniQ said:


> Does doing the command:
> ./checkall2.bat
> multiple times actually increase the grabbing speeed or not. Because running 1 is giving me is giving me a delay of ~3seconds. (even though my ping to the server is less.


It increases the number of grabbers running but does nothing to increase the latency of your connection so you may get beaten by other scripts running on servers faster then yours plus you'll eventually hit Amazon's rate limiter. Best bet is to find the location of the EU flex server and then rent something in that data center or one close by. Amazon has data centers in Ireland, Frankfurt and London so it will be in one of those cities.


----------



## Behemoth

IHATEAMAZON said:


> Yes im on my 4th email and im also blocked. After the 3rd email i used the script not even 5 minutes and got the 4th email next day.


I wonder if they send emails only to scare people from using stuff like that. Or let's say after 5th one you'll be busted.


----------



## jade88

Behemoth said:


> I wonder if they send emails only to scare people from using stuff like that. Or let's say after 5th one you'll be busted.


Scare people? Hello it says in the email now that people who use automation won't see offers. They get blocked after a few emails. How many times must this be said..


----------



## Behemoth

jade88 said:


> Scare people? Hello it says in the email now that people who use automation won't see offers. They get blocked after a few emails. How many times must this be said..


As long as I use automation, I'm able to get blocks. I don't mind if they keep sending these emails.


----------



## jade88

Behemoth said:


> As long as I use automation, I'm able to get blocks. I don't mind if they keep sending these emails.


And you won't mind when they block you?


----------



## Behemoth

jade88 said:


> And you won't mind when they block you?


You need to understand one thing. What's the point of NOT using automation when I can't get any blocks? I have nothing to lose.


----------



## jade88

I get it. I’m just saying, it’s not just a scare tactic with no consequences.


----------



## Djmer

I feel a lawsuit!!&#8230; because as a independent contractor we have more power* then we realize! because when you break it down Amazon is threatening us and penalizing us for working!.. yes I will be the first one to say using any automated systems or any other method to get blocks is ridiculous but unfortunately the system Amazon made to get work is their fault and their fault only it is as easy as revamping the app system to get blocks. It's even harder to get blocks now even now that they're sending out these threatening emails it's almost impossible to get blocks by tapping on your phone all ****ing day what Amazon is doing to us Flex drivers as absolutely unprofessional uncalled for and everybody reading this posts needs to fight back because some of us Flex driver depend on this job to support our families and ourselves!! *


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

A must see; The Men Who Built American. It's on the History Channel right now.

Amazon, Uber and Lyft are no different.


----------



## Jakses

I can't see blocks today I received an email two days ago. I made the coral header update and I'm testing it right now.


----------



## IHATEAMAZON

Lets form up and do a lawsuit. At the very least I think it would at least grab their attention and maybe get us all unblocked.


----------



## soonsoon

IHATEAMAZON said:


> Lets form up and do a lawsuit. At the very least I think it would at least grab their attention and maybe get us all unblocked.


Start a new thread and see what comes of it.

Remember all drivers had 14 days to opt out of Arbitration the day you started. Sneaky bastards...I wasn't aware of it until recently.

Regardless, I'm sure there's an attorney ready and waiting to tear Amazon apart and believe me when there is a class action it'll be NEWS and Amazon will settle fast. They don't want any negative publicity.


----------



## alberto sanchez

i got the best lawyer working on this already i've lost sleep, hunger and i think im going crazy, i cant any blocks i look at my phone all day and even when i go to the bathroom sometimes i finish i see the well done sign you get when you finish a block i dream about blocks sometimes and me tapping the phone anyone that wants to join my lawsuit send me a email antonio4flex g mail

i forgot to mention i drove to the warehouse at night thinking i got a block and it was just a dream.

i dont want to end up like this guy but we alrady starting to look alike


----------



## Brulo

IHATEAMAZON said:


> Lets form up and do a lawsuit. At the very least I think it would at least grab their attention and maybe get us all unblocked.


TOS you agreed to prevents class action. You have to sue individually.


----------



## alberto sanchez

mines is in motion


----------



## IHATEAMAZON

alberto sanchez said:


> mines is in motion


emailed you


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Anyone post a link to the Google VCP on this thread?


----------



## Jakses

dkcs said:


> It looks like it may be located in Ireland at the aws region there.


Yes it's in Ireland, Dublin.


----------



## dkcs

jade88 said:


> I get it. I'm just saying, it's not just a scare tactic with no consequences.


Neither is not using automation. This is a classic you are damned if you do and damned if you don't.

At least with automation you will be able to make some money for a few months before you get hit with soft blocks. The current state in most cities now that everyone is installing the script and script installers are down to charging $50 for a crap install is there is no other effective way to catch blocks until Amazon weeds out every driver using automation.

Why Amazon still doesn't just switch to using a recatchpa is beyond me. They are spending all of this dev team time to place anti-cheat measures into the program when it could all be solved easily once and for all and bring us all to a level playing field.

Amazon really needs to do something about drivers using ITIN & EIN numbers to create multiple accounts now as well. I keep being contacted by drivers with 8-12 accounts looking to have all of them automated.

Even the soft blocking is going to be worthless when the driver can just make a dozen new accounts and drive under one of those when they get hit with a block.


----------



## harshad savkar

{"Message":"before - request does not contain an OAuth authentication token; requestId: a3c2a3ab-d317-11e7-8356-e11bedf7e354"}
26/11/17_21:06:54:371
{"Message":"before - request does not contain an OAuth authentication token; requestId: a3f1f0ed-d317-11e7-8e00-830aba34e331"}

Did all the steps but still getting same output, this time i am doing on Android


----------



## ImGunnaHurl

I don't send detailed instructions to my competitors on how to build my stuff. Nobody does. There is only one person I have heard of that knows how to do it. Good scripts, working scripts come from an inside source and word of mouth only.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

ImGunnaHurl said:


> I don't send detailed instructions to my competitors on how to build my stuff. Nobody does. There is only one person I have heard of that knows how to do it. Good scripts, working scripts come from an inside source and word of mouth only.


I guess I have always been in-between with this one. I understand reasons why you would want to hold on to information for your own personal benefit.
Like in this case, I always felt they're had to be many versions of server side applications people are using to automate the block catching process (even before I came across this thread).
I believe that communication and sharing of information is key, but I also seen the negative effects of to much information sharing. I very much appreciate BlockGrabber sharing what he knows about this process; however now with amazon onboarding new drivers; with them going straight to automated methods, this version is spreading like wildfire. I'm sure Amazon is looking directly at this thread most-likly on a daily basis...
I personally believe the changes they have been making to the flex app, may come directly from what they are learning on this thread.



dkcs said:


> Why Amazon still doesn't just switch to using a recatchpa is beyond me. They are spending all of this dev team time to place anti-cheat measures into the program when it could all be solved easily once and for all and bring us all to a level playing field.


I understand your thinking on this, but I humbly disagree with you on this subject. I hope Amazon never puts a recatchpa in the flex app. I also don't see automating the block grabbing process as cheating. I think learning how to get a block, and not do it, while still getting paid - I see that as cheating. Doing the work, you know delivering, thats real work.
I think if Amazon figures out a way to remove all automation, doing flex would be a waste. Getting a few blocks a week at most, and having to tap the screen endlessly isn't worth it.
If they fix this process, maybe offering drivers with a 95% delivery record with 20 hours that week (an idea), I would be be ok with automation going away. At this point I don't see Amazon fixing the issue correctly. Why doesn't Amazon remove all forms of automation for good? I think because Amazon knows the bulk of their really good drivers are using automated methods, but they also want to onboard new drivers for this holiday rush, and see how they compare. So they are playing little games with code changes in the app to level the playing field little for the new drivers.
I think the soft blocking may come from them trying to prevent people overloading them with offer request.


----------



## dkcs

Amazon needs to do something as their current measures have not been effective even slightly (at least in my area of LA). There are more script/bot users than ever despite the soft blocking and new drivers are coming into the system using automation right off the starting line.

From everything I've seen Amazon really doesn't want drivers to work more than 20 hours or so per week. They want hordes of drivers on standby who are willing to pick up a couple of blocks here and there and be happy with that. At the same time they need to keep drivers interested enough in the program to keep them coming back to accept blocks. 

Maybe Amazon will solve this issue by dropping block offer model entirely one day and move everyone to the instant offer system? Who knows...


----------



## jose maestre

Guys I was soft blocked (not seeing blocks for a week now) I contacted a block seller who told me not to access my account for a week or so, I was sent the infamous email 3 times, using my GF account for now. dkcs I removed the -s (silent) argument from the curl request to check the output and it could see i was receiving resolve errors for my user agent (see attached file) , i was able to grab blocks anyway, but not sure it helped being flagged..
So don't know whether to use the grabber or not i didnt used a sleep timer and kept grabbing for small periods just a heads up.


----------



## dkcs

jose maestre said:


> Guys I was soft blocked (not seeing blocks for a week now) I contacted a block seller who told me not to access my account for a week or so, I was sent the infamous email 3 times, using my GF account for now. dkcs I removed the -s (silent) argument from the curl request to check the output and it could see i was receiving resolve errors for my user agent (see attached file) , i was able to grab blocks anyway, but not sure it helped being flagged..
> So don't know whether to use the grabber or not i didnt used a sleep timer and kept grabbing for small periods just a heads up.


It looks like there was an error in your script somewhere.. I would not run that again until you can trace down what the error is. Try running the script with a the -v (verbose) mode on in the curl request and check the script for any typos.


----------



## jade88

dkcs said:


> Why Amazon still doesn't just switch to using a recatchpa is beyond me. They are spending all of this dev team time to place anti-cheat measures into the program when it could all be solved easily once and for all and bring us all to a level playing field.
> 
> Amazon really needs to do something about drivers using ITIN & EIN numbers to create multiple accounts now as well. I keep being contacted by drivers with 8-12 accounts looking to have all of them automated.
> 
> Even the soft blocking is going to be worthless when the driver can just make a dozen new accounts and drive under one of those when they get hit with a block.


Why all this talk about recaptcha again when you already know there are recaptcha solvers? I'm sure amazon is fully aware of this and knows it would be pointless.

Are you sure the person who contacted you wasn't a block seller? Lol.

Say what you may but less people are likely to create new accounts. It's not the same as using automation which is fairly easy to do, as some are just repeating your taps on the phone. Not everyone wants to go into criminal territory by stealing identities, or risking not being insured while doing this job.

I agree though that this gig is a major headache nowadays. It does seem like they are trying to wittle down our hours. I guess it's whatever to me since I can only work part time anyway.

Everyone else, I think the writing is on the wall. Don't rely on this gig...


----------



## dkcs

jade88 said:


> Why all this talk about recaptcha again when you already know there are recaptcha solvers? I'm sure amazon is fully aware of this and knows it would be pointless.
> 
> Are you sure the person who contacted you wasn't a block seller? Lol.
> 
> Say what you may but less people are likely to create new accounts. It's not the same as using automation which is fairly easy to do, as some are just repeating your taps on the phone. Not everyone wants to go into criminal territory by stealing identities, or risking not being insured while doing this job.
> 
> I agree though that this gig is a major headache nowadays. It does seem like they are trying to wittle down our hours. I guess it's whatever to me since I can only work part time anyway.
> 
> Everyone else, I think the writing is on the wall. Don't rely on this gig...


Solvers still take time, the ones I've seen require the image to be sent to a human in India or Pakistan who calculates the solve and returns an answer which takes on average 6 to 12 seconds. Amazon simply needs to set a timer under this amount and if you can't solve it in that time it is reset or the block is forfeited.

Amazon also holds a patent on a new type of captcha. I haven't studied it to see if a captcha service would still be able to solve it or not.

Probably the biggest issue for Amazon is what would happen if a driver crashed while driving and trying to solve a captcha at the same time.

I've had more than one person contact me with multiple accounts and they could very well be new block sellers looking to cash in but I only set up individual drivers and won't go near someone with stolen identities on a dozen phones. I'm to old to play those games and there is no thrill in it for me. I'm sure they will find someone to do it for them though.

My whole reason for doing the installs in the first place was to learn more about Linux and try to help the individual driver to not have to pay 30% to 50% of their income to a block seller. I do charge for my time doing the install but I spend hours with some drivers on the phone getting them set up and running and also training drivers in person at my house as well. I've made no more money doing this than I would have working Flex blocks. My payoff has been I now know much more about Linux and I've met some really great people and made some new friends along the way all over the US.

Unfortunately, there are more than a few individuals that will be desperate enough to risk everything to make money even if it involves using stolen identities to create an account. Look at all of the people who work in this country using stolen social security numbers. There was that huge bust in Chicago reported today of 800 workers using false identities employed at one bakery alone.

I also only do Flex part time and would be very nervous if I had to depend on this income full time but many drivers do. I've been shocked at the number of drivers who depend on this gig to pay the rent and feed their kids.

Definitely, always have a backup in place. Amazon can end your Flex income at their discretion any time and for any reason they choose too.


----------



## damphoose

dkcs said:


> Probably the biggest issue for Amazon is what would happen if a driver crashed while driving and trying to solve a captcha at the same time.


I think about that all the time. I watch other drivers driving onto the road at full speed from the warehouse parking lot tapping their phone for blocks. I know they are doing it at stop lights too.


----------



## dkcs

Eventually it will happen. Someone will unfortunately get seriously injured or killed and Amazon will receive a bunch of bad publicity.

I'm sure once this does happen they will use the gps in phones to block you from searching for blocks while in motion. Until then finger away! Jeff needs another $100 billion..


----------



## Flex89

Get ready...


----------



## Cynergie

...cat's out the bag....


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Thats what I was talking about, to much heat on this post. I think some of us should move on... And hope this post drys up


----------



## dkcs

Vmiyoshi said:


> Thats what I was talking about, to much heat on this post. I think some of us should move on... And hope this post drys up


I would do it if I had the time but if someone could set up a invite only slack channel that would be great...


----------



## jade88

totallyrandomperson567 said:


> I'll set up your block grabber server for you.
> 
> I have exclusive access to a sever deal that is $6/month with under 10 ms ping and 4 cpu cores. No one can match this deal.
> 
> Message me to negotiate price. You can pay half first and half when server is completed or whatever makes you comfortable. Will be responsive


No one should trust random people anymore after what happened with tippshot. And how she just ran off with people's money.


----------



## Squonk

I'm having trouble with the mitmdump step...

I'm using Debian Linux and it doesn't have a 'screen' command so I can't use the doit.bat.

I tried using Root Terminal to run...

"mitmdump -p 8080 --keepserving --ignore '^(?!flex-capacity-eu\ amazon\ com)' -w /home/squonk/proxy.out"

...but the '--ignore' option throws an error. So I removed that and run it as...

"mitmdump -p 8080 --keepserving '^(?!flex-capacity-eu\ amazon\ com)' -w /home/squonk/proxy.out"

...and that is working but only logging basic stuff to the terminal window and isn't writing anything to the proxy.out file.

Any ideas what to do to fix this?


----------



## Flex89

I heard a rumour there's a new system coming out...Show up to your station and buy a dollar scratch off. Three flex symbols and you won yourself a block.


----------



## bacchustod

It's interesting. I don't think the emails are having much of an impact on folks in Columbus. Blocks disappear as fast as they show up. Without aid, I'm able to consistently get the ~20 hours I'm looking for during the week, but can't imagine how, without scripts or grabbers, folks could possibly get full-time hours. Scripts are more prevalent than I assumed here. I was on a restaurant delivery block and one of the popular restaurants had 4 drivers show up at the same time. We chatted some and they all thought I was crazy because I wasn't running a script. They all were. They said most were at the warehouse as well. Didn't realize scripts were universally used.


----------



## Squonk

Squonk said:


> I'm having trouble with the mitmdump step...
> 
> I'm using Debian Linux and it doesn't have a 'screen' command so I can't use the doit.bat.
> 
> I tried using Root Terminal to run...
> 
> "mitmdump -p 8080 --keepserving --ignore '^(?!flex-capacity-eu\ amazon\ com)' -w /home/squonk/proxy.out"
> 
> ...but the '--ignore' option throws an error. So I removed that and run it as...
> 
> "mitmdump -p 8080 --keepserving '^(?!flex-capacity-eu\ amazon\ com)' -w /home/squonk/proxy.out"
> 
> ...and that is working but only logging basic stuff to the terminal window and isn't writing anything to the proxy.out file.
> 
> Any ideas what to do to fix this?


OK - to answer my own question...

The version of mitmproxy / mitmdump that are installed when using apt-get is 0.10.2 and that obviously doesn't have the --ignore option.

I downloaded version 2.0.2 and it's now happy when using --ignore.

I also discovered I had a couple of path problems which explains why it wasn't writing to proxy.out

Not only that but Debian doesn't like .bat files as executables and I have to use sh to run them.

I'm almost at the point where I can get this running but a bit busy tap tapping to find a block for tomorrow. Sigh.


----------



## TRibbz24

Is it still worth it to build the script, or is pretty much an insta ban, nowadays?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

I don't use them but, Personally, I'd wait til after New Years.


----------



## Allan Damas

Hi, how can I check the ping time on my VPS server .. ??


----------



## a_g_andix

Hi guys!
Could please help with the code?
I've gotten the proxy to work and my Android connects to it fine - However, the output of the proxy is slightly different than in original version. In the /proxy/proxy. 
There is no "session-token=" that getprarams. bat is looking for...


Any ideas?


----------



## Flex89

Is it time to shut this thread down? It's only going to be new members asking questions that were most likely already answered somewhere in the 60+ pages.


----------



## dkcs

Most of us have moved on but there is still valuable info here for new users if they are willing to put in the time to extract the still relevant pieces.


----------



## a_g_andix

Actually, I've been following this thread from the start. 
It's only yesterday, I needed to do this.

No, 60+ pages don't help with issue that I had.
Basically, the app changed the request parameters. I believe they've updated it recently.
The URL no longer has "session-token=" in it. It does have "x-amz-access-token" and "x-flex-instance-id"
Therefore, the curl request that checkblocks sends has some unnecessary parts such as Cookie: session-token=...

Additionally, the syntax for serviceArea changed as well. I don't see that long warehouse ID that OP mentioned. 
Instead, it's just the number (for me it's 27 = DLA4)
Hence, I've updated the checkblocks to use that.


----------



## Eschation

Is the original script outdated? The proxy.out is not getting information in a way that getparms.bat functions correctly.
dkcs What do you mean by moved on? Is there a more relevant place to go now?


----------



## juan dolores

new update


----------



## juan dolores

this update take any effect on the script?


----------



## GMan01

juan dolores said:


> this update take any effect on the script?


nope not that i noticed


----------



## Jay B

LOL some of you *****es are just going through waaaay too much shit just to get blocks and it's not even necessary . Hopefully you'll all get caught doing this shit eventually


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Your a little late to the party. Amazon already knows who they are. Sit tight until January. As our Beef is really with Amazon at this point. Hell if it were possible I could have done 10 blocks at a time this afternoon as a lot of drivers at my station are capped out at 40hrs on Thursday this week.


----------



## Eschation

"it's not even necessary"
You're right, I should just sit around tapping my phone like a r-tard during my "free" time and while driving just for the chance to work 6.5 hours a day, non-consecutively. How dare I have aspirations to do something else with my free time. How dare I desire to have both of my hands and eyes available for driving. How dare I want to work 8 hours and be done with my day.


----------



## juan dolores

Eschation said:


> "it's not even necessary"
> You're right, I should just sit around tapping my phone like a r-tard during my "free" time and while driving just for the chance to work 6.5 hours a day, non-consecutively. How dare I have aspirations to do something else with my free time. How dare I desire to have both of my hands and eyes available for driving. How dare I want to work 8 hours and be done with my day.


well said


----------



## Zdog7

Hello All
With this proxy process when I connect to new apn and go through the required process to grab blocks do I need to stay connected to the new apn or can I just connect back to default apn while server continues to grab blocks?

The reason for the question I seem to have connection issues with the new apn and I have to run the cmd to restart proxy to get a connection again.

Im afraid with the connection issue my calendar wont show the block it grabbed until connection is re-established.


----------



## mastercoin

Eschation said:


> "it's not even necessary"
> You're right, I should just sit around tapping my phone like a r-tard during my "free" time and while driving just for the chance to work 6.5 hours a day, non-consecutively. How dare I have aspirations to do something else with my free time. How dare I desire to have both of my hands and eyes available for driving. How dare I want to work 8 hours and be done with my day.


Problem solved: just wait until 2018 to see when Amazon HQ2 is going to take over your town


----------



## mastercoin

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Your a little late to the party. Amazon already knows who they are. Sit tight until January. As our Beef is really with Amazon at this point. Hell if it were possible I could have done 10 blocks at a time this afternoon as a lot of drivers at my station are capped out at 40hrs on Thursday this week.


Just curious why New Years is mentioned


----------



## wb6vpm

LOL, I should probably build this . I hate having to sit around for potentially hours to get a block at DLA5 (that WH is feast or famine... some days that place is just pouring out blocks, and other days, it is dead...)


----------



## TRibbz24

when manually checking blocks you u need to see a block for it to register a token, and or is the script still working?


----------



## noit

Anyone else have a problem where the script does not pick up 2 1/2 or 3 1/2 blocks


----------



## Tacoda

This instruction is so outdated. You really need to learn some coding to run it by yourself or hire someone who can.


----------



## noit

well , I have everything else working but the script is not seeing anything with a 1/2. Its not even showing in the output. file


----------



## andvhbk89

Hello, anyone still doing this? I have trouble that nothing were written to amazon-token.txt flex-id.txt session-token.txt
My proxy is receiving signal when i check block on my phone.
When i do checkall1.bat ; it keep saying those 3 file has no such directory


----------



## DevTekVE

Hey BlockGrabber I love what you did, I was researching about the very same thing today and started using MITM as well, then on some enlightenment, I decided to search for Amazon Flex API and this came out. Fantastic!. Although I would've done the approach in a different way, instead of relying on files I would've made just one program, that made me wonder, why did you decide to split it in that way? I feel it could be potentially faster just one program acting on memory than having to rely on scripts.

I know that in linux everything is essentially files, I come from Windows, so maybe there's that? Once again, thanks for your reasearch, I really appreciate what you did. It sure took you at least a week to do it .


----------



## harshad savkar

I can see server is grabbing blocks but i can not see them on flex app may i know (its Android )

01/22/2018_12:00:12:000
{"offerList":[]}{"offerList":[]}
01/22/2018_12:00:12:322
{"offerList":[]}{"offerList":[]}{"offerList":[]}
01/22/2018_12:00:12:843
{"offerList":[]}{"offerList":[]}
01/22/2018_12:00:13:308
{"offerList":[]}
01/22/2018_12:00:13:407
{"offerList":[]}{"offerList":[]}{"offerList":[]}


----------



## wb6vpm

Honestly, I am surprised that Amazon has not locked this down completely. It actually wouldn't be too hard to do. Push a app update with a SSL/TLS certificate already installed that is trusted by the server, and have the app communicate via secure connections. MITM methods would no longer work.


----------



## dkcs

Amazon is most likely worried that they would have half or more of their drivers give up looking for blocks. As it stands there have been several simple ways Amazon could have stopped scripts (and every automated method) months ago but never made the effort. Even soft blocking drivers only results in a time out for a week or two. Something tells me Amazon likes having the drivers all fighting each other for the chance to work a block. 

Hmmm, start looking for a real job or sit here for hours a day for no pay fighting 500 other drivers for the chance to work 4 hours?


Do you really think Amazon's programmers don't know about certificate pinning?


----------



## andvhbk89

hello, i still have problem with my server. i was able to go online through mitmproxy but only flex app does not work when i connect to the proxy. it says like no connection. any recommend?


----------



## wb6vpm

dkcs said:


> Do you really think Amazon's programmers don't know about certificate pinning?


Having worked with some of them, I wouldn't take that bet... some of the guys are great engineers, others, well... my 8 year old knows more than they do about computers...


----------



## freee exem

I keep getting error message doit.bat not found


----------



## freee exem

I cant get the vps to stay open unless mitproxy is open on my computer...the minute I close mitproxy on the vps I lose connection...for some reason my vps does not recognize any of the .bat files

--------------------
*For iPhone:*
Select Apple, Allow, Install, Your Phone Passcode, Install, Install, and Done.
It will say profile installed.

You will need to now trust that certificate on your iPhone.
Go to Settings, General, and then About.
Select Certificate Trust Settings.
Toggle the mitmproxy to on.
--------------------

--------------------
*For Android:*
Select Android at the menu that shows at the web site. A pop up shows up asking to input a name for the certificate. Put in grabber or whatever you want. It's a reference name only. Select OK.
--------------------

That's it. You should now be able to browse the web using your browser on your phone using your VPS as a proxy server. Try some websites. You can also verify it by going a website that checks your ip. It should show the ip of your VPS not your wifi network.

Lastly, just as a test, you can start the flex app on your phone. This won't run the script or anything because it's not installed or running yet. It should just work as normal. Check to see if a block is available for example. It should be working normally. If there's any kind of problem, you will need to troubleshoot it. It could be some type of firewall issue, or ip address located in the wrong country, etc. It's beyond my scope to be able to help for these things.

*When done, go back to the VPS and run ./stopit.bat to turn off the proxy server.*

To really see if it's still listening or not, type this on the VPS:
netstat -lnp | grep ':8080'
If it returns a line that has 8080 in it, the proxy server is still running.

*Also, on your phone, go to your wifi and set the proxy to off. *You can leave the certificate part as it is.

When all this is turned on and running, your VPS has the ability to read your Flex temporary access token whenever you check a block on the flex app.

All that's left is to get the scripts running on the VPS to check and grab the blocks.

Be careful, you will be competing against other server based bots.

Most important is it being close to the flex server, having enough cpu power and ram to run the scripts quickly. See my first post. This is not something for which you want to shop for the cheapest vps. It could be in the $20 per month range for access to 2-4 fast CPUs and 1-2 GB Ram, SSD, and on the East Coast near Virginia, New York, New Jersey. You also want to avoid getting kicked off your VPS for overusing it's resources.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Marcobjj

I'm stuck trying to obtain the certificate. I go to mitm.com , I get a message "if you can see this, traffic is not passing through mitmproxy". There's nothing to download. Anybody else has encountered this issue?


----------



## nitreg

I'm getting this error when doing output.txt



Code:


{"errorCode":null,"message":"Service Area does not exist for serviceAreaId 838-29afe8de9335"}

edit: nevermind i figured it out. i entered my warehouse location wrong because i suck with vim


----------



## DeathByFlex

Could this be used to grab a copy of the earnings history or any other interesting data?


----------



## Flex89

Any other markets seeing an increase in the third party email being sent out?


----------



## kmatt

Flex89 said:


> Any other markets seeing an increase in the third party email being sent out?


Yes. I know of another driver that got one today.


----------



## Flex89

Besides myself, I know of at least 5 drivers that got one today. Some script/ some reptitouch. Several saying that don't use any apps but no way of verifying that.

Also seeing on the main Facebook page there are several people saying the block lasts 3 weeks now too. With the driver receiving an email for three consecutive weeks even if they didn't use the flex app in one of the weeks.


----------



## kmatt

Flex89 said:


> Besides myself, I know of at least 5 drivers that got one today. Some script/ some reptitouch. Several saying that don't use any apps but no way of verifying that.


Did anyone get blocked?


----------



## Flex89

All except one person are currently blocked as of today. The one person who wasn't, this was their first time receiving the email.

Differing scenarios as well. As script or tasker does not require root. Others using reptitouch with magisk to hide. Trying to find a common denominator but coming up short.

Also these were all people using Android.


----------



## damphoose

Flex89 said:


> All except one person are currently blocked as of today. The one person who wasn't, this was their first time receiving the email.
> 
> Differing scenarios as well. As script or tasker does not require root. Others using reptitouch with magisk to hide. Trying to find a common denominator but coming up short.
> 
> Also these were all people using Android.


 My guess is that it is something that does not depend on method. Like hits to server. People run their method for hours. That has to generate a "non human" number of hits. I still see people using Frep who say the get the warning emails but do not get blocked from seeing blocks.

The people who claim they are not using anything and still got the email well perhaps they are on meth, that's why they can click for hours.


----------



## beat breaker

I used this script literally 2 times. Picked up 3 blocks, got the email next day, and haven't been able to see blocks again in over a month, yet every Friday I receive the same thing which is 3 two hour reserve blocks for the following week... so this soft-block can last much longer than 3 weeks .. I'm on my 5th now, but haven't been deactivated cuz I receive those 6hrs of reserves each week. And I haven't ran any script or anything since the email... but I did it, so I accept the loss. Actually making better money in shorter trips by Double Dipping Ubereats/DoorDash at the same time... but wouldn't mind having the Amazon base pay back. Watch out.. u don't miss it TIL it's gone!


----------



## Flex89

You're not alone. I got my 4th consecutive email today. I've heard it can be up to 6 weeks. Kinda ridiculous for something that has nothing to do with performance standards. If they really want to get rid of the issue, go full instant with reserves, at least for PN. I wouldn't mind instant offers on routes because the more efficient you are the more you can make. It will also end this BS.


----------



## beat breaker

Especially since they seem to keep letting the block sellers run the extortion division of Amazon. There are several I know of who are literally forming their own fleets of like 30-50 drivers EACH, and charging close to 150 for 40hrs, and none of their customers have gotten busted... it six man but at the rate Amazon is paying I CANNOT justify giving these guys basically 1/5 of my check so I can work and not sweat over blocks ... now what I would pay for is someone who can remove this "soft-block" crap so I can get back to tapping and helping Amazon take over the world... but hopefully u are right about 6 weeks... cuz that means I've only got one left... woohoo


----------



## Are

all thru town


----------



## Marcobjj

Flex89 said:


> You're not alone. I got my 4th consecutive email today. I've heard it can be up to 6 weeks. Kinda ridiculous for something that has nothing to do with performance standards. If they really want to get rid of the issue, go full instant with reserves, at least for PN. I wouldn't mind instant offers on routes because the more efficient you are the more you can make. It will also end this BS.


I'd like to see Amazon do away with drops do only fully randomized reserved blocks . Drivers would get assigned 2 daily windows, morning / afternoon or afternoon / evening and be offered blocks within those windows. That would be more convenient and organized than this MMO video game shit. No more block black market, no more "cheaters", no more of this insane, ridiculous tapping and everybody gets a fair amount of working hours.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Marcobjj said:


> I'd like to see Amazon do away with drops do only fully randomized reserved blocks . Drivers would get assigned 2 daily windows, morning / afternoon or afternoon / evening and be offered blocks within those windows. That would be more convenient and organized than this MMO video game shit. No more block black market, no more "cheaters", no more of this insane, ridiculous tapping and everybody gets a fair amount of working hours.


Except then they wouldn't actually be able to control how many drivers they get. There's only a certain number of routes in a day, they can't give more drivers than there are routes and they can't give less. On top of which, it sounds like you're saying that drivers could get any time of a decent window -- so a driver who regularly gets blocks around 8AM might not be able to do ones around 11AM and vice verse, creating even worse problems. Among other issues,.


----------



## Marcobjj

CatchyMusicLover said:


> *Except then they wouldn't actually be able to control how many drivers they get*.


why not? they would drop blocks just like they do now, but instead of being up for grabs, blocks would go directly to drivers.



CatchyMusicLover said:


> * There's only a certain number of routes in a day, they can't give more drivers than there are routes and they can't give less.*


they do it all the time. Have you never done a Restaurant or Warehouse block where you were not assigned deliveries? Have you never seen carts sitting at the hub for the next 2 hour block due to lack of drivers?


----------



## Flexusa

Hi guys I have a problem my script only take block the hour pair example 1h , 2h , 3h and don’t take block 1.5 h and 2.5 any solutions for this problem thanks


----------



## dkcs

Your script is outdated. 

Just a warning for anyone thinking of using the public script posted here. DON'T.

It's completely outdated and sending the wrong header info to Amazon now. Yes, it will still work for now but it is sending incorrect info with every call to the Flex server it makes.

Find yourself a decent private script that is well maintained or don't run the script at all.


----------



## Bygosh

Marcobjj said:


> I'd like to see Amazon do away with drops do only fully randomized reserved blocks . Drivers would get assigned 2 daily windows, morning / afternoon or afternoon / evening and be offered blocks within those windows. That would be more convenient and organized than this MMO video game shit. No more block black market, no more "cheaters", no more of this insane, ridiculous tapping and everybody gets a fair amount of working hours.


There are lots of ideas similar to this one thrown around. However what most people fail to grasp is that the entire Flex program has to run through the legal department first. They would shoot this idea down after the 1st email.


----------



## edifice98

dkcs said:


> Your script is outdated.
> 
> Just a warning for anyone thinking of using the public script posted here. DON'T.
> 
> It's completely outdated and sending the wrong header info to Amazon now. Yes, it will still work for now but it is sending incorrect info with every call to the Flex server it makes.
> 
> Find yourself a decent private script that is well maintained or don't run the script at all.


Would you be kind enough to share the changes? It would be much appreciated.


----------



## dkcs

This project is dead here for a reason...


----------



## abby hunt

I was soft deactivated.. do you know how long it will take to see normal blocks again?


----------



## Are

abby hunt said:


> I was soft deactivated.. do you know how long it will take to see normal blocks again?


a week, sometimes 2 weeks


----------



## Flex89

Took me 4 weeks to get off of it.


----------



## morrongueta

nobody wants to contribute, even where it was here where they started and this forum is the reason why those people today have their scripts working. Very sad


----------



## Flex89

morrongueta said:


> nobody wants to contribute, even where it was here where they started and this forum is the reason why those people today have their scripts working. Very sad


----------



## chuck finley

kmatt said:


> Yes. I know of another driver that got one today.


What is third party email?


----------



## Are

morrongueta said:


> nobody wants to contribute, even where it was here where they started and this forum is the reason why those people today have their scripts working. Very sad


project not dead still working ...........


----------



## morrongueta

Are said:


> project not dead still working ...........


Yes, many people still working on it and I confirm, may people have working scripts


----------



## bacchustod

morrongueta said:


> Yes, many people still working on it and I confirm, may people have working scripts


Columbus is littered with script users. Other than Instant Offers there's no point in trying to get blocks if you don't have a script running...


----------



## morrongueta

bacchustod said:


> Columbus is littered with script users. Other than Instant Offers there's no point in trying to get blocks if you don't have a script running...


Ohio is a little baby compared with Miami, welcome to Miami city hahahaha


----------



## Flexist

morrongueta said:


> nobody wants to contribute, even where it was here where they started and this forum is the reason why those people today have their scripts working. Very sad


If by "contribute" you mean "do it for me", then no. Noone wants to do it for you.

There is plenty of information here you can use to do it yourself instead of whining and begging.

Noone will hand it over to you.


----------



## morrongueta

Flexist said:


> If by "contribute" you mean "do it for me", then no. Noone wants to do it for you.
> 
> There is plenty of information here you can use to do it yourself instead of whining and begging.
> 
> Noone will hand it over to you.


Very sad post, many people in this forum posted information that currently serves to continue with the topic, that person who once started with the resources of this post, I mean code and instructions and now does not share where he once got that information, I consider it selfish, because if it were not for this post I did not have what I currently have, I will continue working on the script, of course I do, when I finish posting instructions just like in the beginning, this forum is for that, sure I am that when some information is published here, perosnas like you will be the first to download them, do not take it the wrong way, I do not try to offend, it's just a principle, if you take something for free and have the ability to fix it, it should be Correct to disseminate the information where many people are waiting, being selfish will not give you more money. I will continue working without further comments, it is only a waste of time to respond to that type of comments here, I do not ask anyone to do it for me, but remember, in 2017 someone did it for you for free.


----------



## Flexist

morrongueta said:


> but remember, in 2017 someone did it for you for free.


What on earth are you talking about?

I love your entitled attitude.


----------



## morrongueta

Flexist said:


> What on earth are you talking about?
> 
> I love your entitled attitude.


I do not know if you pass yourself off as an idiot or you really are, I do not know if you've seen that you're on page 64, you wrote on page number 1 in 2017, that's what I'm talking about, what are you doing on this topic? You like to get into everything you see or wanted to know more about how it was that other people grabbed more blocks and wanted to do it. But good looking at this comnetario yours of 2017 and I understand that you're just an unhappy.

"I do not understand the point of this.

This is a competitive job. Whatever advantage you have will work as long as only YOU have it. Posting a method publicly helps noone.

The exact same thing will happen as with frep. If you are indeed able to get blocks this way, your advantage will be gone tomorrow. "

Do you know how many people there are in the USA who have extensive knowledge of programming and networking? Do you know it's worth an updated script? have you checked freelance pages? Have you searched the Deep web? Because to be honest with you I do not see any sense in your presence in these forums unless it is to get a script that is working. And please if as you say "Posting a method publicly helps noone." Leave the forum, here you only get in the way.


----------



## Flexist

You should learn to write in complete sentences before attempting to call someone an idiot.

The only thing more entertaining than an idiot is an idiot calling someone else an idiot..


----------



## morrongueta

Flexist said:


> You should learn to write in complete sentences before attempting to call someone an idiot.
> 
> The only thing more entertaining than an idiot is an idiot calling someone else an idiot..


Yes man, just focus on that, focus on that word, is your middle name, so, what about others things on the post, no words, just leave the forum, you have no excuse, you just try to pretend what an idiot you are, and you do it well


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Well when one of you writes a script that goes in and I can read what or the why I'm deactivated again. I'll be happy. Oh wait, that's a higher crime. Never mind.


----------



## TRibbz24

harshad savkar said:


> {"Message":"before - request does not contain an OAuth authentication token; requestId:
> {"Message":"before - request does not contain an OAuth authentication token; requestId:
> {"Message":"before - request does not contain an OAuth authentication token; requestId:
> {"Message":"before - request does not contain an OAuth authentication token; requestId:


Did u end up figuring this out?


----------



## morrongueta

TRibbz24 said:


> Did u end up figuring this out?


That changed some time ago, already in the headers is not all that information, has changed a bit


----------



## TRibbz24

I'm having issues with it Registering my session-token, flex-id and access token( nothing is showing up in the text files).I hard coded the model of my phone(IphoneSE) and also update the IOS version(11.1.2) in files that need that info. Anyone have any clue on where to look for issues?.


----------



## Ale90

If anyone offers a serious fast and reliable block catch service (script) please send me a direct message!

Thanks!


----------



## Riseandshine

Likewise, Please PM me if you do offer service which is undetectable!


----------



## dkcs

You new guys asking for these services better bend over because you are going to get reamed... There is no proven undetectable service contrary to what some people might try to sell you.


----------



## Riseandshine

There is man! These guys in my station are not even affected by the emails. They have kept their streak of getting 8 hours each day. There is a way, if they are doing it. Count me on that!


----------



## dkcs

What you see is not always reality. There are drivers with MANY accounts. When one gets soft blocked they simply rotate the account out and then work with the new one until the blocked account is available again.

It's your money to give away...


----------



## Riseandshine

Bro, count me on that. They are using the same accounts. I made sure of that. These guys have figured out the way to get past it. It is literally impossible to get a block by hand in my station.


----------



## dkcs

Let me guess, you are verifying their name on the monitor? If these people are sharing info with you then why don't they let you in on their secret method?


----------



## Riseandshine

They would never let anyone on their secret lol. That is the problem....


----------



## dkcs

Riseandshine said:


> They would never let anyone on their secret lol. That is the problem....


They won't tell you but you were able to make sure they were using the same accounts how? Looking at the name on the delivery board is worthless.

Just be careful as you are ripe to get taken advantage of with false promises.


----------



## Riseandshine

I am positive they are using same accounts, I have confirmed. 

How do people get multiple accounts? Do they use the same social or family members?


----------



## Are

Riseandshine said:


> I am positive they are using same accounts, I have confirmed.
> 
> How do people get multiple accounts? Do they use the same social or family members?


they buy account.


----------



## Riseandshine

From who?

Pm please...


----------



## Are




----------



## dkcs

Just a fair warning that we've had members in our private group get busted still by Amazon using the GetBlocksUSA service. Their undetectable claim is BS but if you want to throw away $50 a week to still get busted...


----------



## Are

nah, am not throwing money away or using there services and just referring to the post above, looking for where to buy 2nd account... i think Getblocks offer multiple account solutions incase he wanna buy it....

I still prefers the old proxy scripts/.


----------



## dkcs

It appears that the method used to make new accounts has been picked up by Amazon as well. I had a user who was caught recently in one day by Amazon. It looks like they are doing more checks for duplicate accounts then in the past. This user had a brand new phone and sim card as well so it was unconnected to any other account.

It was fairly easy to make additional accounts until the one guy showed up on Reddit offering the method to anyone for $15. He carpet bombed the private message of everyone who posted in /r/AmazonFlex offering to sell the work around to make additional Flex accounts.

GetBlocksUSA's method of being undetectable is simply a pacing method to catch blocks and their duplicate account method is the same one used by the guy who was selling the info on Reddit.

If one uses this method now there is a chance they will loose both the duplicate account and their original account but most often Amazon just sends a warning letter and then deletes the duplicate account, for now.


----------



## JDWhit_

BlockGrabber said:


> The following steps are for you to make your own free fast flex block grabber. The scripts are provided for free in this thread and run on a vps. The only cost involved should be for the vps that you decide to get.
> 
> *Step 1 to Writing your own Server Based Flex Block Grabber:*
> 
> Signup for a linux based vps with the following specifications:
> 
> - able to load a recent ubuntu or similar distribution - (*instructions assume Ubuntu 16.04*)
> 
> - *these instructions are based mainly for an iPhone running on wifi; but also work with Android. In some parts of the instructions, follow either the iPhone or Android section. Some things may look or output differently on Android but it should all work the same. Just keep going through the process.*
> 
> - no less than 1 gb ram; a little more is better to help with caching and memory to run multiple parallel instances of the grabber. You can run about 6 at the same time which can grab at about the combined rate of 10-20 attempts per second.
> 
> - ideally the ability to share 4 cpus. *This script is CPU intensive more than anything else - do not skimp on the CPU power*;
> 
> - disk space is not really that important but try to get ssd based so the access time is fast;
> 
> - *shop for a vps that has low latency (ping times) to the amazon flex server* that the app communicates with:
> 
> flex-capacity-na
> amazon
> com
> 
> Try for 10 ms or less. For example a good ping response:
> 
> icmp_seq=1 ttl=234 time=7.64 ms
> 
> *Quick Links to Other Steps:*
> 
> *Skill Requirements
> 
> Step 2 - Install the Scripts and Proxy Server
> 
> Step 3 - Start the Proxy Server and Test It
> 
> Step 4 - Watch and Extract the Proxy Output*
> 
> *Step 5 - Select Your Warehouse*
> 
> *Step 6 - Start Grabbing
> 
> Step 7 - Notifications
> 
> Step 8 - Time Delay Filter Update
> 
> Step 9 - Additional Filters
> (Grab only Specific Warehouse and Block Size Examples)
> 
> Step 10 - Modify Notifications to Show Date and Time of Block*


Funny! I often wondered if this could be done some type of way.


----------

